# Traditore da sempre, attendo fiducioso di cambiare



## Non Registrato (12 Settembre 2012)

Ho trovato questo sito per caso, mentre cercavo soluzioni al mio quesito, che è il seguente: se uno è un traditore cronico, ha speranze di cambiare con il passare degli anni? Chissà, magari avete qualche idea in proposito. 
Qualche breve cenno sulla mia vita. Ho 40 anni, sposato tre figli, libero professionista. Sposato da 11 anni, fidanzato da 16 anni, sono infedele da sempre, sia con mia moglie che con le mie precedenti ragazze. Ho sempre convissuto bene con la mia infedeltà, teorizzandone i benefici, applicando alcune regole. 
In primo luogo, fingo di essere fedelissimo. Mia moglie e i nostri amici, credono che io sia fedele. Non mi dipingo come uno senza tentazioni, ma che le conosco e le evito, perchè non sarei bravo a mentire. Puo' sembrare una scusa banale, ma come molte cose banali, funziona. 
In secondo luogo, mi dichiaro sempre alle mie amanti come sposato e disponibile solo per divertimento, aperto a complicazioni sentimentali, ma senza mai mettere in discussione la mia vita. Spesso mi chiamo "il tuo fantasma". Fino ad adesso, non ho mai avuto problemi con i miei amori, con i quali sono rimasto in ottimi rapporti. In vent'anni di proficua attività, non mi è mai successo che una mia amante mi abbia minacciato o si sia comportata in maniera negativa nei miei confronti. Con molte di loro sono ancora in contatto, quando hanno bisogno di consigli con il loro uomo, marito, amante del momento. 
In terzo luogo, non ho mai parlato della mia seconda vita con nessuno del mio ambiente (amici, parenti). 
Normalmente, gli amori li incontro quando viaggio per lavoro. Ma anche dove vivo, ho avuto ed ho amanti. In principio ero contrario all'infedeltà nella città dove vivevo, ma poi ho iniziato a viaggiare meno e sono stato costretto a rivedere questo approccio...
Ora, pur se io non rinnego nulla del passato (sul punto sono aperto a discussioni se del caso), sono di fronte ad alcuni elementi problematici per quanto attiene al futuro. Ho 40 anni e quindi mi avvicino ad età meno piacevoli e che mi renderanno meno facile affascinare. Inoltre, questa vita comincia ad essere un po' complessa ed i rischi di essere beccato con conseguente distruzione nucleare della mia vita da mulino bianco aumentano, anche per ragioni statistiche. Infine, vorrei evitare di diventare un vecchio alla ricerca di giovincelle, posto che tali individui mi hanno sempre disgustato.
Ed allora la domanda è se c'è speranza che questa continua ricerca di emozioni diminuisca fino ad arrestarsi. Se magari col tempo potrebbe passare e se c'è qualcosa che potrei fare per intervenire a tal fine. Premetto che non credo alla morale della fedeltà e non sono religioso, ma forse ci sono altri percorsi utili. 
grazie e ciao
massimo


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo sito per caso, mentre cercavo soluzioni al mio quesito, che è il seguente: se uno è un traditore cronico, ha speranze di cambiare con il passare degli anni? Chissà, magari avete qualche idea in proposito.
> Qualche breve cenno sulla mia vita. Ho 40 anni, sposato tre figli, libero professionista. Sposato da 11 anni, fidanzato da 16 anni, sono infedele da sempre, sia con mia moglie che con le mie precedenti ragazze. Ho sempre convissuto bene con la mia infedeltà, teorizzandone i benefici, applicando alcune regole.
> In primo luogo, fingo di essere fedelissimo. Mia moglie e i nostri amici, credono che io sia fedele. Non mi dipingo come uno senza tentazioni, ma che le conosco e le evito, perchè non sarei bravo a mentire. Puo' sembrare una scusa banale, ma come molte cose banali, funziona.
> In secondo luogo, mi dichiaro sempre alle mie amanti come sposato e disponibile solo per divertimento, aperto a complicazioni sentimentali, ma senza mai mettere in discussione la mia vita. Spesso mi chiamo "il tuo fantasma". Fino ad adesso, non ho mai avuto problemi con i miei amori, con i quali sono rimasto in ottimi rapporti. In vent'anni di proficua attività, non mi è mai successo che una mia amante mi abbia minacciato o si sia comportata in maniera negativa nei miei confronti. Con molte di loro sono ancora in contatto, quando hanno bisogno di consigli con il loro uomo, marito, amante del momento.
> ...


No!


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo sito per caso, mentre cercavo soluzioni al mio quesito, che è il seguente: se uno è un traditore cronico, ha speranze di cambiare con il passare degli anni? Chissà, magari avete qualche idea in proposito.
> Qualche breve cenno sulla mia vita. Ho 40 anni, sposato tre figli, libero professionista. Sposato da 11 anni, fidanzato da 16 anni, sono infedele da sempre, sia con mia moglie che con le mie precedenti ragazze. Ho sempre convissuto bene con la mia infedeltà, teorizzandone i benefici, applicando alcune regole.
> In primo luogo, fingo di essere fedelissimo. Mia moglie e i nostri amici, credono che io sia fedele. Non mi dipingo come uno senza tentazioni, ma che le conosco e le evito, perchè non sarei bravo a mentire. Puo' sembrare una scusa banale, ma come molte cose banali, funziona.
> In secondo luogo, mi dichiaro sempre alle mie amanti come sposato e disponibile solo per divertimento, aperto a complicazioni sentimentali, ma senza mai mettere in discussione la mia vita. Spesso mi chiamo "il tuo fantasma". Fino ad adesso, non ho mai avuto problemi con i miei amori, con i quali sono rimasto in ottimi rapporti. In vent'anni di proficua attività, non mi è mai successo che una mia amante mi abbia minacciato o si sia comportata in maniera negativa nei miei confronti. Con molte di loro sono ancora in contatto, quando hanno bisogno di consigli con il loro uomo, marito, amante del momento.
> ...


ciao Massimo..siamo simili.....anche se io ho intensificato dopo i 50anni..ahahhahh..mica finisce amico,e ti dico che si affascina ancora di piu'.Concordo su tutto..anch'io agli amici non dico niente..mai creato illusioni pericolose,o balle sulla moglie che non fa'piu'sesso.Mai.
.Non c'e'niente da fare caro mio..siamo cosi',spero tu come  sia come me anche per quanto riguardo il sesso mercenario..quello non lo sopporto.


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo sito per caso, mentre cercavo soluzioni al mio quesito, che è il seguente: se uno è un traditore cronico, ha speranze di cambiare con il passare degli anni? Chissà, magari avete qualche idea in proposito.
> Qualche breve cenno sulla mia vita. Ho 40 anni, sposato tre figli, libero professionista. Sposato da 11 anni, fidanzato da 16 anni, sono infedele da sempre, sia con mia moglie che con le mie precedenti ragazze. Ho sempre convissuto bene con la mia infedeltà, teorizzandone i benefici, applicando alcune regole.
> In primo luogo, fingo di essere fedelissimo. Mia moglie e i nostri amici, credono che io sia fedele. Non mi dipingo come uno senza tentazioni, ma che le conosco e le evito, perchè non sarei bravo a mentire. Puo' sembrare una scusa banale, ma come molte cose banali, funziona.
> In secondo luogo, mi dichiaro sempre alle mie amanti come sposato e disponibile solo per divertimento, aperto a complicazioni sentimentali, ma senza mai mettere in discussione la mia vita. Spesso mi chiamo "il tuo fantasma". Fino ad adesso, non ho mai avuto problemi con i miei amori, con i quali sono rimasto in ottimi rapporti. In vent'anni di proficua attività, non mi è mai successo che una mia amante mi abbia minacciato o si sia comportata in maniera negativa nei miei confronti. Con molte di loro sono ancora in contatto, quando hanno bisogno di consigli con il loro uomo, marito, amante del momento.
> ...


Io so' della scuola de pensiero che dopo er troppo sesso o se diventa rekkie o se va in clausura...

tertium nun datur...

me dispias' e di piu' nin zo'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao Massimo..siamo simili.....anche se io ho intensificato dopo i 50anni..ahahhahh..mica finisce amico,e ti dico che si affascina ancora di piu'.Concordo su tutto..anch'io agli amici non dico niente..mai creato illusioni pericolose,o balle sulla moglie che non fa'piu'sesso.Mai.
> .Non c'e'niente da fare caro mio..siamo cosi',spero tu come  sia come me anche per quanto riguardo il sesso mercenario..quello non lo sopporto.


si anche io non frequento prostitute, ma non ho questioni morali al riguardo. piuttosto il fatto che a me entisiasma il mutuo piacere, che è un po' improbabile con le prostitute. ma non escludo nulla. Speriamo tu abbia torto e qualcuno mi dia notizie più incoraggianti...-)


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> No!


grazie, breve ma to the point


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo sito per caso, mentre cercavo soluzioni al mio quesito, che è il seguente: se uno è un traditore cronico, ha speranze di cambiare con il passare degli anni? Chissà, magari avete qualche idea in proposito.
> Qualche breve cenno sulla mia vita. Ho 40 anni, sposato tre figli, libero professionista. Sposato da 11 anni, fidanzato da 16 anni, sono infedele da sempre, sia con mia moglie che con le mie precedenti ragazze. Ho sempre convissuto bene con la mia infedeltà, teorizzandone i benefici, applicando alcune regole.
> In primo luogo, fingo di essere fedelissimo. Mia moglie e i nostri amici, credono che io sia fedele. Non mi dipingo come uno senza tentazioni, ma che le conosco e le evito, perchè non sarei bravo a mentire. Puo' sembrare una scusa banale, ma come molte cose banali, funziona.
> In secondo luogo, mi dichiaro sempre alle mie amanti come sposato e disponibile solo per divertimento, aperto a complicazioni sentimentali, ma senza mai mettere in discussione la mia vita. Spesso mi chiamo "il tuo fantasma". Fino ad adesso, non ho mai avuto problemi con i miei amori, con i quali sono rimasto in ottimi rapporti. In vent'anni di proficua attività, non mi è mai successo che una mia amante mi abbia minacciato o si sia comportata in maniera negativa nei miei confronti. Con molte di loro sono ancora in contatto, quando hanno bisogno di consigli con il loro uomo, marito, amante del momento.
> ...



Bhe uno dei percorsi sarebbe informare la moglie e dirle, sono infedele e traditore cronico, e visto che credi in ciò, se vuoi anche tu puoi cornificarmi. 

Se ci sono altri percorsi utili non saprei, ma qualcuno qua, saprà dartene.


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> grazie, breve ma to the point


prego! era una domanda precisa! :carneval:
comunque davvero..non credo che tu possa cambiare la tua natura...:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe uno dei percorsi sarebbe informare la moglie e dirle, sono infedele e traditore cronico, e visto che credi in ciò, se vuoi anche tu puoi cornificarmi.
> 
> Se ci sono altri percorsi utili non saprei, ma qualcuno qua, saprà dartene.


Grazie, ma non credo sia la via giusta. Se dovessi informarla, vorrebbe dire divorziare. E' una scelta da valutare, ma no affronta il problema di fondo che ho posto. Per il resto, io ho sempre fatto capire a mia moglie, in maniera molto attenta, che puo' avere le sue libertà. Le lascio tutto lo spazio per cornificarmi, e spero che lo faccia.

Massimo


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> prego! era una domanda precisa! :carneval:
> comunque davvero..non credo che tu possa cambiare la tua natura...:carneval:


Si, è anche la mia convinzione di partenza, ma mai limitare la provvidenza...-). Grazie ancora
massimo


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si, è anche la mia convinzione di partenza, ma mai limitare la provvidenza...-). Grazie ancora
> massimo


per carità! volere è potere! basta che tu ti imponga di ritirarti a vita monastica!


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

prova a ricorteggiare tua moglie:smile:


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> per carità! volere è potere! basta che tu ti imponga di ritirarti a vita monastica!


Si si, anche questa è una via. Tuttavia, io non credo molto alle privazioni. Quando ho tentato, per varie ragioni, di limitarmi, ho sempre fallito. Sono alla ricerca di un percorso, alternativo alla castrazione chimica, che mi porti a cambiare approccio. Ovviamente, come i pochi ma significativi messaggi ricevuti sino ad ora tendono a confermare, non è ovvio che vi sia tale percorso. 

(ps grazie ad un intuito fulmineo, sono riuscito a capire dopo una decina di messaggi come non chiamarmi "non registrato")


----------



## lunaiena (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo sito per caso, mentre cercavo soluzioni al mio quesito, che è il seguente: se uno è un traditore cronico, ha speranze di cambiare con il passare degli anni? Chissà, magari avete qualche idea in proposito.
> Qualche breve cenno sulla mia vita. Ho 40 anni, sposato tre figli, libero professionista. Sposato da 11 anni, fidanzato da 16 anni, sono infedele da sempre, sia con mia moglie che con le mie precedenti ragazze. Ho sempre convissuto bene con la mia infedeltà, teorizzandone i benefici, applicando alcune regole.
> In primo luogo, fingo di essere fedelissimo. Mia moglie e i nostri amici, credono che io sia fedele. Non mi dipingo come uno senza tentazioni, ma che le conosco e le evito, perchè non sarei bravo a mentire. Puo' sembrare una scusa banale, ma come molte cose banali, funziona.
> In secondo luogo, mi dichiaro sempre alle mie amanti come sposato e disponibile solo per divertimento, aperto a complicazioni sentimentali, ma senza mai mettere in discussione la mia vita. Spesso mi chiamo "il tuo fantasma". Fino ad adesso, non ho mai avuto problemi con i miei amori, con i quali sono rimasto in ottimi rapporti. In vent'anni di proficua attività, non mi è mai successo che una mia amante mi abbia minacciato o si sia comportata in maniera negativa nei miei confronti. Con molte di loro sono ancora in contatto, quando hanno bisogno di consigli con il loro uomo, marito, amante del momento.
> ...


fai così :
Viaggi meno così hai ristretto la cerchia alla città in cui vivi....
Pian piano restringila al quartiere 
poi al condominio ( o se vivi in casa autonoma alle vicine di casa)
Più ti avvicini più il rischio aumenta peró diminuiscono le prede ....
Prova dai....sei tutti noi .....


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> fai così :
> Viaggi meno così hai ristretto la cerchia alla città in cui vivi....
> Pian piano restringila al quartiere
> poi al condominio ( o se vivi in casa autonoma alle vicine di casa)
> ...


haha, grazie. devo dire che non è male come idea. Purtroppo, hai a che fare con uno che due anni fa aveva tre amanti, dico tre, in ufficio contemporaneamente. Non so neppure io come ho fatto ad uscirne indenne...


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> prova a ricorteggiare tua moglie:smile:


interessante, ci penso su a questa cosa. grazie


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> interessante, ci penso su a questa cosa. grazie



de nada:smile:

scusa non vorrei essere indiscreta, ma ti sei mai chiesto tua moglie invece che fa? non ti ha mai tradito, secondo te?


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> de nada:smile:
> 
> scusa non vorrei essere indiscreta, ma ti sei mai chiesto tua moglie invece che fa? non ti ha mai tradito, secondo te?


non credo mi abbia mai tradito e se lo ha fatto, ha fatto le cose per benino, dato che non credo di essere stato tradito... io non ho mai verificato, non mi pongo il problema. Quando viaggio, è libera di fare cio' che vuole, anzi spero che mi tradisca, se ne ha avuto voglia. La vita è una sola


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo sito per caso, mentre cercavo soluzioni al mio quesito, che è il seguente: se uno è un traditore cronico, ha speranze di cambiare con il passare degli anni? Chissà, magari avete qualche idea in proposito.
> Qualche breve cenno sulla mia vita. Ho 40 anni, sposato tre figli, libero professionista. Sposato da 11 anni, fidanzato da 16 anni, *sono infedele da sempre, sia con mia moglie che con le mie precedenti ragazze. Ho sempre convissuto bene con la mia infedeltà, teorizzandone i benefici, applicando alcune regole. *
> In primo luogo, fingo di essere fedelissimo. Mia moglie e i nostri amici, credono che io sia fedele. Non mi dipingo come uno senza tentazioni, ma che le conosco e le evito, perchè non sarei bravo a mentire. Puo' sembrare una scusa banale, ma come molte cose banali, funziona.
> In secondo luogo, mi dichiaro sempre alle mie amanti come sposato e disponibile solo per divertimento, aperto a complicazioni sentimentali, ma senza mai mettere in discussione la mia vita. Spesso mi chiamo "il tuo fantasma". Fino ad adesso, non ho mai avuto problemi con i miei amori, con i quali sono rimasto in ottimi rapporti. In vent'anni di proficua attività, non mi è mai successo che una mia amante mi abbia minacciato o si sia comportata in maniera negativa nei miei confronti. Con molte di loro sono ancora in contatto, quando hanno bisogno di consigli con il loro uomo, marito, amante del momento.
> ...


Analisi molto lucida e timori fondatissimi.
Se hai trovato un tuo equlibrio è difficile che tu possa cambiare. Peraltro sarebbe un cambiamento che comporterebbe delle privazioni rispetto a qualcosa che ti gratifica abitualmente e che hai fatto da sempre. Questo tipo di mutamento "in sottraendo", se possiamo molto liberamente definirlo così, secondo me si può fare se ci sono delle forti convinzioni che ci inducono a farlo. 
Ad esempio, banalmente, io ho smesso di fumare perché mi faceva schifo pensare che i miei figli dovessero sentire la mia puzza di fumo quando tornavo a casa ed una volta convintomi della validità della mia decisione non mi è costato nulla farlo. Se avessi dovuto smettere perché in astratto "fa male" non ce l'avrei fatta di sicuro. 
Cosa cerco di dire? Che non potrai smettere di tradire finché guardi solo agli effetti negativi che il tradimento potrebbe portare a te. Dovresti un attimo immedesimarti soggettivamente in cosa un eventuale tuo tradimento scoperto potrebbe generare in termini di delusione, sofferenza, rabbia e aspettative nei restanti componenti della famiglia del mulino bianco. Ma ancor più potrebbe giovarti pensare come ti sentiresti TU se la tua compagna di vita si comportasse specularmente a come ti sei sempre comportato tu.
Attenzione, la mia non è una critica al tuo modus vivendi, ci mancherebbe altro! Ma è chiaro che al di là di ogni valutazione un tradimento, scoperto, è come una diagnosi medica infausta, siamo onesti.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo sito per caso, mentre cercavo soluzioni al mio quesito, che è il seguente: se uno è un traditore cronico, ha speranze di cambiare con il passare degli anni? Chissà, magari avete qualche idea in proposito.
> Qualche breve cenno sulla mia vita. Ho 40 anni, sposato tre figli, libero professionista. Sposato da 11 anni, fidanzato da 16 anni, sono infedele da sempre, sia con mia moglie che con le mie precedenti ragazze. Ho sempre convissuto bene con la mia infedeltà, teorizzandone i benefici, applicando alcune regole.
> In primo luogo, fingo di essere fedelissimo. Mia moglie e i nostri amici, credono che io sia fedele. Non mi dipingo come uno senza tentazioni, ma che le conosco e le evito, perchè non sarei bravo a mentire. Puo' sembrare una scusa banale, ma come molte cose banali, funziona.
> In secondo luogo, mi dichiaro sempre alle mie amanti come sposato e disponibile solo per divertimento, aperto a complicazioni sentimentali, ma senza mai mettere in discussione la mia vita. Spesso mi chiamo "il tuo fantasma". Fino ad adesso, non ho mai avuto problemi con i miei amori, con i quali sono rimasto in ottimi rapporti. In vent'anni di proficua attività, non mi è mai successo che una mia amante mi abbia minacciato o si sia comportata in maniera negativa nei miei confronti. Con molte di loro sono ancora in contatto, quando hanno bisogno di consigli con il loro uomo, marito, amante del momento.
> ...


NO anche perchè tua moglie sa tutto e tace perchè anche lei ha un amante:up:


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> prova a ricorteggiare tua moglie:smile:



come io corteggio te :inlove:

buongiorno dolcezza:smile:


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> de nada:smile:
> 
> scusa non vorrei essere indiscreta, ma ti sei mai chiesto tua moglie invece che fa? non ti ha mai tradito, secondo te?


:fischio:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> come io corteggio te :inlove:
> 
> buongiorno dolcezza:smile:



Solo lei?






























Che impunito che sei! :smile:


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> non credo mi abbia mai tradito e se lo ha fatto, ha fatto le cose per benino, dato che non credo di essere stato tradito... io non ho mai verificato, non mi pongo il problema. Quando viaggio, è libera di fare cio' che vuole, anzi spero che mi tradisca, se ne ha avuto voglia. La vita è una sola


 guarda che tua moglie ti sta leggendo.. si è iscritta a questo Forum molto prima di te


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Solo lei?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao amico mio..:smile:  

ammetto che Free mi intriga tantissimo
:up:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> guarda che tua moglie ti sta leggendo.. si è iscritta a questo Forum molto prima di te



Ehm se lo ha letto , dubito che non stia a letto, ora! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ciao amico mio..:smile:
> 
> ammetto che Free mi intriga tantissimo
> :up:



Compà non lo metto in dubbio,






























Come free come tutte


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compà non lo metto in dubbio,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:fischio:


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ed allora la domanda è se c'è speranza che questa continua ricerca di emozioni diminuisca fino ad arrestarsi. Se magari col tempo potrebbe passare e se c'è qualcosa che potrei fare per intervenire a tal fine. Premetto che non credo alla morale della fedeltà e non sono religioso, ma forse ci sono altri percorsi utili.
> grazie e ciao
> massimo


Sicuro che col tempo passa...prima o poi il sangue non vincerà la forza di gravità e invece di andare su, andrà in giù. :rotfl:

Scusa, non ho resistito.
Comunque dubito tu possa fare molto...la tua natura è quella, dopo anni di attività così, cambiare.
Da solo non diminuirà un bel nulla, l'unica cosa che puoi fare è rivoluzionare la tua vita, con calma, ma farlo.
Penso che tu possa iniziare col diminuire le tue conquiste, selezionarle di più e dedicare il tempo ad altre attività.
Solo un cambiamento radicale, lento ma radicale, può fare ciò..altrimenti la castrazione chimica può essere davvero la soluzione. :singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> Si si, anche questa è una via. Tuttavia, io non credo molto alle privazioni. Quando ho tentato, per varie ragioni, di limitarmi, ho sempre fallito. Sono alla ricerca di un percorso, alternativo alla castrazione chimica, che mi porti a cambiare approccio. Ovviamente, come i pochi ma significativi messaggi ricevuti sino ad ora tendono a confermare, non è ovvio che vi sia tale percorso.
> 
> (ps grazie ad un intuito fulmineo, sono riuscito a capire dopo una decina di messaggi come non chiamarmi "non registrato")



massimo infedele, benvenuto

credo che la vita si muova a fasi, anche se non saprei spiegare il perchè
diciamo che è una deduzione empirica, scaturita dai dati di fatto

presumo che certe cose cambieranno per te in modo naturale, visto che in modo naturale hai saputo assecondare la tua indole

per cui non fasciarti la testa prima del tempo, affronta le questioni mano a mano che si porranno
se  ti scoprirai ridicolo raccattatore di donzellette a 50 o più anni confido che al momento opportuno saprai regolarti


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sicuro che col tempo passa...prima o poi il sangue vincerà la forza di gravità e invece di andare su, andrà in giù. :rotfl:
> 
> Scusa, non ho resistito.
> Comunque dubito tu possa fare molto...la tua natura è quella, dopo anni di attività così, cambiare.
> ...



Non so il perchè, ma mentre ti leggevo mi è venuto in mente questo, se questa coppia ha dei figli, ma quest'uomo che è il padre, a parte l'insegnamento che dovrebbe dargli, ma il termpo da dedicargli dove lo ha avuto? 
vabbeh è inutile rispondere a questa domanda.


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so il perchè, ma mentre ti leggevo mi è venuto in mente questo, se questa coppia ha dei figli, ma quest'uomo che è il padre, a parte l'insegnamento che dovrebbe dargli, ma il termpo da dedicargli dove lo ha avuto?
> vabbeh è inutile rispondere a questa domanda.


Lui viaggia molto, poi c'è la madre...boh, che ne so?
Tu che dici?


----------



## Alby (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo sito per caso, mentre cercavo soluzioni al mio quesito, che è il seguente: se uno è un traditore cronico, ha speranze di cambiare con il passare degli anni? Chissà, magari avete qualche idea in proposito.
> Qualche breve cenno sulla mia vita. Ho 40 anni, sposato tre figli, libero professionista. Sposato da 11 anni, fidanzato da 16 anni, sono infedele da sempre, sia con mia moglie che con le mie precedenti ragazze. Ho sempre convissuto bene con la mia infedeltà, teorizzandone i benefici, applicando alcune regole.
> In primo luogo, fingo di essere fedelissimo. Mia moglie e i nostri amici, credono che io sia fedele. Non mi dipingo come uno senza tentazioni, ma che le conosco e le evito, perchè non sarei bravo a mentire. Puo' sembrare una scusa banale, ma come molte cose banali, funziona.
> In secondo luogo, mi dichiaro sempre alle mie amanti come sposato e disponibile solo per divertimento, aperto a complicazioni sentimentali, ma senza mai mettere in discussione la mia vita. Spesso mi chiamo "il tuo fantasma". Fino ad adesso, non ho mai avuto problemi con i miei amori, con i quali sono rimasto in ottimi rapporti. In vent'anni di proficua attività, non mi è mai successo che una mia amante mi abbia minacciato o si sia comportata in maniera negativa nei miei confronti. Con molte di loro sono ancora in contatto, quando hanno bisogno di consigli con il loro uomo, marito, amante del momento.
> ...


Carissimo... La tua vita mi sembra tutto tranne che da "Mulino Bianco". 
Forse perchè, nel mio di Mulino Bianco, le persone non cercano incessantemente qualcosa che non hanno e 
sono terrorizzati dall'età che avanza perchè sentono che non riusciranno neanche più a prendere i palliativi. 
Detto ciò, benvenuto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so il perchè, ma mentre ti leggevo mi è venuto in mente questo, se questa coppia ha dei figli, ma quest'uomo che è il padre, a parte l'insegnamento che dovrebbe dargli, ma il termpo da dedicargli dove lo ha avuto?
> vabbeh è inutile rispondere a questa domanda.


ti sei risposto da solo
mi sembra che anche qui sul forum ci siano esempi di lavoratori encomiabili tutti dediti alla carriera che ai figli dedicano pochissimo tempo


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo sito per caso, mentre cercavo soluzioni al mio quesito, che è il seguente: se uno è un traditore cronico, ha speranze di cambiare con il passare degli anni? Chissà, magari avete qualche idea in proposito.
> Qualche breve cenno sulla mia vita. Ho 40 anni, sposato tre figli, libero professionista. Sposato da 11 anni, fidanzato da 16 anni, sono infedele da sempre, sia con mia moglie che con le mie precedenti ragazze. Ho sempre convissuto bene con la mia infedeltà, teorizzandone i benefici, applicando alcune regole.
> In primo luogo, fingo di essere fedelissimo. Mia moglie e i nostri amici, credono che io sia fedele. Non mi dipingo come uno senza tentazioni, ma che le conosco e le evito, perchè non sarei bravo a mentire. Puo' sembrare una scusa banale, ma come molte cose banali, funziona.
> In secondo luogo, mi dichiaro sempre alle mie amanti come sposato e disponibile solo per divertimento, aperto a complicazioni sentimentali, ma senza mai mettere in discussione la mia vita. Spesso mi chiamo "il tuo fantasma". Fino ad adesso, non ho mai avuto problemi con i miei amori, con i quali sono rimasto in ottimi rapporti. In vent'anni di proficua attività, non mi è mai successo che una mia amante mi abbia minacciato o si sia comportata in maniera negativa nei miei confronti. Con molte di loro sono ancora in contatto, quando hanno bisogno di consigli con il loro uomo, marito, amante del momento.
> ...


ma perché cambiare?
hai fatto 30, fai 31...fino a che ti regge il fisico.se dici che non t'importa se anche tua moglie lo fa e perlomeno non dimostra disagio.
non è pelosa la fedeltà causa paura di non affascinare più?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lui viaggia molto, poi c'è la madre...boh, che ne so?
> Tu che dici?



Quello che ha scritto Chiara poco fa. 

Inutile scrivere altro. 

Certo che mi nasce sempre qualche riflessione, adesso ne ho un'altra, soffriamo per il tradimento, tradiamo per mille motivi, e chi ne paga sempre le conseguenze chi sono? E mi fa male pensare che nel dolore avuto nel passato io possa aver contribuito nel far stare male i miei figli, forse non direttamente, ma probabilmente con quello che si respirava in aria, e non era aria pesante, ma era molto diversa. E chissà cosa passa per la testa dei figli e cosa notano loro.


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> come io corteggio te :inlove:
> 
> buongiorno dolcezza:smile:



:inlove:

e la colazione in camera?


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che ha scritto Chiara poco fa.
> 
> Inutile scrivere altro.
> 
> Certo che mi nasce sempre qualche riflessione, adesso ne ho un'altra, soffriamo per il tradimento, tradiamo per mille motivi, e chi ne paga sempre le conseguenze chi sono? E mi fa male pensare che nel dolore avuto nel passato io possa aver contribuito nel far stare male i miei figli, forse non direttamente, ma probabilmente con quello che si respirava in aria, e non era aria pesante, ma era molto diversa. *E chissà cosa passa per la testa dei figli e cosa notano loro.*


Dissimulare con convinzione e non far trasparire aria "negativa" è mooolto dura amico mio


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Dissimulare con convinzione e non far trasparire aria "negativa" è mooolto dura amico mio


Già.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie, ma non credo sia la via giusta. Se dovessi informarla, vorrebbe dire divorziare. E' una scelta da valutare, ma no affronta il problema di fondo che ho posto. Per il resto, io ho sempre fatto capire a mia moglie, in maniera molto attenta, che puo' avere le sue libertà. Le lascio tutto lo spazio per cornificarmi, e spero che lo faccia.
> 
> Massimo


Qui siamo diversi....io sono molto geloso...sembra cavolata ma e'cosi'.scusa se lo chedo,perche'mi viene il dubbio..a casa non fate piu'''niente''???


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie, ma non credo sia la via giusta. Se dovessi informarla, vorrebbe dire divorziare. E' una scelta da valutare, ma no affronta il problema di fondo che ho posto. Per il resto, io ho sempre fatto capire a mia moglie, in maniera molto attenta, che puo' avere le sue libertà. Le lascio tutto lo spazio per cornificarmi, e spero che lo faccia.
> 
> Massimo


Questa m'era sfuggita.
Beh, sai, mica è detto che quello che è giusto per te sia giusto anche per LEI.
Magari, forse, è innamorata del marito, vorrebbe avere un rapporto esclusivo con colui che le ha giurato fedeltà sull'altare, pensa che tradire faccia cagare e sia una pratica che disapprova visceralmente. Esistono ancora questo tipo di esseri umani.
Purtroppo, per esperienza vissuta, ti dico che non è un'opzione che permette al traditore di raggiungere una posizione di parità psicologica col potenziale tradito .....


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> e la colazione in camera?


ecco tesoro .







:inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ecco tesoro .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che bel cornetto...


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Analisi molto lucida e timori fondatissimi.
> Se hai trovato un tuo equlibrio è difficile che tu possa cambiare. Peraltro sarebbe un cambiamento che comporterebbe delle privazioni rispetto a qualcosa che ti gratifica abitualmente e che hai fatto da sempre. Questo tipo di mutamento "in sottraendo", se possiamo molto liberamente definirlo così, secondo me si può fare se ci sono delle forti convinzioni che ci inducono a farlo.
> Ad esempio, banalmente, io ho smesso di fumare perché mi faceva schifo pensare che i miei figli dovessero sentire la mia puzza di fumo quando tornavo a casa ed una volta convintomi della validità della mia decisione non mi è costato nulla farlo. Se avessi dovuto smettere perché in astratto "fa male" non ce l'avrei fatta di sicuro.
> Cosa cerco di dire? Che non potrai smettere di tradire finché guardi solo agli effetti negativi che il tradimento potrebbe portare a te. Dovresti un attimo immedesimarti soggettivamente in cosa un eventuale tuo tradimento scoperto potrebbe generare in termini di delusione, sofferenza, rabbia e aspettative nei restanti componenti della famiglia del mulino bianco. Ma ancor più potrebbe giovarti pensare come ti sentiresti TU se la tua compagna di vita si comportasse specularmente a come ti sei sempre comportato tu.
> ...


io non ne soffrirei, ma capisco il tuo punto, perché credo che probabilmente lei ne soffrirebbe


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sicuro che col tempo passa...prima o poi il sangue non vincerà la forza di gravità e invece di andare su, andrà in giù. :rotfl:
> 
> Scusa, non ho resistito.
> Comunque dubito tu possa fare molto...la tua natura è quella, dopo anni di attività così, cambiare.
> ...


si, credo che questo sia un altro punto interessante. rallentare piano


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> massimo infedele, benvenuto
> 
> credo che la vita si muova a fasi, anche se non saprei spiegare il perchè
> diciamo che è una deduzione empirica, scaturita dai dati di fatto
> ...


ti ringrazio chiara. Si, forse questa è una possibilità. D'altro lato il rischio è che tutto venga a galla in un botto. Per questo tento di verificare come potrei cambiare


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so il perchè, ma mentre ti leggevo mi è venuto in mente questo, se questa coppia ha dei figli, ma quest'uomo che è il padre, a parte l'insegnamento che dovrebbe dargli, ma il termpo da dedicargli dove lo ha avuto?
> vabbeh è inutile rispondere a questa domanda.


pur se la problematica è fuori tema, dedico molto tempo ai miei figli. quando non sono in viaggio o al lavoro, sono sempre con la famiglia.


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Carissimo... La tua vita mi sembra tutto tranne che da "Mulino Bianco".
> Forse perchè, nel mio di Mulino Bianco, le persone non cercano incessantemente qualcosa che non hanno e
> sono terrorizzati dall'età che avanza perchè sentono che non riusciranno neanche più a prendere i palliativi.
> Detto ciò, benvenuto.


grazie del benvenuto. quanto al merito, non condivido. pur se ho una doppia vita, tengo molto a mia moglie ed ai miei figli e credo di poter dire che abbiamo una bella vita, serena e piacevole. Non credo di essere terrorizzato, credo solo che c'è un momento per tutto, e che forse dovrei superare questa fase. tutto qui


----------



## demoralizio (12 Settembre 2012)

Ma perché gente con un indole come la tua (che invidio, da un certo punto di vista) si lega ad una persona?
Si sposa?
Si impegna?

Questo non capisco, dato che da quello che spieghi sei sempre stato così...


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Dissimulare con convinzione e non far trasparire aria "negativa" è mooolto dura amico mio


non condivido, almeno per il mio caso.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ma perché gente con un indole come la tua (che invidio, da un certo punto di vista) si lega ad una persona?
> Si sposa?
> Si impegna?
> 
> Questo non capisco, dato che da quello che spieghi sei sempre stato così...


Perchè un conto è la vita ufficiale
Un conto è la vita nascosta.


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui siamo diversi....io sono molto geloso...sembra cavolata ma e'cosi'.scusa se lo chedo,perche'mi viene il dubbio..a casa non fate piu'''niente''???


si si, a casa facciamo. Come dicevo, fino ad ora, non ci sono assolutamente problemi.


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ma perché gente con un indole come la tua (che invidio, da un certo punto di vista) si lega ad una persona?
> Si sposa?
> Si impegna?
> 
> Questo non capisco, dato che da quello che spieghi sei sempre stato così...


perché amo mia moglie. La fedeltà, per come la vedo io, è un obbligo sociale, al quale siamo sottoposti. Essere infedeli nulla toglie all'amore. L'unico problema è che purtroppo lei non la vede cosi'...


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Questa m'era sfuggita.
> Beh, sai, mica è detto che quello che è giusto per te sia giusto anche per LEI.
> Magari, forse, è innamorata del marito, vorrebbe avere un rapporto esclusivo con colui che le ha giurato fedeltà sull'altare, pensa che tradire faccia cagare e sia una pratica che disapprova visceralmente. Esistono ancora questo tipo di esseri umani.
> Purtroppo, per esperienza vissuta, ti dico che non è un'opzione che permette al traditore di raggiungere una posizione di parità psicologica col potenziale tradito .....


mai detto questo. Purtroppo anzi so che lei vorrebbe avere un rappporto esclusivo. E posso capire che tu non condiva il mio approccio, ne tentavo di convincere nessuno sulla correttezza di quel che faccio. Io credo di far bene, ma tu puoi pensarla diversamente. Io spiegavo solo che non sono geloso


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> perché amo mia moglie. *La fedeltà, per come la vedo io, è un obbligo sociale, al quale siamo sottoposti. Essere infedeli nulla toglie all'amore*. L'unico problema è che purtroppo lei non la vede cosi'...



dipende dai punti di vista è!


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

una piccola precisazione. Mi rendo ben conto che la mia vita potrebbe urtare la sensibilità di alcuni di voi e me ne scuso. Comprendo che questo spinga a mettere in discussione il mio stile di vita, il mio essere padre o altri elementi.  Alcuni commenti lo dimostrano. Volevo però chiarire che io sono e resto convinto della bontà delle mie scelte. Ovviamente, liberissimi di contestare, ma per me il punto non è questo. Ho fatto mille volte queste discussioni, e capisco benissimo il punto di vista dei "fedeli". Ma non lo condivido. Io non credo alla fedeltà. E non credo alla sincerità. Per sono non-valori. Io credo alla serenità, al rendere bella lavita mia, e di chi mi sta accanto. Il problema che ponevo in questo forum, senza voler offendere la sensibilità di qualcuno, è se vi fosse qualcuno che aveva avuto esperienze simili ed era riuscito a cambiare. Sui motivi che mi spingono a cambiare, come spiegato, essi non sono il rigetto del passato, ma l'analisi del futuro. 
Volevo precisarlo perché non era mia intenzione lodare il mio comportamento o dimostrare che sia giusto. Io penso che lo sia, ma ovviamente rispetto chi la pensa diversamente.


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende dai punti di vista è!


si, ho anche fatto qualche precisazione in merito. Ovviamente rispetto chi la pensa diversamente, ma io la vedo cosi'.


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> si, ho anche fatto qualche precisazione in merito. Ovviamente rispetto chi la pensa diversamente, ma io la vedo cosi'.


si, ho letto...
bè io la vedo all'opposto... 
e comunque secono me non puoi dire che non togli nulla...anche perchè solo per vedere l'amante togli del tempo a tua moglie e ai tuoi figli


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ho letto...
> bè io la vedo all'opposto...
> e comunque secono me non puoi dire che non togli nulla...anche perchè solo per vedere l'amante togli del tempo a tua moglie e ai tuoi figli


rispetto il tuo punto di vista. Nel merito, però, l'amante la vedo solo ed esclusivamente durante l'orario di lavoro, quindi non tolgo tempo a mia moglie ed ai miei figli. Per massima chiarezza, nei week end non vedo mai amanti, e non mi dedico ad altro che alla mia famiglia.


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2012)

Caro Massimo,
io non ho mai scritto o detto di non condividere il tuo approccio né tantomeno mi sono permesso di giudicarti.
Mi sono limitato a riflettere ed a porti delle prospettive diverse dalla tua: né migliori, né peggiori. Solo differenti.
Tutto qui.
Ciao


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> perché amo mia moglie. La fedeltà, per come la vedo io, è un obbligo sociale, al quale siamo sottoposti. Essere infedeli nulla toglie all'amore. *L'unico problema è che purtroppo lei non la vede cosi'*...


neretto: io non ne sarei tanto sicuro:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Caro Massimo,
> io non ho mai scritto o detto di non condividere il tuo approccio né tantomeno mi sono permesso di giudicarti.
> Mi sono limitato a riflettere ed a porti delle prospettive diverse dalla tua: né migliori, né peggiori. Solo differenti.
> Tutto qui.
> Ciao


ti ringrazio. La mia era una precisazione generica. Anche coloro i quali mi giudicano, io li capisco. Alcuni di noi pensano che vi siano delle cose migliori e peggiori e su questa base giudicano. Per quanto mi riguarda, io non la vedo cosi', nel senso che credo che le persone possono essere felici e corretti in modo diverso. Ma coloro i quali la vedono diversamente, per esempio chi è religioso, giustamente, per il loro punto di vista, mi giudicano. L'ho detto solo per far capire che non intendo convincere nessuno circa la bontà del mio approccio. Sono aperto a critiche, ma ho già affrontato varie volte il tema e sono rimasto della stessa opinione. Tutto qui.


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> neretto: io non ne sarei tanto sicuro:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


spero che tu abbia ragione per quanto attiene lei. Per quanto attiene me, ti posso assicurare che le cose stanno come dico io. Se mi becca, mi licenzia...


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> spero che tu abbia ragione per quanto attiene lei. Per quanto attiene me, ti posso assicurare che le cose stanno come dico io. Se mi becca, mi licenzia...


vai tranquillo amico mio, lei non VUOLE beccarti, non le conviene , altrimenti finirebbe la pacchia anche per lei
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> vai tranquillo amico mio, lei non VUOLE beccarti, non le conviene , altrimenti finirebbe la pacchia anche per lei
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


tu dici? beato te


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> una piccola precisazione. Mi rendo ben conto che la mia vita potrebbe urtare la sensibilità di alcuni di voi e me ne scuso. Comprendo che questo spinga a mettere in discussione il mio stile di vita, il mio essere padre o altri elementi.  Alcuni commenti lo dimostrano. Volevo però chiarire che io sono e resto convinto della bontà delle mie scelte. Ovviamente, liberissimi di contestare, ma per me il punto non è questo. Ho fatto mille volte queste discussioni, e capisco benissimo il punto di vista dei "fedeli". Ma non lo condivido. Io non credo alla fedeltà. E non credo alla sincerità. Per sono non-valori. Io credo alla serenità, al rendere bella lavita mia, e di chi mi sta accanto. Il problema che ponevo in questo forum, senza voler offendere la sensibilità di qualcuno, è se vi fosse qualcuno che aveva avuto esperienze simili ed era riuscito a cambiare. Sui motivi che mi spingono a cambiare, come spiegato, essi non sono il rigetto del passato, ma l'analisi del futuro.
> Volevo precisarlo perché non era mia intenzione lodare il mio comportamento o dimostrare che sia giusto. Io penso che lo sia, ma ovviamente rispetto chi la pensa diversamente.


Ma te stai sereno perche' hai solo avuto culo a non essere stato ancora scoperto perche' quando lo sarai ne riparliamo e te mangerai i gomiti....

pero' cio' presuppone che a tua moglie diano fastidio le corna e non che magari gia' da ora sappia ma te usa come un bancomat o un pupazzo pe' fa' le foto nelle cerimonie...

ahahahah...


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma te stai sereno perche' hai solo avuto culo a non essere stato ancora scoperto perche' quando lo sarai ne riparliamo e te mangerai i gomiti....
> 
> pero' cio' presuppone che a tua moglie diano fastidio le corna e non che magari gia' da ora sappia ma te usa come un bancomat o un pupazzo pe' fa' le foto nelle cerimonie...
> 
> ahahahah...


si commenta da se


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> si commenta da se


ah quindi l'hai capito...bene..ahahahah

ma il "licenzia"  che hai appena partorito e' figurato o la "padrona" di tutta la baracca, compreso dove lavori, e' lei?


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> tu dici? beato te


fidati :up:  perchè dovrebbe complicare le cose?... ora ha l'alibi per fare i comodi suoi, le hai fornito una sorta di giustificazione... come dire.. vitto, alloggio, lavatura , imbiancatura e...stiratura...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

cosa dovrebbe avere di più edalla vita?.....un lucano?..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



mi spiace per te che ti crei rimorsi inutili...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## milli (12 Settembre 2012)

non credi nella fedeltà e questo mi sembra logico sennò avresti altri comportamenti, ma non credere alla sincerità boh mi sembra qualcosa di diverso, di più "pesante".
Ma è limitato al rapporto con tua moglie? Cioè le nascondo la mia vita segreta e dunque non sono sincero con lei? In questo senso?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> una piccola precisazione. Mi rendo ben conto che la mia vita potrebbe urtare la sensibilità di alcuni di voi e me ne scuso. Comprendo che questo spinga a mettere in discussione il mio stile di vita, il mio essere padre o altri elementi.  Alcuni commenti lo dimostrano. Volevo però chiarire che io sono e resto convinto della bontà delle mie scelte. Ovviamente, liberissimi di contestare, ma per me il punto non è questo. Ho fatto mille volte queste discussioni, e capisco benissimo il punto di vista dei "fedeli". Ma non lo condivido. Io non credo alla fedeltà. E non credo alla sincerità. Per sono non-valori. Io credo alla serenità, al rendere bella lavita mia, e di chi mi sta accanto. Il problema che ponevo in questo forum, senza voler offendere la sensibilità di qualcuno, è se vi fosse qualcuno che aveva avuto esperienze simili ed era riuscito a cambiare. *Sui motivi che mi spingono a cambiare, come spiegato, essi non sono il rigetto del passato, ma l'analisi del futuro. *
> Volevo precisarlo perché non era mia intenzione lodare il mio comportamento o dimostrare che sia giusto. Io penso che lo sia, ma ovviamente rispetto chi la pensa diversamente.


E' quello che ti dicevo io, Massimo.
Purtroppo non possiamo prevedere il futuro.

L'unico modo per evitare di essere scoperti e di causare dolore e sofferenza sarebbe smettere subito tutte le attività e sperare che quelle passate non vengano mai e poi mai a galla.
Ovvio che in questo caso, allo stato attuale delle cose, questo comporterebbe una forzatura di te stesso.
Solo tu puoi sapere se la motivazione che te la farebbe mettere in atto è abbastanza forte.
E' la tua volontà che dovrebbe dare forza a questa motivazione.

Altrimenti, come già avevo scritto, devi solo assecondare la vita e aspettare che si trasformi in modo del tutto naturale (sperando nel frattempo di non essere scoperto)

Capisco bene che il problema è vivere questa fase in totale sciallanza......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma non si può voler tutto dalla vita


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah quindi l'hai capito...bene..ahahahah
> 
> ma il "licenzia"  che hai appena partorito e' figurato o la "padrona" di tutta la baracca, compreso dove lavori, e' lei?


Figurato. Oppore se vuoi posso dirti che hai ragionissima, che lavoro per lei, che sbaglio tutto. La cosa mi è sinceramente indifferente. A che serve offendere?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2012)

tu somigli tanto a bastardo dentro

ma lui ha smesso di tradire


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' quello che ti dicevo io, Massimo.
> Purtroppo non possiamo prevedere il futuro.
> 
> L'unico modo per evitare di essere scoperti e di causare dolore e sofferenza sarebbe smettere subito tutte le attività e sperare che quelle passate non vengano mai e poi mai a galla.
> ...



 buongiorno signora Chiara


----------



## massi (12 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> non credi nella fedeltà e questo mi sembra logico sennò avresti altri comportamenti, ma non credere alla sincerità boh mi sembra qualcosa di diverso, di più "pesante".
> Ma è limitato al rapporto con tua moglie? Cioè le nascondo la mia vita segreta e dunque non sono sincero con lei? In questo senso?


non credo alla sincerità come valore assoluto. In alcuni casi occorre essere sinceri, in altri no. Per esempio nel rapporto con mia moglie. Ma anche quando mio padre ha avuto il cancro, non ho ritenuto giusto dirlo ai bimbi. Oppure altri fatti. La sincerità per me non è un valore, ma un mezzo, se giusto


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> Figurato. Oppore se vuoi posso dirti che hai ragionissima, che lavoro per lei, che sbaglio tutto. La cosa mi è sinceramente indifferente. A che serve offendere?


come sei suscettibile..addirittura offendere.....ahahahah

ma poi se cio' che possa dedurre un "estraneo" leggendo le poche cose che per ora hai scritto, te lascia giustamente indifferente perche' reagisci come se si fosse fatto centro?


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fidati :up:  perchè dovrebbe complicare le cose?... ora ha l'alibi per fare i comodi suoi, le hai fornito una sorta di giustificazione... come dire.. vitto, alloggio, lavatura , imbiancatura e...stiratura...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> cosa dovrebbe avere di più edalla vita?.....un lucano?..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


grazie, molto utile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno signora Chiara



con te sono incazzata



buongiorno


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> con te sono incazzata
> 
> 
> 
> buongiorno



 e perchè mai?


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> come sei suscettibile..addirittura offendere.....ahahahah
> 
> ma poi se cio' che possa dedurre un "estraneo" leggendo le poche cose che per ora hai scritto, te lascia giustamente indifferente perche' reagisci come se si fosse fatto centro?


se rileggi i tuoi messaggi, vedrai che non sono molto cortesi. Ma non voglio discutere, davvero. Tu rimani giustamente convinto di quel che pensi, anche fosse di aver fatto centro. Nessun problema. Chiedo solo maggiore cortesia.


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> grazie, molto utile


 de nada.. continua così, vai avanti per la tua strada, a lei va bene così..:up:


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' quello che ti dicevo io, Massimo.
> Purtroppo non possiamo prevedere il futuro.
> 
> L'unico modo per evitare di essere scoperti e di causare dolore e sofferenza sarebbe smettere subito tutte le attività e sperare che quelle passate non vengano mai e poi mai a galla.
> ...



si, condivido. Forse appoggiarmi al rischio per cercare più motivazione.


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> se rileggi i tuoi messaggi, vedrai che non sono molto cortesi. Ma non voglio discutere, davvero. Tu rimani giustamente convinto di quel che pensi, anche fosse di aver fatto centro. Nessun problema. Chiedo solo maggiore cortesia.


ue' bello de casa, io te ripeto che nun so' affatto convinto che tu sia un suo "dipendente"...

m'ha solo colpito l'uso del verbo licenziare e non per es. buttare fuori di casa perche' ho fatto er militare a Cuneo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue' bello de casa, io te ripeto che nun so' affatto convinto che tu sia un suo "dipendente"...
> 
> m'ha solo colpito l'uso del verbo licenziare e non per es. buttare fuori di casa perche' ho fatto er militare a Cuneo...
> 
> ahahahahahah


direi che è chiarissimo


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> de nada.. continua così, vai avanti per la tua strada, a lei va bene così..:up:


sarà fatto


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> direi che è chiarissimo


vabbe' nun te sforza' e risparmiali pe' nun farte sgama', oseno' prevedo cazzi acidi a nastro...

ahahahah


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> Volevo precisarlo perché non era mia intenzione lodare il mio comportamento o dimostrare che sia giusto. Io penso che lo sia, ma ovviamente rispetto chi la pensa diversamente.


Io però questo non lo riesco a capire.
Come fai a pensare che il tuo comportamento sia giusto, se tua moglie ne soffrirebbe scoprendolo (e non parlo solo del tradimento)? Oppure è preparata e sa come la pensi?


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' nun te sforza' e risparmiali pe' nun farte sgama', oseno' prevedo cazzi acidi a nastro...
> 
> ahahahah


va bene


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io però questo non lo riesco a capire.
> Come fai a pensare che il tuo comportamento sia giusto, se tua moglie ne soffrirebbe scoprendolo (e non parlo solo del tradimento)? Oppure è preparata e sa come la pensi?


Cosi' rischi di contrariarlo...


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Cosi' rischi di contrariarlo...


ma se non ero nemmeno acida...una volta tanto che faccio una domanda in tranquillità! :unhappy:


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io però questo non lo riesco a capire.
> Come fai a pensare che il tuo comportamento sia giusto, se tua moglie ne soffrirebbe scoprendolo (e non parlo solo del tradimento)? Oppure è preparata e sa come la pensi?


è un discorso lungo. Cerco di farlo brevemente. Io sono come sono anche perché sono infedele. Se mi costringessi alla fedeltà, cambierei e probabilmente sarei costretto a lasciarla. La sua vita, che per come la vedo io è positiva, dipende anche dalla mia infedeltà. Mia moglie non ha mai scoperto nulla fino ad ora, e fino ad ora per 16 anni abbiamo avuto una buona vita. Io sono contento e lei lo è. C'è il rischio che mi scopra. Ma anche altre cose causano rischio. E' una risposta breve, ma in sostanza ecco come la vedo.


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

TOCCA A TE.....facci sapere quando sei disponibile  E NON FARE IL VAGO.....!


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> ma se non ero nemmeno acida...una volta tanto che faccio una domanda in tranquillità! :unhappy:


ma nun si' tu'...pija subito d'aceto se nun je dici che cazzo vole sentirse di'...

sara' n'artro fake pure poco fantasioso...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> è un discorso lungo. Cerco di farlo brevemente. Io sono come sono anche perché sono infedele. Se mi costringessi alla fedeltà, cambierei e probabilmente sarei costretto a lasciarla. La sua vita, che per come la vedo io è positiva, dipende anche dalla mia infedeltà. Mia moglie non ha mai scoperto nulla fino ad ora, e fino ad ora per 16 anni abbiamo avuto una buona vita. Io sono contento e lei lo è. C'è il rischio che mi scopra. Ma anche altre cose causano rischio. E' una risposta breve, ma in sostanza ecco come la vedo.


E quindi se nun te metti un pelino in discussione e visto che nun t'interessa manco perche' praticamente te ne sbatti di chi potrebbe restare coinvolto dalla tua condotta, alla tua domanda ce stanno solo risposte da SI..NO..

in sostanza che cazzo vai cercando?


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> TOCCA A TE.....facci sapere quando sei disponibile  E NON FARE IL VAGO.....!


mo' c'ho da fare...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Mò!!....si va per appuntamento..ti starò con il fiato sul collo fin quando le tue labbra non incontreranno quelle tenere chiappe!TI HO AVVISATO!!!


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mò!!....si va per appuntamento..ti starò con il fiato sul collo fin quando le tue labbra non incontreranno quelle tenere chiappe!TI HO AVVISATO!!!


basta che nun me ansimi da tisico...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mò!!....si va per appuntamento..ti starò con il fiato sul collo fin quando le tue labbra non incontreranno quelle tenere chiappe!TI HO AVVISATO!!!


comunque a me me pare che la new entry ben volentieri me sostituirebbe...

me pare piu' abituato a bacia' culi sconosciuti...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> comunque a me me pare che la new entry ben volentieri me sostituirebbe...
> 
> me pare piu' abituato a bacia' culi sconosciuti...
> 
> ahahahah



ti tengo d'occhio


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma nun si' tu'...pija subito d'aceto se nun je dici che cazzo vole sentirse di'...
> 
> sara' n'artro fake pure poco fantasioso...
> 
> ahahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> è un discorso lungo. Cerco di farlo brevemente. Io sono come sono anche perché sono infedele. Se mi costringessi alla fedeltà, cambierei e probabilmente sarei costretto a lasciarla. La sua vita, che per come la vedo io è positiva, dipende anche dalla mia infedeltà. Mia moglie non ha mai scoperto nulla fino ad ora, e fino ad ora per 16 anni abbiamo avuto una buona vita. Io sono contento e lei lo è. C'è il rischio che mi scopra. Ma anche altre cose causano rischio. E' una risposta breve, ma in sostanza ecco come la vedo.


Guarda max io ho capito il tuo discorso.
Quello che ti chiedevo è altro, ma come al solito non mi spiego bene.
Ci penso e te lo richiedo...

perché non ti registri?


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti tengo d'occhio


bongustaia...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bongustaia...
> 
> ahahahah



scIemo


----------



## massimo infedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Guarda max io ho capito il tuo discorso.
> Quello che ti chiedevo è altro, ma come al solito non mi spiego bene.
> Ci penso e te lo richiedo...
> 
> perché non ti registri?


scusami, forse non ben capito la domanda. Ora me la riguardo. Non sono registrato perché è la prima volta che "visito" questo sito, ora verifico come ci si registra.


----------



## Carola (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> è un discorso lungo. Cerco di farlo brevemente. Io sono come sono anche perché sono infedele. Se mi costringessi alla fedeltà, cambierei e probabilmente sarei costretto a lasciarla. La sua vita, che per come la vedo io è positiva, dipende anche dalla mia infedeltà. Mia moglie non ha mai scoperto nulla fino ad ora, e fino ad ora per 16 anni abbiamo avuto una buona vita. Io sono contento e lei lo è. C'è il rischio che mi scopra. Ma anche altre cose causano rischio. E' una risposta breve, ma in sostanza ecco come la vedo.


Io non so cosa dire
Ho tradito perché mi mancavano delle cose a casa
Da noi dire che andava tutto bene era utopia tutto male caso mai
Mi stavo ammalando

Quindi non sono un’infedele x svago anche se poi sta componente c’è stata

Però a distanza di tempo dico che ne ero innamorata, ho provato un sentimento forte
Ma i traditori seriali non li capisco anche se immagino sia tutto più facile divertente e forse così deve essere

Io non riesco
Vorrei fosse felice, lo penso spesso, mi manca

Anche se mio marito ce la sta mettendo tutta ma la crepa c’è stata perché mi sono disinnamorata di lui punto e ritorvarsi è fatica adesso e forse sono un po’ vigliacca e mi dico che piano piano andrà meglio, deve andare meglio


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> scusami, forse non ben capito la domanda. Ora me la riguardo. Non sono registrato perché è la prima volta che "visito" questo sito, ora verifico come ci si registra.


Ecco registrati che con i registrati c'ho più confidenza...:carneval:

Non ti preoccupare, no ti facciamo nulla, vieni da Zia Ely, alias sibilla, alias zitella acida, alias etc...etc...


----------



## lothar57 (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> scusami, forse non ben capito la domanda. Ora me la riguardo. Non sono registrato perché è la prima volta che "visito" questo sito, ora verifico come ci si registra.




ciao Massimo,scusami ma non ho tempo per leggere 11 pagine del tuo.comunque interessante ''caso'',che mi accomuna.Volevo solo chiederti a casa...sesso si o no???


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ecco registrati che con i registrati c'ho più confidenza...:carneval:
> 
> Non ti preoccupare, no ti facciamo nulla, vieni da Zia Ely, alias sibilla, alias zitella acida, alias etc...etc...View attachment 5531


voilà


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Massimo,scusami ma non ho tempo per leggere 11 pagine del tuo.comunque interessante ''caso'',che mi accomuna.Volevo solo chiederti a casa...sesso si o no???


seeso si


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> voilà


:sman::clava:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2012)

*Ok*

Anche anal?


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> come io corteggio te :inlove:
> 
> buongiorno dolcezza:smile:



scusa...come faccio a crederti quando mi dici che hai un debole per me?

:blank:


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io non so cosa dire
> Ho tradito perché mi mancavano delle cose a casa
> Da noi dire che andava tutto bene era utopia tutto male caso mai
> Mi stavo ammalando
> ...


si, i nostri casi sono diversi. spero molto che col passare del tempo vi ritroverete ed andrà meglio


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :sman::clava:


non sono molto esperto di messaggi via icona...


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> perché amo mia moglie. La fedeltà, per come la vedo io, è un obbligo sociale, al quale siamo sottoposti. Essere infedeli nulla toglie all'amore. L'unico problema è che purtroppo lei non la vede cosi'...[/
> 
> 
> 
> benvenuto


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche anal?


bat ov corse...

ahahahah


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> voilà


Hai fatto in fretta!
Benvenuto!  Io sono la santarellina del forum...:santarellina:


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> massimo infedele ha detto:
> 
> 
> > perché amo mia moglie. La fedeltà, per come la vedo io, è un obbligo sociale, al quale siamo sottoposti. Essere infedeli nulla toglie all'amore. L'unico problema è che purtroppo lei non la vede cosi'...[/
> ...


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > diversamente fedele..., suona bene
> ...


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > diversamente fedele..., suona bene
> ...


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai fatto in fretta!
> Benvenuto! Io sono la santarellina del forum...:santarellina:


piacere e ti ringrazio dell'accoglienza, anche considerando che tu sei una santarellina ed io... un po' meno


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> piacere e ti ringrazio dell'accoglienza, anche considerando che tu sei una santarellina ed io... un po' meno


Figurati, un benvenuto non si nega a nessuno!

E comunque dai poca confidenza a tebe...è una brutta ceffa, soprattutto non crederle quando parlerà male di me! :carneval:


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> massinfedele ha detto:
> 
> 
> > si ma ho cambiato.
> ...


----------



## tesla (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie, ma non credo sia la via giusta. Se dovessi informarla, vorrebbe dire divorziare. E' una scelta da valutare, ma no affronta il problema di fondo che ho posto. Per il resto, io ho sempre fatto capire a mia moglie, in maniera molto attenta, che puo' avere le sue libertà. Le lascio tutto lo spazio per cornificarmi, e spero che lo faccia.
> 
> Massimo


perchè non dirle la verità allora? sei uno stallone no? comportati anche da uomo.


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusa...come faccio a crederti quando mi dici che hai un debole per me?
> 
> :blank:


 devi crederci tesoro..:inlove:


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche anal?



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè non dirle la verità allora? sei uno stallone no? comportati anche da uomo.


non mi reputo affatto uno stallone. Come già detto, se dovessi dirlo, vorrebbe dire divorziare. Potrebbe essere una soluzione, ed è anch'essa nel paniere. Vedremo


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > eh si, anche io concordo. ma sono alla ricerca di un percorso di modifica, causa età...
> ...


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Figurati, un benvenuto non si nega a nessuno!
> 
> E comunque dai poca confidenza a tebe...è una brutta ceffa, soprattutto non crederle quando parlerà male di me! :carneval:


sono certo che non lo farà, dato che sei una santarellina


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Figurati, un benvenuto non si nega a nessuno!
> 
> E comunque dai poca confidenza a tebe...è una brutta ceffa, soprattutto non crederle quando parlerà male di me! :carneval:



ma chi parla male di te!!!

riporto solo notizie vere, ovvero che quando sono approdata qui stavo tradendo per la prima volta il mio compagno dopo eoni di fedeltà e lei...lei....



In sostanza ho un amante con il pipino turbato e timido ed è tutta colpa di Eliade che essendo fedele porta rogna a noi diversamente fedeli e /o  traditori.





Non dirle un cazzo. Stai in campana se vuoi preservare gli ultimi fuochi d'artificio trombini

Fidati


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> massinfedele ha detto:
> 
> 
> > infatti non sto intervenendo nel tuo 3d.
> ...


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sono certo che non lo farà, dato che sei una santarellina


Io si, ma lei dice falsità su di me...dice anche che porto sfiga!


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> capito. chissà, magari dopo alcuni dei consigli ricevuti deciderò che la cosa migliore è proprio continuare cosi'...


ma...insomma...hai smosso un polverone per senza niente...:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma chi parla male di te!!!
> 
> riporto solo notizie vere, ovvero che quando sono approdata qui stavo tradendo per la prima volta il mio compagno dopo eoni di fedeltà e lei...lei....
> 
> ...


haha, fantastico. Vedrò di evitare, anche se sto per partire per un viaggio di lavoro e temo che...


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > capito. chissà, magari dopo alcuni dei consigli ricevuti deciderò che la cosa migliore è proprio continuare cosi'...
> ...


----------



## tesla (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non mi reputo affatto uno stallone. Come già detto, se dovessi dirlo, vorrebbe dire divorziare. Potrebbe essere una soluzione, ed è anch'essa nel paniere. Vedremo


oh bene, perchè adesso nel paniere c'è solo una fregatura per tua moglie e un sacco di vergognose menzogne.
sai i viaggetti col regalino te li sei fatti tu, non lei.
un po' di coraggio e un po' di sincerità, non si chiede poi molto.


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io si, ma lei dice falsità su di me...*dice anche che porto sfiga![*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> c'è un blog a testimoniarlo, è inutile che fai la svampy
> ...


----------



## Alby (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> grazie del benvenuto. quanto al merito, non condivido. pur se ho una doppia vita, tengo molto a mia moglie ed ai miei figli e credo di poter dire che abbiamo una bella vita, serena e piacevole. Non credo di essere terrorizzato, credo solo che c'è un momento per tutto, e che forse dovrei superare questa fase. tutto qui



Forse, ma è un pensiero mio, dovresti superarla con motivazioni più "grosse" delle piccole paure che hai espresso. 
Se vuoi un vero cambiamento nella tua natura (ammesso che ciò sia possibile)  non credo che basti solo sperarlo. 

Detto ciò, molte cose mi stonano un po'... 
Togliendo il tuo lavoro, i tuoi viaggi, le tue amanti... dedichi tanto tempo alla tua famiglia (quindi circa 3 minuti al giorno). 
E in quanto al "tenere molto" a tua moglie, lasciamo stare va... E non dire nulla, tanto so pure la risposta. 
Non le fai mancare niente !!!!    :-(


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> haha, fantastico. Vedrò di evitare, anche se *sto per partire per un viaggio di lavoro *e temo che...



*ZITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade....


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> oh bene, perchè adesso nel paniere c'è solo una fregatura per tua moglie e un sacco di vergognose menzogne.
> sai i viaggetti col regalino te li sei fatti tu, non lei.
> un po' di coraggio e un po' di sincerità, non si chiede poi molto.


va bene


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fidati :up:  perchè dovrebbe complicare le cose?... ora ha l'alibi per fare i comodi suoi, le hai fornito una sorta di giustificazione... come dire.. vitto, alloggio, lavatura , imbiancatura e...stiratura...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> cosa dovrebbe avere di più edalla vita?.....un lucano?..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Cioè? Non ho capito, ti spieghi meglio per favore?


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma chi parla male di te!!!
> 
> riporto solo notizie vere, ovvero che quando sono approdata qui stavo tradendo per la prima volta il mio compagno dopo eoni di fedeltà e lei...lei....
> 
> ...


Ma tu manderesti in galera la gente onesta!!!
E' colpa mia se ti sei scelta un complessato malato di cuore nel corpo di un drago??

tebe la colpa è tua...tu di uomini non ne capisci un tubo, hai avuto la capacità di scambiare quel micio per un macho e la colpa sarebbe mia?? :rotfl::rotfl:
Tu sei un tritacazzi o come ti ha definito mattia...ricordatelo! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alby (12 Settembre 2012)

Che poi io non mi chiedo mai perchè una persona tradisce ripetutamente. 
Ma che ca... si sposa a fare se è così ?  Ecco, questo si che me lo chiedo.


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> c'è un blog a testimoniarlo, è inutile che fai la svampy
> 
> massacra pipini


C'è un blog che testimonia la fetecchia di amante che sei stata capace di trovarti dopo 7 anni...ecco cosa c'è! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *ZITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Ma la smetti??

no massimo...parla tranquillo vai!


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma tu manderesti in galera la gente onesta!!!
> E' colpa mia se ti sei scelta un complessato malato di cuore nel corpo di un drago??
> 
> t*ebe la colpa è tua...tu di uomini non ne capisci un tubo, hai avuto la capacità di scambiare quel micio per un macho e la colpa sarebbe mia??* :rotfl::rotfl:
> Tu sei un tritacazzi o come ti ha definito mattia...ricordatelo! :rotfl::rotfl:











infatti da quando NON sai chi è niK amore segreto va tutto a gonfie vele.:incazzato:


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> ma...insomma...hai smosso un polverone per senza niente...:rotfl:


infatti a me er dubbio che nun sapesse che cazzo andava cercando m'e' venuto...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Che poi io non mi chiedo mai perchè una persona tradisce ripetutamente.
> Ma che ca... si sposa a fare se è così ?  Ecco, questo si che me lo chiedo.


Perche', a dispetto dell'illusione che si vuole avere sulla nostra societa' pseudo-evoluta, il fatto che tu sia anche sposato da un falsa garanzia sulla tua affidabilta' mentre un single per un cazzo...

e se voj starnazzare in certi ambienti, l'oca magari giuliva e' d'obbligo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Alby (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> perché amo mia moglie. La fedeltà, per come la vedo io, è un obbligo sociale, al quale siamo sottoposti. Essere infedeli nulla toglie all'amore. L'unico problema è che purtroppo lei non la vede cosi'...


"perchè amo mia moglie"  -->  E si, si vede !!

"La fedeltà, per come la vedo io, è un obbligo sociale" --> non è in realtà un obbligo sociale, ma una strategia sociale che è
servita, anche, a perpetrare l'essere umano. Che poi tu la veda come un obbligo... Non avevo dubbi. 

"L'unico problema è che purtroppo lei non la vede così"  --> e mannaggia, ti sei preso una matta...  Con tutte le mogli che ci
sono in giro che non vedono l'ora di sofggiare ste corna, ti sei scelto proprio la più strana!!!

P.S. Io non ti giudico, e non sono neanche credente. E sono pure traditrice, tiè. 
Ma tu non tradisci (e scusa il gioco di parole) il minimo dubbio, il minimo senso di colpa, e questo per una persona
come me è troppo strano da non giudicare "male". 
Da come ti auto giustifichi da solo temo che tra poco ci chiedrai di farti pure l'applauso, e non me pare proprio il caso. 
E comunque, di sicuro, non è giustificandoti che cambierai mai, anzi!!!


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti da quando NON sai chi è niK amore segreto va tutto a gonfie vele.:incazzato:


Cattiva! Secondo me sono l'unica a cui non l'hai detto!!! 
Eppure ho sempre fatto il tifo per te!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > eh si, anche io concordo. ma sono alla ricerca di un percorso di modifica, causa età...
> ...


----------



## Spider (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo sito per caso, mentre cercavo soluzioni al mio quesito, che è il seguente: se uno è un traditore cronico, ha speranze di cambiare con il passare degli anni? Chissà, magari avete qualche idea in proposito.
> Qualche breve cenno sulla mia vita. Ho 40 anni, sposato tre figli, libero professionista. Sposato da 11 anni, fidanzato da 16 anni, sono infedele da sempre, sia con mia moglie che con le mie precedenti ragazze. Ho sempre convissuto bene con la mia infedeltà, teorizzandone i benefici, applicando alcune regole.
> In primo luogo, fingo di essere fedelissimo. Mia moglie e i nostri amici, credono che io sia fedele. Non mi dipingo come uno senza tentazioni, ma che le conosco e le evito, perchè non sarei bravo a mentire. Puo' sembrare una scusa banale, ma come molte cose banali, funziona.
> In secondo luogo, mi dichiaro sempre alle mie amanti come sposato e disponibile solo per divertimento, aperto a complicazioni sentimentali, ma senza mai mettere in discussione la mia vita. Spesso mi chiamo "il tuo fantasma". Fino ad adesso, non ho mai avuto problemi con i miei amori, con i quali sono rimasto in ottimi rapporti. In vent'anni di proficua attività, non mi è mai successo che una mia amante mi abbia minacciato o si sia comportata in maniera negativa nei miei confronti. Con molte di loro sono ancora in contatto, quando hanno bisogno di consigli con il loro uomo, marito, amante del momento.
> ...


...tosta massimo, dare consigli a te è veramente tosta.
Tutto è cosi lineare, perfetto... se non fosse per l'età che avanza... stai in una botte di ferro.
Appunto il processo fisiologico, .. vedi che un peso lo tiene?
Adesso che fai?... diminuito il testosterone, ti ricicli?
bravo compagno, bravo marito... la questione resta,.
facile dirti che hai vissuto e hai fatto vivere... una doppia vita, cosa importa, magari chi fino adesso ti ha vissuto accanto quesro crede, é comunque felice? allora hai comunque un merito, sappilo.
Secondo me il problema sta diventando tuo... forse sei proprio tu che non hai vissuto una vera vita,
sai quella fatta di onestà, di piccole cose, di non dover mentire, di essere quello che veramente gli altri credono tu sia,
sei un fantasma, non hai vissuto... se gli amici, tua moglie, sapessero... chi saresti tu? 
la tua identità sociale non esisterebbere più, e questo ti spaventa , la tua identità cosi fragiie e mostruosa.
è questo verso i 40, quando cominci a fare i tuoi bilanci, camincia a pesare sonoramente.


----------



## milli (12 Settembre 2012)

Bè che come per incanto ti passi la voglia di vivere emozioni mi sembra difficile, forse devi cominciare a rinunciarci tu, rifuggire le occasioni e/o a non creartele, in altre parole devi testarti. Certo che hai già sfidato la sorte per tanto tanto tempo, devi pregare che la fortuna non ti abbandoni mai perchè il giorno che ti dovesse lasciare arriveranno i dolori


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Cioè? Non ho capito, ti spieghi meglio per favore?



semplice.. lui si crea problemi inesistenti,   mentre lei esce con il suo bull, supportata dai rimorsi di lui..:mrgreen: chiaro no?...


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> semplice.. lui si crea problemi inesistenti,   mentre lei esce con il suo bull, supportata dai rimorsi di lui..:mrgreen: chiaro no?...


Ma anche no. Lei è fedele e non ha idea della sua doppia vita e quando lo scoprirà la cosa la distruggerà. E quando lo sentirà dirgli: ma te l'avevo fatto capire che potevi farlo anche tu, quella sarà la fine di ogni residua speranza di recupero del rapporto con chi ha anche solo pensato che lei avesse bisogno di questo e potesse fare questo.
Ipotizzo, beninteso


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...tosta massimo, dare consigli a te è veramente tosta.
> Tutto è cosi lineare, perfetto... se non fosse per l'età che avanza... stai in una botte di ferro.
> Appunto il processo fisiologico, .. vedi che un peso lo tiene?
> Adesso che fai?... diminuito il testosterone, ti ricicli?
> ...


Grazie, non condivido, ma punto di vista interessante


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> "perchè amo mia moglie" --> E si, si vede !!
> 
> "La fedeltà, per come la vedo io, è un obbligo sociale" --> non è in realtà un obbligo sociale, ma una strategia sociale che è
> servita, anche, a perpetrare l'essere umano. Che poi tu la veda come un obbligo... Non avevo dubbi.
> ...


grazie del messaggio. spero invece di poter cambiare.


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *ZITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


ok ritiro, però effettivamente è tutto già organizzato a puntino. il meglio dei miei viaggi...-)


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cattiva! Secondo me sono l'unica a cui non l'hai detto!!!
> Eppure ho sempre fatto il tifo per te!!!!


sono certo che tu non hai responsabilità (forse)...-)


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Bè che come per incanto ti passi la voglia di vivere emozioni mi sembra difficile, forse devi cominciare a rinunciarci tu, rifuggire le occasioni e/o a non creartele, in altre parole devi testarti. Certo che hai già sfidato la sorte per tanto tanto tempo, devi pregare che la fortuna non ti abbandoni mai perchè il giorno che ti dovesse lasciare arriveranno i dolori


si, anche questo mi sembra condivisibile. Evitare, volta per volta.


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cattiva! Secondo me sono l'unica a cui non l'hai detto!!!
> Eppure ho sempre fatto il tifo per te!!!!



fidati...non lo sa nessuno












conte zitto o ci beccano


----------



## zen (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> Io non credo alla fedeltà. E non credo alla sincerità. Per sono non-valori. Io credo alla serenità, al rendere bella lavita mia, e di chi mi sta accanto. Il problema che ponevo in questo forum, senza voler offendere la sensibilità di qualcuno, è se vi fosse qualcuno che aveva avuto esperienze simili ed era riuscito a cambiare. Sui motivi che mi spingono a cambiare, come spiegato, essi non sono il rigetto del passato, ma l'analisi del futuro.
> Volevo precisarlo perché non era mia intenzione lodare il mio comportamento o dimostrare che sia giusto. Io penso che lo sia, ma ovviamente rispetto chi la pensa diversamente.


a me non dai affatto l'impressione di voler cambiare.
è soltanto un'impressione, sia chiaro.

sai, non è questione di offendere sensibilità, tirare in ballo principi etici, o peggio ancora, religiosi.
si può restare rasoterra, senza scomodare alte sfere o nobili intenzioni.

se la sincerità non è un valore, figurarsi quanto possano esserlo le balle.
quelle balle sulle quali, a quanto dici, fondi la serenità tua e della tua famiglia.
una serenità che, sei consapevole, crollerebbe come sabbia al primo soffio di verità.
hai costruito qualcosa di molto fragile in nome di una libertà altrettanto inconsistente, mi pare.

sì, perchè tu non sei libero. non sei libero di essere te stesso. 
non riesco ad immaginare (per me) qualcosa di peggiore.
ti ritrovi costretto a mentire con le persone a te più vicine, godi di uno spazio davvero angusto.
e l'amore che ricevi a chi è rivolto?
alla persona che fingi di essere. non a te.

forse la libertà, come la sincerità, richiede una discreta autostima. 
o un certo coraggio.
fai tu.


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2012)

zen ha detto:


> a me non dai affatto l'impressione di voler cambiare.
> è soltanto un'impressione, sia chiaro.
> 
> sai, non è questione di offendere sensibilità, tirare in ballo principi etici, o peggio ancora, religiosi.
> ...


Ciao Zen, bentrovata. 
Lucida e dura come solo la logica e la verità sanno essere.


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

zen ha detto:


> a me non dai affatto l'impressione di voler cambiare.
> è soltanto un'impressione, sia chiaro.
> 
> sai, non è questione di offendere sensibilità, tirare in ballo principi etici, o peggio ancora, religiosi.
> ...


sia la sincerità che le balle non sono valori, ma semplici strumenti. Io sono me stesso, difatti sono sempre stato così. E non sono constretto a mentire, mento spontaneamente ed alquanto felice di farlo. Non ho uno spazio angusto, ma scorrazzo felice in mille praterie. Ciò non toglie che credo sia arrivato il momento di cambiare approccio. Mi sono molto divertito e non rinnego nulla, ma credo sia arrivato.


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sono certo che tu non hai responsabilità (forse)...-)


Infatti non ne ho! E' lei che non sa capire le persone! 
No dico massimo, si è trovata un'amante che appena lei ha nominato la parola preservativo..flooop totale, con impiego di due mesi di ricarica! E poi io porto sfiga?? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zen (12 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ciao Zen, bentrovata.
> Lucida e dura come solo la logica e la verità sanno essere.


ciao, grazie e bentrovato anche a te.

(la logica è un gioco, la verità non esiste... e, soprattutto, sono stata morbidissima )


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Questo scambio è stato utile è vi ringrazio. Al momento, la mia conclusione è che probabilmente l'approccio migliore è quello di un cambiamento progressivo. Rinunciando piano piano, una occasione alla volta. Per fare ciò forse l'elemento più importante è il rischio, che ovviamente cresce con il passare del tempo. Continuo a pensarci. 

Per il resto, comprendo benissimo le critiche e, chissà, magari avete ragione. Ma la mia opinione rimane invariata.

Grazie a tutti


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Infatti non ne ho! E' lei che non sa capire le persone!
> No dico massimo, si è trovata un'amante che appena lei ha nominato la parola preservativo..flooop totale, con impiego di due mesi di ricarica! E poi io porto sfiga?? :rotfl::rotfl:


effettivamente, mi pare eccessivo attribuire a eliade questa reazione al preservativo....


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2012)

A meno il rischio non sia stato il motore anche inconscio di tutto ..


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> effettivamente, mi pare eccessivo attribuire a eliade questa reazione al preservativo....


E' quello che dico!
Colpa mia?
Mah...
Comunque, ci aggiornai dopo il viaggio?


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> A meno il rischio non sia stato il motore anche inconscio di tutto ..


no, io credo che il motore sia proprio il fatto che mi piacciono molto le donne, il rischio è un elemento che non mi attrae. Non mi disturba, ma non mi attrae. Lo considero un danno collaterale


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' quello che dico!
> Colpa mia?
> Mah...
> Comunque, ci aggiornai dopo il viaggio?


giusta osservazione: dovrei forse iniziare proprio da questo viaggio? cavolo, forse dovrei...


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ok ritiro, però effettivamente è tutto già organizzato a puntino. il meglio dei miei viaggi...-)



sei fottuto.

Ora Lei lo sa.


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Questo scambio è stato utile è vi ringrazio. Al momento, la mia conclusione è che probabilmente *l'approccio migliore è quello di un cambiamento progressivo. Rinunciando piano piano*, una occasione alla volta. Per fare ciò forse l'elemento più importante è il rischio, che ovviamente cresce con il passare del tempo. Continuo a pensarci.
> 
> Per il resto, comprendo benissimo le critiche e, chissà, magari avete ragione. Ma la mia opinione rimane invariata.
> 
> Grazie a tutti



auguri di cuore......


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> effettivamente, mi pare eccessivo attribuire a eliade questa reazione al preservativo....



sta mentendo CLAMOROSAMENTE!


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sta mentendo CLAMOROSAMENTE!


Questa mi sa tanto di bue che dice cornuto all'asino!


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> giusta osservazione: dovrei forse iniziare proprio da questo viaggio? cavolo, forse dovrei...


Beh se la cosa è già organizzata non sarebbe carino, ne facile, rinunciare proprio ora.
Diciamo che dal prossimo potresti valutare bene se la tipa merita o no...


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh se la cosa è già organizzata non sarebbe carino, ne facile, rinunciare proprio ora.
> Diciamo che dal prossimo potresti valutare bene se la tipa merita o no...



ecco...gli hai tirato la maledizione del pipino mollo.
Non questa volta ma la prossima.

A posto.


Abbiamo un altro diversamente duro sul forum.



Li stai facendo fuori ad uno ad uno Eliade.

Non è che io e la divina matra possiamo sempre fare i contro esorcismi dai.


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ecco...gli hai tirato la maledizione del pipino mollo.
> Non questa volta ma la prossima.
> 
> A posto.
> ...


mettiamola così: se la maledizione di eliade funziona, abbiamo trovato il modo sicuro ed efficace per farmi smettere....


----------



## massinfedele (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh se la cosa è già organizzata non sarebbe carino, ne facile, rinunciare proprio ora.
> Diciamo che dal prossimo potresti valutare bene se la tipa merita o no...


non mi sarei aspettato la tua benedizione...


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mettiamola così: se la maledizione di eliade funziona, abbiamo trovato il modo sicuro ed efficace per farmi smettere....


ma falla finita!!!!!
Cosa dici!!!!
Non darle pure corda!!!!


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non mi sarei aspettato la tua benedizione...



Attento che ti intorta....



la conosciamo bene.
Dovresti avere paura fifa di lei.
Fidati di una diversamente fedele come te (ma che non ha intenzione di smettere, sia chiaro)


ELIADE!!!
NON MI AVRETE MAI!!!!
Prendetevi sto invornito di massinfedele...tanto ormai...fra poco sarà diversamente duro.

Trippa per gatti


----------



## lothar57 (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ecco...gli hai tirato la maledizione del pipino mollo.
> Non questa volta ma la prossima.
> 
> A posto.
> ...


tu sei un'autorita'nella materia''diversamente duro''vero???:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu sei un'autorita'nella materia''diversamente duro''vero???:mrgreen:


perche'?


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu sei un'autorita'nella materia''diversamente duro''vero???:mrgreen:



maledetto!!!!!!!


Stai attento a fare il furbo, perchè sia mai che ci ritroviamo in un motel e poi vediamo.
_Carino.


_:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perche'?



perchè dopo sette anni di fedeltà mi sono scelta un amante con problemi di erezione.


ma è per far capire che i duri son capaci a farli funzionare tutti, mentre i diversamente duri.

Ci vuole il top.



Io top ovviamente.






ma andate a cagare và.
:blank:


ci manca solo che anche nik amore segreto abbia problemi erettili poi davvero Eliade ti vengo a prendere a casa


----------



## TaraEffe (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ed allora la domanda è se c'è speranza che questa continua ricerca di emozioni diminuisca fino ad arrestarsi. Se magari col tempo potrebbe passare e se c'è qualcosa che potrei fare per intervenire a tal fine. Premetto che non credo alla morale della fedeltà e non sono religioso, ma forse ci sono altri percorsi utili.
> grazie e ciao
> massimo


Benvenuto nel gruppo. Ho scritto un post simile qualche giorno fa... sono una traditrice cronica, non sono mai stata con qualcuno senza tradirlo e, come te, non sono mai stata beccata. Come te tutti mi credono fedelissima e mi confondo alla perfezione con i "fedeli" a cui non racconto mai quello che faccio. Esattamente come te, avevo storie sessualmente e mentalmente appaganti coni miei compagni, eppure avevo storie parallele.. con cui ho mantenuto un buon rapporto e siamo tutt'ora amici- Nessuno di loro è stato unicamente sesso, c'è stata attrazione anche intellettuale (non di sentimenti... ma persone che mi hanno intrigata per il loro modo di essere e non solo per il corpo).  Adesso... mi domando se sia possibile diventare fedeli. 
Grazie a questo forum ho cominciato a domandarmi perchè sono infedele. Sorprendentemente ho trovato un pattern in tutti i miei tradimenti... Sto cominciando a pensare che forse tradisco perchè, scegliendo una persona, automaticamente devo rinunciare al resto del mondo... e il resto del mondo dannazione è grande! E.. parte di me forse vuole "testare" il mio compagno per vedere se potrei essere più felice al altrove. Però non posso continuare così per sempre. Tu ti avvicini ai 40, e pensi a come sarà... ed i mi avvicino ai 30 e penso lo stesso...

Pensa a tutte le tue storie, dal primo tradimento ad oggi, magari anche tu puoi trovare un pattern, e capirti meglio.


----------



## Spider (12 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Benvenuto nel gruppo. Ho scritto un post simile qualche giorno fa... sono una traditrice cronica, non sono mai stata con qualcuno senza tradirlo e, come te, non sono mai stata beccata. Come te tutti mi credono fedelissima e mi confondo alla perfezione con i "fedeli" a cui non racconto mai quello che faccio. Esattamente come te, avevo storie sessualmente e mentalmente appaganti coni miei compagni, eppure avevo storie parallele.. con cui ho mantenuto un buon rapporto e siamo tutt'ora amici- Nessuno di loro è stato unicamente sesso, c'è stata attrazione anche intellettuale (non di sentimenti... ma persone che mi hanno intrigata per il loro modo di essere e non solo per il corpo).  Adesso... mi domando se sia possibile diventare fedeli.
> Grazie a questo forum ho cominciato a domandarmi perchè sono infedele. Sorprendentemente ho trovato un pattern in tutti i miei tradimenti... Sto cominciando a pensare che forse tradisco perchè, scegliendo una persona, automaticamente devo rinunciare al resto del mondo... e il resto del mondo dannazione è grande! E.. parte di me forse vuole "testare" il mio compagno per vedere se potrei essere più felice al altrove. Però non posso continuare così per sempre. Tu ti avvicini ai 40, e pensi a come sarà... ed i mi avvicino ai 30 e penso lo stesso...
> 
> Pensa a tutte le tue storie, dal primo tradimento ad oggi, magari anche tu puoi trovare un pattern, e capirti meglio.


...vogliamo provare a spiegare tutto con la genetica?
perchè qualcuno, sopra qualche rivista da spiaggia ci ha già provato...
è sembra pure con successo.
Se intervengo i geni allora è tutto risolto... pure eventuali sensi di colpa,
proprio perchè la colpa non sarebbe vostra.
come dire sono nato con gli occhi azzurri.. che ci devo fare?

Ti sei chiesta come mai, gli altri non tradiscono per davvero,
o al più se accade ,danno anche loro importanza a tutto ciò?
Forse allora sarà per chi hanno accanto, per il valore che danno alle persone che hanno tradito.

Non chiederti perchè tradisci, ma che senso dai tu alle singole persone,
 ai semplici rapporti umani.


----------



## TaraEffe (12 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Ti sei chiesta come mai, gli altri non tradiscono per davvero,
> o al più se accade ,danno anche loro importanza a tutto ciò?
> Forse allora sarà per chi hanno accanto, per il valore che danno alle persone che hanno tradito.
> .


Siamo diversi Spider. C'è chi si pone domande su alcune cose e chi su altre. C'è chi davanti ad un fiore dice "ehi, bello!" e passa oltre e chi corre a casa a vedere da dove è stato importato". Un traditore non lo fa per ferire, non si diverte a fare del male. E non è detto che non dia valore alla propria compagna.


----------



## aristocat (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> [...]
> Qualche breve cenno sulla mia vita. Ho 40 anni, sposato tre figli [...] Ho sempre convissuto bene con la mia infedeltà, teorizzandone i benefici, applicando alcune regole. [...]
> Ed allora la domanda è se c'è speranza che questa continua ricerca di emozioni diminuisca fino ad arrestarsi. Se magari col tempo potrebbe passare e se c'è qualcosa che potrei fare per intervenire a tal fine. Premetto che non credo alla morale della fedeltà e non sono religioso, ma forse ci sono altri percorsi utili.
> grazie e ciao
> massimo


Massimo, non è per smontarti.... ma a volte, chi ti conosce bene, sa e finge di non sapere. 
Dopo tutti questi anni sei proprio sicuro al 1000 per 1000 che 

1. Tua moglie non ha mai mangiato la foglia?
2. Tua moglie non ti ha mai reso la pariglia?

Mi colpisce che tu sia tanto sicuro di essere "insgamabile" e al di sopra di ogni sospetto. Molto. Forse in tanto tempo che sono qui non ho mai visto un traditore che si adagia così tanto su questa certezza.

Sorvolo su tutto il resto delle cose che hai scritto anche se contengono vari spunti che meriterebbero, per passare alla questione "età". Beh, non c'è un'età giusta per tradire e un'altra per mettersi in riga... è tutto molto personale.
Guarda l'utente Lothar57, lui, fedele tutta una vita, ha scoperto l'ebbrezza del tradire solo da pochi anni. E Lothar57 non è certo un ragazzino... ed ha passato ampiamente i 40 anni, se è per questo. Lui ci scherza e dice che in agosto ha coltivato (amicizie femminili), in Settembre, cioè adesso, "vendemmia":... :sonar: Ha quattro cellulari mi sembra, insomma è uno attento e organizzato. 
Ma secondo me la prima regola è non essere sicuri di niente quando tradisci. Comunque se hai voglia di fedeltà non stupisce, dopo tutti questi anni di divertissements.

ari


----------



## Spider (12 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Siamo diversi Spider. C'è chi si pone domande su alcune cose e chi su altre. C'è chi davanti ad un fiore dice "ehi, bello!" e passa oltre e chi corre a casa a vedere da dove è stato importato". Un traditore non lo fa per ferire, non si diverte a fare del male. E non è detto che non dia valore alla propria compagna.


...no siamo uguali. tutti uguali.
Le domande sono le stesse, sono diverse le risposte che ti dai.
Semplicemente poi puoi essere più o meno sensibile, e l'idea del dolore altrui 
potrebbe far desistere, oppure non preoccuparti di quel dolore e continuare.

Tu per esempio, ti sei mai preoccupata del dolore altrui?


----------



## aristocat (12 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> tua moglie invece che fa? non ti ha mai tradito, secondo te?





battiato63 ha detto:


> NO anche perchè tua moglie sa tutto e tace perchè anche lei ha un amante:up:


appunto


----------



## demoralizio (12 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...no siamo uguali. tutti uguali.
> Le domande sono le stesse, sono diverse le risposte che ti dai.
> Semplicemente poi puoi essere più o meno sensibile, e l'idea del dolore altrui
> potrebbe far desistere, oppure non preoccuparti di quel dolore e continuare.
> ...


Quoto totalmente, non esiste la predisposizione a "non sapere cosa si vuole nella vita", esiste quel momento nella vita ed é giusto che esista, che ci si faccia delle domande...

Peró é un momento, non un alibi per far soffrire gli altri. Perché di questo parliamo, della possibile sofferenza di poveri illusi. Trovatevi della gente con le vostre stesse priorità e vivete sereni


----------



## TaraEffe (12 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...no siamo uguali. tutti uguali.
> Le domande sono le stesse, sono diverse le risposte che ti dai.
> Semplicemente poi puoi essere più o meno sensibile, e l'idea del dolore altrui
> potrebbe far desistere, oppure non preoccuparti di quel dolore e continuare.
> ...



Si... il mio ex, persona meravigliosa e ipersensibile, lo lasciai perchè avevo paura di fargli male. Non se lo sarebbe veramente meritato e sono contenta che  non sia mai venuto a saperlo. Tuttavia non è vero che non gli voglio bene, gliene voglio eccome. 
Tanto che, se penso di dovere cambiare, è per tornare con lui.


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Si... il mio ex, persona meravigliosa e ipersensibile, lo lasciai perchè avevo paura di fargli male. Non se lo sarebbe veramente meritato e sono contenta che  non sia mai venuto a saperlo. Tuttavia non è vero che non gli voglio bene, gliene voglio eccome.
> Tanto che, se penso di *dovere* cambiare, è per tornare con lui.


*volere, *spero


----------



## TaraEffe (12 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Quoto totalmente, non esiste la predisposizione a "non sapere cosa si vuole nella vita", esiste quel momento nella vita ed é giusto che esista, che ci si faccia delle domande...
> 
> *Peró é un momento, non un alibi per far soffrire gli altri. *Perché di questo parliamo, della possibile sofferenza di poveri illusi. Trovatevi della gente con le vostre stesse priorità e vivete sereni


Io, da traditrice, sono d'accordo. 
Puo' essere un momento, però poi bisogna fare delle scelte. O smettere di tradire il nostro patner, oppure dire chiaramente al patner come stanno le cose, ed allora sarà una sua scelta consapevole starci accanto o meno. Ma mentendo, scegliamo noi per loro... il che non va bene. Puo' essere temporaneo, ma non infinito. 
Io... è quello che credo di fare. Provare la fedeltà e se la mia curiosità sara troppa.. accettarmi per quello che sono e parlarne al mio patner e lasciarlo scegliere. Però... sono cose che vanno fatte prima del matrimonio e dei figli. Almeno, spero che nel mio caso sia così


----------



## TaraEffe (12 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> *volere, *spero


Si, certo. Voglio cambiare, per lo meno provarci. Forse anche l'uomo di questo post dovrebbe provarci.. in effetti c'è una persona con delle aspettative che gli vuole bene. 

Traditori in fase di ripensamento...


----------



## Sole (12 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Siamo diversi Spider. C'è chi si pone domande su alcune cose e chi su altre. C'è chi davanti ad un fiore dice "ehi, bello!" e passa oltre e chi corre a casa a vedere da dove è stato importato". *Un traditore non lo fa per ferire, non si diverte a fare del male. E non è detto che non dia valore alla propria compagna*.


Sono d'accordo.

Nel tradimento il compagno non è presente. Spesso ci sono solo il traditore e il suo amante. E la sensazione di non fare del male a nessuno.

Poi capita che il compagno ufficiale lo scopra, e allora conosci il rovescio della medaglia. Con tutto quello che comporta in termini di perdita e di priorità da riassegnare alle cose della propria vita.

Ma poi c'è da dire che chi tradisce fingendosi fedelissimo vive una doppia identità. E per me vivere così è un torto che si fa nei confronti di se stessi, innanziutto. 
Si perde l'occasione di vivere in modo pieno i rapporti umani. Si manipola l'altro e la sua realtà più intima, certo. Ma così facendo si vive a metà. Perchè l'altro non ci conosce mai davvero per ciò che siamo e, pertanto, non ci sceglie mai in modo pieno e consapevole. E invece essere scelti per ciò che offriamo all'altro in modo trasparente, nel bene e nel male, è gratificante e fa bene al cuore.


----------



## TaraEffe (12 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma così facendo si vive a metà. Perchè l'altro non ci conosce mai davvero per ciò che siamo e, pertanto, non ci sceglie mai in modo pieno e consapevole.


Quoto... 
Cambiare si puo'. Non è detto che dobbiamo essere fedeli, ma possiamo vivere onestamente come Tebe!


----------



## Spider (12 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Nel tradimento il compagno non è presente. Spesso ci sono solo il traditore e il suo amante. E la sensazione di non fare del male a nessuno.
> 
> ...


certo anche io do un valore al mio compagno, e certo non voglio ferirlo...
infatto faccio solo qualche "piccola omissione"... naturalmente per il suo bene.
Non facciamo cosi anche con i cani?
loro vorrebbe certo starti accanto.. ma quanto gli piacerebbe scorrazzare in un prato,
eppure li facciamo vivere in un appartamento.
i traditori specie quelli "seriali" si arrogano un diritto..un tuo diritto, e non è un diritto da poco..
è il diritto di vivere pienamente la tua vita.
Ti infili nella mia vita e decidi tu per me, quanto egoismo c'è in questo.
Tutto l'egoismo del mondo, infinto, senza pari.


----------



## Spider (12 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Si... il mio ex, persona meravigliosa e ipersensibile, lo lasciai perchè avevo paura di fargli male. Non se lo sarebbe veramente meritato e sono contenta che  non sia mai venuto a saperlo. Tuttavia non è vero che non gli voglio bene, gliene voglio eccome.
> *Tanto che, se penso di dovere cambiare, è per tornare con lui.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> bel pensiero ma è troppo tardi.
> il cambiamento non è automatico e dovrebbe completamente prescindere dal lui.


----------



## TaraEffe (12 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> certo anche io do un valore al mio compagno, e certo non voglio ferirlo...
> infatto faccio solo qualche "piccola omissione"... naturalmente per il suo bene.
> Non facciamo cosi anche con i cani?
> loro vorrebbe certo starti accanto.. ma quanto gli piacerebbe scorrazzare in un prato,
> ...


E' vero, lo sto scoprendo adesso. C'è un sacco di egoismo e decidiamo noi per gli altri... 
Massimo Infedele, hanno ragione i fedeli e i diversamente fedeli (ovvero chi tradisce e non si nasconde). Han ragione..


----------



## TaraEffe (12 Settembre 2012)

bel pensiero ma è troppo tardi.
il cambiamento non è automatico e *dovrebbe completamente prescindere dal lui*.[/QUOTE]

La voglia di cambiare mi è venuta per lui. Se non lo avessi incontrato, lasciato, e non mi mancasse così tanto.. non sarei qui ora a pensare come cambiarmi. Sarei probabilmente quella di prima che non si sente in colpa. E se lui non mi avesse chiesto di rivederci dopo 2 anni... non mi sarei posta queste domande. Quindi il mio cambiamento non puo essere a prescindere da lui, il mio cambiamento ha il suo nome.


----------



## Spider (12 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> bel pensiero ma è troppo tardi.
> il cambiamento non è automatico e *dovrebbe completamente prescindere dal lui*.


La voglia di cambiare mi è venuta per lui. Se non lo avessi incontrato, lasciato, e non mi mancasse così tanto.. non sarei qui ora a pensare come cambiarmi. Sarei probabilmente quella di prima che non si sente in colpa. E se lui non mi avesse chiesto di rivederci dopo 2 anni... non mi sarei posta queste domande. Quindi il mio cambiamento non puo essere a prescindere da lui, il mio cambiamento ha il suo nome.[/QUOTE]

e allora cara Taraeffe, permettimi di darti un consiglio...l'arroganza di un consiglio, sono vecchio sai?
46 ma ne dimostro molti di meno.
se torni da lui, parlagli di te. vedrai che se veramente ti ama. saprà capire.
e se cosi non fosse allora non è lui che ti merita.
peggio sarebbe nascondere o omettere il passato...
di nuovo ricostruirai tutto sulla sabbia.
poi se proprio non riesci ad essere fedele.. tu comunque glielo hai detto...
il primo vero gesto d'amore verso te stessa.


----------



## TaraEffe (12 Settembre 2012)

No Spider. che senso avrebbe dopo 2 anni?


----------



## Spider (12 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> No Spider. che senso avrebbe dopo 2 anni?


tornare da lui dopo due anni, o parlargli di te?
immagino la seconda.
Tutto il senso del mondo.. una prova difficile ma necessaria, fondamentale.
per infondereti sicurezza e capire se veramente ti ama.
Il problema è che si può amare un traditore, magari anche di più,
il prloblema è che lui si voglia far amare per questo.
ma quando si parla di fiducia, ho perso la fiducia, non mi fido più di te...
di cosa pensi si parli?
Il non conoscere veramente disorienta.
poi tu mi dici chi sei o pensi di essere, io allora decido..e se decido no. Ok.
ma pensa quanto sei pulita... non devi più niente all'altro... veramente non è più colpa tua.


----------



## TaraEffe (12 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> tornare da lui dopo due anni, o parlargli di te?
> immagino la seconda.
> Tutto il senso del mondo.. una prova difficile ma necessaria, fondamentale.
> per infondereti sicurezza e capire se veramente ti ama.
> ...



No Spider... non lo farò. Alcuni cammini per arrivare a certe conclusioni sono personali.  E questo lo è.


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Benvenuto nel gruppo. Ho scritto un post simile qualche giorno fa... sono una traditrice cronica, non sono mai stata con qualcuno senza tradirlo e, come te, non sono mai stata beccata. Come te tutti mi credono fedelissima e mi confondo alla perfezione con i "fedeli" a cui non racconto mai quello che faccio. Esattamente come te, avevo storie sessualmente e mentalmente appaganti coni miei compagni, eppure avevo storie parallele.. con cui ho mantenuto un buon rapporto e siamo tutt'ora amici- Nessuno di loro è stato unicamente sesso, c'è stata attrazione anche intellettuale (non di sentimenti... ma persone che mi hanno intrigata per il loro modo di essere e non solo per il corpo).  Adesso... mi domando se sia possibile diventare fedeli.
> Grazie a questo forum ho cominciato a domandarmi perchè sono infedele. Sorprendentemente ho trovato un pattern in tutti i miei tradimenti... Sto cominciando a pensare che forse tradisco perchè, scegliendo una persona, automaticamente devo rinunciare al resto del mondo... e il resto del mondo dannazione è grande! E.. parte di me forse vuole "testare" il mio compagno per vedere se potrei essere più felice al altrove. Però non posso continuare così per sempre. Tu ti avvicini ai 40, e pensi a come sarà... ed i mi avvicino ai 30 e penso lo stesso...
> 
> Pensa a tutte le tue storie, dal primo tradimento ad oggi, magari anche tu puoi trovare un pattern, e capirti meglio.



mah...


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Si, certo. Voglio cambiare, per lo meno provarci. Forse anche l'uomo di questo post dovrebbe provarci.. in effetti c'è una persona con delle aspettative che gli vuole bene.
> 
> *Traditori in fase di ripensamento.*..



mah 2 la vendetta


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> TaraEffe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si... il mio ex, persona meravigliosa e ipersensibile, lo lasciai perchè avevo paura di fargli male. Non se lo sarebbe veramente meritato e sono contenta che  non sia mai venuto a saperlo. Tuttavia non è vero che non gli voglio bene, gliene voglio eccome.
> ...


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mah...





Tebe ha detto:


> mah 2 la vendetta



:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> bel pensiero ma è troppo tardi.
> il cambiamento non è automatico e *dovrebbe completamente prescindere dal lui*.


La voglia di cambiare mi è venuta per lui. Se non lo avessi incontrato, lasciato, e non mi mancasse così tanto.. non sarei qui ora a pensare come cambiarmi. Sarei probabilmente quella di prima che non si sente in colpa. E se lui non mi avesse chiesto di rivederci dopo 2 anni... non mi sarei posta queste domande. Quindi il mio cambiamento non puo essere a prescindere da lui, il mio cambiamento ha il suo nome.[/QUOTE]


te lo ripeto.
Sono diventata fedele. Per Mattia.
E' stato facile?
No, nel senso che una volta...ma mi sono tirata indietro. Punto. E non mi pento.
Io, che ho sempre tradito. 

Quindi hai ragione. Il cambiamento può avvenire, grazie a lui. E può essere lo stesso un cambiamento sentito sul serio.
la mia fedeltà lo era.
Sentita.


----------



## Sole (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mah 2 la vendetta


Le persone che si mettono in discussione non dovrebbero suscitare perplessità.

Se un traditore si rende conto di non essere soddisfatto di se stesso e della propria vita e si pone in atteggiamento critico nei confronti del tradimento ha due possibilità:

1) Comincia a cambiare mettendo in discussione le proprie scelte (non quelle di tutti i traditori).

2) Torna al punto di partenza con un niente di fatto. Ma almeno può dire di essersi posto delle domande, che male nella vita non fa.

In entrambi i casi le rassicuranti teorie dei diversamente fedeli restano valide per chi ci crede. E tutti vivono felici e contenti.


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Le persone che si mettono in discussione non dovrebbero suscitare perplessità.*
> 
> Se un traditore si rende conto di non essere soddisfatto di se stesso e della propria vita e si pone in atteggiamento critico nei confronti del tradimento ha due possibilità:
> 
> ...



concordo con il neretto e non leggo oltre perchè poi ho letto le vere basi del suo ripensamento, ovvero che lo farebbe per amore del suo ex, e infatti il tono delle mie risposte è cambiato.


----------



## Sole (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi hai ragione. Il cambiamento può avvenire, grazie a lui. E può essere lo stesso un cambiamento sentito sul serio.
> la mia fedeltà lo era.
> Sentita.


La scelta di essere fedele a un uomo non equivale a diventare una persona fedele.

Il cambiamento, nel tuo caso, era contingente e funzionale al tuo rapporto con il tuo uomo, quell'uomo.

Se fosse stato un cambiamento profondo, se fossi cambiata TU in modo radicale, saresti fedele a Mattia anche adesso, nonostante il suo tradimento.

Così come io non sono mai stata una traditrice (e su questo avevi ragione  ) tu non sei mai stata fedele. Diciamo che io mi sono comportata da traditrice per un periodo della mia vita, e tu ti sei comportata da persona fedele per un periodo della tua. Ma sostanzialmente siamo rimaste le stesse di prima.


----------



## sicomeno (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La voglia di cambiare mi è venuta per lui. Se non lo avessi incontrato, lasciato, e non mi mancasse così tanto.. non sarei qui ora a pensare come cambiarmi. Sarei probabilmente quella di prima che non si sente in colpa. E se lui non mi avesse chiesto di rivederci dopo 2 anni... non mi sarei posta queste domande. Quindi il mio cambiamento non puo essere a prescindere da lui, il mio cambiamento ha il suo nome.



te lo ripeto.
Sono diventata fedele. Per Mattia.
E' stato facile?
No, nel senso che una volta...ma mi sono tirata indietro. Punto. E non mi pento.
Io, che ho sempre tradito. 

Quindi hai ragione. Il cambiamento può avvenire, grazie a lui. E può essere lo stesso un cambiamento sentito sul serio.
la mia fedeltà lo era.
Sentita.[/QUOTE]

scusa tebe, se posso chiederti vorrei sapere cosa é successo a te e mattia. io ho da poco subito un tradimento e sto male lo ammetto, ma leggendo queste tue righe ho visto una luce di speranza su mia moglie. Tu dici di essere diventata fedele? in che senso, definitivo? cambiata in che modo, perché un traditore credo trovi delle difficoltá a resistere (lo comprendo).


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo sito per caso, mentre cercavo soluzioni al mio quesito, che è il seguente: se uno è un traditore cronico, ha speranze di cambiare con il passare degli anni? Chissà, magari avete qualche idea in proposito.
> Qualche breve cenno sulla mia vita. Ho 40 anni, sposato tre figli, libero professionista. Sposato da 11 anni, fidanzato da 16 anni, sono infedele da sempre, sia con mia moglie che con le mie precedenti ragazze. Ho sempre convissuto bene con la mia infedeltà, teorizzandone i benefici, applicando alcune regole.
> In primo luogo, fingo di essere fedelissimo. Mia moglie e i nostri amici, credono che io sia fedele. Non mi dipingo come uno senza tentazioni, ma che le conosco e le evito, perchè non sarei bravo a mentire. Puo' sembrare una scusa banale, ma come molte cose banali, funziona.
> In secondo luogo, mi dichiaro sempre alle mie amanti come sposato e disponibile solo per divertimento, aperto a complicazioni sentimentali, ma senza mai mettere in discussione la mia vita. Spesso mi chiamo "il tuo fantasma". Fino ad adesso, non ho mai avuto problemi con i miei amori, con i quali sono rimasto in ottimi rapporti. In vent'anni di proficua attività, non mi è mai successo che una mia amante mi abbia minacciato o si sia comportata in maniera negativa nei miei confronti. Con molte di loro sono ancora in contatto, quando hanno bisogno di consigli con il loro uomo, marito, amante del momento.
> ...


Caro Massimo, la speranza non si nega a nessuno. Non ho letto gli altri commenti e dico subito che spero ti abbia risposto Rabarbaro, ma intanto vorrei chiederti: a 40 anni ti chiedi se con l'avanzare del tempo diventerai un ridicolo(anzi disgustoso) vecchietto affetto da priapismo, non riuscendo a frenare la tua continua ricerca di emozioni. Domanda lecita... bè che dirti? Magari hai fortuna e la tua prostata si mette a riposo prima. Ave atque vale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie, ma non credo sia la via giusta. Se dovessi informarla, vorrebbe dire divorziare. E' una scelta da valutare, ma no affronta il problema di fondo che ho posto. Per il resto, io ho sempre fatto capire a mia moglie, in maniera molto attenta, che puo' avere le sue libertà. Le lascio tutto lo spazio per cornificarmi,* e spero che lo faccia.
> *
> Massimo


Che magnanimo. Onesto come Lincoln (era lui Tebe quello chiamato l'Onesto? sono stanca e.... non ho voglia di controllare). lo SPERI eh? per chi???? ma nun se po' sentì 'sta roba...


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La scelta di essere fedele a un uomo non equivale a diventare una persona fedele.
> 
> Il cambiamento, nel tuo caso, era contingente e funzionale al tuo rapporto con il tuo uomo, quell'uomo.
> 
> ...



non ho mai detto il contrario.
E certo che era funzionale a quell'uomo ovvero Mattia.
Ma in quel periodo sono stata fedele e sono diventata una persona fedele. Il cambiamento è stato profondo perchè mi sono flessibilizzata ad una sua esigenza. Amore in sostanza. 
Ha sempre saputo che non era un cambiamento naturale.
Perchè avrebbe dovuto esserlo?
La natura è quella e nessuno la mette in discussione.
Ma si può cambiare e diventare altro per un periodo se è quello che si desidera e che si reputa giusto in quel momento.
Chissà forse sarei stata per sempre fedele, nonostante la mia natura.






Non capisco cosa vuoi dirmi.
C'è una fedeltà di serie A e una di serie B?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché cambiare?
> hai fatto 30, fai 31...fino a che ti regge il fisico.se dici che non t'importa se anche tua moglie lo fa e perlomeno non dimostra disagio.
> non è *pelosa* la fedeltà causa paura di non affascinare più?


eeeeeeekkkkk! sbadabam! polpette, presto...


----------



## sicomeno (12 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...tosta massimo, dare consigli a te è veramente tosta.
> Tutto è cosi lineare, perfetto... se non fosse per l'età che avanza... stai in una botte di ferro.
> Appunto il processo fisiologico, .. vedi che un peso lo tiene?
> Adesso che fai?... diminuito il testosterone, ti ricicli?
> ...


ammazza lo hai distrutto.....


----------



## TaraEffe (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io sono diventata fedele per mattia.
> Sono cambiata. Perchè non ho tradito.?


Scusa, ho letto il tuo blog (carino lo scherzo della guardia di finanza) però questo non l'avevo inteso. Tu a Mattia sei stata fedele per sette anni, poi lui ti ha tradita, ed ora siete entrambi diversamente fedeli? 
Se così fosse perchè i miei commenti ti lasciano perplessa? Significa che posso provare ad essere fedele! Sì, forse la mia natura è un altra... però acciderbola, ci posso provare. Ti stessa dici che avresti potuto restare fedele a vita, quindi cambiare è possibile!:up:


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> te lo ripeto.
> Sono diventata fedele. Per Mattia.
> E' stato facile?
> No, nel senso che una volta...ma mi sono tirata indietro. Punto. E non mi pento.
> ...


scusa tebe, se posso chiederti vorrei sapere cosa é successo a te e mattia. io ho da poco subito un tradimento e sto male lo ammetto, ma leggendo queste tue righe ho visto una luce di speranza su mia moglie. Tu dici di essere diventata fedele? in che senso, definitivo? cambiata in che modo, perché un traditore credo trovi delle difficoltá a resistere (lo comprendo).[/QUOTE]

Ho sempre detto alle persone con cui uscivo che la fedeltà fisica non mi interessava essendo per me completamente slegata dal sentimento amore, lasciando libere le persone di stare con me o no.
Mattia mi disse che lui era un fedele e che non avrebbe mai potuto stare con una donna che non lo fosse.
Ho pensato per la prima volta in vita mia che ne valesse la pena. Non capivo ma ho fatto una scelta.
Si, ai tempi pensavo fosse la scelta definitiva, alla fine mi  ero divertita abbastanza e comunque all'interno della mia coppia, a parte un pò di sesso, non mancava nulla.

Poi il fedele mi ha tradito, con tanto di scene dalla ex amante e tutto il circo.
L'ho perdonato ma gli ho detto che il patto di fedeltà era rotto.
Ora è stato lui a scegliere di stare con me e di accettare  che le cose sono cambiate.

Non è stato poi così difficile resistere alle tentazioni e sai perchè?
Perchè lui mi aveva convinta che era possibile stare con una persona sola a vita, in effetti lui mi bastava.

E mi basta ancora la maggior parte del tempo.
Se vuoi saperlo l'ho tradito a tre anni dal suo tradimento, quindi niente vendette.

non ricordo la tua storia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> una piccola precisazione. Mi rendo ben conto che la mia vita potrebbe urtare la sensibilità di alcuni di voi e me ne scuso. Comprendo che questo spinga a mettere in discussione il mio stile di vita, il mio essere padre o altri elementi.  Alcuni commenti lo dimostrano. Volevo però chiarire che io sono e resto convinto della bontà delle mie scelte. Ovviamente, liberissimi di contestare, ma per me il punto non è questo.* Ho fatto mille volte queste discussioni, e capisco benissimo il punto di vista dei "fedeli". *Ma non lo condivido. Io non credo alla fedeltà. E non credo alla sincerità. Per sono non-valori. Io credo alla serenità, al rendere bella lavita mia, e di chi mi sta accanto. Il problema che ponevo in questo forum, senza voler offendere la sensibilità di qualcuno, è se vi fosse qualcuno che aveva avuto esperienze simili ed era riuscito a cambiare. Sui motivi che mi spingono a cambiare, come spiegato, essi non sono il rigetto del passato, ma l'analisi del futuro.
> Volevo precisarlo perché non era mia intenzione lodare il mio comportamento o dimostrare che sia giusto. Io penso che lo sia, ma ovviamente rispetto chi la pensa diversamente.


uhmmm... con chi? non hai detto che non ne hai mai parlato con nessuno e, anzi, se si entra in argomento tu ti proclami fedele? perchè mi ricordi lo stregatto?


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Scusa, ho letto il tuo blog (carino lo scherzo della guardia di finanza) però questo non l'avevo inteso. Tu a Mattia sei stata fedele per sette anni, poi lui ti ha tradita, ed ora siete entrambi diversamente fedeli?
> Se così fosse perchè i miei commenti ti lasciano perplessa? Significa che posso provare ad essere fedele! Sì, forse la mia natura è un altra... però acciderbola, ci posso provare. Ti stessa dici che avresti potuto restare fedele a vita, quindi cambiare è possibile!:up:


Infatti.
E' stato deterrminante quando hai parlato del tuo ex.
Esatto, lui mi ha tradita.
ma lui dice che non mi tradirà mai più e la diversamente fedele sono solo io.

Si Tara, ci puoi provare, e anche riuscire nonostante la tua natura sia non fedele.
Io ci sono riuscita e non è stato drammatico.(bugiardaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa)


----------



## sicomeno (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusa tebe, se posso chiederti vorrei sapere cosa é successo a te e mattia. io ho da poco subito un tradimento e sto male lo ammetto, ma leggendo queste tue righe ho visto una luce di speranza su mia moglie. Tu dici di essere diventata fedele? in che senso, definitivo? cambiata in che modo, perché un traditore credo trovi delle difficoltá a resistere (lo comprendo).


Ho sempre detto alle persone con cui uscivo che la fedeltà fisica non mi interessava essendo per me completamente slegata dal sentimento amore, lasciando libere le persone di stare con me o no.
Mattia mi disse che lui era un fedele e che non avrebbe mai potuto stare con una donna che non lo fosse.
Ho pensato per la prima volta in vita mia che ne valesse la pena. Non capivo ma ho fatto una scelta.
Si, ai tempi pensavo fosse la scelta definitiva, alla fine mi  ero divertita abbastanza e comunque all'interno della mia coppia, a parte un pò di sesso, non mancava nulla.

Poi il fedele mi ha tradito, con tanto di scene dalla ex amante e tutto il circo.
L'ho perdonato ma gli ho detto che il patto di fedeltà era rotto.
Ora è stato lui a scegliere di stare con me e di accettare  che le cose sono cambiate.

Non è stato poi così difficile resistere alle tentazioni e sai perchè?
Perchè lui mi aveva convinta che era possibile stare con una persona sola a vita, in effetti lui mi bastava.

E mi basta ancora la maggior parte del tempo.
Se vuoi saperlo l'ho tradito a tre anni dal suo tradimento, quindi niente vendette.

non ricordo la tua storia...[/QUOTE]


quindi tu mattia non lo avevi mai tradito prima....se é come ho capito tanto di cappello tebe. Io a mia moglie gli avevo chiaramento detto che non avrei mai sopportato un tradimento....peró l'ha fatto. 

tu sei una donna, lei non lo é.


----------



## Sole (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ho mai detto il contrario.
> E certo che era funzionale a quell'uomo ovvero Mattia.
> Ma in quel periodo sono stata fedele e sono diventata una persona fedele. Il cambiamento è stato profondo perchè mi sono flessibilizzata ad una sua esigenza. Amore in sostanza.
> Ha sempre saputo che non era un cambiamento naturale.
> ...


Voglio dirti esattamente quello che ho detto, senza dare giudizi di valore. Non posto mica messaggi subliminali. Se avessi voluto dire che esiste una fedeltà di serie A e B penso proprio che l'avrei scritto.

Io credo nel cambiamento profondo. Mio marito è stato infedele, ma è cambiato moltissimo, oggi è un'altra persona sotto quell'aspetto. E penso che qualunque donna troverà, saprà esserle fedele. Il percorso di introspezione che ha fatto lo ha portato a rivoluzionare una parte di sè. A scoprire pezzi mancanti della propria identità di uomo.

Dico che si può scegliere di essere fedeli a un uomo anche se tendenzialmente si salterebbe addosso a ogni maschio che si incontra. Ma non si può cambiare profondamente PER un uomo. Perchè il cambiamento che ne deriva sarebbe temporaneo e vincolato a quella persona.

Il cambiamento deve partire da un'esigenza interiore, da una piccola stonatura che si avverte nella propria vita, da un'incongruenza che non ci fa stare sereni... quella dev'essere la spinta se si vuole un cambiamento autentico e duraturo. Nient'altro, a mio avviso.

Tutto qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Settembre 2012)

massi ha detto:


> non credo alla sincerità come valore assoluto. In alcuni casi occorre essere sinceri, in altri no. Per esempio nel rapporto con mia moglie. Ma anche quando mio padre ha avuto il cancro, non ho ritenuto giusto dirlo ai bimbi. Oppure altri fatti. La sincerità per me non è un valore, ma un mezzo, se giusto


ok, fedeltà no, sincerità nemmeno... con tua moglie hai questo bel rapportino alla pari che ci hai descritto... Dio la mamma e la patria come sono messi?


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno;
quindi tu mattia non lo avevi mai tradito prima....se é come ho capito tanto di cappello tebe. Io a mia moglie gli avevo chiaramento detto che non avrei mai sopportato un tradimento....peró l'ha fatto. 

tu sei una donna ha detto:
			
		

> No, non l'avevo mai tradito prima.
> Anche tua moglie la reputi una donna, se no non l'avresti sposata e adesso non saresti qui, ma le avresti già fatto le valigie come i duri e puri qui ti avranno sicuramente suggerito.
> 
> Ti dico solo questo ed è la verità
> ...


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Voglio dirti esattamente quello che ho detto, senza dare giudizi di valore. Non posto mica messaggi subliminali. Se avessi voluto dire che esiste una fedeltà di serie A e B penso proprio che l'avrei scritto.
> 
> Io credo nel cambiamento profondo. Mio marito è stato infedele, ma è cambiato moltissimo, oggi è un'altra persona sotto quell'aspetto. E penso che qualunque donna troverà, saprà esserle fedele. Il percorso di introspezione che ha fatto lo ha portato a rivoluzionare una parte di sè. A scoprire pezzi mancanti della propria identità di uomo.
> 
> ...



ma chi lo dice dai.
Qualsiasi cosa ci faccia cambiare in meglio va bene.
E ok era un esigenza interiore che avvertivo perchè amavo mattia.


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Voglio dirti esattamente quello che ho detto, senza dare giudizi di valore. Non posto mica messaggi subliminali. Se avessi voluto dire che esiste una fedeltà di serie A e B penso proprio che l'avrei scritto.
> 
> Io credo nel cambiamento profondo. Mio marito è stato infedele, ma è cambiato moltissimo, oggi è un'altra persona sotto quell'aspetto. E penso che qualunque donna troverà, saprà esserle fedele. Il percorso di introspezione che ha fatto lo ha portato a rivoluzionare una parte di sè. A scoprire pezzi mancanti della propria identità di uomo.
> 
> ...



E allora? E' funzionale a quello, mica per gli altri.
Continuo a non capire visto che la natura non è stata tirata fuori se non da te


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E allora? E' funzionale a quello, mica per gli altri.
> Continuo a non capire visto che la natura non è stata tirata fuori se non da te


Non capisci perchè stiamo parlando di livelli differenti.

Io parlo di un cambiamento profondo, più rivoluzionario, se vogliamo. Che non si riduce al diventare fedeli. Ma a capire il perchè di certi nostri comportamenti, risalendo all'origine e cambiando quindi alla radice, al di là della fedeltà.

Quando mio marito è andato dalla sua psicologa, lei gli ha detto chiaramente che non avrebbe mai ottenuto alcun risultato se il suo scopo era quello di cambiare per me e per salvare il nostro matrimonio.

Certo che lo stimolo può venire dalla persona che amiamo. Ma le ragioni profonde devono essere altre. Cambiare significa mettersi in discussione e non è una cosa facile. Per farlo davvero bisogna avere delle forti motivazioni...bisogna crederci davvero. E chi si mette in discussione lo fa perchè evidentemente non sta del tutto bene con se stesso.
Una volta recuperata una parte di sè, è difficile tornare indietro. Per questo dico che sono convinta che mio marito non tradirà mai più nella sua vita, a prescindere dalla donna che avrà. Perchè il percorso che ha fatto in questa direzione è stato profondo e incisivo.

Se TaraEffe vuole cambiare, non può limitarsi a dire 'voglio essere fedele a quest'uomo'. Ma deve partire da un livello più profondo, da domande più intime su se stessa e sulle ragioni che la spingono a fare qualcosa che, evidentemente, non le piace fino in fondo e non la fa stare bene. Il diventare fedele sarà solo una conseguenza di questo percorso. Una delle tante.


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non capisci perchè stiamo parlando di livelli differenti.
> 
> Io parlo di un cambiamento profondo, più rivoluzionario, se vogliamo. Che non si riduce al diventare fedeli. Ma a capire il perchè di certi nostri comportamenti, risalendo all'origine e cambiando quindi alla radice, al di là della fedeltà.
> 
> ...



e vabbè.
Io e  Tara ci accontentiamo di un cambiamento meno profondo perchè siamo superficiali e siamo su livelli differenti dal tuo

E allora?
Il fine è buono e se non è stato di lacrime e sangue mi sembra solo un bene a prescindere dalle ore spese _introspettatamente._

Continui a parlare di tuo marito e del suo percorso.
Che con tara mi sembra non centri nulla, nemmeno da portare ad esempio.


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Senza polemica Sole, davvero.
ma sto sbandieramento ad ogni cosa della tua introspezione a me personalmente l'ha fatto un pò a fette, ho sempre l'impressione che tu debba avere un tutor per i tuoi percorsi mentali.
Che va pure bene, ma non tutti ne hanno bisogno.
prima o poi devi fartene una ragione eh?


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e vabbè.
> Io e  Tara ci accontentiamo di un cambiamento meno profondo perchè *siamo superficiali e siamo su livelli differenti dal tuo
> *
> E allora?
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> Senza polemica Sole, davvero.
> ma sto sbandieramento ad ogni cosa della tua introspezione a me personalmente l'ha fatto un pò a fette, ho sempre l'impressione che tu debba avere un tutor per i tuoi percorsi mentali.
> Che va pure bene, ma non tutti ne hanno bisogno.
> prima o poi devi fartene una ragione eh?


Il grassetto lo trovo un po' polemico e in modo gratuito, direi.

Comunque.

Parlo di mio marito perchè, nella marea di errori che ha fatto, gli riconosco il merito di aver provato a cambiare, cosa non facile. E di esserci in parte riuscito. Era un esempio calzante per me, magari poi mi sbaglio eh.
Io parlo di mio marito, tu di Mattia, penso sia normale, sono le nostre esperienze.

Sul resto per carità, io esprimo le mie idee nella speranza (forse un po' presuntuosa, lo so) di essere utile a qualcuno. Non polemizzo e non sminuisco e mi spiace se ci hai letto questo. Ultimamente devo sbagliare alla grande i toni, perchè non sei la prima a dirmi certe cose. Ci rifletterò su.

Tara farà quello che reputerà giusto per lei e va benissimo così, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## TaraEffe (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma deve partire da un livello più profondo, da domande più intime su se stessa e sulle ragioni che la spingono a fare qualcosa che, evidentemente, non le piace fino in fondo e non la fa stare bene. Il diventare fedele sarà solo una conseguenza di questo percorso. Una delle tante.


Io non sono d'accordo. Non penso affatto che la nostra natura sia monogama. E' qualche secolo che l'amor cortese si è fatto coincidere con l'amor passionale, prima erano ben staccati (c'erano le mogli e le donzelle di corte). E' normale essere innamorati di una persona ed essere attratti fisicamente da altri soggetti: è natura. Poi, la morale, religione ecc. ci hanno inculcato il concetto di fedeltà che, per i più, è una colonna portante. E così abbiamo bisogno di sentirci unici, speciali, ecc. ecc. 
Per me tradire non è sbagliato, è umano. Se non lui non fosse entrato nella mia vita forse non mi sarei mai posta queste domande. Però, il fatto che lui ci sia, che gli voglia bene e che non starebbe con me se tradissi, mi porta a non volere più tradire. Quindi vado contro la mia natura per adeguarmi alla sua. Non lo farei per chiunque! 
Allo stesso modo tuo marito non tradisce perchè vuole salvare il tuo matrimonio. Ma con un altra persona accanto magari nemmen si sarebbe posto il problema, e la vostra psicologa secondo me è partita da un concetto bigotto in cui il tradimento è sbagliato, punto. Per questo gli ha detto che il cambiamento deve essere slegato da te.. ma io non sono d'accordo. Il cambiamento sei TU. Come per me è Simone e per Tebe Mattia.


----------



## massimo infedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhmmm... con chi? non hai detto che non ne hai mai parlato con nessuno e, anzi, se si entra in argomento tu ti proclami fedele? perchè mi ricordi lo stregatto?


ne parlo con le persone con le quali ho storie, con la gente della mia seconda vita


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, fedeltà no, sincerità nemmeno... con tua moglie hai questo bel rapportino alla pari che ci hai descritto... Dio la mamma e la patria come sono messi?


dio non esiste, la mamma è la donna che mi ha messo al mondo per sua scelta e la patria è una fesseria, voilà


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo. Non penso affatto che la nostra natura sia monogama. E' qualche secolo che l'amor cortese si è fatto coincidere con l'amor passionale, prima erano ben staccati (c'erano le mogli e le donzelle di corte). E' normale essere innamorati di una persona ed essere attratti fisicamente da altri soggetti: è natura. Poi, la morale, religione ecc. ci hanno inculcato il concetto di fedeltà che, per i più, è una colonna portante. E così abbiamo bisogno di sentirci unici, speciali, ecc. ecc.
> Per me tradire non è sbagliato, è umano. Se non lui non fosse entrato nella mia vita forse non mi sarei mai posta queste domande. Però, il fatto che lui ci sia, che gli voglia bene e che non starebbe con me se tradissi, mi porta a non volere più tradire. Quindi vado contro la mia natura per adeguarmi alla sua. Non lo farei per chiunque!
> Allo stesso modo tuo marito non tradisce perchè vuole salvare il tuo matrimonio. Ma con un altra persona accanto magari nemmen si sarebbe posto il problema, e la vostra psicologa secondo me è partita da un concetto bigotto in cui il tradimento è sbagliato, punto. Per questo gli ha detto che il cambiamento deve essere slegato da te.. ma io non sono d'accordo. Il cambiamento sei TU. Come per me è Simone e per Tebe Mattia.


pienamente d'accordo. E grazie per il consiglio di guardare ai miei tradimenti, ci proverò


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dio non esiste, la mamma è la donna che mi ha messo al mondo per sua scelta e la patria è una fesseria, voilà


Come osi?
Dio Patria e Famiglia no?

Ma sentite sto qua...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come osi?
> Dio Patria e Famiglia no?
> 
> Ma sentite sto qua...



ciao Contin Stambecchin...concordo..sto Massimo va'esorcizzato al volo.mi sembra un po'invornito...poi la storia che ''magari fossi cornuto'',mi suona male..hai visto mai che forse..a pensare male....ci si prenda???


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo. Non penso affatto che la nostra natura sia monogama. E' qualche secolo che l'amor cortese si è fatto coincidere con l'amor passionale, prima erano ben staccati (c'erano le mogli e le donzelle di corte). E' normale essere innamorati di una persona ed essere attratti fisicamente da altri soggetti: è natura. Poi, la morale, religione ecc. ci hanno inculcato il concetto di fedeltà che, per i più, è una colonna portante. E così abbiamo bisogno di sentirci unici, speciali, ecc. ecc.
> Per me tradire non è sbagliato, è umano. Se non lui non fosse entrato nella mia vita forse non mi sarei mai posta queste domande. Però, il fatto che lui ci sia, che gli voglia bene e che non starebbe con me se tradissi, mi porta a non volere più tradire. Quindi vado contro la mia natura per adeguarmi alla sua. Non lo farei per chiunque!
> Allo stesso modo tuo marito non tradisce perchè vuole salvare il tuo matrimonio. Ma con un altra persona accanto magari nemmen si sarebbe posto il problema, e la vostra psicologa secondo me è partita da un concetto bigotto in cui il tradimento è sbagliato, punto. Per questo gli ha detto che il cambiamento deve essere slegato da te.. ma io non sono d'accordo. Il cambiamento sei TU. Come per me è Simone e per Tebe Mattia.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Contin Stambecchin...concordo..sto Massimo va'esorcizzato al volo.mi sembra un po'invornito...poi la storia che ''magari fossi cornuto'',mi suona male..hai visto mai che forse..a pensare male....ci si prenda???


Pensare male è peccato
Ma ci si prende sempre no?

Bene o male siamo tutti un po' cornuti no?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensare male è peccato
> Ma ci si prende sempre no?
> 
> Bene o male siamo tutti un po' cornuti no?



tu e la Tebina siete stambecchi d.o.c.
e il massimo ancor di piu',perche'la storia e'vera come oggi e'il 13 marzo...


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il grassetto lo trovo un po' polemico e in modo gratuito, direi.
> 
> Comunque.
> 
> ...


Hai parlato tu di livelli.


Tu parli di tuo marito in merito ad una scelta di Tara per cambiare, e sostieni che cambiare per un uomo sia sbagliato a prescindere.
Tiri in mezzo natura delle persone e roba varia, quando dovresti sapere molto bene che ognuno di noi si comporta in base alle proprie esperienze che non sono tutte uguali e al proprio sentire

Se io o  Tara decidiamo di cambiare per un uomo, per amore quindi ( e non si tratta di cambiare e diventare delle serial killer) non vedo quale sia il problema anche perchè siamo adulte e in grado di prendere decisioni autonome
E' proprio l'amore che smuove le montagne e fa cambiare le persone.

Non tutti i cambiamenti, avvengono dopo lacrime e sangue.
Non tutti i cambiamenti devono per forza avvenire facendo la distruzione nucleare di noi stessi.

Personalmente Sole in queste battute tra me e te ti ho letto saccente e chiusa  all'idea di un cambiamento di tara per quello che è il suo amore perchè diverso dall'idea di cambiamento interiore che hai sperimentato tu con tuo marito.

Infatti hai argomentato chilometricamente mettendo in mezzo cose che non erano minimamente in discussione senza davvero capire cosa ti scrivevo.

Livelli differenti appunto.(cit)


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

eh si, magari dovete esorcizzarmi. Purtroppo non faccio parte di quella schiera di persone che sanno, o si arroganoi il diritto di sapere, dove sia il bene ed il male. Costoro, senza nulla sapere della mia vita, sono in grado di dirmi che il mio rapporto ed il mio amore per mia moglie è indegno perchè io sono infedele, che io sia un padre orrendo perché sono infedele, che qualunque mia idea di cambiamento sia indegna perché sono infedele. Sperano che io abbia le corna, pensando di farmi un danno. Sono un bastardo, e come tale la mia vita deve essere uno schifo, mi dicono.

Ebbene, proprio perché non faccio parte di questo gruppo di persone, che hanno e propinano tante belle certezze, io rispetto anche l'opinione di costoro, pur ritenendola profondamente errata. C'è chi crede alla fedeltà, a Dio, alla sincerità e ad i tanti bei altri valori assoluti che accompagnano la nostra vita, ed in base ai quali si ammazza tanta gente. In base alla vostra bella fedeltà nel mùondo islamico si ammazza ancora. Ed in base ai tali bei volori assoluti di cui vi beate, tutti giudicano il resto del mondo. E' un percorso lineare. A mio modo di vedere, facile. Ed errato.

Io rimango dell'idea che la cose bella della vita sia dare amore e non dare luogo a tristezze e sofferenze. E' questo il mio obiettivo. Se devo mentire per questo, lo faccio senza problemi. 

Ovviamente, continueremo ad essere di opinioni diverse, come è giusto che sia. E alcuni di voi continueranno a scrivere cose poco gentili, in nome delle loro verità assolute. Che sia, per fortuna il tempo dell'inquisizione, da noi, è finito


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> eh si, magari dovete esorcizzarmi. Purtroppo non faccio parte di quella schiera di persone che sanno, o si arroganoi il diritto di sapere, dove sia il bene ed il male. Costoro, senza nulla sapere della mia vita, sono in grado di dirmi che il mio rapporto ed il mio amore per mia moglie è indegno perchè io sono infedele, che io sia un padre orrendo perché sono infedele, che qualunque mia idea di cambiamento sia indegna perché sono infedele. Sperano che io abbia le corna, pensando di farmi un danno. Sono un bastardo, e come tale la mia vita deve essere uno schifo, mi dicono.
> 
> Ebbene, proprio perché non faccio parte di questo gruppo di persone, che hanno e propinano tante belle certezze, io rispetto anche l'opinione di costoro, pur ritenendola profondamente errata. C'è chi crede alla fedeltà, a Dio, alla sincerità e ad i tanti bei altri valori assoluti che accompagnano la nostra vita, ed in base ai quali si ammazza tanta gente. In base alla vostra bella fedeltà nel mùondo islamico si ammazza ancora. Ed in base ai tali bei volori assoluti di cui vi beate, tutti giudicano il resto del mondo. E' un percorso lineare. A mio modo di vedere, facile. Ed errato.
> 
> ...


Beh si è compresi forse nella misura in cui sappiamo comprendere le ragioni altrui no?
Mi pare che un discorso ecumenico non si combatta più a suon di randello e olio di ricino no?
Per non dare luogo a tristezze e sofferenze non dovevi infognarti in una doppia vita no?
Ma far capire chiaramente a tua moglie come sei fatto e come ti piace vivere...prima di sposarla no?
Per me i benfici di questo atteggiamento sono stati enormi...
E mi sono evitato na montagna di guai...


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> eh si, magari dovete esorcizzarmi. Purtroppo non faccio parte di quella schiera di persone che sanno, o si arroganoi il diritto di sapere, dove sia il bene ed il male. Costoro, senza nulla sapere della mia vita, sono in grado di dirmi che il mio rapporto ed il mio amore per mia moglie è indegno perchè io sono infedele, che io sia un padre orrendo perché sono infedele, che qualunque mia idea di cambiamento sia indegna perché sono infedele. Sperano che io abbia le corna, pensando di farmi un danno. Sono un bastardo, e come tale la mia vita deve essere uno schifo, mi dicono.
> 
> Ebbene, proprio perché non faccio parte di questo gruppo di persone, che hanno e propinano tante belle certezze, io rispetto anche l'opinione di costoro, pur ritenendola profondamente errata. C'è chi crede alla fedeltà, a Dio, alla sincerità e ad i tanti bei altri valori assoluti che accompagnano la nostra vita, ed in base ai quali si ammazza tanta gente. In base alla vostra bella fedeltà nel mùondo islamico si ammazza ancora. Ed in base ai tali bei volori assoluti di cui vi beate, tutti giudicano il resto del mondo. E' un percorso lineare. A mio modo di vedere, facile. Ed errato.
> 
> ...


Ecco.


----------



## tesla (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Che sia, per fortuna il tempo dell'inquisizione, da noi, è finito



non è che centra l'inquisizione sai, è che il giorno in cui tua moglie scoprirà le tue treschette, potrebbe essere il dolore più grande che qualcuno le abbia mai inflitto, potrebbe essere la fine del tuo matrimonio e la fine delle illusioni e della felicità per i tuoi figli.
lo sdegno con cui ti si parla non è INQUISIZIONE, è  lo sdegno che si prova davanti auno che con tanta leggerezza e qualunquismo butta tutto ciò che ha quadagno sul tavolo e se lo gioca


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Il grassetto lo trovo un po' polemico e in modo gratuito, direi.
> 
> Comunque.
> 
> ...


se ti puo' essere di conforto, damme retta che non sono i tuoi toni che ultimamente sono cambiati e danno fastidio, ma il percorso ed il risultato introspettivo merdante per certi utonti...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non è che centra l'inquisizione sai, è che il giorno in cui tua moglie scoprirà le tue treschette, potrebbe essere il dolore più grande che qualcuno le abbia mai inflitto, potrebbe essere la fine del tuo matrimonio e la fine delle illusioni e della felicità per i tuoi figli.
> lo sdegno con cui ti si parla non è INQUISIZIONE, è lo sdegno che si prova davanti auno che con tanta leggerezza e qualunquismo butta tutto ciò che ha quadagno sul tavolo e se lo gioca


quoto e approvo! :up:


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> ne parlo con le persone con le quali ho storie, con la gente della mia seconda vita


cioe' tu ritieni attendibili le stronzate che sparano quelle che stanno e sguazzano nella tua stessa situazione?

ma pecche' nun sei venuto prima qua?

ahahahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> [...] la morale, religione ecc. ci hanno inculcato il concetto di fedeltà [...]


E' sempre carino notare che chiunque non tradisca venga gettato nel mucchio dei bigotti.
Io non faccio fatica ad ammettere che tradire sia umano e che per molti la fedeltà non conti molto, non vedo perchè chi è fedele non possa essere così dopo aver seguito un proprio percorso personale, lontano dai fanatismi assassini e dai valori imposti...troppo sconvolgente? Spesso vedo più integralismo dall'altra parte.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> E' sempre carino notare che chiunque non tradisca venga gettato nel mucchio dei bigotti.
> Io non faccio fatica ad ammettere che tradire sia umano e che per molti la fedeltà non conti molto, non vedo perchè chi è fedele non possa essere così dopo aver seguito un proprio percorso personale, lontano dai fanatismi assassini e dai valori imposti...troppo sconvolgente? Spesso vedo più integralismo dall'altra parte.


Beh il peggior integralista è il traditore che poi esige fedeltà dal partner no?
Non si può sentire io tradisco, io ho tradito, ma non perdonerei mai un tradimento...

Non si può leggere...


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> E' sempre carino notare che chiunque non tradisca venga gettato nel mucchio dei bigotti.
> Io non faccio fatica ad ammettere che tradire sia umano e che per molti la fedeltà non conti molto, non vedo perchè chi è fedele non possa essere così dopo aver seguito un proprio percorso personale, lontano dai fanatismi assassini e dai valori imposti...troppo sconvolgente? Spesso vedo più integralismo dall'altra parte.


Giusto!

Ma più che altro che due palle con questa storia che la religione ci ha inculcato.....bla bla bla...

Guarda io non sono credente...o meglio...credo ma a modo mio! non vado in chiesa, non frequento ambienti ecclesiastici... ma sono una fedele! quindi? sono strana io?


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh il peggior integralista è il traditore che poi esige fedeltà dal partner no?
> Non si può sentire io tradisco, io ho tradito, ma non perdonerei mai un tradimento...
> 
> Non si può leggere...


No, non si può leggere. Ma che bella firma che hai conte.


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai parlato tu di livelli.
> 
> 
> Tu parli di tuo marito in merito ad una scelta di Tara per cambiare, e sostieni che cambiare per un uomo sia sbagliato a prescindere.
> ...


Accetto ogni critica, ma non che si stravolgano le mie idee.

Non ho detto che cambiare per un uomo è sbagliato, ma che PER ME non garantisce un cambiamento profondo e sostanziale.

E sostengo che per me la fedeltá è un fatto naturale, un'espressione del proprio star bene con l'altro ma soprattutto con se stessi. La fedeltá non è sinonimo di eslusivitá sessuale (e qui rispondo a Tara), ma io la identifico con la coerenza rispetto a se stessi e agli altri.

Queste sono le MIE idee, valide tanto quanto le vostre.

Puó essere che abbia un tono saccente, a me non sembra, ma puó essere. Ma io non parlo dando giudizi su cosa sia sbagliato per altri, ma su cosa ritengo non giusto PER ME.
Poi se qualcuno si sente attaccato non so che farci. Ma non posso fare a meno di esprimere il mio pensiero.


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Giusto!
> 
> Ma più che altro che due palle con questa storia che la religione ci ha inculcato.....bla bla bla...
> 
> Guarda io non sono credente...o meglio...credo ma a modo mio! non vado in chiesa, non frequento ambienti ecclesiastici... ma sono una fedele! quindi? sono strana io?


Credo a modo mio come te, i miei si sono traditi a vicenda sputtanandosi di fronte a me, sono stata cresciuta da una coppia (più o meno) aperta di atei e fino ai 26 anni non ho avuto rapporti duraturi o basati sull'ammmmore da film. E sono fedele.
Non sei strana.


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Io rimango dell'idea che la cose bella della vita sia dare amore e non dare luogo a tristezze e sofferenze. E' questo il mio obiettivo. Se devo mentire per questo, lo faccio senza problemi.
> 
> Ovviamente, continueremo ad essere di opinioni diverse, come è giusto che sia. E alcuni di voi continueranno a scrivere cose poco gentili, in nome delle loro verità assolute. Che sia, per fortuna il tempo dell'inquisizione, da noi, è finito


te diro' che la tua logica e' proprio scadente e miserabile, perche' tu menti a tua moglie proprio per evitarle fa tristezze e sofferenze se sapesse e non fosse sciroccata come la moglie di qualcuno qua che nnon nomino oseno' sbuca fuori dal tombino...

ahahahahahah

se per es. programmassi cosi' alla cazzo un computer te pija a pernacchie...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> *eh si, magari dovete esorcizzarmi. Purtroppo non faccio parte di quella schiera di persone che sanno, o si arroganoi il diritto di sapere, dove sia il bene ed il male. Costoro, senza nulla sapere della mia vita, sono in grado di dirmi che il mio rapporto ed il mio amore per mia moglie è indegno perchè io sono infedele, che io sia un padre orrendo perché sono infedele, che qualunque mia idea di cambiamento sia indegna perché sono infedele. Sperano che io abbia le corna, pensando di farmi un danno.* Sono un bastardo, e come tale la mia vita deve essere uno schifo, mi dicono.
> 
> Ebbene, proprio perché non faccio parte di questo gruppo di persone, che hanno e propinano tante belle certezze, io rispetto anche l'opinione di costoro, pur ritenendola profondamente errata. C'è chi crede alla fedeltà, a Dio, alla sincerità e ad i tanti bei altri valori assoluti che accompagnano la nostra vita, ed in base ai quali si ammazza tanta gente. In base alla vostra bella fedeltà nel mùondo islamico si ammazza ancora. Ed in base ai tali bei volori assoluti di cui vi beate, tutti giudicano il resto del mondo. E' un percorso lineare. A mio modo di vedere, facile. Ed errato.
> 
> ...


Tu hai scritto che speri che tua moglie ti tradisca. Dici per il suo bene... ma è al tuo che pensi. Così lei sarebbe al tuo stesso livello, non ti potrebbe accusare di essere quello che sei, ovvero un ipocrita che indossa una maschera con gli affetti veri e si mostra qual'è solo con le persone alle quali non deve dar conto di nulla. E tu per primo sai che, scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora, tua moglie vedrebbe un altro uomo, si renderebbe conto di aver vissuto con un uomo che non conosceva... peggio, che non ha voluto che lei lo conoscesse per quello che era realmente, che lo amasse per come era in realtà. Questa è la situazione che hai descritto... io ti ho provocato per vedere se la confermavi o meno. Con questo devi fare i conti... del mio giudizio, serenamente, puoi anche non curartene.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh il peggior integralista è il traditore che poi esige fedeltà dal partner no?
> Non si può sentire io tradisco, io ho tradito, ma non perdonerei mai un tradimento...
> 
> Non si può leggere...


d'accordo Conte ma............

noi tradiamo al 99% solo per sesso,non siamo coinvolti nel cazzo di ...ammmmmoooooorrrre....e'una scopata e via...
loro ..le signore...ben difficilmente,...lo fanno senza coinvolgimento.
ragione per cui il tradimento femminile assume piu'importanza..e lasciare segni.


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non è che centra l'inquisizione sai, è che il giorno in cui tua moglie scoprirà le tue treschette, potrebbe essere il dolore più grande che qualcuno le abbia mai inflitto, potrebbe essere la fine del tuo matrimonio e la fine delle illusioni e della felicità per i tuoi figli.
> lo sdegno con cui ti si parla non è INQUISIZIONE, è  lo sdegno che si prova davanti auno che con tanta leggerezza e qualunquismo butta tutto ciò che ha quadagno sul tavolo e se lo gioca


ma uno puo' essere anche cosi' pirla perche' in fondo non ha un cazzo da perdere...

perche' e' tutto della mugliera...compreso l'amore...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se ti puo' essere di conforto, damme retta che non sono i tuoi toni che ultimamente sono cambiati e danno fastidio, ma il percorso ed il risultato introspettivo merdante per certi utonti...
> 
> ahahahahah



Beh...considerato che sole è persona aperta, flessibile e pronta all' ascolto....tu che la quoti e la "capisci"




paura fifa


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beh...considerato che sole è persona aperta, flessibile e pronta all' ascolto....tu che la quoti e la "capisci"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mo' per esempio onestamente non capisco di cosa puoi aver paura...

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Allora?


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora?


prendete pure altri impegni...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Accetto ogni critica, ma non che si stravolgano le mie idee.
> 
> Non ho detto che cambiare per un uomo è sbagliato, ma che PER ME non garantisce un cambiamento profondo e sostanziale.
> 
> ...


Cioè, vabbè. Lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Credo a modo mio come te, i miei si sono traditi a vicenda sputtanandosi di fronte a me, sono stata cresciuta da una coppia (più o meno) aperta di atei e fino ai 26 anni non ho avuto rapporti duraturi o basati sull'ammmmore da film. E sono fedele.
> Non sei strana.


:up:

bene almeno siamo in due!
però attenta che ora qualcuno ci dirà che siamo qui a bacchettare con le nostre verità assolute...


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> bene almeno siamo in due!
> però attenta che ora qualcuno ci dirà che siamo qui a bacchettare con le nostre verità assolute...


Sarebbe un dolore troppo grande da sopportare! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> bene almeno siamo in due!
> però attenta che ora qualcuno ci dirà che siamo qui a bacchettare con le nostre verità assolute...


ma magari è quello che cerca. Sai ... i gusti sono gusti:diavoletto:


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, vabbè. Lasciamo perdere.


Ma anche no.

Per me una persona che vive in una coppia aperta, per quanto personalmente non condivida l'idea, non è infedele. Non racconta palle e vive liberamente e coerentemente la propria esigenza di farsi più persone contemporaneamente.


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh si è compresi forse nella misura in cui sappiamo comprendere le ragioni altrui no?
> Mi pare che un discorso ecumenico non si combatta più a suon di randello e olio di ricino no?
> Per non dare luogo a tristezze e sofferenze non dovevi infognarti in una doppia vita no?
> Ma far capire chiaramente a tua moglie come sei fatto e come ti piace vivere...prima di sposarla no?
> ...



randello ed olio di ricino?
non ho dato luogo a tristezze, checché ne dica tu
no, non credo io dovessi dirlmo prima. andava bene per te, non per me


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non è che centra l'inquisizione sai, è che il giorno in cui tua moglie scoprirà le tue treschette, potrebbe essere il dolore più grande che qualcuno le abbia mai inflitto, potrebbe essere la fine del tuo matrimonio e la fine delle illusioni e della felicità per i tuoi figli.
> lo sdegno con cui ti si parla non è INQUISIZIONE, è lo sdegno che si prova davanti auno che con tanta leggerezza e qualunquismo butta tutto ciò che ha quadagno sul tavolo e se lo gioca


e se non succede?


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e se non succede?


Fortuna e bravura, tanto di cappello nel caso.


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu hai scritto che speri che tua moglie ti tradisca. Dici per il suo bene... ma è al tuo che pensi. Così lei sarebbe al tuo stesso livello, non ti potrebbe accusare di essere quello che sei, ovvero un ipocrita che indossa una maschera con gli affetti veri e si mostra qual'è solo con le persone alle quali non deve dar conto di nulla. E tu per primo sai che, scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora, tua moglie vedrebbe un altro uomo, si renderebbe conto di aver vissuto con un uomo che non conosceva... peggio, che non ha voluto che lei lo conoscesse per quello che era realmente, che lo amasse per come era in realtà. Questa è la situazione che hai descritto... io ti ho provocato per vedere se la confermavi o meno. Con questo devi fare i conti... del mio giudizio, serenamente, puoi anche non curartene.


infatti non me ne curo, né l'avevo chiesto


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma anche no.
> 
> Per me una persona che vive in una coppia aperta, per quanto personalmente non condivida l'idea, non è infedele. Non racconta palle e vive liberamente e coerentemente la propria esigenza di farsi più persone contemporaneamente.


No no. Non mi ci tiri dentro, no. Il punto è che a te non è che va di confrontarti, cerchi approvazione. E se non ce l'hai, al limite ti accontenti di una sorta di pari e patta dove, comunque, non ne esci sminuita più di tanto. Io non posso darti quello, ovviamente e per tutta una serie di ragioni. Quindi nisba. Al limite possiamo parlare di, boh?, cucina. Ti piace cucinare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> infatti non me ne curo, né l'avevo chiesto


OH, se te ne sei curato. Hai scomodato financo l'inquisizione. Scelta sbagliata... un'altra.


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> OH, se te ne sei curato. Hai scomodato financo l'inquisizione. Scelta sbagliata... un'altra.


fortunatamente non c'è più e posso fare come mi pare, senza rischiare la testa. beata te che sai tutto


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sarebbe un dolore troppo grande da sopportare! :rotfl:


c'abbiamo le spalle larghe tranquilla!


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e se non succede?


dicesi botta di culo


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mo' per esempio onestamente non capisco di cosa puoi aver paura...
> 
> ahahahahahah


lo sai che ho paura fifa di quasi tutto ormai.




sono diventata super sensibile. L'età che avanza mi rende. Sensibile appunto.


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dicesi botta di culo


o buona organizzazione


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Accetto ogni critica, ma non che si stravolgano le mie idee.
> 
> *Non ho detto che cambiare per un uomo è sbagliato, *ma che PER ME non garantisce un cambiamento profondo e sostanziale.
> 
> ...




hai argomentato tutti i post in risposta al mio argomentando proprio quello.

Io non mi sento attaccata, se ti ci senti tu, cosa più probabile leggendo il quote, sappi che non era e non è assolutamente mia intenzione, mi leggi e sai che non è mia abitudine farlo, se non ironicamente.
Qui ero solo seria perchè il discorso lo meritava.


Capisco anche che il mio modo sempre ironico, quando non lo uso e divento sera appunto, possa destabilizzare chi è abituato a leggermi in altro modo.

Sole sono solo seria. 
Ma adesso rientro in modalità kreti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> fortunatamente non c'è più e posso fare come mi pare, senza rischiare la testa. beata te che sai tutto


guarda che il rischio che corri è ben altro. E lo sai... al punto da rispondermi piccato come un adolescente. gnè gnè. Spiace che tu sia rimasto deluso nel non riscontrare ammirazione quando parli della tua grande abilità nell'ingannare moglie, figli, amici, parenti. Moglie, figli, amici, parenti non ti conoscono veramente: amano, apprezzano un uomo che non sei tu, e tu lì... tutto fiero della tua organizzazione, della tua diabolica astuzia. Ma... adesso cominci ad essere stanco, vero? Cominci ad intravedere il vuoto che hai creato, nel quale ti ritroveresti se ti conoscessero per quello che sei... e ti fa paura.


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che il rischio che corri è ben altro. E lo sai... al punto da rispondermi piccato come un adolescente. gnè gnè. Spiace che tu sia rimasto deluso nel non riscontrare ammirazione quando parli della tua grande abilità nell'ingannare moglie, figli, amici, parenti. Moglie, figli, amici, parenti non ti conoscono veramente: amano, apprezzano un uomo che non sei tu, e tu lì... tutto fiero della tua organizzazione, della tua diabolica astuzia. Ma... adesso cominci ad essere stanco, vero? Cominci ad intravedere il vuoto che hai creato, nel quale ti ritroveresti se ti conoscessero per quello che sei... e ti fa paura.


no, temo che ancora una volta non ci siamo. Io non sono fiero di nulla, sono solo cosi' e fino ad adesso sono stato contento cosi'. Mi sono semplicemente raccontato apertamente, senza cercare approvazione né giudizi in genere. Che invece sono arrivati copiosi. Quel che volevo capire è se vi fossero altre persone come me che erano riuscite a cambiare vita. Tutto qui. 

Non ho paura di nessun vuoto, credo solo che presto non avrò più l'età per vivere come vivo. E col tempo i rischi aumentano. E ti posso assicurare che se venisse fuori sarei tutto salvo che solo. Ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, temo che ancora una volta non ci siamo. Io non sono fiero di nulla, sono solo cosi' e fino ad adesso sono stato contento cosi'. Mi sono semplicemente raccontato apertamente, senza cercare approvazione né giudizi in genere. Che invece sono arrivati copiosi. Quel che volevo capire è se vi fossero altre persone come me che erano riuscite a cambiare vita. Tutto qui.
> 
> Non ho paura di nessun vuoto, credo solo che presto non avrò più l'età per vivere come vivo. E col tempo i rischi aumentano. *E ti posso assicurare che se venisse fuori sarei tutto salvo che solo*. Ma questa è un'altra storia.


certo. L'organizzazione...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, temo che ancora una volta non ci siamo. Io non sono fiero di nulla, sono solo cosi' e fino ad adesso sono stato contento cosi'. Mi sono semplicemente raccontato apertamente, senza cercare approvazione né giudizi in genere. Che invece sono arrivati copiosi. Quel che volevo capire è se vi fossero altre persone come me che erano riuscite a cambiare vita. Tutto qui.
> 
> Non ho paura di nessun vuoto, credo solo che presto non avrò più l'età per vivere come vivo. E col tempo i rischi aumentano. E ti posso assicurare che se venisse fuori sarei tutto salvo che solo. Ma questa è un'altra storia.



ciao Massimo..qui veniva un tipo come noi..si chiamava Ewy,lo ricordo bene perche'ci siamo ''parlati''in priv tante volte.Lui aveva altro che amante..in pratica un surrogato di moglie..e prima ne aveva avute una caterva.
Be'..si e'rotto le cosidette..ha mollato tutto e per quel che so,amanti stop.
Quindi non e'vero.si puo'smettere


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certo. L'organizzazione...


l'orrenda organizzazione, vorrai dire-)


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Massimo..qui veniva un tipo come noi..si chiamava Ewy,lo ricordo bene perche'ci siamo ''parlati''in priv tante volte.Lui aveva altro che amante..in pratica un surrogato di moglie..e prima ne aveva avute una caterva.
> Be'..si e'rotto le cosidette..ha mollato tutto e per quel che so,amanti stop.
> Quindi non e'vero.si puo'smettere


è un po' come smettere di fumare....


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> l'orrenda organizzazione, vorrai dire-)


no... avrei voluto dire triste, desolante, arida organizzazione, visto che ti preme saperlo.Ma è vero... non ti può fare paura la solitudine.


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no... avrei voluto dire triste, desolante, arida organizzazione, visto che ti preme saperlo.Ma è vero... non ti può fare paura la solitudine.


buongiorno sbri..


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no... avrei voluto dire triste, desolante, arida organizzazione, visto che ti preme saperlo.Ma è vero... non ti può fare paura la solitudine.


hai ragione, sono stato troppo ottimista, è uno dei difetti di noi infedeli bastardi. Triste, desolante ed arida mi sembra molto più appropriato per la mia vitaccia


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno sbri..


ciao caro. Hai già broccolato tutte stamattina? Controlla... dopo nascono invidie... sai come siamo noi donne


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è un po' come smettere di fumare....


Ma parlando seriamente...
Guarda che ci sono uomini che si rovinano eh per correre dietro alle fritole eh?
Spiace dirlo...
Ma c'è tutto un mondo al femminile in cui se foraggi a destra e a manca...trovi uno stuolo di donnine compiacenti...
e qui mi fermo.


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao caro. Hai già broccolato tutte stamattina? Controlla... dopo nascono invidie... sai come siamo noi donne


 mancavi tu tesoro ......


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no. Non mi ci tiri dentro, no. Il punto è che a te non è che va di confrontarti, cerchi approvazione. E se non ce l'hai, al limite ti accontenti di una sorta di pari e patta dove, comunque, non ne esci sminuita più di tanto. Io non posso darti quello, ovviamente e per tutta una serie di ragioni. Quindi nisba. Al limite possiamo parlare di, boh?, cucina. Ti piace cucinare?


pero' resta il fatto che quel concetto e' piu' che lecitamente condivisibile...

ed anche moralmente corretto...


----------



## Attila (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, temo che ancora una volta non ci siamo. Io non sono fiero di nulla, sono solo cosi' e fino ad adesso sono stato contento cosi'. Mi sono semplicemente raccontato apertamente, senza cercare approvazione né giudizi in genere. Che invece sono arrivati copiosi. Quel che volevo capire è se vi fossero altre persone come me che erano riuscite a cambiare vita. Tutto qui.
> 
> Non ho paura di nessun vuoto, credo solo che presto non avrò più l'età per vivere come vivo. E col tempo i rischi aumentano. E ti posso assicurare che se venisse fuori sarei tutto salvo che solo. Ma questa è un'altra storia.


Con tutto il rispetto, la discussione e la stessa problematica mi sembrano false. 

Cosa puo' voler dire "cambiar vita", quando si hanno esigenze, le si PRATICANO e si è convinti di essere nel giusto?  A prescindere da giudizi morali, è come se un ladro dicesse "ho sempre rubato, ho bisogno di soldi, non mi va di lavorare, penso di non far male a nessuno ma visto che sto invecchiando (a 40 anni?  Ma a occhio ti trovi sotto l'età media dei traditori, hai tutta una vita di tradimenti davanti...) vorrei cambiar vita" 

Non si tratta di criticare gratuitamente.  Dico solo che senza aver chiare le proprie motivazioni ...cambiare un'abitudine è difficile. 

Detto questo (ma questa è una mia curiosità, o forse sofferenza  ...)  io quei tanti che dicono "non riesco a non tradire", "le donne mi cadono tra le braccia", "mi inseguono nelle toilette" ecc. vorrei capire come fanno.


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo sai che ho paura fifa di quasi tutto ormai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


embe' te lamenti pe' la supersensibilita'?...

mo' punta alla supervista e a poter fare le palle di fuoco...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> hai ragione, sono stato troppo ottimista, è uno dei difetti di noi infedeli bastardi. Triste, desolante ed arida mi sembra molto più appropriato per la mia *vitaccia*


ho scritto organizzazione, intendevo organizzazione. Mi verrebbe una battutaccia... ma non vorrei che mi fraintendessi. Guarda che il concetto è questo: io ti dico le cose, ti faccio incazzare, inalberare, spettinare... ma intanto di dieci che ne dico... una ti resta, magari. E poi ci pensi... e forse ti è utile. Forse. Altrimenti ti dico... spiace ma con le caratteristiche elencate non ho visto passare nessuno da qui(neanche Ewy, Lothar legge sempre di fretta), quindi provi il mese prossimo che arrivano i modelli autunno-inverno... oppure ti ignoro. Ho spiegato il mio stato d'animo?


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, la discussione e la stessa problematica mi sembrano false.
> 
> Cosa puo' voler dire "cambiar vita", quando si hanno esigenze, le si PRATICANO e si è convinti di essere nel giusto?  A prescindere da giudizi morali, è come se un ladro dicesse "ho sempre rubato, ho bisogno di soldi, non mi va di lavorare, penso di non far male a nessuno ma visto che sto invecchiando (a 40 anni?  Ma a occhio ti trovi sotto l'età media dei traditori, hai tutta una vita di tradimenti davanti...) vorrei cambiar vita"
> 
> ...


In effetti, a ben vedere, anche io non riesco a non tradire le aspettative che gli altri hanno su di me, le donne mi cadono tra le braccia quando viaggio sui mezzi pubblici d'estate e sono frequenti i cali di pressione,  m'inseguono nella tolilette sugli autogrill perché tendo a non lasciare mai l'obolo all'addetto ala pulizia .... Come farò?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è un po' come smettere di fumare....



certo..ci vuole una tremenda forza di volonta'...modestamente non mi manca.12 anni fa',fumata la 15 Marlboro,ho cacciato tutto nella spazzatura,accendino compreso....mai piu'accesa una


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo..ci vuole una tremenda forza di volonta'...modestamente non mi manca.12 anni fa',fumata la 15 Marlboro,ho cacciato tutto nella spazzatura,accendino compreso....mai piu'accesa una



io è un anno che non ne accendo più una :festa:


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, la discussione e la stessa problematica mi sembrano false.
> 
> Cosa puo' voler dire "cambiar vita", quando si hanno esigenze, le si PRATICANO e si è convinti di essere nel giusto? A prescindere da giudizi morali, è come se un ladro dicesse "ho sempre rubato, ho bisogno di soldi, non mi va di lavorare, penso di non far male a nessuno ma visto che sto invecchiando (a 40 anni? Ma a occhio ti trovi sotto l'età media dei traditori, hai tutta una vita di tradimenti davanti...) vorrei cambiar vita"
> 
> ...


forse hai ragione. D'altro lato le mie motivazioni sono di ordine pratico, no ancora attuali, ma che prevedo arrivino. Per rifarmi al tuo esempio (ma il mio comportamento non è reato), credo che la motivazione sia proprio quella. Smetto di rubare e vorrei confrontarmi con chi lo ha fatto e che percorso ha seguito.

Forse il parallelo con lo smettere di fumare ha una logica. Rinunciare a qualcosa che ci piace perché sappiamo che potrebbe far male


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io è un anno che non ne accendo più una :festa:


lui è un anno che non se ne fa una...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## TaraEffe (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se io o Tara decidiamo di cambiare per un uomo, per amore quindi ( e non si tratta di cambiare e diventare delle serial killer) non vedo quale sia il problema anche perchè siamo adulte e in grado di prendere decisioni autonome
> E' proprio l'amore che smuove le montagne e fa cambiare le persone. :festa:


Quoto in toto! 



MassimoFedele ha detto:


> Purtroppo non faccio parte di quella schiera di persone che sanno, o si arroganoi il diritto di sapere, dove sia il bene ed il male. Costoro, senza nulla sapere della mia vita, sono in grado di dirmi che il mio rapporto ed il mio amore per mia moglie è indegno perchè io sono infedele, che io sia un padre orrendo perché sono infedele, che qualunque mia idea di cambiamento sia indegna perché sono infedele. Sperano che io abbia le corna, pensando di farmi un danno. Sono un bastardo, e come tale la mia vita deve essere uno schifo, mi dicono.


Quoto anche questa. Un traditore puo' essere un ottima persona, un buon padre ed anche un buon patner. Cosa vero però, MassimoFedele, è che tua moglie non sa che tu sia così e quindi non ti ha scelto... così come tutti i miei patner: non lo sapevano e quindi ho scelto io per loro. Questo è l'errore. Non la morale, il perbenismo e bacchettonate varie, ma dare la possibilità agli altri di scegliere. Pensavo non fosse possibile ma.. Tebe è la prova che si puo'. Diversamente Fedeli, ed essere onesti. Non è detto che tradiremo i nostri patner, ma i nostri compagni/e è giusto che sappiano potrebbe capitare e che scelgano di stare con noi... 

Ora ragazzi: parto per vedere il mio ex. Spero di chiarirmi le idee su di lui e chiedergli di aspettare. Prendermi un periodo per stare da sola e poi decidere.. mi sembra una cosa saggia. 
Non avro internet molto spesso, sto via 10 giorni quindi... a fra un po' ragazzi!

Piacere di avervi conosciuto, un grazie particolare a Tebe ed un in bocca al lupo a Massimo Infedele!!!

:mexican: Alla prox!


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> lui è un anno che non se ne fa una...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


>


tranquillo ...non sa quel che dice


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho scritto organizzazione, intendevo organizzazione. Mi verrebbe una battutaccia... ma non vorrei che mi fraintendessi. Guarda che il concetto è questo: io ti dico le cose, ti faccio incazzare, inalberare, spettinare... ma intanto di dieci che ne dico... una ti resta, magari. E poi ci pensi... e forse ti è utile. Forse. Altrimenti ti dico... spiace ma con le caratteristiche elencate non ho visto passare nessuno da qui(neanche Ewy, Lothar legge sempre di fretta), quindi provi il mese prossimo che arrivano i modelli autunno-inverno... oppure ti ignoro. Ho spiegato il mio stato d'animo?


tutto chiarissimo. Vai tranquilla, io reagisco solo per spiegare, ma alla fine ogni commento è benvenuto. Vediamo con i prossimi modelli, oppure sarò io il modello test. Bastardo infedele che cambia e vediamo come va. Oppure fallisco a mi ritroverete a 60 anni a sbavare dietro alle ragazzine, che orrorao


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquillo ...non sa quel che dice


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquillo ...non sa quel che dice



 cosa avete capito?.. io mi riferivo :canna:

 o no?...


----------



## Attila (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> forse hai ragione. D'altro lato le mie motivazioni sono di ordine pratico, no ancora attuali, ma che prevedo arrivino. Per rifarmi al tuo esempio (ma il mio comportamento non è reato), credo che la motivazione sia proprio quella. Smetto di rubare e vorrei confrontarmi con chi lo ha fatto e che percorso ha seguito.
> 
> Forse il parallelo con lo smettere di fumare ha una logica. Rinunciare a qualcosa che ci piace perché sappiamo che potrebbe far male



certo, ma con due distinguo:  il tradire (per quanto mi consta) non è una "dipendenza", un impulso su cui la nostra volontà non ha effetto.   Se nel tuo caso senti che lo è, parlare con uno psicologo potrebbe non essere una cattiva idea.  Se l'impulso non deriva dalla tua indole, ma da mancanze e problemi persistenti nella tua vita di coppia, o in generale ...allora mi sembra improbabile che tu arrivi a smettere di punto in bianco.  

Detto questo, mi ripeto: gli anni "dopo" i 40 - anche se è banale - sono piu' a rischio-tradimento di quelli prima.  Francamente mi è poco chiaro perché tu sia arrivato a porti il problema proprio adesso.


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> certo, ma con due distinguo: il tradire (per quanto mi consta) non è una "dipendenza", un impulso su cui la nostra volontà non ha effetto. Se nel tuo caso senti che lo è, parlare con uno psicologo potrebbe non essere una cattiva idea. Se l'impulso non deriva dalla tua indole, ma da mancanze e problemi persistenti nella tua vita di coppia, o in generale ...allora mi sembra improbabile che tu arrivi a smettere di punto in bianco.
> 
> Detto questo, mi ripeto: gli anni "dopo" i 40 - anche se è banale - sono piu' a rischio-tradimento di quelli prima. Francamente mi è poco chiaro perché tu sia arrivato a porti il problema proprio adesso.


no hai ragione, non è una dipendenza. Ma è uno stile di vita, al quale ci si abitua. Fa parte della mia vita, da sempre Ed ora sto considerando di cambiare questo aspetto. Forse l'esempio del ladro è più clazante. Come evitare di ricascarci, etc.

Io mi pongo il problema adesso perché ho sempre tradito. Credo che il rischio over 40 sorga principalmente per i fedeli. Per me, infedele, che da sempre tradisco, i 40 sono solo l'età che dista 10 anni dai 50. E tendo ad organizzarmi per tempo, percio'...-)


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> embe' te lamenti pe' la supersensibilita'?...
> 
> mo' punta alla supervista e a poter fare le palle di fuoco...
> 
> ahahahah




eh? Ti sembro goldrake?
Al limite venus alfa senza le tette


invornito


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> eh?


se, vabbe' ciao...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> eh? Ti sembro goldrake?
> Al *limite venus alfa senza le tette
> 
> *
> invornito


e non puoi! poi non hai le armi!! Venus combatteva a suon di lanci di tette


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tutto chiarissimo. Vai tranquilla, io reagisco solo per spiegare, ma alla fine ogni commento è benvenuto. Vediamo con i prossimi modelli, oppure sarò io il modello test. Bastardo infedele che cambia e vediamo come va. *Oppure fallisco a mi ritroverete a 60 anni a sbavare dietro alle ragazzine, che orrorao*




Ti chiamo e andiamo ai giardinetti insieme a sbavare dietro i/le liceali raccontandoci dei nostri amanti e delle mega scopate che abbiano fatto in gioventù
mai beccati ovviamente.

Ti auguro di diventare fedele per amore.

Io credo di non fare più lo stesso cammino. Non lo so. Vediamo.

Ma io scopo meno di te...figurati...da quando ho deciso di rompere il patto di fedeltà ho tradito dopo tre anni e con una persona sola.

Sono sotto la media. Mi sa che ai giardinetti, tra una bava e l'altra, racconterai solo tu.


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e non puoi! poi non hai le armi!! Venus combatteva a suon di lanci di tette



...........

	
	
		
		
	


	






io sono il modello più recente.
Lancio chiodi dalle tette e ciglia finte spaziali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Ti chiamo e andiamo ai giardinetti insieme a sbavare dietro i/le liceali raccontandoci dei nostri amanti e delle mega scopate che abbiano fatto in gioventù
> mai beccati ovviamente.
> ...


anche l'amante che hai scelto, peraltro


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i remake non valgono mai una cippa!
meglio sempre gli originali 

:bleble:


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche l'amante che hai scelto, peraltro




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi sa che 'sta volta me la sono giocata:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche l'amante che hai scelto, peraltro










('starda)






:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe, bacetto...*

... sei arrabbiata? Non sono stata io! è stata quella maledetta di BadGirl... sempre a fare la punta ai chiodi, quella! Mi sono girata un attimo e si è slegata...


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



kretine. se riesco a intortare nik amore segreto vi faccio vedere io!


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... sei arrabbiata? Non sono stata io! è stata quella maledetta di BadGirl... sempre a fare la punta ai chiodi, quella! Mi sono girata un attimo e si è slegata...



apposta per te


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

*ecco...*

... avevo fatto un così bel lavoro con Massimo.... ero riuscita a farmi dare dell'inquisitrice (ppperò.... fruste, maschere, tavolacci di legno grezzo... in effetti...:inlove, della persecutrice di traditori...  e adesso... mi sono giocata tutta la credibilità. iange:


----------



## Trasparenza (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbri...
scrivimi.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... avevo fatto un così bel lavoro con Massimo.... ero riuscita a farmi dare dell'inquisitrice (ppperò.... fruste, maschere, tavolacci di legno grezzo... in effetti...:inlove, della persecutrice di traditori... e adesso... mi sono giocata tutta la credibilità. iange:



Non che prima...


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> kretine. se riesco a intortare nik amore segreto vi faccio vedere io!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non che prima...


:girlimpossible:ma come? non mi vedevi così: ?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :girlimpossible:ma come? non mi vedevi così: View attachment 5558?


Macchè.


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no. Non mi ci tiri dentro, no. *Il punto è che a te non è che va di confrontarti, cerchi approvazione*. E se non ce l'hai, al limite ti accontenti di una sorta di pari e patta dove, comunque, non ne esci sminuita più di tanto. Io non posso darti quello, ovviamente e per tutta una serie di ragioni. Quindi nisba. Al limite possiamo parlare di, boh?, cucina. Ti piace cucinare?


Spostare l'attenzione sull'interlocutore e sviarla dal concetto che esprime è segno che si hanno pochi argomenti coi quali rispondere.

Piantala di dire che non mi va di confrontarmi e confrontati, avanti.

Io sono disponibile a cambiare idea se mi convinci che il mio non è un argomento valido. Ma devi avere dei buoni argomenti. Fino ad ora, mi spiace, non ne hai.

Ti riformulo la mia idea: per me chi vive in una coppia aperta non è infedele. I patti all'interno della coppia sono condivisi e parlano chiaro, pertanto non vedo dove stia il tradimento. Si può vivere una sessualità aperta e non monogama senza essere traditori. Questo il mio punto di vista. Il tuo?


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè.



e vabbè e dalle una soddisfazione no!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Spostare l'attenzione sull'interlocutore e sviarla dal concetto che esprime è segno che si hanno pochi argomenti coi quali rispondere.
> 
> Piantala di dire che non mi va di confrontarmi e confrontati, avanti.
> 
> ...


Leggi il labiale: NO-NE. Ti piace cucinare?


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non che prima...


  da che pulpito.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè e dalle una soddisfazione no!



non serve...tanto i commenti di Joey lasciano il tempo che trovano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> da che pulpito.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Bè tutto mi si può dire tranne persecutore di traditori, credo.


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai argomentato tutti i post in risposta al mio argomentando proprio quello.
> 
> Io non mi sento attaccata, se ti ci senti tu, cosa più probabile leggendo il quote, sappi che non era e non è assolutamente mia intenzione, mi leggi e sai che non è mia abitudine farlo, se non ironicamente.
> Qui ero solo seria perchè il discorso lo meritava.
> ...


Resta pure nella modalità che preferisci.

Ciò che penso non cambia e continuerò a dirlo finchè non avrò dei motivi validi per pensarla in altro modo.

Fino a quel momento continuerò a fartelo a fette, ad annoiarti con esempi inopportuni, a sembrare chiusa e saccente e ad argomentare chilometricamente (ah, preciso perchè non voglio sembrare gratuitamente polemica: queste sono tutte espressioni che hai usato tu nei miei confronti  )


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè tutto mi si può dire tranne persecutore di traditori, credo.



di questo te ne devo dare atto :up:


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pero' resta il fatto che quel concetto e' piu' che lecitamente condivisibile...
> 
> ed anche moralmente corretto...


Sì Stermy. Ma piuttosto che ammettere di condividere un concetto con me preferisce chiedermi se so cucinare.

A proposito di onestà intellettuale.


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche l'amante che hai scelto, peraltro


'starda...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> Sbri...
> scrivimi.


ti piace il rischio...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì Stermy. Ma piuttosto che ammettere di condividere un concetto con me preferisce chiedermi se so cucinare.
> 
> A proposito di onestà intellettuale.


se sara' "scottato"...

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche l'amante che hai scelto, peraltro




quello che gli tira a meta????ahhahahah..ma a quell'eta'poveretto cosi'che vuoi che faccia.mica sono tutti Lothar...poi vedi??Massimo l'ha capito e si ferma 10 anni prima.....


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quello che gli tira a meta????ahhahahah..ma a quell'eta'poveretto cosi'che vuoi che faccia.*mica sono tutti Lothar*...poi vedi??Massimo l'ha capito e si ferma 10 anni prima.....



neretto:   fff:      :scoreggia:


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè non dirle la verità allora? sei uno stallone no? *comportati anche da uomo*.


Tesla, come al solito ammiro la tua capacità di sintesi


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ecco...gli hai tirato la maledizione del pipino mollo.
> Non questa volta ma la prossima.
> 
> A posto.
> ...


Ma quale fuori uno ad uno....
Lothar è bello che attivo o no?
E' solo il tuo che ha un bel difetto di produzione...o magari di usura del tempo, magari la data di scadenza è passata, gli si è smagnetizzata la banda magnetica...non so scegli tu! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mettiamola così: se la maledizione di eliade funziona, abbiamo trovato il modo sicuro ed efficace per farmi smettere....


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non mi sarei aspettato la tua benedizione...


Infatti non era una benedizione...era pura e semplice praticità.
Ormai è troppo tardi per non fare quello che vuoi fare in viaggio...è inutile privarsene ora, ne avresti solo più voglia.


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma falla finita!!!!!
> Cosa dici!!!!
> Non darle pure corda!!!!


Zitta invidiosa!



Tebe ha detto:


> Attento che ti intorta....
> la conosciamo bene.
> Dovresti avere paura fifa di lei.
> Fidati di una diversamente fedele come te (ma che non ha intenzione di smettere, sia chiaro)
> ...


Tanto per incominciare...ma chi ti vuole? :carneval:
Qui l'esperta d'intortamenti sei tu...mica io!


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu sei un'autorita'nella materia''diversamente duro''vero???:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:
oddio lothar...fantastico!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:
Stavolta sei stato grande! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè dopo sette anni di fedeltà mi sono scelta un amante con problemi di erezione.
> 
> 
> ma è per far capire che i duri son capaci a farli funzionare tutti, mentre i diversamente duri.
> ...


La colpa sarebbe soltanto tua...che non sai scegliere le persone...
Manager un dom...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Un top:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, temo che ancora una volta non ci siamo. Io non sono fiero di nulla, sono solo cosi' e fino ad adesso sono stato contento cosi'. Mi sono semplicemente raccontato apertamente, senza cercare approvazione né giudizi in genere. Che invece sono arrivati copiosi. Quel che volevo capire è se vi fossero altre persone come me che erano riuscite a cambiare vita. Tutto qui.
> 
> Non ho paura di nessun vuoto, credo solo che presto non avrò più l'età per vivere come vivo. E col tempo i rischi aumentano. E ti posso assicurare che se venisse fuori sarei tutto salvo che solo. Ma questa è un'altra storia.


in realtà il tuo è quello che si chiama un falso problema.


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Caro Massimo, la speranza non si nega a nessuno. Non ho letto gli altri commenti e dico subito che spero ti abbia risposto Rabarbaro, ma intanto vorrei chiederti: a 40 anni ti chiedi se con l'avanzare del tempo diventerai un ridicolo(anzi disgustoso) vecchietto affetto da priapismo, non riuscendo a frenare la tua continua ricerca di emozioni. Domanda lecita... bè che dirti? Magari hai fortuna e la tua prostata si mette a riposo prima. Ave atque vale.


Poi dicono che io porto seccia....

Che gufata Sbri!!! 

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Resta pure nella modalità che preferisci.
> 
> Ciò che penso non cambia e continuerò a dirlo finchè non avrò dei motivi validi per pensarla in altro modo.
> 
> Fino a quel momento continuerò a fartelo a fette, ad annoiarti con esempi inopportuni, a sembrare chiusa e saccente e ad argomentare chilometricamente (ah, preciso perchè non voglio sembrare gratuitamente polemica: queste sono tutte espressioni che hai usato tu nei miei confronti  )



fai pure, è sempre una questione di livelli.



E meno male.


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa vuoi dirmi.
> C'è una fedeltà di serie A e una di serie B?


In un certo senso si.
Esiste la fedeltà come una valore sentito/voluto e se vieni tradita non lo metti in discussione solo perché il tuo compagno lo ha fatto.
Esiste poi la fedeltà come valore specchiato a quello del partner, poi vieni tradito e non sei più fedele nemmeno tu...


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

massimo infedele ha detto:


> ne parlo con le persone con le quali ho storie, con la gente della mia seconda vita


beh ma loro non sono mica fedeli...o no?


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo. Non penso affatto che la nostra natura sia monogama. E' qualche secolo che l'amor cortese si è fatto coincidere con l'amor passionale, prima erano ben staccati (c'erano le mogli e le donzelle di corte). E' normale essere innamorati di una persona ed essere attratti fisicamente da altri soggetti: è natura. *Poi, la morale, religione ecc. ci hanno inculcato il concetto di fedeltà che, per i più, è una colonna portante. E così abbiamo bisogno di sentirci unici, speciali, ecc. ecc. *


Se così fosse lo saresti anche tu, ma il fatto che esista chi tradisce ecc, significa che la monogamia è una scelta del tutto personale, inculcata proprio da nessuno...
E non si tratta di sentirti unici e speciali...è ben oltre.


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> In un certo senso si.
> Esiste la fedeltà come una valore sentito/voluto e se vieni tradita non lo metti in discussione solo perché il tuo compagno lo ha fatto.
> Esiste poi la fedeltà come valore specchiato a quello del partner, poi vieni tradito e non sei più fedele nemmeno tu...


Quello che ho detto io 

Solo che parlare di serie A e B non mi sembrava adeguato. Vedo i due tipi di fedeltà ugualmente apprezzabili nella forma, ma molto diversi nella sostanza.


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> In un certo senso si.
> Esiste la fedeltà come una valore sentito/voluto e se vieni tradita non lo metti in discussione solo perché il tuo compagno lo ha fatto.
> Esiste poi la fedeltà come valore specchiato a quello del partner, poi vieni tradito e non sei più fedele nemmeno tu...





Eliade ha detto:


> Se così fosse lo saresti anche tu, ma il fatto che esista chi tradisce ecc, significa che la monogamia è una scelta del tutto personale, inculcata proprio da nessuno...
> E non si tratta di sentirti unici e speciali...è ben oltre.



:up:


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Io rimango dell'idea che la cose bella della vita sia dare amore e non dare luogo a tristezze e sofferenze. E' questo il mio obiettivo. Se devo mentire per questo, lo faccio senza problemi.


Io invece che la cosa bella della vita sia la sincerità e il libero arbitrio.
La menzogna è la cosa più brutta (tranne alcuni casi).
Tu hai dato un'immagine di te che non è quella che sei in realtà.
Dovessi scoprire che il mio uomo è come te, gliene farei passare di tutti i colori...ma talmente tante volte che si pentirebbe anche solo di aver pensato alla prima bugia che poi mi ha detto.
Se c'è una cosa che mi fa arrabbiare è quando qualcuno mi priva della libertà di scelta, non inizierei una storia con un uomo come te (o tebe), ma il mentirmi a priori sulla vera natura...mi sega ogni possibilità di scelta.


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non è che centra l'inquisizione sai, è che il giorno in cui tua moglie scoprirà le tue treschette, potrebbe essere il dolore più grande che qualcuno le abbia mai inflitto, potrebbe essere la fine del tuo matrimonio e la fine delle illusioni e della felicità per i tuoi figli.
> lo sdegno con cui ti si parla non è INQUISIZIONE, è  lo sdegno che si prova davanti auno che con tanta leggerezza e qualunquismo butta tutto ciò che ha quadagno sul tavolo e se lo gioca


:up::up:


MillePensieri ha detto:


> E' sempre carino notare che chiunque non tradisca venga gettato nel mucchio dei bigotti.
> Io non faccio fatica ad ammettere che tradire sia umano e che per molti la fedeltà non conti molto, non vedo perchè chi è fedele non possa essere così dopo aver seguito un proprio percorso personale, lontano dai fanatismi assassini e dai valori imposti...troppo sconvolgente? Spesso vedo più integralismo dall'altra parte.


:up::up:


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

quello che è poco ma sicuro è che non vorrei mai un uomo diventato fedele per soppraggiunti limiti di età di fine carriera.
finire in gloria con la famigliola senza aver costruito nulla tutta la vita coerentemente e con lealtà sarebbe ben comodo.di solito certe attitudini fanno finire come il triste califano ...patetico e solo, caricatura di se stesso


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu hai scritto che speri che tua moglie ti tradisca. Dici per il suo bene... ma è al tuo che pensi. Così lei sarebbe al tuo stesso livello, non ti potrebbe accusare di essere quello che sei, ovvero un ipocrita che indossa una maschera con gli affetti veri e si mostra qual'è solo con le persone alle quali non deve dar conto di nulla. E tu per primo sai che, scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora, tua moglie vedrebbe un altro uomo, si renderebbe conto di aver vissuto con un uomo che non conosceva... peggio, che non ha voluto che lei lo conoscesse per quello che era realmente, che lo amasse per come era in realtà. Questa è la situazione che hai descritto... io ti ho provocato per vedere se la confermavi o meno. Con questo devi fare i conti... del mio giudizio, serenamente, puoi anche non curartene.


Quoto, è quello che penso.
Io voglio sapere chi ho accanto, nel bene e nel male.

Posso anche andare contro la mia natura e provare una relazione più aperta...ma un matrimonio tipo il tuo massi, no...proprio no.
Preferisco vivere nella brutta realtà, piuttosto che in una splendida favola.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì Stermy. Ma piuttosto che ammettere di condividere un concetto con me preferisce chiedermi se so cucinare.
> 
> A proposito di onestà intellettuale.


Ahahahahahahahah! Ma quale onestà intellettuale su. Rilassati un attimo. Respira. Parliamo d'altro, vuoi? Ecco. Ti piace cucinare? A me si.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che è poco ma sicuro è che non vorrei mai un uomo diventato fedele per soppraggiunti limiti di età di fine carriera.
> finire in gloria con la famigliola senza aver costruito nulla tutta la vita coerentemente e con lealtà sarebbe ben comodo.di solito certe attitudini fanno finire come il triste califano ...*patetico e solo*, caricatura di se stesso


Bè, ma patetico forse si, solo no che ha ancora torme di fans adoranti. E poi che ne sai che sia solo, a casa? Tsk.


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io invece che la cosa bella della vita sia la sincerità e il libero arbitrio.
> La menzogna è la cosa più brutta (tranne alcuni casi).
> Tu hai dato un'immagine di te che non è quella che sei in realtà.
> Dovessi scoprire che il mio uomo è come te, gliene farei passare di tutti i colori...ma talmente tante volte che si pentirebbe anche solo di aver pensato alla prima bugia che poi mi ha detto.
> Se c'è una cosa che mi fa arrabbiare è quando qualcuno mi priva della libertà di scelta, non inizierei una storia con un uomo come te (o tebe), ma il mentirmi a priori sulla vera natura...mi sega ogni possibilità di scelta.


:umile:


----------



## milli (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Io invece che la cosa bella della vita sia la sincerità e il libero arbitrio.
> 
> 
> 
> *Massimo se la suona e se la canta. Lui vive la sua vita come meglio gli aggrada, e va bene, ma nascondendo alla moglie la sua vera natura impedisce a lei di decidere della sua di vita. Si dice non credente ma in fondo si crede Dio


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

TaraEffe ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo. Non penso affatto che la nostra natura sia monogama. E' qualche secolo che l'amor cortese si è fatto coincidere con l'amor passionale, prima erano ben staccati (c'erano le mogli e le donzelle di corte).* E' normale essere innamorati di una persona ed essere attratti fisicamente da altri soggetti*: è natura. Poi, la morale, religione ecc. ci hanno inculcato il concetto di fedeltà che, per i più, è una colonna portante. E così abbiamo bisogno di sentirci unici, speciali, ecc. ecc.
> Per me tradire non è sbagliato, è umano. Se non lui non fosse entrato nella mia vita forse non mi sarei mai posta queste domande. Però, il fatto che lui ci sia, che gli voglia bene e che non starebbe con me se tradissi, mi porta a non volere più tradire. Quindi vado contro la mia natura per adeguarmi alla sua. Non lo farei per chiunque!
> *Allo stesso modo tuo marito non tradisce perchè vuole salvare il tuo matrimonio*. Ma con un altra persona accanto magari nemmen si sarebbe posto il problema, e la vostra psicologa secondo me è partita da un concetto bigotto in cui il tradimento è sbagliato, punto. Per questo gli ha detto che il cambiamento deve essere slegato da te.. ma io non sono d'accordo. Il cambiamento sei TU. Come per me è Simone e per Tebe Mattia.


Sul nero: è naturale essere attratti fisicamente da altri soggetti. Ma non è così immediato passare sistematicamente dall'attrazione al sesso.

Per alcune persone è più naturale essere sinceri con gli altri che fare sesso con chiunque trovino attraente.

Io ho mentito a mio marito per fare sesso con altri, ma stavo male, mi sentivo in colpa e quel tipo di vita non mi sembrava naturale, per quanto fosse piacevole lì per lì. Alla lunga, periodicamente, ero triste e angosciata e mettevo tutto in discussione.

Sul rosso: il mio matrimonio è finito, non c'è più niente da salvare. Ma io con mio marito ci parlo e so chi ho di fronte. Quindi posso dirti che no, non credo tradirà mai più in vita sua.

E qui chiudo perchè non voglio parlare eccessivamente di mio marito


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

ma in relazione all'argomento cosa hai da esporre?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahah! Ma quale onestà intellettuale su. Rilassati un attimo. Respira. Parliamo d'altro, vuoi? Ecco. Ti piace cucinare? A me si.


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche l'amante che hai scelto, peraltro


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma in relazione all'argomento cosa hai da esporre?


All'argomento cucina? Bè, un po'.


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> o buona organizzazione





Simy ha detto:


> dicesi botta di culo


massi credici...è più botta di culo che organizzazione.

Prima o poi  dovrai rallentare e i viaggi di lavoro finiranno...ma non la tua voglia di emozioni...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> All'argomento cucina? Bè, un po'.


non ho mica visto ricette tue nell'apposita stanzetta, però.


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ho mica visto ricette tue nell'apposita stanzetta, però.



lui ci entra solo per magnà!:mrgreen:


----------



## kurdt (13 Settembre 2012)

*Cambiare*

Do la mia risposta a Massimo, senza impelagarmi in discussioni sulla moralità o no di quello che fa.

Se la domanda è "si può cambiare"? La mia risposta è sicuramente "NO". Nessuno cambia, mai, tantomeno a quarant'anni. 
Per convincerti di questo pensa al fatto che per cambiare dovresti avere una buona ragione, non uno spettro di "futuro". 

Ho visto per "mestiere" centinaia di casi di nevrosi fra le più varie, e nessuna di loro è mai "cambiata". Al massimo ha deciso di accettare quello che era e condurre una vita più adatta a se stessa. E considera che sto parlando di gente che soffriva genuinamente per come era, quindi aveva un ottimo stimolo a "cambiare" mentre tu hai solo motivazioni legate ad un futuro più o meno prossimo. 

Fantasmi che non possono fare cambiare proprio nessuno. Magari potrai smettere di tradire per qualche tempo, un anno, due, forse anche tre, ma poi tornerai esattamente al punto di partenza, a meno chiaramente di non avere una motivazione un po' più valida. 

Questo è il mio punto di vista, chiaramente, niente di assoluto.

P.s. : Non sto dicendo tu sia nevrotico, è solo un paragone con situazioni mentali che affrontano il tentativo di cambiare ogni giorno.


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahah! Ma quale onestà intellettuale su. Rilassati un attimo. Respira. Parliamo d'altro, vuoi? Ecco. Ti piace cucinare? A me si.


Respira tu dai, io sono rilassatissima oggi 

Ti ripongo la questione che stai eludendo da un po':

Per me chi vive in una coppia aperta non è infedele. I patti all'interno della coppia sono condivisi e parlano chiaro, pertanto non vedo dove stia il tradimento. Si può vivere una sessualità aperta e non monogama senza essere traditori. Questo il mio punto di vista. Il tuo?

Quando vuoi rispondere mi trovi qui in giro, al massimo qualche post più in là


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Do la mia risposta a Massimo, senza impelagarmi in discussioni sulla moralità o no di quello che fa.
> 
> *Se la domanda è "si può cambiare"? La mia risposta è sicuramente "NO". Nessuno cambia, mai, tantomeno a quarant'anni.
> Per convincerti di questo pensa al fatto che per cambiare dovresti avere una buona ragione, non uno spettro di "futuro".
> ...


apperò... siamo possibilisti, eh?


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Respira tu dai, io sono rilassatissima oggi
> 
> Ti ripongo la questione che stai eludendo da un po':
> 
> ...


Concordo!


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma in relazione all'argomento cosa hai da esporre?


Minerva, sei di nuovo sopra!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Minerva, sei di nuovo sopra!


bè... ogni tanto... voglio dire... non metterla in difficoltà, no?:carneval:


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Eliade ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Io invece che la cosa bella della vita sia la sincerità e il libero arbitrio.
> ...


----------



## kurdt (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> apperò... siamo possibilisti, eh?


Non sono possibilista perchè ho visto troppe volte succedere la stessa cosa. E attenzione, non sto dicendo che non sia possibile per una persona smettere di "tradire", sto solo dicendo che se il suo background è quello, e sono vent'anni che lo fa, smetterlo lo farà semplicemente stare peggio. 

L'errore è stato impelagarsi un un matrimonio, magari, una cosa che gli impedisce di essere quello che è in libertà assoluta, non il fare quello che vuole.  

Oltretutto a 40 anni la plasticità mentale è molto ridotta, sono successe troppe cose, si sono accumulati troppi strati. Per cambiare dovrebbe arrivare un terremoto psichico, che farebbe i suoi buoni danni.


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Infatti non era una benedizione...era pura e semplice praticità.
> Ormai è troppo tardi per non fare quello che vuoi fare in viaggio...è inutile privarsene ora, ne avresti solo più voglia.


mi sembrava troppo. difatti


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che è poco ma sicuro è che non vorrei mai un uomo diventato fedele per soppraggiunti limiti di età di fine carriera.
> finire in gloria con la famigliola senza aver costruito nulla tutta la vita coerentemente e con lealtà sarebbe ben comodo.di solito certe attitudini fanno finire come il triste califano ...patetico e solo, caricatura di se stesso


anzi...pensa alla vendetta de mollarlo, cosi' se fa spupazza' la prostata ormai kaputt ed i cambi pannoloni da badanti ucraine, quelle cesse e pelose pero' che lo menano pure se ha pisciato er letto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ammazza


No, l'omicidio proprio...non intendevo questo con "fargliene passare di tutti i colori".:carneval:


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> massi credici...è più botta di culo che organizzazione.
> 
> Prima o poi dovrai rallentare e i viaggi di lavoro finiranno...ma non la tua voglia di emozioni...


ma io ci credo, ed è per questo che mi soffermo a decidere se la vacanza è finita. solo che tutti mi dicono che non c'è speranza di cambiare, poi ti ci metti pure tu a dirmi di farmi il viaggetto tranquillo, allora dubito..


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bè... ogni tanto... voglio dire... non metterla in difficoltà, no?:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mi sembrava troppo. difatti


Beh che vuoi, mica ti ho dato contro i tuoi viaggi. :santarellina:

In fondo come traditore non mi dai il classico senso d'irritazione che mi provocano tanti altri....non so...


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Do la mia risposta a Massimo, senza impelagarmi in discussioni sulla moralità o no di quello che fa.
> 
> Se la domanda è "si può cambiare"? La mia risposta è sicuramente "NO". Nessuno cambia, mai, tantomeno a quarant'anni.
> Per convincerti di questo pensa al fatto che per cambiare dovresti avere una buona ragione, non uno spettro di "futuro".
> ...


premesso che un nevrotico ci puo' pure stare, grazi per la lucida analisi. Che dire, spero solo che tu abbia torto...


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Minerva, sei di nuovo sopra!


e sempre sotto mi annoio eh?


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bè... ogni tanto... voglio dire... non metterla in difficoltà, no?:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
sto morendo...sole, ma cosa dici ma a Minerva? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e sempre sotto mi annoio eh?



buongustaia..:up:  tu si che ci sai fare...:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma io ci credo, ed è per questo che mi soffermo a decidere se la vacanza è finita. solo che tutti mi dicono che non c'è speranza di cambiare, poi ti ci metti pure tu a dirmi di farmi il viaggetto tranquillo, allora dubito..


vabè massi, ma a cosa t'avrebbe giovato rinunciando al piacere che avevi programmato?
A nulla, te l'ho scritto post fa...questo cambio deve essere graduale e lento, tu vuoi tutto e subito, eh, non va bene mica così..


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> anzi...pensa alla vendetta de mollarlo, cosi' se fa spupazza' la prostata ormai kaputt ed i cambi pannoloni da badanti ucraine, quelle cesse e pelose pero' che lo menano pure se ha pisciato er letto...
> 
> ahahahahah


Purtroppo la giustizia non è di questo mondo


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e sempre sotto mi annoio eh?


Eh, lo vedo


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> beh ma loro non sono mica fedeli...o no? View attachment 5561


molte di loro sono fedeli, al momento single. E si spendono per convincermi del fatto che sbaglio. La vita è curiosa


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> anzi...pensa alla vendetta de mollarlo, cosi' se fa spupazza' la prostata ormai kaputt ed i cambi pannoloni da badanti ucraine, quelle cesse e pelose pero' che lo menano pure se ha pisciato er letto...
> 
> ahahahahah


ma tu sempre alla vendetta pensi?
ha tre figli...pensa che ridere
o ho? forse ho sbagliato post:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> molte di loro sono fedeli, al momento single. *E si spendono per convincermi del fatto che sbaglio*. La vita è curiosa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:noooo... ma chissà perchè.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> sto morendo...sole, ma cosa dici ma a Minerva? :rotfl::rotfl:


Ammappate come siete maliziose tu e la Sbri! 

Stavo parlando del fatto che ogni tanto Minerva risponde sopra la citazione anzichè sotto... cos'avevate capito?


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> molte di loro sono fedeli, al momento single. E si spendono per convincermi del fatto che sbaglio. La vita è curiosa


:rotfl::rotfl:
Si spendono per convincerti tra la prima e la seconda, o tra la terza e la quarta volta? :rotfl::rotfl:

Ma che ragazze frequenti?
Non sarà difficile farti smettere con 'ste qui...


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ammappate come siete maliziose tu e la Sbri!
> 
> Stavo parlando del fatto che ogni tanto Minerva risponde sopra la citazione anzichè sotto... cos'avevate capito?


:rotfl::rotfl:
Ho capito, ho capito...ma far finta di non aver capito era più divertente! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh che vuoi, mica ti ho dato contro i tuoi viaggi. :santarellina:
> 
> In fondo come traditore non mi dai il classico senso d'irritazione che mi provocano tanti altri....non so...


mi fa piacere sapere sapere di non provocarti (troppa) irritazione. tu pensa che quando sono approdato in questo sito, pensavo che fosse un sito di traditori che si cofrontavano "confessionale")...


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mi fa piacere sapere sapere di non provocarti (troppa) irritazione. tu pensa che quando sono approdato in questo sito, pensavo che fosse un sito di traditori che si cofrontavano "confessionale")...


Si lo so, diamo questa brutta impressione...
Ma poi ristabiliamo il nostro buon nome. :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mi fa piacere sapere sapere di non provocarti (troppa) irritazione. tu pensa che quando sono approdato in questo sito, pensavo che fosse un sito di traditori che si cofrontavano "confessionale")...


come sarebbe un giusto confronto fra traditori?
voglio dire ...in che cosa trovi che potrebbero esserti utili?


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> molte di loro sono fedeli, al momento single. E* si spendono per convincermi del fatto che sbaglio*. La vita è curiosa


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ma te lo dicono prima durante o dopo?


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Si spendono per convincerti tra la prima e la seconda, o tra la terza e la quarta volta? :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma che ragazze frequenti?
> Non sarà difficile farti smettere con 'ste qui...


hehe, ma sai, quando sai che il tipo è sempre stato infedele, cade la barriera del "vado a rovinare un matrimonio". Poi, dopo aver, diciamo, "consolidato", il rapporto, si parla anche e le idee escono. Cosi' mi tocca spesso spiegare. poi naturalmente si ripassa a consolidare...-)


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ho mica visto ricette tue nell'apposita stanzetta, però.



E non ce ne metto. Mi piace parlarne, non scrivere le ricette. Se capita nel discorso ok, ma postare le ricette direttamente no.


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Ho capito, ho capito...ma far finta di non aver capito era più divertente! :rotfl::rotfl:


Vero... scusa Ely, sono la solita stordita


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quello che ho detto io
> 
> Solo che parlare di serie A e B non mi sembrava adeguato. Vedo i due tipi di fedeltà ugualmente apprezzabili nella forma, *ma molto diversi nella sostanza.*



non era quello il punto.
il punto era una volontà di cambiamento per amore, poi tu ci hai messo in mezzo la natura infedele, il percorso introspettivo e compagnia bella giudicando di serie b un cambiamento per amore.

ovvero giudicare un percorso diverso dal tuo.

livelli?


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E non ce ne metto. Mi piace parlarne, non scrivere le ricette. Se capita nel discorso ok, ma postare le ricette direttamente no.


http://it.bing.com/videos/search?q=...ED0C3587CC5D193E0&first=0&qpvt=zorro+you+tube


stavolta non c'entra ma questo ho trovato:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ma te lo dicono prima durante o dopo?


Proprio gemelle separate io e te...:carneval:



massinfedele ha detto:


> hehe, ma sai, quando sai che il tipo è sempre stato infedele, cade la barriera del "vado a rovinare un matrimonio". Poi, dopo aver, diciamo, "consolidato", il rapporto, si parla anche e le idee escono. Cosi' mi tocca spesso spiegare. poi naturalmente si ripassa a consolidare...-)


:rotfl::rotfl:
Che gente che frequenti...:rotfl::rotfl:

Ma dimmi un po', che target di età che cerchi?

PS no, non sono interessata...lo dico a tutti quelli (tebe...) che vorranno fare battutine...


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vero... scusa Ely, sono la solita stordita


Ssssshhh, non lo dire a nessuno...che non l'ho nemmeno capita subito la battuta di sbri...:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E non ce ne metto. Mi piace parlarne, non scrivere le ricette. Se capita nel discorso ok, ma postare le ricette direttamente no.


sì sì... capito. Non ti esponi mai... paura eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Respira tu dai, io sono rilassatissima oggi
> 
> Ti ripongo la questione che stai eludendo da un po':
> 
> ...


Non mi vaaaaaaa. Non con te. E non oggi. Che poi mi rimetti in ignore e soffro come un cane. Ma fai mai la pasta fatta in casa?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://it.bing.com/videos/search?q=...ED0C3587CC5D193E0&first=0&qpvt=zorro+you+tube
> 
> 
> stavolta non c'entra ma questo ho trovato:rotfl::rotfl:



Non lo vedo. Vabbè.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non lo vedo. Vabbè.


è zorro:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu sempre alla vendetta pensi?
> ha tre figli...pensa che ridere
> o ho? forse ho sbagliato post:unhappy:


e mo' te fai scupoli pure per la sua prostata e per i figli che nun possono sape' er paparino cor pannolone?

mavafankul Mine'...

nun esagera' e ricordate che sei de zena e pe' default nun poj esagera'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non era quello il punto.
> il punto era una volontà di cambiamento per amore, poi tu ci hai messo in mezzo la natura infedele, il percorso introspettivo e compagnia bella giudicando di serie b un cambiamento per amore.
> 
> ovvero giudicare un percorso diverso dal tuo.
> ...


Tebe, ti riporto i miei post, uno di seguito all'altro. Vorrei capire dove ho scritto che un cambiamento per amore è un cambiamento di serie B. Ho scritto che PER ME si deve cambiare innanzitutto per se stessi. Altrimenti, PER ME, non si tratta di un cambiamento profondo e radicale. Non so cosa ti abbia turbato del mio discorso, boh.[



Sole ha detto:


> La scelta di essere fedele a un uomo non equivale a diventare una persona fedele.
> 
> Il cambiamento, nel tuo caso, era contingente e funzionale al tuo rapporto con il tuo uomo, quell'uomo.
> 
> ...





Sole ha detto:


> Voglio dirti esattamente quello che ho detto, senza dare giudizi di valore. Non posto mica messaggi subliminali. Se avessi voluto dire che esiste una fedeltà di serie A e B penso proprio che l'avrei scritto.
> 
> Io credo nel cambiamento profondo. (...)
> Dico che si può scegliere di essere fedeli a un uomo anche se tendenzialmente si salterebbe addosso a ogni maschio che si incontra. Ma non si può cambiare profondamente PER un uomo. Perchè il cambiamento che ne deriva sarebbe temporaneo e vincolato a quella persona.
> ...





Sole ha detto:


> Non capisci perchè stiamo parlando di livelli differenti.
> 
> Io parlo di un cambiamento profondo, più rivoluzionario, se vogliamo. Che non si riduce al diventare fedeli. Ma a capire il perchè di certi nostri comportamenti, risalendo all'origine e cambiando quindi alla radice, al di là della fedeltà.
> 
> ...


Ho tolto le parti su mio marito che ti hanno tanto infastidito, evidenziando quelle più importanti.

Detto questo, io ho detto tutto quello che dovevo dire. Trai le conclusioni che vuoi, amen.


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Proprio gemelle separate io e te...:carneval:
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


io rispetto la regola americana: minimo la tua età diviso due più sette: dunque, per ora minimo 27. Ma devo ammettere che qualche strappo alla regola l'ho fatto (non vogliamo mica fare i fiscali). mai sotto i 24, a mia memoria. Massimo sono arrivato ai 46, quando ne avevo 37. Insomma, si spazia...-)


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e mo' te fai scupoli pure per la sua prostata e per i figli che nun possono sape' er paparino cor pannolone?
> 
> *mavafankul Mine'...
> 
> ...


:racchia:che modi


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io rispetto la regola americana: minimo la tua età diviso due più sette: dunque, per ora minimo 27. Ma devo ammettere che qualche strappo alla regola l'ho fatto (non vogliamo mica fare i fiscali). mai sotto i 24, a mia memoria. Massimo sono arrivato ai 46, quando ne avevo 37. Insomma, si spazia...-)



ma respirano?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi vaaaaaaa. Non con te. E non oggi. Che poi mi rimetti in ignore e soffro come un cane. Ma fai mai la pasta fatta in casa?


Ma che ignore, mi sei diventato così simpatico


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come sarebbe un giusto confronto fra traditori?
> voglio dire ...in che cosa trovi che potrebbero esserti utili?


ad esempio un ex traditore seriale come me che ha fatto un percorso di cambiamento. In pratica, un ex-drogato...


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma respirano?:mrgreen:


parecchio


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ad esempio un ex traditore seriale come me che ha fatto un percorso di cambiamento. In pratica, un ex-drogato...



ma una visita psichiatrica proprio no eh?....


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma respirano?:mrgreen:




lo stavo per scrivere io :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tebe, ti riporto i miei post, uno di seguito all'altro. Vorrei capire dove ho scritto che un cambiamento per amore è un cambiamento di serie B. Ho scritto che PER ME si deve cambiare innanzitutto per se stessi. Altrimenti, PER ME, non si tratta di un cambiamento profondo e radicale. Non so cosa ti abbia turbato del mio discorso, boh.[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> parecchio


allora ansimano....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:  sono terminali....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> allora ansimano....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: sono terminali....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


pensa, volevo scriverlo io che ansimano, poi mi è sembrato poco carino. ma si, devo ammetterlo, ansimano


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io rispetto la regola americana: minimo la tua età diviso due più sette: dunque, per ora minimo 27. Ma devo ammettere che qualche strappo alla regola l'ho fatto (non vogliamo mica fare i fiscali). mai sotto i 24, a mia memoria. Massimo sono arrivato ai 46, quando ne avevo 37. Insomma, si spazia...-)



Eccerto meglio imporsi delle regole....
fin dagli albori seguivi queto metodo?


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> pensa, volevo scriverlo io che ansimano, poi mi è sembrato poco carino. ma si, devo ammetterlo, ansimano


staccale le flebo allora poverine...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tebe, ti riporto i miei post, uno di seguito all'altro. Vorrei capire dove ho scritto che un cambiamento per amore è un cambiamento di serie B. Ho scritto che PER ME si deve cambiare innanzitutto per se stessi. Altrimenti, PER ME, non si tratta di un cambiamento profondo e radicale. Non so cosa ti abbia turbato del mio discorso, boh.[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sole... mi dispiace, ma te lo devo dire: stai troppo sulla difensiva. Il discorso di Tebe non era in opposizione al tuo, ma in accordo con quello che dicevi tu, lei ha esposto le sue motivazioni. Perchè, quando ami una persona, ti metti in discussione per lei, fai delle rinunce perchè... quella persona è importante,è l'importanza stessa che quella persona ha per te che produce l'esigenza del cambiamento ,che può essere assolutamente profondo e anche irreversibile. Il discorso di Tebe è chiarissimo. Altrettanto chiaro è che tu abbia detto che questo cambiamento non lo giudichi profondo perchè non è nato da un'introspezione, opinione peraltro che io non condivido. Ecco serie A e serie B.


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Eccerto meglio imporsi delle regole....
> fin dagli albori seguivi queto metodo?



l'ha imparata dalla moglie..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sole... mi dispiace, ma te lo devo dire: stai troppo sulla difensiva. Il discorso di Tebe non era in opposizione al tuo, ma in accordo con quello che dicevi tu, lei ha esposto le sue motivazioni. Perchè, quando ami una persona, ti metti in discussione per lei, fai delle rinunce perchè... quella persona è importante,è l'importanza stessa che quella persona ha per te che produce l'esigenza del cambiamento ,che può essere assolutamente profondo e anche irreversibile. Il discorso di Tebe è chiarissimo. Altrettanto chiaro è che tu abbia detto che questo cambiamento non lo giudichi profondo perchè non è nato da un'introspezione, opinione peraltro che io non condivido. Ecco serie A e serie B.


e della serie C ne vogliamo parlare?..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> *io rispetto la regola americana*: minimo la tua età diviso due più sette: dunque, per ora minimo 27. Ma devo ammettere che qualche strappo alla regola l'ho fatto (non vogliamo mica fare i fiscali). mai sotto i 24, a mia memoria. Massimo sono arrivato ai 46, quando ne avevo 37. Insomma, si spazia...-)


e io che ti rispondevo pure:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Eccerto meglio imporsi delle regole....
> fin dagli albori seguivi queto metodo?


no, da quando comincio a sentirmi un po' vecio. penso dai 35


----------



## Alby (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> molte di loro sono fedeli, al momento single. E si spendono per convincermi del fatto che sbaglio. La vita è curiosa


Perchè lo trovi curioso ?  (Non è una domanda polemica, non ho capito davvero).


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> staccale le flebo allora poverine...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


questi tuoi commenti offrono degli assist mirabili per battute volgari, dalle quali rifuggo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e io che ti rispondevo pure:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Signora, mi meraviglio: per quest'uomo l'organizzazione è B A S I L A R E...poteva mancare la regola sull'età? Io non chiederei altro... non vorrei mai che lei fosse senza il caschetto per gli svenimenti... io ho anche finito le polpette...


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Signora, mi meraviglio: per quest'uomo l'organizzazione è B A S I L A R E...poteva mancare la regola sull'età? Io non chiederei altro... non vorrei mai che lei fosse senza il caschetto per gli svenimenti... io ho anche finito le polpette...



  NOOOOOOO le polpette NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Signora, mi meraviglio: per quest'uomo l'organizzazione è B A S I L A R E...poteva mancare la regola sull'età? Io non chiederei altro... non vorrei mai che lei fosse senza il caschetto per gli svenimenti... io ho anche finito le polpette...


le ho fatte ieri...ci metti la maggiorana?


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Perchè lo trovi curioso ? (Non è una domanda polemica, non ho capito davvero).


premetto che ormai ho capito che vengo bastonato a più non posso solo perché sono un pover infedele seriale organizzato quindi anche se la domanda fosse polemica, nulla questio

E' curioso perché, quando ero giovane ed inesperto, mi sarei aspettato che una donna fedele rifuggisse l'uomo sposato. Ed invece la vita mi ha fatto scoprire che non è affatto vero.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì sì... capito. Non ti esponi mai... paura eh?:mrgreen:


Ho i miei segreti, specie in cucina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> le ho fatte ieri...ci metti la maggiorana?


no. Ma potrei provare, se lei mi garantisce... io esperimento sempre.


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Signora, mi meraviglio: per quest'uomo l'organizzazione è B A S I L A R E...poteva mancare la regola sull'età? Io non chiederei altro... non vorrei mai che lei fosse senza il caschetto per gli svenimenti... io ho anche finito le polpette...


eh si, indispensabile strumento per essere un traditore seriale.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma che ignore, mi sei diventato così simpatico



...

Ma che sei matta?


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sole... mi dispiace, ma te lo devo dire: stai troppo sulla difensiva. Il discorso di Tebe non era in opposizione al tuo, ma in accordo con quello che dicevi tu, lei ha esposto le sue motivazioni. Perchè, quando ami una persona, ti metti in discussione per lei, fai delle rinunce perchè... quella persona è importante,è l'importanza stessa che quella persona ha per te che produce l'esigenza del cambiamento ,che può essere assolutamente profondo e anche irreversibile. Il discorso di Tebe è chiarissimo. Altrettanto chiaro è che tu abbia detto che questo cambiamento non lo giudichi profondo perchè non è nato da un'introspezione, opinione peraltro che io non condivido. Ecco serie A e serie B.



riassunto perfetto.

Grazie Sbri


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> premetto che ormai ho capito che vengo bastonato a più non posso solo perché sono un pover infedele seriale organizzato quindi anche se la domanda fosse polemica, nulla questio
> 
> E' curioso perché, quando ero giovane ed inesperto, *mi sarei aspettato che una donna fedele rifuggisse l'uomo sposato. *Ed invece la vita mi ha fatto scoprire che non è affatto vero.


ma mica sono donne fedeli. qui sappiamo bene cosa sono. Vediamo se i ragazzi oggi hanno studiato: cosa sono queste, ragazzi???


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> le ho fatte ieri...ci metti la maggiorana?


le polpette di sbri. sono come la nutella... ricetta segreta... slurp.. slurp..


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mica sono donne fedeli. qui sappiamo bene cosa sono. Vediamo se i ragazzi oggi hanno studiato: cosa sono queste, ragazzi???


non lo sapevo, vabbè allora ritiro. Sono tutte delle poco di buono.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Voglio dirti esattamente quello che ho detto, senza dare giudizi di valore. Non posto mica messaggi subliminali. Se avessi voluto dire che esiste una fedeltà di serie A e B penso proprio che l'avrei scritto.
> 
> Io credo nel cambiamento profondo. Mio marito è stato infedele, ma è cambiato moltissimo, oggi è un'altra persona sotto quell'aspetto. E penso che qualunque donna troverà, saprà esserle fedele. Il percorso di introspezione che ha fatto lo ha portato a rivoluzionare una parte di sè. A scoprire pezzi mancanti della propria identità di uomo.
> 
> ...




Cambiare secondo me non deve essere un'esigenza ma un qualcosa che ti viene naturale un qualcosa che in un attimo vedi le cose sotto un'altro aspetto e ti comporti di conseguenza come se il tuo ciclo naturale fosse sempre stato quello.....


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> le polpette di sbri. sono come la nutella... ricetta segreta... slurp.. slurp..


sbriciola', acchist mitt'c o guttalax inte' purpett'...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mica sono donne fedeli. qui sappiamo bene cosa sono. Vediamo se i ragazzi oggi hanno studiato: cosa sono queste, ragazzi???


ma concordo con Massimo..Sbri...si apre un mondo che manco immagini possa esistere..ad esempio stamattina in negozio di paese,sono entrato,e la tipa che era li'mi ha squadrato per bene,lo stesso ho fatto io..due secondi..una volta non l'avrei fatto.
Ho capito che non cercava di capire chi ero..ma...spero di rivederla...in posto meno affollato.....ahahahahhah...


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma concordo con Massimo..Sbri...si apre un mondo che manco immagini possa esistere..ad esempio stamattina in negozio di paese,sono entrato,e la tipa che era li'mi ha squadrato per bene,lo stesso ho fatto io..due secondi..una volta non l'avrei fatto.
> Ho capito che non cercava di capire chi ero..ma...spero di rivederla...in posto meno affollato.....ahahahahhah...


non ci posso credere: uno che concorda con me!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non lo sapevo, vabbè allora ritiro. Sono tutte delle poco di buono.


ma sai che sei pieno di pregiudizi? no, no... aspetto che arrivi qualcuno che ha studiato. Do un aiutino:
come si definisce la donna single amante che si proclama fedele e che cerca di convertire l'amante sposato che non vuole mettere in discussione la famiglia? Andiamo, ragazzi, è facile!


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sbriciola', acchist mitt'c o guttalax inte' purpett'...
> 
> ahahahah


à soreta  ahahahhaaahahahha


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma concordo con Massimo..Sbri...si apre un mondo che manco immagini possa esistere..ad esempio stamattina in negozio di paese,sono entrato,e la tipa che era li'mi ha squadrato per bene,lo stesso ho fatto io..due secondi..una volta non l'avrei fatto.
> Ho capito che non cercava di capire chi ero..ma...spero di rivederla...in posto meno affollato.....ahahahahhah...


scusa Lo', ma questa n'do stava fino a mo?

t'era scappata?

ahahahah


----------



## Alby (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> premetto che ormai ho capito che vengo bastonato a più non posso solo perché sono un pover infedele seriale organizzato quindi anche se la domanda fosse polemica, nulla questio
> 
> E' curioso perché, quando ero giovane ed inesperto, mi sarei aspettato che una donna fedele rifuggisse l'uomo sposato. Ed invece la vita mi ha fatto scoprire che non è affatto vero.


Be' ma l'impegnato sei tu, non loro !!
E poi (e sempre senza polemica) non pensi che qualcuna di loro possa essersi sinceramente innamorata di te ?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sai che sei pieno di pregiudizi? no, no... aspetto che arrivi qualcuno che ha studiato. Do un aiutino:
> come si definisce la donna single amante che si proclama fedele e che cerca di convertire l'amante sposato che non vuole mettere in discussione la famiglia? Andiamo, ragazzi, è facile!


Io lo so ma non lo dico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> scusa Lo', ma questa n'do stava fino a mo?
> 
> t'era scappata?
> 
> ahahahah


a scuola:unhappy:


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sai che sei pieno di pregiudizi? no, no... aspetto che arrivi qualcuno che ha studiato. Do un aiutino:
> come si definisce la donna single amante che si proclama fedele e che cerca di convertire l'amante sposato che non vuole mettere in discussione la famiglia? Andiamo, ragazzi, è facile!


o ragazzi se avete altri difetti da attribuirmi non fate complimenti


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sai che sei pieno di pregiudizi? no, no... aspetto che arrivi qualcuno che ha studiato. Do un aiutino:
> come si definisce la donna single amante che si proclama fedele e che cerca di convertire l'amante sposato che non vuole mettere in discussione la famiglia? Andiamo, ragazzi, è facile!


e dai zia Sbri.... 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma intendi quella che si rotola nel fango?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io lo so ma non lo dico.


Ti piace indispettirmi, eh?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non ci posso credere: uno che concorda con me!


ahahahah...per forza siamo identici....ti ho dato volentieri reputazione,,e se non mi sono invornito,ieri forse ti ho pure salutato ....coraggio amico..adesso nessuno ti attachera'piu'.sanno che e'molto pericoloso..:mrgreen:sfidarmi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e dai zia Sbri....
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma intendi quella che si rotola nel fango?:rotfl:


ohhh, brava Simy... spiegalo al nuovo compagnuccio...


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sai che sei pieno di pregiudizi? no, no... aspetto che arrivi qualcuno che ha studiato. Do un aiutino:
> come si definisce la donna single amante che si proclama fedele e che cerca di convertire l'amante sposato che non vuole mettere in discussione la famiglia? Andiamo, ragazzi, è facile!


SCEMAAAAA!!!  e pure nu' poc' zoccola pero', jamme bell...

ho vinto quarcheccosa?

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a scuola:unhappy:


se all'asilo...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> o ragazzi se avete altri difetti da attribuirmi non fate complimenti


eeessì... io poco di buono non mi permetterei mai...


----------



## Alby (13 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Be' ma l'impegnato sei tu, non loro !!
> E poi (e sempre senza polemica) non pensi che qualcuna di loro possa essersi sinceramente innamorata di te ?


Te lo chiedo perchè mi hai colpita quando all'inizio dici che tutte le tue storie extra sono rimaste come delle amicizie. 
Allora, ho pensato, almeno con le amanti non si è comportato troppo male. 
E poi leggo  "molte di loro sono fedeli, al momento single. E si spendono per convincermi del fatto che sbaglio. La vita è curiosa"
e quindi credo che, forse, in tutte quelle che ti sono capitate qualcuna si può anche essere innamorata di te. 
A questo ci avevi mai pensato ?  (non è un rimprovero, te lo giuro, voglio solo capire se ne sei consapevole)


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> SCEMAAAAA!!! e pure nu' poc' zoccola pero', jamme bell...
> 
> ho vinto quarcheccosa?
> 
> ahahahahahah


lei è ripetente... anche se non ha accesso al blog però... queste cose le abbiamo ripetute tanto, dovrebbe saperle. Niente, torni a posto, la interrogo la prossima settimana.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti piace indispettirmi, eh?


Più o meno come con le maestrine a squola.


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Be' ma l'impegnato sei tu, non loro !!
> E poi (e sempre senza polemica) non pensi che qualcuna di loro possa essersi sinceramente innamorata di te ?


si si, infatti l'impegnato sono io. Ma mi sarei aspettato che se uno disprezza gli infedeli, non li frequenta. Si, in qualche caso è avvenuto che sia stato innamoramento, ma quello di solito segue all'infedeltà. Voglio dire, normalmente i miei tradimenti non sono con persone che conosco da tempo


----------



## Alby (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sai che sei pieno di pregiudizi? no, no... aspetto che arrivi qualcuno che ha studiato. Do un aiutino:
> come si definisce la donna single amante che si proclama fedele e che cerca di convertire l'amante sposato che non vuole mettere in discussione la famiglia? Andiamo, ragazzi, è facile!


Io la chiamerei "Stupida innamorata", perchè è quello che sono stata io col "mio"     
ma immagino che le definizioni qui dentro siano molto diverse. 
Per Massinfedele : ora per questa bastoneranno pure me, stai a vedere !!!


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Te lo chiedo perchè mi hai colpita quando all'inizio dici che tutte le tue storie extra sono rimaste come delle amicizie.
> Allora, ho pensato, almeno con le amanti non si è comportato troppo male.
> E poi leggo "molte di loro sono fedeli, al momento single. E si spendono per convincermi del fatto che sbaglio. La vita è curiosa"
> e quindi credo che, forse, in tutte quelle che ti sono capitate qualcuna si può anche essere innamorata di te.
> A questo ci avevi mai pensato ? (non è un rimprovero, te lo giuro, voglio solo capire se ne sei consapevole)


quando è successo sono sempre stato molto attento al rapporto. Ad esempio, cercando di essere diponibile a parlare e a non sparire.


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lei è ripetente... anche se non ha accesso al blog però... queste cose le abbiamo ripetute tanto, dovrebbe saperle. Niente, torni a posto, la interrogo la prossima settimana.


porca troja che sfiga...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più o meno come con le maestrine a squola.


----------



## Alby (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si si, infatti l'impegnato sono io. Ma mi sarei aspettato che se uno disprezza gli infedeli, non li frequenta. Si, in qualche caso è avvenuto che sia stato innamoramento, ma quello di solito segue all'infedeltà. Voglio dire, normalmente i miei tradimenti non sono con persone che conosco da tempo


Ti innamori solo di chi conosci da tempo ? 
Beato te   

L'uomo che ho amato io era molto infedele e molto bugiardo, e in fin dei conti forse anche cattivo : una volta, per esempio,  mio padre finì in ospedale per un cancro. Lui in quel periodo sparì, credo perchè non voleva "rotture di scatole".
Io pensai che fosse finita e non lo cercai più... Peccato che lui ricomparve dopo 2 settimane per chiedermi una cosa di lavoro.

Che ti devo dire: lì mi sono disinnamorata con la stessa velocità con cui me ne ero innamorata


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> quando è successo sono sempre stato molto attento al rapporto. Ad esempio, cercando di essere diponibile a parlare e a non sparire.


E quando si è trattato di chiudere come hai fatto?


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io rispetto la regola americana: minimo la tua età diviso due più sette: dunque, per ora minimo 27. Ma devo ammettere che qualche strappo alla regola l'ho fatto (non vogliamo mica fare i fiscali). mai sotto i 24, a mia memoria. Massimo sono arrivato ai 46, quando ne avevo 37. Insomma, si spazia...-)


MAzza...'ndo cogli cogli eh...
Hai detto niente! :rotfl::rotfl:
Ecco, una cosa buona sarebbe iniziare a darti un limite di età..diciamo dai 35 in su, almeno inizi a scansare l'effetto vecchietto-disgustoso.


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> questi tuoi commenti offrono degli assist mirabili per battute volgari, dalle quali rifuggo.


Nono, commenta...rielaborale in versione meno volgare. Vai....


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quando si è trattato di chiudere come hai fatto?



  ma mica chiudeva lui......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> MAzza...'ndo cogli cogli eh...
> Hai detto niente! :rotfl::rotfl:
> Ecco, una cosa buona sarebbe iniziare a darti un limite di età..diciamo dai 35 in su, almeno inizi a scansare l'effetto vecchietto-disgustoso.


ld:

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quando si è trattato di chiudere come hai fatto?


la maggior parte dei miei tradimenti avvengono all'estero (viaggio per lavoro) e la fine della storia è di fatto inevitabile. Quando ci sono i sentimenti, si continua a sentirsi poi piano piano finisce. In altri casi, il fatto che io conduco una vita da uomo sposato (mai un week end, mai una cena), porta la persona a non aspettarsi molto. Quando ci sono i sentimenti, non ci sono pero' accuse, perchè io non ho mai promesso nulla. Ed è per questo che sono in buoni rapporti con le mie ex


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Ti innamori solo di chi conosci da tempo ?
> Beato te
> 
> L'uomo che ho amato io era molto infedele e molto bugiardo, e in fin dei conti forse anche cattivo : una volta, per esempio,  mio padre finì in ospedale per un cancro. Lui in quel periodo sparì, credo perchè non voleva "rotture di scatole".
> ...


eccheccazzo....

ve svaporano l'omini in mano?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> premetto che ormai ho capito che vengo bastonato a più non posso solo perché sono un pover infedele seriale organizzato quindi anche se la domanda fosse polemica, nulla questio
> 
> E' curioso perché, quando ero giovane ed inesperto, mi sarei aspettato che una donna fedele rifuggisse l'uomo sposato. Ed invece la vita mi ha fatto scoprire che non è affatto vero.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mica sono donne fedeli. qui sappiamo bene cosa sono. Vediamo se i ragazzi oggi hanno studiato: cosa sono queste, ragazzi???





massinfedele ha detto:


> non lo sapevo, vabbè allora ritiro. Sono tutte delle poco di buono.


No massi, credo che sbri intendesse altro...

Qui siamo tutte un po' zoccole a prescindere, almeno la maggior parte di noi...
...tranne tebe che non sa scegliere gli amanti...
...tranne minerva che preferisce, penso, definirsi passionale...


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Ti innamori solo di chi conosci da tempo ?
> Beato te
> 
> L'uomo che ho amato io era molto infedele e molto bugiardo, e in fin dei conti forse anche cattivo : una volta, per esempio, mio padre finì in ospedale per un cancro. Lui in quel periodo sparì, credo perchè non voleva "rotture di scatole".
> ...


mi spiace tu abbia avuto questa brutta esperienza. I bastardi sono pessimi (ovviamente io credo di non esserlo, ma verro' smentito da parecchia gente qui..-)


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e dai zia Sbri....
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma intendi quella che si rotola nel fango?:rotfl:


Ehm...scrofa? Oddio non mi ricordo come la definiamo...ho un lapsus....non mettetemi insufficiente però!!!!


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohhh, brava Simy... spiegalo al nuovo compagnuccio...


si chiamano FACOCERE! poi se occorre glielo spieghiamo nel dettaglio 



Minerva ha detto:


>


i saliiiiiiiiiiiiiiii prestooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
Miny ha avuto un mancamento


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ld:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ehm...scrofa? Oddio non mi ricordo come la definiamo...ho un lapsus....non mettetemi insufficiente però!!!!



Ely...che hai oggi? parliamone tesoro


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> MAzza...'ndo cogli cogli eh...
> Hai detto niente! :rotfl::rotfl:
> Ecco, una cosa buona sarebbe iniziare a darti un limite di età..diciamo dai 35 in su, almeno inizi a scansare l'effetto vecchietto-disgustoso.


sarà una grande rinuncia, mannaggia, non mi ci far pensare, già soffro


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sarà una grande rinuncia, mannaggia, non mi ci far pensare, già soffro


E vabè dai...rinunci a qualche anno! Mica a tutto!
Manco ti ho detto astinenza totale! 

vabè, faccio dai 30 in su? Rigorosamente 30 però!


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ely...che hai oggi? parliamone tesoro


Eh...non mi viene!

Perché sono meno acida?


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sarà una grande rinuncia, mannaggia, non mi ci far pensare, già soffro


non puoi spostarti e soffrire da qualche altra parte?
qui ci sto già io stremata dalla q zorro:singleeye:


----------



## Alby (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> eccheccazzo....
> 
> ve svaporano l'omini in mano?
> 
> ahahahahahah



  Se me se fosse svaporato prima... Me ne sarei evitati di drammi !!!  

Per inciso, tutti drammi meritatissimi, lo so. 
Ma quella di esibirsi nel "magico numero della sparizione" quando ne avevo più bisogno è stato un prezzo che non avevo 
messo in conto di pagare.
E se ci vuoi la ciligina sulla torta te la dò subito : poco dopo che mio padre era morto mi chiama (sempre per aiuti 
di lavoro) e quando mi rifiuto e cerco di chiudere mi dice che mi farà cacciare dal posto di lavoro!!!

E' vero che le amanti non meritano pietà, ma a volte ne passano anche loro di sofferenze.


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non puoi spostarti e soffrire da qualche altra parte?
> qui ci sto già io stremata dalla q zorro:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl:
ma è il suo topic questo!!


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> ma è il suo topic questo!!


dettagli


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si chiamano FACOCERE! poi se occorre glielo spieghiamo nel dettaglio


Ecco...si...questo!
E vabè, l'ho detto in altro modo...stiamo li! :rotfl:

Però loro sono comunque in buoni rapporti!


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dettagli


di 50 pagine però...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> *la maggior parte dei miei tradimenti avvengono all'estero (viaggio per lavoro) e la fine della storia è di fatto inevitabile. *Quando ci sono i sentimenti, si continua a sentirsi poi piano piano finisce. In altri casi, il fatto che io conduco una vita da uomo sposato (mai un week end, mai una cena), porta la persona a non aspettarsi molto. Quando ci sono i sentimenti, non ci sono pero' accuse, perchè io non ho mai promesso nulla. Ed è per questo che sono in buoni rapporti con le mie ex


Ah vabbè. Allora grazie.


----------



## Alby (13 Settembre 2012)

E comunque le frasi da traditori sono sempre un po' le stesse : 

"La vita è solo una" 
"Se non sto con altre donne è come avere una Ferrari in garage e non usarla" 
"La fedeltà è un obbligo sociale"
"Io non ti ho promesso niente"  
"Mica me le vado a cercare" 

Se me ne vengono altre le metto.


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah vabbè. Allora grazie.


Ma la commessa è andata in pensione?


----------



## tesla (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> e se non succede?



beh certo l'azzardo, però tu rischi la felicità altrui, moglie + figli.
ma l'essenziale è che stai bene tu, cosa mai ti può interessare di aver cura della persona che hai sposato e di quelli che hai messo al mondo, rispetto a 4 zoccole


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma la commessa è andata in pensione?



No no. Cassiera, comunque.


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> E comunque le frasi da traditori sono sempre un po' le stesse :
> 
> "La vita è solo una"
> "Se non sto con altre donne è come avere una Ferrari in garage e non usarla"
> ...


alby complimenti, dopo una caterva di critiche che non mi hanno sfiorato, sei la prima che veramente tocca sul vivo. Queste frasi, messe cosi', sono proprio bruttine, e molte sono nel mio carnet


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> E comunque le frasi da traditori sono sempre un po' le stesse :
> 
> "La vita è solo una"
> "Se non sto con altre donne è come avere una Ferrari in garage e non usarla"
> ...


'ho bisogno di conferme', 'mi voglio sentire vivo', 'non faccio male a nessuno'


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no. Cassiera, comunque.


 e la sua cassa eri tu :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 'ho bisogno di conferme', 'mi voglio sentire vivo', 'non faccio male a nessuno'


"non le faccio mancare nulla", "sono un ottimo padre di una bimba bellisssssssssima"


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Se me se fosse svaporato prima... Me ne sarei evitati di drammi !!!
> 
> Per inciso, tutti drammi meritatissimi, lo so.
> Ma quella di esibirsi nel "magico numero della sparizione" quando ne avevo più bisogno è stato un prezzo che non avevo
> ...


ah gia' che te eri l'amante e me dispias' che fosse pure stronzo.....

pero' apri l'occhio la prossima volta...


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> beh certo l'azzardo, però tu rischi la felicità altrui, moglie + figli.
> ma l'essenziale è che stai bene tu, cosa mai ti può interessare di aver cura della persona che hai sposato e di quelli che hai messo al mondo, rispetto a 4 zoccole


famo 40-)


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 'ho bisogno di conferme', 'mi voglio sentire vivo', 'non faccio male a nessuno'



dobbiamo avere un'alibi'o no????


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Allora?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> "non le faccio mancare nulla", "sono un ottimo padre di una bimba bellisssssssssima"


ma la pol io la darei a: 'se non hai provato... non puoi capire' ... lì si raggiungono vette sublimi, proprio


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora?




desaparesidos!


----------



## tesla (13 Settembre 2012)

fra poco inizierà anche la gara di sputi e di chi la fa più lontano


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 'ho bisogno di conferme', 'mi voglio sentire vivo', *'non faccio male a nessuno'*


Ma questa l'hai sentita con le tue orecchie o la stai supponendo?


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 'ho bisogno di conferme', 'mi voglio sentire vivo', 'non faccio male a nessuno'


"co' mi' moje se ciula pure piu' mejo"...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Appena tornato...!


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl:adoro





massinfedele ha detto:


> famo 40-)


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora?


ormai...

ahahahah


----------



## tesla (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma la pol io la darei a: 'se non hai provato... non puoi capire' ... lì si raggiungono vette sublimi, proprio


per poco mi dimentico "io amo solo mia moglie le altre sono solo sesso"


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E vabè dai...rinunci a qualche anno! Mica a tutto!
> Manco ti ho detto astinenza totale!
> 
> vabè, faccio dai 30 in su? Rigorosamente 30 però!


vabbe', ma facciamo un piccolo strappo per il viaggetto. Mi attende la mia amante locale ventottenne. Poi faccio il bravo...-)


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questa l'hai sentita con le tue orecchie o la stai supponendo?


alcune lette qua... altre ... purtroppo, sentite con le mie orecchie...


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questa l'hai sentita con le tue orecchie o la stai supponendo?


sentita e letta anche qui da qualche parte!


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> "co' mi' moje se ciula pure piu' mejo"...
> 
> ahahahah



no questo e'cattivo gusto.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> vabbe', ma facciamo un piccolo strappo per il viaggetto. Mi attende la mia amante locale ventottenne. Poi faccio il bravo...-)




fai una cosa simile e'srarai bannato dal sito....buona scopata amico..


----------



## tesla (13 Settembre 2012)

"dopo il sesso con l'amante, il sesso con mia moglie viene meglio"


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no questo e'cattivo gusto.


vabbe' a parte Lothar..

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> "dopo il sesso con l'amante, il sesso con mia moglie viene meglio"


flic o floc?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' a parte Lothar..
> 
> ahahahah



infatti gia'andiamo a mille...cosa potrei fare id piu'a casa??mica ho 20 anni...


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

avete già detto fuori dal letto nessuna pietà?


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sole... mi dispiace, ma te lo devo dire: stai troppo sulla difensiva. Il discorso di Tebe non era in opposizione al tuo, ma in accordo con quello che dicevi tu, lei ha esposto le sue motivazioni. Perchè, quando ami una persona, ti metti in discussione per lei, fai delle rinunce perchè... quella persona è importante,è l'importanza stessa che quella persona ha per te che produce l'esigenza del cambiamento ,che può essere assolutamente profondo e anche irreversibile. Il discorso di Tebe è chiarissimo. Altrettanto chiaro è che tu abbia detto che questo cambiamento non lo giudichi profondo perchè non è nato da un'introspezione, opinione peraltro che io non condivido. Ecco serie A e serie B.


Guarda, ci sono due piani di discussione. Il piano dei contenuti e il piano delle valutazioni personali.

Sul piano dei contenuti io e Tebe la pensiamo in maniera diversa.
Io penso che una persona infedele (stiamo parlando di traditori seriali eh, come Tara e il nostro Massimo) possa darsi una regolata e rigare dritto. E tanto di cappello. Ma per me cambiare è altro. Per cambiare, secondo la mia opinione e la mia esperienza, bisogna scavare a mani nude dentro di sè ed è un lavoro faticoso.
Ma non mi traumatizzo se Tebe o te o chi per voi non siete d'accordo con me. Ci sta ampiamente.

Sul piano delle valutazioni personali, leggere da Tebe certe osservazioni sul fatto che io gliel'ho fatto a fette, che sono noiosa, che riporto esempi che non c'entrano, che sono chiusa e saccente può invece darmi fastidio. E sì, mi metto sulla difensiva come tutti. Fino a un certo punto eh. Poi chi se ne frega.


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Be*

Be vi ricordo ciò che hanno detto a me:dopo essere stata tre mesi con te ho capito che amo il mio uomo!!!


----------



## exStermy (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be vi ricordo ciò che hanno detto a me:dopo essere stata tre mesi con te ho capito che amo il mio uomo!!!


in effetti e' dura...

ahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be vi ricordo ciò che hanno detto a me:dopo essere stata tre mesi con te ho capito che amo il mio uomo!!!


magari non pubblicizzarla troppo sta cosa


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No massi, credo che sbri intendesse altro...
> 
> *Qui siamo tutte un po' zoccole a prescindere, *almeno la maggior parte di noi...
> ...*tranne tebe che non sa scegliere gli amanti...*
> ...tranne minerva che preferisce, penso, definirsi passionale...


no no, ma come ti permetti????

Anche io come voi, e che è!

E ripeto che adesso forse con nik amore segreto...ecco....mi sa che....non vorrei dire perchè anche Man sembrava che..però....

:blank:


----------



## tesla (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> avete già detto fuori dal letto nessuna pietà?



:rotfl:

no ce la siamo dimenticata in effetti.
ah poi c'è la teoria di lothar 
"ho tutti gli amici malati"


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Sono sincero....!All'epoca non ero stabile...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cambiare secondo me non deve essere un'esigenza ma un qualcosa che ti viene naturale un qualcosa che in un attimo vedi le cose sotto un'altro aspetto e ti comporti di conseguenza come se il tuo ciclo naturale fosse sempre stato quello.....


Dipende. Spesso è così. A volte no.

Si cambia perchè si ha vissuto un'esperienza traumatica, ad esempio. 
O per sopravvivenza. E allora ci si rimette in discussione e si ricomincia da capo. 
Si cambia ogni volta che si capisce di aver toccato il fondo e bisogna risalire.
Quando si soffre e si vuole trovare il modo per essere più felici.

In questi casi il cambiamento è un'azione faticosa, che può sembrare tutto fuorchè naturale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> per poco mi dimentico "io amo solo mia moglie le altre sono solo sesso"


giusto. Ma sempre meglio del pietoso 'io con mia moglie sto bene... ma quando vedo l'altra mi sento un ragazzino'


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no, ma come ti permetti????
> 
> Anche io come voi, e che è!
> 
> ...


ormai l'ha detto, ciò che è detto è detto.


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, ci sono due piani di discussione. Il piano dei contenuti e il piano delle valutazioni personali.
> 
> Sul piano dei contenuti io e Tebe la pensiamo in maniera diversa.
> Io penso che una persona infedele (stiamo parlando di traditori seriali eh, come Tara e il nostro Massimo) possa darsi una regolata e rigare dritto. E tanto di cappello. Ma per me cambiare è altro. Per cambiare, secondo la mia opinione e la mia esperienza, bisogna scavare a mani nude dentro di sè ed è un lavoro faticoso.
> ...



continui davvero a non capire.


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be vi ricordo ciò che hanno detto a me:dopo essere stata tre mesi con te ho capito che amo il mio uomo!!!


E' successo anche a me di dirlo, ma è bastata una notte


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ormai l'ha detto, ciò che è detto è detto.


tu zitto che sei l'ultimo arrivato. E non farmi irritare.

Io sono zoccola come tutte qui dentro, chiaro?
anche se trombo in maniera allegorica.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> no ce la siamo dimenticata in effetti.
> ah poi c'è la teoria di lothar
> "ho tutti gli amici malati"


ahahaahhaha sei un mito come fai a ricordare???aspetta aggiungi.........i treni passano e non ritornano.prendiamoli al volo......cara purtroppo non abbiamo piu'30 anni 40 magari e 50 passati da un po'.............lavoro tanto e in fondo sono un bravo capofamiglia.......
...ma dai e'solo andrenalina............ahahahahhhahahh..ciao mitica Tes!


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Sole*

Ecco..tre mesi tantini no?


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

quasi





Tebe ha detto:


> tu zitto che sei l'ultimo arrivato. E non farmi irritare.
> 
> Io sono zoccola* come tutte *qui dentro, chiaro?
> anche se trombo in maniera allegorica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu zitto che sei l'ultimo arrivato. E non farmi irritare.
> 
> Io sono zoccola come tutte qui dentro, chiaro?
> anche se trombo in maniera allegorica.


magari sei diversamente zoccola. In maniera allegorica, però.


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> continui davvero a non capire.


Può essere e magari, ripeto, ci rifletterò su tra me e me.

Ma non ti sorge il dubbio che sia tu a non capire?

O che siamo in due a non capirci?

Questo la dice lunga


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quasi



non era rivolta a te infatti., tutte quelle come me.






c'è qualcosa che devi dirci Min???


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu zitto che sei l'ultimo arrivato. E non farmi irritare.
> 
> Io sono zoccola come tutte qui dentro, chiaro?
> anche se trombo in maniera allegorica.


si perche'tra amante invornito e molle...e Mattia..se non prendi un gigolo'...........hai le ragnatele li'tesoro??ahahahaahhhah


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Può essere e magari, ripeto, ci rifletterò su tra me e me.
> 
> *Ma non ti sorge il dubbio che sia tu a non capire?*
> 
> ...



in questo caso no.
Considerate le risposte avute.


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco..tre mesi tantini no?


Vabbè. Ognuno ha i suoi tempi!


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si perche'tra amante invornito e molle...e Mattia..se non prendi un gigolo'...........hai le ragnatele li'tesoro??ahahahaahhhah


falla finita che vedi tu al prossimo motel....ricordati che la maledizione del pipino mollo posso sempre scagliertela!!!


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> falla finita che vedi tu al prossimo motel....ricordati che la maledizione del pipino mollo posso sempre scagliertela!!!


alla bisogna, io sono ancora in attività-)


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

ma in quanti siete oggi...si può sapere?:singleeye:





Tebe ha detto:


> non era rivolta a te infatti., tutte quelle come me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si perche'tra amante invornito e molle...e Mattia..se non prendi un gigolo'...........hai le ragnatele li'tesoro??ahahahaahhhah


Lotharone non essere crudele. Diciamo che Tebe la sua buona volontà ce la mette tutta. Diciamolo!


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Lotharone ha un bell'arnesone,peccato che gli piace il nero pisellone!!!


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> alla bisogna, io sono ancora in attività-)



No no...ormai sei diventato amichetto di Eliade Sibilla..vade retro satana....


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lotharone ha un bell'arnesone,peccato che gli piace il nero pisellone!!!


Oscuro dai, torna nell'altro 3D e fai il tuo dovere


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lotharone non essere crudele. Diciamo che Tebe la sua buona volontà ce la mette tutta. Diciamolo!


infatti sono super volenterosa!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> falla finita che vedi tu al prossimo motel....ricordati che la maledizione del pipino mollo posso sempre scagliertela!!!



ahahhhahh...vade retro donna....di diversi costumi...potrei lanciare quella di speedy gonzales..posto che riesca a reggere ..qualche colpo...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lotharone ha un bell'arnesone,peccato che gli piace il nero pisellone!!!



che cosa sei che cosa sei che cosa sei.....cosa sei...........


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no...ormai sei diventato amichetto di Eliade Sibilla..vade retro satana....


ma è una amicizia meramente platonica. non fare complimenti, sono contento di essere di aiuto...-)


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*No*

Sono un amabile stronzo!


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ahahhhahh...vade retro donna....di diversi costumi...potrei lanciare quella di speedy gonzales..posto che riesca a reggere ..qualche colpo...



.....beh...almeno con la maledizione seedy G, vuol dire che prima qualcosa di duro c'era....


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no, ma come ti permetti????
> 
> Anche io come voi, e che è!
> 
> ...


Ma dove tebe?:rotfl::rotfl:
Sei più fedele di me un altro po'...solo che lo sei per volontà del tuo amante:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Eli*

Eli com'è andata?


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma è una amicizia *meramente platonica*. non fare complimenti, sono contento di essere di aiuto...-)


Assolutamente! Vai massi...falle vedere come ti comporta un vero amante, che tebe l'ha dimenticato! :rotfl:
Rientra pure nel budget d'età! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma dove tebe?:rotfl::rotfl:
> Sei più fedele di me un altro po'...*solo che lo sei per volontà del tuo amante*:rotfl::rotfl:



no mi oppongo!
Sono ancora, per fortuna, in grado di scegliere, ma sono super settoriale e non è colpa mia se solo Man in tanti anni mi ha fatto partire l'embolo traditorio....

Ripeto:

Confido nelle arti pipinesche si Nik amore segreto.




OT
Messaggio per NIk amor segreto

Ciao...flapflap
ricordati che ho un blog che posso usare come arma non convenzionale, quindi se c'è qualcosa che devo sapere PRIMA (tipo che hai problemi di debacle, durata e non so che altro) informami prima grazie.

Fine OT


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Assolutamente! Vai massi...falle vedere come ti comporta un vero amante, che tebe l'ha dimenticato! :rotfl:
> Rientra pure nel budget d'età! :rotfl:



O Jesus...
Lo chiami già Massi?


----------



## Tr@deUp (13 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo sito per caso, mentre cercavo soluzioni al mio quesito, che è il seguente: se uno è un traditore cronico, ha speranze di cambiare con il passare degli anni? Chissà, magari avete qualche idea in proposito.
> Qualche breve cenno sulla mia vita. Ho 40 anni, sposato tre figli, libero professionista. Sposato da 11 anni, fidanzato da 16 anni, sono infedele da sempre, sia con mia moglie che con le mie precedenti ragazze. Ho sempre convissuto bene con la mia infedeltà, teorizzandone i benefici, applicando alcune regole.
> In primo luogo, fingo di essere fedelissimo. Mia moglie e i nostri amici, credono che io sia fedele. Non mi dipingo come uno senza tentazioni, ma che le conosco e le evito, perchè non sarei bravo a mentire. Puo' sembrare una scusa banale, ma come molte cose banali, funziona.
> In secondo luogo, mi dichiaro sempre alle mie amanti come sposato e disponibile solo per divertimento, aperto a complicazioni sentimentali, ma senza mai mettere in discussione la mia vita. Spesso mi chiamo "il tuo fantasma". Fino ad adesso, non ho mai avuto problemi con i miei amori, con i quali sono rimasto in ottimi rapporti. In vent'anni di proficua attività, non mi è mai successo che una mia amante mi abbia minacciato o si sia comportata in maniera negativa nei miei confronti. Con molte di loro sono ancora in contatto, quando hanno bisogno di consigli con il loro uomo, marito, amante del momento.
> ...


*Che dirti? Alla via così. *

Arriverà anche per te il momento in cui ti siederai di fronte allo specchio delle tue perplessità a cercare risposte e l'unica sensata che ti verrà in mente sarà che per te, come per me, che non c'è risposta. 

La maggioranza dei maschi intorno a me nel tempo e nello spazio sussultano ad ogni passaggio di gnocca, ridacchiano, commentano ed ammiccano. Le battute sulle belle donne proliferano ma soltanto pochi sono disposti ad ammettere, neanche con loro stessi, che alla prima occasione tradirebbero, oh se lo farebbero!!! Ed i più lo fanno. Gli altri? In massima parte solo ipocriti condizionati dal catechismo...

Io e te, almeno fino a non molto tempo fa per quanto mi riguarda, abbiamo invece sempre fatto di tutto e di più per creare l'occasione, in caccia continua, sempre nel rispetto massimo della dignità altrui e di se stessi. Non certamente, ci si muove critica, nel rispetto di quella della moglie o della partner del momento se non addirittura della stessa amante di un certo momento...

Ma come giustamente qualcuno ha osservato nel tradimento *mai farsi scoprire* e finché esisteranno solo traditore e suo/a complice, spesso paritetici traditori di altri/e, tutto filerà liscio come l'olio. E solo qualcuno, non io, non tu mi pare, starà a chiedersi rendiconti alla coscienza che, dopo tutto, resta sempre un'opinione.

*Il tradimento esiste solo al momento in cui è scoperto*. Prima è qualcos'altro.

E se anche la moglie ci stesse rendendo pariglia buon per lei se questo consolida e rinsalda l'ottimo e duraturo rapporto! Purché non lo scopra mai ma non per motivi che potrebbero ferire il mio amor proprio o portarmi sofferenza, ma solo per gli stessi esatti motivi che ho appena citato.

E attenzione col concetto di _disgusto_ che associ alla figura della ninfetta col vecchietto, concetto piuttosto perbenista e buonista...potresti, potremmo, trovarci a breve a doverlo riconsiderare!



A margine di tutto ciò non posso fare a meno di notare, dopo aver perso un sacco di tempo a raccogliere il filo delle dozzine di risposte _on topic, _che la reazione media di fronte a queste tue parole è stata completamente diversa da quella avuta col sottoscritto, nonostante fatti e pensiero siano mediamente gli stessi. Così va il mondo, sarà il cambiamento di tempo di questi giorni che ha reso diverse le percezioni di molti. L'unico coerente con se stesso sembra essere stato soltanto spider.


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Assolutamente! Vai massi...falle vedere come ti comporta un vero amante, che tebe l'ha dimenticato! :rotfl:
> Rientra pure nel budget d'età! :rotfl:


finchè sono sul mercato, sempre contento partecipare attivamente...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Assolutamente! Vai massi...falle vedere come ti comporta un vero amante, che tebe l'ha dimenticato! :rotfl:
> Rientra pure nel budget d'età! :rotfl:



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:sai cosa hanno in comune super gnocca e Rosy Bindi????no.....entrambe hanno fatto voto di castita'


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> *Che dirti? Alla via così. *
> 
> Arriverà anche per te il momento in cui ti siederai di fronte allo specchio delle tue perplessità a cercare risposte e l'unica sensata che ti verrà in mente sarà che per te, come per me, che non c'è risposta.
> 
> ...


Eccoci qua, siamo sulla stessa barca e concordo, ovviamente, con te. E forse davvero non c'è risposta. Sui veci con le ragazzine, non so. Per il momento non mi ci vedo, ma forse le cose cambieranno. Comunque, sono lieto di leggerti...-)


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:sai cosa hanno in comune super gnocca e Rosy Bindi????no.....entrambe hanno fatto voto di castita'



.....super gnocca a me?


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:sai cosa hanno in comune super gnocca e Rosy Bindi????no.....entrambe hanno fatto voto di castita'


stai dando della rosy bindi a tebe? :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2012)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Allora?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no mi oppongo!
> Sono ancora, per fortuna, in grado di scegliere, ma sono super settoriale e non è colpa mia se solo Man in tanti anni mi ha fatto partire l'embolo traditorio....


Talmente settoriale che hai preso un mezzo flop! :rotfl:
non sei credibile...tu saper scegliere??
Mi sa che devi prendere un po' di lezioni...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Però*

Personalmente la Santanchè mi ispira un inculata selvaggia e torbida!


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Talmente settoriale che hai preso un mezzo flop! :rotfl:
> non sei credibile...tu saper scegliere??
> Mi sa che devi prendere un po' di lezioni...:rotfl:



no no, niente lezioni.
Devo solo non dirti niente!!!!


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Personalmente la Santanchè mi ispira un inculata selvaggia e torbida!


anche noi a lei:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> finchè sono sul mercato, sempre contento partecipare attivamente...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

La pivetti schiaffi cor pisello...!


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no, niente lezioni.
> Devo solo non dirti niente!!!!


Cattiva e pensare che ho sempre tifato per te...non è colpa mia se la storia è prevedibile!


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Personalmente la Santanchè mi ispira un inculata selvaggia e torbida!





Minerva ha detto:


> anche noi a lei:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu zitto che sei l'ultimo arrivato. E non farmi irritare.
> 
> Io sono zoccola come tutte qui dentro, chiaro?
> anche se trombo in maniera allegorica.



senti crotala divina zoccolina

interactive marketing  della Matra

vogliamo concludere qualche buon affare o no?


che con tutta questa introspezione mi avete fatto venir voglia di una scopata 















ma bella pesa


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Chiara*

Posso chiedere un appuntamento al tuo culo?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senti crotala divina zoccolina
> 
> interactive marketing della Matra
> 
> ...




:mexican::mexican::mexican:..sacrilegio..lei fa'l'amore con Man..mica e'una scopata..non hai letto che smancerie da 15 anni si scrivono???non mai riso tanto:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..Tebina perdonami


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican::mexican:..sacrilegio..lei fa'l'amore con Man..mica e'una scopata..non hai letto che smancerie da 15 anni si scrivono???non mai riso tanto:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..Tebina perdonami


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican::mexican:..sacrilegio..lei fa'l'amore con Man..mica e'una scopata..non hai letto che *smancerie da 15 anni *si scrivono???non mai riso tanto:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..*Tebina perdonami*



ehm....sommo Lothar, mi sembra che anche tu, eh :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senti crotala divina zoccolina
> 
> interactive marketing  della Matra
> 
> ...




ma non dirlo a me....che ho gli ormoni assassini e poco introspettivi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non dirlo a me....che ho gli ormoni assassini e poco introspettivi




ma tu ti sfoghi con nik amore segreto

io facendo la minestra di verdure


:condom::condom::condom:


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2012)

*Chiara*

Ti serve una zucchina dalla punta rosa?


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma tu ti sfoghi con nik amore segreto
> 
> io facendo la minestra di verdure
> 
> ...


basta trovare un bel traditore seriale, e tutto si risolve


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ehm....sommo Lothar, mi sembra che anche tu, eh :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


sbagli persona esimia Chiara....io non ho mai scritto simili robe..ne le ho pensate..abbiamo sempre dtto stima simpatia affetto..ma ammmmmoooooorrre come loro mai..vade retro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> basta trovare un bel traditore seriale, e tutto si risolve



tesoro, ma sai con chi stai parlando?









chiedi a tebe, lei è il marketing


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma tu ti sfoghi con nik amore segreto
> 
> io facendo la minestra di verdure
> 
> ...



......nik per ora non me lo da....

ci sta pensando....

Forse ha paura che lo sputtani sul blog!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sbagli persona esimia Chiara....io non ho mai scritto simili robe..ne le ho pensate..abbiamo sempre dtto stima simpatia affetto..ma ammmmmoooooorrre come loro mai..vade retro.



ma hanno scritto ammmmmmmmmmmmoooooooooore??????????

mi sono persa dei pezzi per strada?


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican::mexican:..sacrilegio..lei fa'l'amore con Man..mica e'una scopata..non hai letto che smancerie da 15 anni si scrivono???non mai riso tanto:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..Tebina perdonami



perdonato!

:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti serve una zucchina dalla punta rosa?



ma poi le frullo, sai che peccato sprecare così le primizie dell'orto? :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma hanno scritto ammmmmmmmmmmmoooooooooore??????????
> 
> mi sono persa dei pezzi per strada?


leggiti il blog e vedrai....ahahahhahahh....Chiara se si sposano..dobbiamo fare i testimoni....ahahah


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tesoro, ma sai con chi stai parlando?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no sono nuovo, perdoni l'eccesso di zelo


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma hanno scritto ammmmmmmmmmmmoooooooooore??????????
> 
> mi sono persa dei pezzi per strada?



ma no.

Man è in vacanza, l'altra settimana mi ha scritto un sms e non ho risposto.
Oggi mi ha scritto altro sms e ho risposto.

Vedono sempre ammmmore questi.

Sono anche quattro settimane che non vedo man, su.
Nemmeno sms?


----------



## Trasparenza (13 Settembre 2012)

è quasi impossibile seguire questo forum....
parlate di cose e persone che conoscete solo voi.


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> è quasi impossibile seguire questo forum....
> parlate di cose e persone che conoscete solo voi.



hai ragione.
Mi prendono per il culo perchè sembro una super traditrice ma sono sempre stata fedele a Mattia, finchè non ha tradito lui.
a tre anni dal tradimento, visto che sono settoriale ho scelto la preda.
Ovvero un fedele che ho dovuto praticamente mostrizzare per farmelo.

E racconto sul blog questa storia, lui si chiama Manager.

Ora...dicono che c'è ammoooore fra me e lui.

Ed è falso.
Quindi mi prendono per il culo, anche perchè il mio manager amante ha problemi erettili...aveva...


meglio che smetta perchè la mia posizione è sempre più compromessa a questo punto


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no.
> 
> Man è in vacanza, l'altra settimana mi ha scritto un sms e non ho risposto.
> Oggi mi ha scritto altro sms e ho risposto.
> ...


 l

scherzavo Tebe ovvio....non tutti sono diavoli insensibili e terreni come me..per fortuna forse,c'e'chi ancora mette del sentimento,giusto sia cosi'.io non la vedo da 3 mesi e sento da tanto...non ricordo quanto.


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l
> 
> scherzavo Tebe ovvio....non tutti sono diavoli insensibili e terreni come me..per fortuna forse,c'e'chi ancora mette del sentimento,giusto sia cosi'.io non la vedo da 3 mesi e sento da tanto...non ricordo quanto.


ma tranquillo loth...lo so che scherzi.
man è un fedele e credo sia chiaro a tutti che ci mette qualcosa in più del dovuto.
Ma lui è lui e io sono io.

Ognuno pensa per se, no?


3 mesi?
Ti manca?


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tesoro, ma sai con chi stai parlando?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Massi...lei ti fa nero.
Altro che flap flap.











ti fa capire cos'è davvero fare una scopata mondiale.
Altro che quelle quattro ( o 40) sciacquette con cui ti sei accompagnato fino ad ora.




Pivello


----------



## Trasparenza (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> Mi prendono per il culo perchè sembro una super traditrice ma sono sempre stata fedele a Mattia, finchè non ha tradito lui.
> a tre anni dal tradimento, visto che sono settoriale ho scelto la preda.
> Ovvero un _fedele_ che ho dovuto praticamente mostrizzare per farmelo.
> ...



ti ringrazio tanto per queste delucidazioni. Mi chiedevo da settimane chi fosse
questo fantomatico Manager.
Ti leggo con piacere e "diversamente fedele" è davvero geniale .
avevo letto anche quella faccenda degli scambisti, l'articolo era ben fatto
e molto profondo, purtroppo è stato mezzo rovinato da una discussione
piuttosto stupida organizzata da certe persone. 

però visto che volevi trasgredire, dovevi accuratamente scegliere
una persona all'altezza  della situazione. In tutti i sensi.

ora mi avvio alla mia Casa Della Desolazione.
manco il pigiama caldo mi sono portato. E il maestrale tira che è un piacere...
ciao ciao


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> Mi prendono per il culo perchè sembro una super traditrice ma sono sempre stata fedele a Mattia, finchè non ha tradito lui.
> a tre anni dal tradimento, visto che sono settoriale ho scelto la preda.
> Ovvero un fedele che ho dovuto praticamente mostrizzare per farmelo.
> ...


ma scusa, con tanti begli infedeli sul mercato, ti vai proprio a prendere un fedele? Io, non per conflitto di interessi, consiglio sempre un uomo infedele, possibilmente cronico. Debbo ammettere tuttavia che in alcuni casi l'infedeltà cronica mi è stata d'impaccio, perché le donne vogliono spesso essere un po' uniche, e sapere che ti stai per accoppiare con un seriale non attira. In questi casi, la descrizione della mia infedeltà è più, diciamo, attenta. Mi dichiaro infedele, ma molto selettivo. Qusto aiuta a piazzare il prodotto, che poi sarei io


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Massi...lei ti fa nero.
> Altro che flap flap.
> 
> 
> ...


se è per questo io sono molto modesto, e sempre pronto ad imparare. quindi, nessun problema a prendermi del pivello, o altro, se si tratta di scopata mondiale.


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> [...]
> *
> Il tradimento esiste solo al momento in cui è scoperto*. Prima è qualcos'altro.
> 
> [...]


 E' un uccello? E' un aereo? E' Supe...No, è un tradimento. Eppure per un attimo...


----------



## massinfedele (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> E' un uccello? E' un aereo? E' Supe...No, è un tradimento. Eppure per un attimo...


l'uccello è comunque coinvolto


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> l'uccello è comunque coinvolto


Già. 
Sono contenta che tu abbia colto anche la battutaccia nella citazione. 

Ti regalo uno smeraldo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Massi...lei ti fa nero.
> Altro che flap flap.
> 
> 
> ...



Vedo che i miei euri sono ben investiti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma scusa, con tanti begli infedeli sul mercato, ti vai proprio a prendere un fedele? Io, non per conflitto di interessi, consiglio sempre un uomo infedele, possibilmente cronico. Debbo ammettere tuttavia che in alcuni casi l'infedeltà cronica mi è stata d'impaccio, perché le donne vogliono spesso essere un po' uniche, e sapere che ti stai per accoppiare con un seriale non attira. *In questi casi, la descrizione della mia infedeltà è più, diciamo, attenta. Mi dichiaro infedele, ma molto selettivo. Qusto aiuta a piazzare il prodotto, che poi sarei io*



però, Massimobelloinfedele....capisco bene il tuo discorso, non fa una grinza

ma non è che si può scegliere come al supermercato

e poi non credere di farla franca con questa storia dell'attenta selezione....a meno che non sia confermata la storia dell 40 sciacquette

:smile:


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> Mi prendono per il culo perchè sembro una super traditrice ma sono sempre stata fedele a Mattia, finchè non ha tradito lui.
> a tre anni dal tradimento,* visto che sono settoriale *ho scelto la preda.
> Ovvero un fedele che ho dovuto praticamente mostrizzare per farmelo.
> ...


settoriale nel senso che scegli solo fra managers?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> l'uccello è comunque coinvolto


a volte, mica sempre, la fai facile tu


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2012)

*Massi*

Scusa ma questo "fiducioso di cambiare" suona surreale


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso chiedere un appuntamento al tuo culo?





solo a lui?

e io? chi sono io?



:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> l'uccello è comunque coinvolto



:risata: mi hai fatta catapultare giù dalla sedia.

Ommmmmiodiooooooooo


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vedo che i miei euri sono ben investiti



E vorrei vedere.
Unite nella zoccolaggine creativa!
Mica siamo qui a pettinare pipini


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

io non 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 con ste faccine


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E vorrei vedere.
> Unite nella zoccolaggine creativa!
> Mica siamo qui a pettinare pipini


nah.    va mica bene.   e io che ti volevo mandare Toygirl e Taraeffe perchè le allevassi alla sacra arte delle diversamente fedeli....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io non
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :risata: mi hai fatta catapultare giù dalla sedia.
> 
> Ommmmmiodiooooooooo


E soprattutto l'uccello trova sempre il modo di entrare...
Lo capii dentro la basilica di san pietro...vedendo un uccello volare dentro la cupola...


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma scusa, con tanti begli infedeli sul mercato, ti vai proprio a prendere un fedele? Io, non per conflitto di interessi, consiglio sempre un uomo infedele, possibilmente cronico. Debbo ammettere tuttavia che in alcuni casi l'infedeltà cronica mi è stata d'impaccio, perché le donne vogliono spesso essere un po' uniche, e sapere che ti stai per accoppiare con un seriale non attira. In questi casi, la descrizione della mia infedeltà è più, diciamo, attenta. Mi dichiaro infedele, ma molto selettivo. Qusto aiuta a piazzare il prodotto, che poi sarei io


Ma non è che vado in caccia di fedeli, è un pò una leggenda metropolitana (pinocchia) cioè...lui, manager, è stato...Lui.
Non posso spiegarti cosa mi è scattato improvvisamente dopo mesi che lavoravamo insieme...non mi attirava se non il suo cervello e poi...

Il fatto che fosse fedele è stato un maledetto danno collaterale perchè le cose sono difficoltose!
TRE mesi per farlo arrivare al motel! Cioè...ho dovuto mettere giù l'artiglieria super pesante, che nemmeno una pornodiva!

Ora...razionalmente avrei scelto un traditore se avessi voluto tradire.
Il punto è questo.
Io non pensavo a tradire. Non guardavo gli uomini come potenziali amanti.
Mi ritenevo libera di tradire si, ma...troppo selettiva ecco.
Quindi. E' stato un fulmine a ciel sereno su cui non ho potuto opporre nessun tipo di resistenza capisci?


detto questo scusa. Selettivo sta cippa.
40 sciacq...hem...amanti?



le selezionavi in base al colore dei capelli?







:mrgreen:

p.s. Scusa, ma non sei entrato per smettere di tradire? Non mi sembri convinto


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> settoriale nel senso che scegli solo fra managers?



te lo saprò dire quando arriverò al...vediamo...quarto amante?
A quel punto si può fare una media.
Per ora ho tradito solo con Man, quindi non abbiamo dati valutabili


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo sito per caso, mentre cercavo soluzioni al mio quesito, che è il seguente: se uno è un traditore cronico, ha speranze di cambiare con il passare degli anni? Chissà, magari avete qualche idea in proposito.
> Qualche breve cenno sulla mia vita. Ho 40 anni, sposato tre figli, libero professionista. Sposato da 11 anni, fidanzato da 16 anni, sono infedele da sempre, sia con mia moglie che con le mie precedenti ragazze. Ho sempre convissuto bene con la mia infedeltà, teorizzandone i benefici, applicando alcune regole.
> In primo luogo, fingo di essere fedelissimo. Mia moglie e i nostri amici, credono che io sia fedele. Non mi dipingo come uno senza tentazioni, ma che le conosco e le evito, perchè non sarei bravo a mentire. Puo' sembrare una scusa banale, ma come molte cose banali, funziona.
> In secondo luogo, mi dichiaro sempre alle mie amanti come sposato e disponibile solo per divertimento, aperto a complicazioni sentimentali, ma senza mai mettere in discussione la mia vita. Spesso mi chiamo "il tuo fantasma". Fino ad adesso, non ho mai avuto problemi con i miei amori, con i quali sono rimasto in ottimi rapporti. In vent'anni di proficua attività, non mi è mai successo che una mia amante mi abbia minacciato o si sia comportata in maniera negativa nei miei confronti. Con molte di loro sono ancora in contatto, quando hanno bisogno di consigli con il loro uomo, marito, amante del momento.
> ...


spero che non ti offenderai,ma dopo 64 pagine di discussione..... tenderei a ritenerti un cazzaro.

così,sensazione a pelle


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah.    va mica bene.   e io che ti volevo mandare Toygirl e Taraeffe perchè le allevassi alla sacra arte delle diversamente fedeli....


Cosa vuoi che ti dica.
Tara l'ho convinta che si può diventare fedeli per amore e Toy è ancora troppo spigolosa.
E poi Toy alla fine è una tenerona. 
No Toy diventerà fedele convinta quando troverà l'uomo giusto. Non se ne rende conto ma non è per niente una diversamente fedele.


Mica è da tutti scusa.
:blank:


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>










adesso admin ci banna


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> spero che non ti offenderai,ma dopo 64 pagine di discussione..... tenderei a ritenerti un cazzaro.
> 
> così,sensazione a pelle









è l'eterna lotta bene contro male.
Lo abbiamo traviato noi.
Pure Eliade gli ha detto di andare...


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica.
> Tara l'ho convinta che si può diventare fedeli per amore e Toy è ancora troppo spigolosa.
> E poi Toy alla fine è una tenerona.
> No Toy diventerà fedele convinta quando troverà l'uomo giusto. Non se ne rende conto ma non è per niente una diversamente fedele.
> ...


appunto perchè rischiano di diventare fedeli, che tu dovresti intervenire.

e poi tutti sti sms con Manager non mi garbano......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non è che vado in caccia di fedeli, è un pò una leggenda metropolitana (pinocchia) cioè...lui, manager, è stato...Lui.
> Non posso spiegarti cosa mi è scattato improvvisamente dopo mesi che lavoravamo insieme...non mi attirava se non il suo cervello e poi...
> 
> Il fatto che fosse fedele è stato un maledetto danno collaterale perchè le cose sono difficoltose!
> ...



la smetti con queste introspezioni?


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> è l'eterna lotta bene contro male.
> Lo abbiamo traviato noi.
> Pure Eliade gli ha detto di andare...


mah...sarà come dici tu.     magari sarà che stasera sono irritabile......però costui parvemi cazzaro tipo quello che si dichiara sommelier e sente il tappo nell'unica bottiglia con la chiusura in plastica.....


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto perchè rischiano di diventare fedeli, che tu dovresti intervenire.
> 
> e poi tutti sti sms con Manager non mi garbano......


ma no, cosa intervengo...prima che Toy lo diventi passa ancora qualche anno, tranquillo.
Tara invece spero che l'abbiamo persa. Tra le file di noi egoisti bastardi traditori.

Ma che tutti sti sms...In quattro settimane questi di oggi sono stati gli unici contatti.
Perchè non ti garbano?


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la smetti con queste introspezioni?



hai ragione. Non è il mio stile.
Non so cosa mi ha preso oggi. saranno gli sms di manager. O la foto nudo di Nik amore segreto.
Non so.
Mah...
Torno superficiale


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no, cosa intervengo...prima che Toy lo diventi passa ancora qualche anno, tranquillo.
> Tara invece spero che l'abbiamo persa. Tra le file di noi egoisti bastardi traditori.
> 
> Ma che tutti sti sms...In quattro settimane questi di oggi sono stati gli unici contatti.
> Perchè non ti garbano?


mah,non ti so dire.   stasera me rode e rischio di rispondere malamente.

Però ho la sensazione che le cose siano meno sotto il tuo controllo di quanto tu pensi.

My 2 cents


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah...sarà come dici tu.     magari sarà che stasera sono irritabile......però costui parvemi cazzaro tipo quello che si dichiara sommelier e sente il tappo nell'unica bottiglia con la chiusura in plastica.....



come mai sei irritabile?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non è che vado in caccia di fedeli, è un pò una leggenda metropolitana (pinocchia) cioè...lui, manager, è stato...Lui.
> Non posso spiegarti cosa mi è scattato improvvisamente dopo mesi che lavoravamo insieme...non mi attirava se non il suo cervello e poi...
> 
> Il fatto che fosse fedele è stato un maledetto danno collaterale perchè le cose sono difficoltose!
> ...



No è entrato nell'attesa che gli venga l'ispirazione di smettere:mosking:


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> come mai sei irritabile?


parecchi motivi,non tutti confessabili.

diciamo che se ti piace l'uomo ringhiante,stasera farei al caso tuo


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la smetti con queste introspezioni?


Ma tranquilla, qui le introspezioni si sono perse da un pezzo.

Anzi, mi pare proprio che ci sia un'atmosfera allegra e frizzantina, assolutamente poco propizia all'introspezione.

Massimo probabilmente continuerà a tradire finchè l'uccello regge, ma almeno ha trovato un luogo virtuale in cui scacciare spensieratamente i suoi pochi scrupoli, già decimati da anni di tradimenti.


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> parecchi motivi,non tutti confessabili.
> 
> diciamo che s*e ti piace l'uomo ringhiante,stasera farei al caso tuo*


si mi piace. Mi piace soprattutto quando poi arrivo a fargli _ghirighiri_ (metaforico) sotto il mento.


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma tranquilla, qui le introspezioni si sono perse da un pezzo.
> 
> *Anzi, mi pare proprio che ci sia un'atmosfera allegra e frizzantina, assolutamente poco propizia all'introspezione.*
> 
> Massimo probabilmente continuerà a tradire finchè l'uccello regge, ma almeno ha trovato un luogo virtuale in cui scacciare spensieratamente i suoi pochi scrupoli, già decimati da anni di tradimenti.



e già...
peccato. Niente introspezioni da lacrime e sangue.
















Livelli.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione. Non è il mio stile.
> Non so cosa mi ha preso oggi. saranno gli sms di manager. *O la foto nudo di Nik amore segreto*.
> Non so.
> Mah...
> Torno superficiale




più facile....


promette bene?


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> più facile....
> 
> 
> promette bene?



:festa::festa::festa:

troppo frizzante? ok



Si Divina, promette proprio bene.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2012)

Mah secondo me Massimo continuerà a fare lavori di introspezione con il suo ciccio dentro le fighe...finchè il ciccio ce la fa no? Perchè il nonno diceva sempre che a 80 anni tira ancora...ma non spinge più...

E quando il corpo se frusta...

L'anima se giusta...

Se io faccio lavoro di introspezione personale trovo solo...
Na figa sverta...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa:
> 
> *troppo frizzante*? ok
> 
> ...



ma no...dicevo che è più facile che sia stata la foto che l' sms


----------



## Sole (13 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Mah secondo me Massimo continuerà a fare lavori di introspezione con il suo ciccio dentro le fighe...finchè il ciccio ce la fa no? *Perchè il nonno diceva sempre che a 80 anni tira ancora...ma non spinge più...
> 
> E quando il corpo se frusta...
> 
> ...


Sul nero sono d'accordo, è proprio così!

E sul rosso guarda, ho talmente pochi dubbi che ti approverei


----------



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si mi piace. Mi piace soprattutto quando poi arrivo a fargli _ghirighiri_ (metaforico) sotto il mento.


dubito sia serata da ghirighiri


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul nero sono d'accordo, è proprio così!
> 
> E sul rosso guarda, ho talmente pochi dubbi che ti approverei


Oppure solo una montagna di musica...di tutti i tipi e di tutti i generi...no?
Ma non trovo mai me stesso perchè tutto è vanità...no?
Oggi ci siamo domani non si sa...


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> dubito sia serata da ghirighiri


E si...hai ragione. Non sei mai stato così secco.





Un bacino?
No che poi pensi male e ti tocchi.



:mrgreen:


----------



## bastardo dentro (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> eh si, magari dovete esorcizzarmi. Purtroppo non faccio parte di quella schiera di persone che sanno, o si arroganoi il diritto di sapere, dove sia il bene ed il male. Costoro, senza nulla sapere della mia vita, sono in grado di dirmi che il mio rapporto ed il mio amore per mia moglie è indegno perchè io sono infedele, che io sia un padre orrendo perché sono infedele, che qualunque mia idea di cambiamento sia indegna perché sono infedele. Sperano che io abbia le corna, pensando di farmi un danno. Sono un bastardo, e come tale la mia vita deve essere uno schifo, mi dicono.
> 
> Ebbene, proprio perché non faccio parte di questo gruppo di persone, che hanno e propinano tante belle certezze, io rispetto anche l'opinione di costoro, pur ritenendola profondamente errata. C'è chi crede alla fedeltà, a Dio, alla sincerità e ad i tanti bei altri valori assoluti che accompagnano la nostra vita, ed in base ai quali si ammazza tanta gente. In base alla vostra bella fedeltà nel mùondo islamico si ammazza ancora. Ed in base ai tali bei volori assoluti di cui vi beate, tutti giudicano il resto del mondo. E' un percorso lineare. A mio modo di vedere, facile. Ed errato.
> 
> ...



il mio percorso è stato per certi versi simile al tuo. ho 40 anni sono una persona di successo ho due bambini una bella moglie, tutto perfetto (quasi...). Molti anni fa ho tradito, mi sono innamorato, la mia vicenda alcuni qui la conoscono e devo dire che qui ho trovato molti elementi che mi hanno, nel tempo, aiutato ad evolvere e, spero a migliorare. io ho sempre tradito ma ho sempre "sofferto" nel farlo. più cercavo altre donne più mi sentivo fallito. io porto un elemento ancora diverso rispetto ai molti già contenuti in questa stimolante discussione. Ora, solo ora, dopo molti anni non penso più che le fedeltà sia castrazione o frustrazione ma che consenta, se si vive un rapporto vero, di raggiungere qualcosa in più. Io conosco poche coppie dove vi sia qesto "quid pluris" ma dove c'è si percepisce che non c'è bisogno di altro. basta osservare come una coppia si guarda. 

alcuni dicono che l'innamoramento passa, altri che la passione prima o poi i spegne io credo dipenda da quante energie si è disponibili ad investire. certo, una donna diversa rende tutto semplice, il batticuore, le mani che scoprono un corpo nuovo, il respiro affannoso e tutto il resto ma - terminato l'amplesso - mi sentivo ancora più vuoto, soprattutto quando lo facevo con la mia amante (sposata anche lei...) che avrei voluto per me. stesso discorso quando mi sono ingroppato l'impossibile per dimenticare l'amante di cui mi ero innamorato. oggi credo che l'amore e la fedeltà richiedano il coraggio di sentirsi vulnerabili e per certi versi dipendenti dall'altro. Una bella pompa della mie segretarie anestetizzerebbe ogni problema ed alleggerirebbe tutto ma, tutto sommato, lascerebbe il tempo che trova. Da quando sono "pulito" se abbraccio i miei bambini e li guardo negli occhi non distolgo lo sguardo mi sento marito e padre al 100% con tutte le mie forze e devo dire che mi sento bene, molto bene. E se proprio vedo una gnocca che mi fa girare la testa adotto la tecnica pulp fiction: "una bella sega e passa tutto....". Intendiamoci, questa è solo la mia esperienza, e alla base della mia persona c'è il rispetto quindi io, sebbene non condivida il tuo comportamento, lo rispetto al 110% e non mi permetto alcun giudizio nè positivo nè tantomeno negativo. porto solo la mia esperienza di omino piccolo piccolo. vivo meglio e senza altre donne in giro mi sento più "semplice" e più "aperto" al mondo non solo concentrato a dirmi quanto sono figo, quanto è bella la mia casa a curma o la mia lucente x5, c'è altro, e c'è soprattutto molto di più...

bastardo dentro


----------



## perplesso (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E si...hai ragione. Non sei mai stato così secco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


credimi.....stasera anche con tutti i flap del mondo ti azzannerei. 

Buonanotte Tebe


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> il mio percorso è stato per certi versi simile al tuo. ho 40 anni sono una persona di successo ho due bambini una bella moglie, tutto perfetto (quasi...). Molti anni fa ho tradito, mi sono innamorato, la mia vicenda alcuni qui la conoscono e devo dire che qui ho trovato molti elementi che mi hanno, nel tempo, aiutato ad evolvere e, spero a migliorare. io ho sempre tradito ma ho sempre "sofferto" nel farlo. più cercavo altre donne più mi sentivo fallito. io porto un elemento ancora diverso rispetto ai molti già contenuti in questa soddisfazione. Ora, solo ora, dopo molti anni non penso più che le fedeltà sia castrazione o frustrazione ma che consenta, se si vive un rapporto vero, di raggiungere qualcosa in più. Io conosco poche coppie dove vi sia qesto "quid pluris" ma dove c'è si percepisce che non c'è bisogno di altro. basta osservare come una coppia si guarda.
> 
> alcuni dicono che l'innamoramento passa, altri che la passione prima o poi i spegne io credo dipenda da quante energie si è disponibili ad investire. certo, una donna diversa rende tutto semplice, il batticuore, le mani che scoprono un corpo nuovo, il respiro affannoso e tutto il resto ma - terminato l'amplesso - mi sentivo ancora più vuoto, soprattutto quando lo facevo con la mia amante (sposata anche lei...) che avrei voluto per me. io credo che l'amore e la fedeltà richiedano il coraggio di sentirsi vulnerabili e per certi versi dipendenti dall'altro. Una bella pompa della mie segretarie anestetizzerebbe ogni problema ed alleggerirebbe tutto ma, tutto sommato, lascia il tempo che trova. Da quando sono "pulito" quando abbraccio i miei bambini e li guardo negli occhi non distolgo lo sguardo sono marito e padre al 100% con tutte le mie forze e mi sento bene, molto bene. E se proprio vedo una gnocca che mi fa girare la testa adotto la tecnica pulp fiction: "una bella sega e passa tutto....". Intendiamoci, questa è solo la mia esperienza, e alla base della mia persona c'è il rispetto quindi io, sebbene non condivida il tuo comportamento, lo rispetto al 110% e non mi permetto alcun giudizio nè positivo nè tantomeno negativo. porto solo la mia esperienza di omino piccolo piccolo.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ce ne fossero di omini piccoli come te 

Ne approfitto per un abbraccio al volo, è sempre bello leggerti


----------



## Sole (14 Settembre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> alcuni dicono che l'innamoramento passa, altri che la passione prima o poi i spegne io credo dipenda da quante energie si è disponibili ad investire. certo, una donna diversa rende tutto semplice, il batticuore, le mani che scoprono un corpo nuovo, il respiro affannoso e tutto il resto ma - terminato l'amplesso - mi sentivo ancora più vuoto, soprattutto quando lo facevo con la mia amante (sposata anche lei...) che avrei voluto per me. stesso discorso quando mi sono ingroppato l'impossibile per dimenticare l'amante di cui mi ero innamorato. *oggi credo che l'amore e la fedeltà richiedano il coraggio di sentirsi vulnerabili e per certi versi dipendenti dall'altro.*


Scusa se riprendo il tuo post... ma penso che ci sia una profonda verità in quello che ho evidenziato. Lo credo anch'io e l'ho scritto di recente. Riconoscersi vulnerabili richiede coraggio. Senza questo ricoscimento si resta a distanza di sicurezza rispetto all'altro... ed è in questa distanza che nasce il tradimento, per me.


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> alby complimenti, dopo una caterva di critiche che non mi hanno sfiorato, sei la prima che veramente tocca sul vivo. Queste frasi, messe cosi', sono proprio bruttine, e molte sono nel mio carnet


E' lo stesso carnet di tutti quelli come te, tesoro. 
Perchè per quanto vi dichiariate anticonvenzionali (in fodo, la fedeltà, è solo una convenzione per voi, no ?) siete tutti 
ugualetti, piccoletti, con pensieri molto semplici (e sentimenti e sensazioni altrettanto semplici). 
Pappa, cacca, figa, ninna.

Siete quelli che vivono per mettere la crocette alle voci  "moglie"  "figli"  "suv"  "casa grossa"  "amanti" "Iphone" "ostentazione di soldi" e una volta flaggate tutte le crocette siete a posto (e non saprete mai che, magari, la vostra passione era la musica classica). 
Sieti quelli del : "Mia moglie è una poveretta, io un figo Don Giovanni e la mia amante una zoc..." 
Poi magari scopri che la moglie lo ha sposato per i soldi, l'amante è una cerebrolesa innamorata e lui ce l'ha di 0,2 centimetri... 
Che dirti ?
Noiosetto. Banaletto. 
Una volta provato uno di "traditore seriale" , li hai provati tutti.  
Fatta eccezione per quelli che superano i 0,2 cm, si intende   ;-)

P.S.) La citazione sulla musica classica era un omaggio a Contepinceton.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tranquillo loth...lo so che scherzi.
> man è un fedele e credo sia chiaro a tutti che ci mette qualcosa in più del dovuto.
> Ma lui è lui e io sono io.
> 
> ...



Buongiorno Tebe..ma e'normale che faccia cosi'...sempre parlando seriamente,io di mandare simili sms non mi sarei mai sognato.ovvio per lui non e'sesso e stop,quello probabilmente l'ha gia' a casa sua,lui vuole di piu',quello che la moglie,magari anche lei infedele,non riesce o non vuole piu'dargli.La penso cosi',perche'anch'io sono cosi',duro e ''squalo''come mi pare sia lui,e l'esperienza,purtroppo,dovuta agli anni,mi dice che quando mi sono ''intenerito'',sotto sotto qualcosa ardeva.Buon lavoro...e come sempre in culo alla MerKel,a Monti,all'euro...etc.....


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno Tebe..ma e'normale che faccia cosi'...sempre parlando seriamente,io di mandare simili sms non mi sarei mai sognato.ovvio per lui non e'sesso e stop,quello probabilmente l'ha gia' a casa sua,lui vuole di piu',quello che la moglie,magari anche lei infedele,non riesce o non vuole piu'dargli.La penso cosi',perche'anch'io sono cosi',duro e ''squalo''come mi pare sia lui,e l'esperienza,purtroppo,dovuta agli anni,mi dice che quando mi sono ''intenerito'',sotto sotto qualcosa ardeva.Buon lavoro...e come sempre in culo alla MerKel,a Monti,all'euro...etc.....



dimenticavo...non mi manca ''lei'',ma ieri sera le ho mandato un sms che avrebbe spaventato uno zombie..e infatti ha chiamato..ma il cell segreto ''dormiva''in ufficio..ahahhahahahh..


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dimenticavo...non mi manca ''lei'',ma ieri sera le ho mandato un sms che avrebbe spaventato uno zombie..e infatti ha chiamato..ma il cell segreto ''dormiva''in ufficio..ahahhahahahh..



ma scusa...se non ti manca almeno un minimo perchè le hai mandato un sms?
Anche se era un sms terribile però vuol dire che comunque cercavi un contatto, magari anche solo per vedere se lei ti pensava ancora.

Che hai scritto sull sms?


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> te lo saprò dire quando arriverò al...vediamo...quarto amante?
> A quel punto si può fare una media.
> Per ora ho tradito solo con Man, quindi non abbiamo dati valutabili


no, è che forse volevi dire selettiva


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, è che forse volevi dire selettiva



.....non so più l'italiano.
Si, hai ragione, volevo dire selettiva.
ma diventerò anche settoriale.
Solo duri. Non più diversamente duri.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusa...se non ti manca almeno un minimo perchè le hai mandato un sms?
> Anche se era un sms terribile però vuol dire che comunque cercavi un contatto, magari anche solo per vedere se lei ti pensava ancora.
> 
> Che hai scritto sull sms?


 deformazione..professionale..non mi piace se io chiamo e nessuno mi risponde..lei lo fa'in buonafede,lo sapevo un minut dopo avere avuto il suo cell...quando cominciammo.
pensarmi???ma va'...lei ha 29 anni...giusto se pensa ad altro.

nn posso Tebe scusa...


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....non so più l'italiano.
> Si, hai ragione, volevo dire selettiva.
> ma diventerò anche settoriale.
> Solo duri. Non più diversamente duri.



grazie :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....non so più l'italiano.
> Si, hai ragione, volevo dire selettiva.
> ma diventerò anche settoriale.
> *Solo duri. Non più diversamente duri.
> ...


ok...questo sì che è essere settoriali


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> deformazione..professionale..non mi piace se io chiamo e nessuno mi risponde..lei lo fa'in buonafede,lo sapevo un minut dopo avere avuto il suo cell...quando cominciammo.
> pensarmi???ma va'...lei ha 29 anni...giusto se pensa ad altro.
> 
> nn posso Tebe scusa...



......tu non la racconti giusta....
non insisto


----------



## free (14 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> no ce la siamo dimenticata in effetti.
> ah poi c'è la teoria di lothar
> "ho tutti gli amici malati"



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

oddio muoio!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> il mio percorso è stato per certi versi simile al tuo. ho 40 anni sono una persona di successo ho due bambini una bella moglie, tutto perfetto (quasi...). Molti anni fa ho tradito, mi sono innamorato, la mia vicenda alcuni qui la conoscono e devo dire che qui ho trovato molti elementi che mi hanno, nel tempo, aiutato ad evolvere e, spero a migliorare. io ho sempre tradito ma ho sempre "sofferto" nel farlo. più cercavo altre donne più mi sentivo fallito. io porto un elemento ancora diverso rispetto ai molti già contenuti in questa stimolante discussione. Ora, solo ora, dopo molti anni non penso più che le fedeltà sia castrazione o frustrazione ma che consenta, se si vive un rapporto vero, di raggiungere qualcosa in più. Io conosco poche coppie dove vi sia qesto "quid pluris" ma dove c'è si percepisce che non c'è bisogno di altro. basta osservare come una coppia si guarda.
> 
> alcuni dicono che l'innamoramento passa, altri che la passione prima o poi i spegne io credo dipenda da quante energie si è disponibili ad investire. certo, una donna diversa rende tutto semplice, il batticuore, le mani che scoprono un corpo nuovo, il respiro affannoso e tutto il resto ma - terminato l'amplesso - mi sentivo ancora più vuoto, soprattutto quando lo facevo con la mia amante (sposata anche lei...) che avrei voluto per me. stesso discorso quando mi sono ingroppato l'impossibile per dimenticare l'amante di cui mi ero innamorato. oggi credo che l'amore e la fedeltà richiedano il coraggio di sentirsi vulnerabili e per certi versi dipendenti dall'altro. Una bella pompa della mie segretarie anestetizzerebbe ogni problema ed alleggerirebbe tutto ma, tutto sommato, lascerebbe il tempo che trova. Da quando sono "pulito" se abbraccio i miei bambini e li guardo negli occhi non distolgo lo sguardo mi sento marito e padre al 100% con tutte le mie forze e devo dire che mi sento bene, molto bene. E se proprio vedo una gnocca che mi fa girare la testa adotto la tecnica pulp fiction: "una bella sega e passa tutto....". Intendiamoci, questa è solo la mia esperienza, e alla base della mia persona c'è il rispetto quindi io, sebbene non condivida il tuo comportamento, lo rispetto al 110% e non mi permetto alcun giudizio nè positivo nè tantomeno negativo. porto solo la mia esperienza di omino piccolo piccolo. vivo meglio e senza altre donne in giro mi sento più "semplice" e più "aperto" al mondo non solo concentrato a dirmi quanto sono figo, quanto è bella la mia casa a curma o la mia lucente x5, c'è altro, e c'è soprattutto molto di più...
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ciao BD!
è sempre un piacere leggerti!


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> spero che non ti offenderai,ma dopo 64 pagine di discussione..... tenderei a ritenerti un cazzaro.
> 
> così,sensazione a pelle


ma certo, nessuna offesa. Spero che non ti offenderai, immagino, se io dal tuo messaggio tenderei a ritenerti un fesso


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ......tu non la racconti giusta....
> non insisto


Tebe ascolta...dopo 10 anni mi sono ritrovato un'accidente di gatta tra i piedi..li adoro chiaro...ma sonoa anche rottura.e osservandola,mi ritrovo..io sono abitudinario come lei,che ogni mattina fa le stesse cose.La mia ''amica''....idem..sono abituato ad averla..perderla mi dispiace...poi sai come e'...oggi magari mi chiama quella sposata...e io mi dimentico di tutto.


----------



## free (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma certo, nessuna offesa. Spero che non ti offenderai, immagino, se io dal tuo messaggio tenderei a ritenerti un fesso



credo che volesse dirti che non ti vede disposto a cambiare...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> il mio percorso è stato per certi versi simile al tuo. ho 40 anni sono una persona di successo ho due bambini una bella moglie, tutto perfetto (quasi...). Molti anni fa ho tradito, mi sono innamorato, la mia vicenda alcuni qui la conoscono e devo dire che qui ho trovato molti elementi che mi hanno, nel tempo, aiutato ad evolvere e, spero a migliorare. io ho sempre tradito ma ho sempre "sofferto" nel farlo. più cercavo altre donne più mi sentivo fallito. io porto un elemento ancora diverso rispetto ai molti già contenuti in questa stimolante discussione. Ora, solo ora, dopo molti anni non penso più che le fedeltà sia castrazione o frustrazione ma che consenta, se si vive un rapporto vero, di raggiungere qualcosa in più. Io conosco poche coppie dove vi sia qesto "quid pluris" ma dove c'è si percepisce che non c'è bisogno di altro. basta osservare come una coppia si guarda.
> 
> alcuni dicono che l'innamoramento passa, altri che la passione prima o poi i spegne io credo dipenda da quante energie si è disponibili ad investire. certo, una donna diversa rende tutto semplice, il batticuore, le mani che scoprono un corpo nuovo, il respiro affannoso e tutto il resto ma - terminato l'amplesso - mi sentivo ancora più vuoto, soprattutto quando lo facevo con la mia amante (sposata anche lei...) che avrei voluto per me. stesso discorso quando mi sono ingroppato l'impossibile per dimenticare l'amante di cui mi ero innamorato. oggi credo che l'amore e la fedeltà richiedano il coraggio di sentirsi vulnerabili e per certi versi dipendenti dall'altro. Una bella pompa della mie segretarie anestetizzerebbe ogni problema ed alleggerirebbe tutto ma, tutto sommato, lascerebbe il tempo che trova. Da quando sono "pulito" se abbraccio i miei bambini e li guardo negli occhi non distolgo lo sguardo mi sento marito e padre al 100% con tutte le mie forze e devo dire che mi sento bene, molto bene. E se proprio vedo una gnocca che mi fa girare la testa adotto la tecnica pulp fiction: "una bella sega e passa tutto....". Intendiamoci, questa è solo la mia esperienza, e alla base della mia persona c'è il rispetto quindi io, sebbene non condivida il tuo comportamento, lo rispetto al 110% e non mi permetto alcun giudizio nè positivo nè tantomeno negativo. porto solo la mia esperienza di omino piccolo piccolo. vivo meglio e senza altre donne in giro mi sento più "semplice" e più "aperto" al mondo non solo concentrato a dirmi quanto sono figo, quanto è bella la mia casa a curma o la mia lucente x5, c'è altro, e c'è soprattutto molto di più...
> 
> bastardo dentro


Credo che tutto sto panegirico scritto da uno che si firma "Bastardo Dentro" sia da prendere un attimo con le molle.


----------



## Fabry (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Credo che tutto sto panegirico scritto da uno che si firma "Bastardo Dentro" sia da prendere un attimo con le molle.



Per chi conosce bene la storia di BD, ti assicuro, non è da prendersi con le molle


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Credo che tutto sto panegirico scritto da uno che si firma "Bastardo Dentro" sia da prendere un attimo con le molle.


 no no guarda che ti sbagli! tu non conosci BD 



Fabry ha detto:


> Per chi conosce bene la storia di BD, ti assicuro, non è da prendersi con le molle


ecco appunto! :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Settembre 2012)

Mmm? Vabbè.


----------



## Fabry (14 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm? Vabbè.


Fidati


----------



## Fabry (14 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no no guarda che ti sbagli! tu non conosci BD
> 
> 
> 
> ecco appunto! :up:


Ciao Simy


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

bd ha ben capito quali sono le priorità di vita anche attraverso il dolore


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao Simy


Ciao Fabry! tutto ok?


----------



## Fabry (14 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ciao Fabry! tutto ok?



Tutto ok


----------



## lothar57 (14 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no no guarda che ti sbagli! tu non conosci BD
> 
> 
> 
> ecco appunto! :up:


ciao Simy...intanto attenta che stiamo per arrivare:carneval:...poi mi permetto..perche'tu BD lo conosci davvero???..l'osservazione di JO non e'campata in aria...perche'io mano sul fuoco,su quelli che ho conosciuto davvero,e su di te,almeno ci siamo parlati al cell...ma gli altri......


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Simy...intanto attenta che stiamo per arrivare:carneval:...poi mi permetto..*perche'tu BD lo conosci davvero??*?..l'osservazione di JO non e'campata in aria...perche'io mano sul fuoco,su quelli che ho conosciuto davvero,e su di te,almeno ci siamo parlati al cell...ma gli altri......


non credo di dover dire qui se io e BD ci conosciamo davvero e cmq non credo sia rilevante perdonami!.... in ogni caso mi fido di quello che scrive....  e so che ha affrontato tante cose...dolorose e non che lo hanno portato a queste conclusioni!


----------



## piccola Flo (14 Settembre 2012)

*La risposta al tuo quesito*

sta nel titolo del tuo post: "attendo fiducioso di cambiare". Appunto, tu ATTENDI. NON VUOI. 
Perchè credi nell'infedeltà, e non nella fedeltà. E "vorresti" un cambiamento non sulla base di ciò in cui credi, dunque, ma solo perchè inizi ad avere paura di perdere la tua famiglia. Ma fedeltà non vuol dire avere paura, vuol dire AMARE. Tu stai già facendo del male a tua moglie, anche se non sa nulla dei tuoi tradimenti. Le fai del male, la tradisci!!! Ripetutamente, da sempre... Mi chiedo perchè tu ti sia sposato e abbia avuto figli. I tuoi figli hanno un padre che tradisce l'amore verso la madre, tradisce il motivo per cui dovrebbero essere al mondo!!! Non stai tradendo solo tua moglie, tradisci anche i tuoi figli, così! Nella vita non si può fare tutto il cazzo che si vuole porca miseria, ci sono anche i sentimenti altrui, non solo i nostri!!! E non me ne frega niente se tua moglie non sa. La verità è che la tradisci.
Non ho letto tutti i messaggi del post, ma se non arrivi da solo a quello che ti ho detto allora non cambierai mai e tua moglie non si merita tutto questo. A questo punto dovresti allontanarti da lei, divorziare, dirle che non la ami più e proteggerla però dalla verità di tutti questi anni di schifo. Altrimenti la distruggeresti, credo. Però so che non lo farai mai. Sei solo un enorme egoista. Se ti avanza un briciolo di umanità, lasciala libera di cercare il vero amore, è ancora in tempo. Fra qualche anno sarà già tardi. FALLO PER LEI.
Se voi foste d'accordo sul fatto di avere un rapporto aperto sarebbe un altro discorso. Non sarebbe tradimento. Ma così non è. 
Pensaci bene... hai un altra vita nelle tue mani. E anche quella dei tuoi figli. 
Flo


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

piccola Flo ha detto:


> sta nel titolo del tuo post: "attendo fiducioso di cambiare". Appunto, tu ATTENDI. NON VUOI.
> Perchè credi nell'infedeltà, e non nella fedeltà. E "vorresti" un cambiamento non sulla base di ciò in cui credi, dunque, ma solo perchè inizi ad avere paura di perdere la tua famiglia. Ma fedeltà non vuol dire avere paura, vuol dire AMARE. Tu stai già facendo del male a tua moglie, anche se non sa nulla dei tuoi tradimenti. Le fai del male, la tradisci!!! Ripetutamente, da sempre... Mi chiedo perchè tu ti sia sposato e abbia avuto figli. I tuoi figli hanno un padre che tradisce l'amore verso la madre, tradisce il motivo per cui dovrebbero essere al mondo!!! Non stai tradendo solo tua moglie, tradisci anche i tuoi figli, così! Nella vita non si può fare tutto il cazzo che si vuole porca miseria, ci sono anche i sentimenti altrui, non solo i nostri!!! E non me ne frega niente se tua moglie non sa. La verità è che la tradisci.
> Non ho letto tutti i messaggi del post, ma se non arrivi da solo a quello che ti ho detto allora non cambierai mai e tua moglie non si merita tutto questo. A questo punto dovresti allontanarti da lei, divorziare, dirle che non la ami più e proteggerla però dalla verità di tutti questi anni di schifo. Altrimenti la distruggeresti, credo. Però so che non lo farai mai. Sei solo un enorme egoista. Se ti avanza un briciolo di umanità, lasciala libera di cercare il vero amore, è ancora in tempo. Fra qualche anno sarà già tardi. FALLO PER LEI.
> Se voi foste d'accordo sul fatto di avere un rapporto aperto sarebbe un altro discorso. Non sarebbe tradimento. Ma così non è.
> ...


ciao e ben arrivata! 

ma...  fresca fresca di tradimento... o sei la moglie? 

cmq hai detto bene su tutto!


----------



## lothar57 (14 Settembre 2012)

piccola Flo ha detto:


> sta nel titolo del tuo post: "attendo fiducioso di cambiare". Appunto, tu ATTENDI. NON VUOI.
> Perchè credi nell'infedeltà, e non nella fedeltà. E "vorresti" un cambiamento non sulla base di ciò in cui credi, dunque, ma solo perchè inizi ad avere paura di perdere la tua famiglia. Ma fedeltà non vuol dire avere paura, vuol dire AMARE. Tu stai già facendo del male a tua moglie, anche se non sa nulla dei tuoi tradimenti. Le fai del male, la tradisci!!! Ripetutamente, da sempre... Mi chiedo perchè tu ti sia sposato e abbia avuto figli. I tuoi figli hanno un padre che tradisce l'amore verso la madre, tradisce il motivo per cui dovrebbero essere al mondo!!! Non stai tradendo solo tua moglie, tradisci anche i tuoi figli, così! Nella vita non si può fare tutto il cazzo che si vuole porca miseria, ci sono anche i sentimenti altrui, non solo i nostri!!! E non me ne frega niente se tua moglie non sa. La verità è che la tradisci.
> Non ho letto tutti i messaggi del post, ma se non arrivi da solo a quello che ti ho detto allora non cambierai mai e tua moglie non si merita tutto questo. A questo punto dovresti allontanarti da lei, divorziare, dirle che non la ami più e proteggerla però dalla verità di tutti questi anni di schifo. Altrimenti la distruggeresti, credo. Però so che non lo farai mai. Sei solo un enorme egoista. Se ti avanza un briciolo di umanità, lasciala libera di cercare il vero amore, è ancora in tempo. Fra qualche anno sarà già tardi. FALLO PER LEI.
> Se voi foste d'accordo sul fatto di avere un rapporto aperto sarebbe un altro discorso. Non sarebbe tradimento. Ma così non è.
> ...



ma sei marziano o venusiano scusa?????.........non amare piu'??????ahahahhh...scrivi colossali cazzate es ei fuori dal mondo!sveglia..


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2012)

piccola Flo ha detto:


> sta nel titolo del tuo post: "attendo fiducioso di cambiare". Appunto, tu ATTENDI. NON VUOI.
> Perchè credi nell'infedeltà, e non nella fedeltà. E "vorresti" un cambiamento non sulla base di ciò in cui credi, dunque, ma solo perchè inizi ad avere paura di perdere la tua famiglia. Ma fedeltà non vuol dire avere paura, vuol dire AMARE. Tu stai già facendo del male a tua moglie, anche se non sa nulla dei tuoi tradimenti. Le fai del male, la tradisci!!! Ripetutamente, da sempre... Mi chiedo perchè tu ti sia sposato e abbia avuto figli. I tuoi figli hanno un padre che tradisce l'amore verso la madre, tradisce il motivo per cui dovrebbero essere al mondo!!! Non stai tradendo solo tua moglie, tradisci anche i tuoi figli, così! Nella vita non si può fare tutto il cazzo che si vuole porca miseria, ci sono anche i sentimenti altrui, non solo i nostri!!! E non me ne frega niente se tua moglie non sa. La verità è che la tradisci.
> Non ho letto tutti i messaggi del post, ma se non arrivi da solo a quello che ti ho detto allora non cambierai mai e tua moglie non si merita tutto questo. A questo punto dovresti allontanarti da lei, divorziare, dirle che non la ami più e proteggerla però dalla verità di tutti questi anni di schifo. Altrimenti la distruggeresti, credo. Però so che non lo farai mai. Sei solo un enorme egoista. Se ti avanza un briciolo di umanità, lasciala libera di cercare il vero amore, è ancora in tempo. Fra qualche anno sarà già tardi. FALLO PER LEI.
> Se voi foste d'accordo sul fatto di avere un rapporto aperto sarebbe un altro discorso. Non sarebbe tradimento. Ma così non è.
> ...


esagerata.


----------



## piccola Flo (14 Settembre 2012)

*In cosa,*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> esagerata.


esattamente?
Io parlo di sentimenti. Se sono esagerata per questo, allora ben venga quella che chiami "esagerazione".


----------



## piccola Flo (14 Settembre 2012)

*Grazie Simy, ma*

non sono stata tradita. Ho tradito io. Il mio primo ragazzo. Il mio primo amore. E' stato un enorme errore che chiamarlo errore è un eufemismo, lo so bene. Non è stata una storia parallela, la mia... è stato l'errore di una volta. Ma l'ho fatto.
 L'ho subito detto al mio ragazzo e ci siamo lasciati. C'è molto più di questo, ma essendo una storia particolare e quindi facilmente riconoscibile, per questioni di privacy preferisco non condividerla. Almeno, per ora. 
Detto questo, però, non sono pro-tradimento perchè sono pro-verità sempre e comunque. Ripeto, capirei se le parti fossero d'accordo nell'avere storie extra-coniugali...ma questo è un altro caso. Questo è il caso di un marito 40enne (2 figli) che tradisce la moglie da sempre e ora vuole cambiare perchè ha raggiunto l'età (?!!) per mettere la testa a posto. O, da quello che ho capito io, perchè ha paura di essere scoperto. Mi sembra che la motivazione verso la fedeltà sia debole, per questo dico che SECONDO ME non cambierà e che QUINDI sarebbe il caso di iniziare a pensare alla moglie e al suo bene (DI LEI, questa volta).
Però ribadisco che non ho letto tutti i messaggi della discussione.





Simy ha detto:


> ciao e ben arrivata!
> 
> ma...  fresca fresca di tradimento... o sei la moglie?
> 
> cmq hai detto bene su tutto!


----------



## Trasparenza (14 Settembre 2012)

piccola Flo ha detto:


> esattamente?
> Io parlo di sentimenti. Se sono esagerata per questo, allora ben venga quella che chiami "esagerazione".


già, i sentimenti PiccolaFlo....
merce rara ai tempi d'oggi ...
siamo inguaribilmente fuori tempo.

benvenuta. D'accordo in tutto.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> il mio percorso è stato per certi versi simile al tuo. ho 40 anni sono una persona di successo ho due bambini una bella moglie, tutto perfetto (quasi...). Molti anni fa ho tradito, mi sono innamorato, la mia vicenda alcuni qui la conoscono e devo dire che qui ho trovato molti elementi che mi hanno, nel tempo, aiutato ad evolvere e, spero a migliorare. io ho sempre tradito ma ho sempre "sofferto" nel farlo. più cercavo altre donne più mi sentivo fallito. io porto un elemento ancora diverso rispetto ai molti già contenuti in questa stimolante discussione. Ora, solo ora, dopo molti anni non penso più che le fedeltà sia castrazione o frustrazione ma che consenta, se si vive un rapporto vero, di raggiungere qualcosa in più. Io conosco poche coppie dove vi sia qesto "quid pluris" ma dove c'è si percepisce che non c'è bisogno di altro. basta osservare come una coppia si guarda.
> 
> alcuni dicono che l'innamoramento passa, altri che la passione prima o poi i spegne io credo dipenda da quante energie si è disponibili ad investire. certo, una donna diversa rende tutto semplice, il batticuore, le mani che scoprono un corpo nuovo, il respiro affannoso e tutto il resto ma - terminato l'amplesso - mi sentivo ancora più vuoto, soprattutto quando lo facevo con la mia amante (sposata anche lei...) che avrei voluto per me. stesso discorso quando mi sono ingroppato l'impossibile per dimenticare l'amante di cui mi ero innamorato. oggi credo che l'amore e la fedeltà richiedano il coraggio di sentirsi vulnerabili e per certi versi dipendenti dall'altro. Una bella pompa della mie segretarie anestetizzerebbe ogni problema ed alleggerirebbe tutto ma, tutto sommato, lascerebbe il tempo che trova. Da quando sono "pulito" se abbraccio i miei bambini e li guardo negli occhi non distolgo lo sguardo mi sento marito e padre al 100% con tutte le mie forze e devo dire che mi sento bene, molto bene. E se proprio vedo una gnocca che mi fa girare la testa adotto la tecnica pulp fiction: "una bella sega e passa tutto....". Intendiamoci, questa è solo la mia esperienza, e alla base della mia persona c'è il rispetto quindi io, sebbene non condivida il tuo comportamento, lo rispetto al 110% e non mi permetto alcun giudizio nè positivo nè tantomeno negativo. porto solo la mia esperienza di omino piccolo piccolo. vivo meglio e senza altre donne in giro mi sento più "semplice" e più "aperto" al mondo non solo concentrato a dirmi quanto sono figo, quanto è bella la mia casa a curma o la mia lucente x5, c'è altro, e c'è soprattutto molto di più...
> 
> bastardo dentro


grazie, davvero molto interessante. Ci sono molte similitudini, l'unica differenza importante è la base di partenza. Io non ho tradito innamorandomi, ho sempre tradito. Ma per molti aspetti, condivido la tua analisi. Anche se razionalmente rifuggo dalla sensazione negativa che da il "tradire" di fatto la ho anche io. La catalogo come "sociale" e la supero, ma c'è. Forse questa potrebbe essere una strada per cambiare approccio. Riconsiderare i valori e dare imporportanza a quelli che per ora non considero. 
C'è da dire, per chiarezza, che io non sono mai stato fiero delle mie gesta. Ho sempre vissuto senza limitarmi. Tutto qui. Non ho mai dato un guidizio di valore a quel che facevo o che fanno gli altri. Io giudico la realtà in base alla sofferenza o felicità causata e ricevuta. E' un discorso un po' lungo, ma posso affrontarlo se del caso. Cio' che la vita mi ha dato, davvero molto, l'ho cercato senza voler dimostrare nulla. L'ho cercato con l'energia dell'attività senza il motore del risultato in sé. Con lo stesso approccio mi sono dedicato all'infedeltà. Il piacere di farlo, non il piacere di guardarmi allo specchio e vedere uno che ha moglie, figli, soldi e anche delle altre donne. Non ho mai giudicato, né in positivo né in negativo, le mie azioni se non con il metro del piacere dato/ricevuto. 
Ma colgo il senso delle tue parole e ti posso assicurare che mi sono state molto utili.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> credo che volesse dirti che non ti vede disposto a cambiare...


vabbè, magari me lo poteva dire...-)


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> E' lo stesso carnet di tutti quelli come te, tesoro.
> Perchè per quanto vi dichiariate anticonvenzionali (in fodo, la fedeltà, è solo una convenzione per voi, no ?) siete tutti
> ugualetti, piccoletti, con pensieri molto semplici (e sentimenti e sensazioni altrettanto semplici).
> Pappa, cacca, figa, ninna.
> ...


si probabilmente siamo tutti uguali, come lo sono altri. Io però, e ho provato a spiegarlo nel mio messaggio a BD, non volevo mettere nessuna crocetta. Ho solo vissuto come ritenevo, pensando (magari a torto) di non fare male a nessuno. Ho vissuto pienamente tutto, senza obiettivi, ma solo per vivere. Non penso che mia moglie sia una poveretta, al contrario la stimo molto. E ho sempre fatto in modo che il mondo intorno a noi non sapesse nulla di me, anche per preservare lei. Io non mi sento un figo, solo uno che ha "goduto" (mi si perdoni il gioco di parole) molto e che fino ad ora non ha fatto soffrire. Ma capisco che tu non sia d'accordo. Provvedo a farmi operare per passare da 0.2 a 0.3


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

piccola Flo ha detto:


> non sono stata tradita. Ho tradito io. Il mio primo ragazzo. Il mio primo amore. E' stato un enorme errore che chiamarlo errore è un eufemismo, lo so bene. Non è stata una storia parallela, la mia... è stato l'errore di una volta. Ma l'ho fatto.
> L'ho subito detto al mio ragazzo e ci siamo lasciati. C'è molto più di questo, ma essendo una storia particolare e quindi facilmente riconoscibile, per questioni di privacy preferisco non condividerla. Almeno, per ora.
> Detto questo, però, non sono pro-tradimento perchè sono pro-verità sempre e comunque. Ripeto, capirei se le parti fossero d'accordo nell'avere storie extra-coniugali...ma questo è un altro caso. Questo è il caso di un marito 40enne (2 figli) che tradisce la moglie da sempre e ora vuole cambiare perchè ha raggiunto l'età (?!!) per mettere la testa a posto. O, da quello che ho capito io, perchè ha paura di essere scoperto. Mi sembra che la motivazione verso la fedeltà sia debole, per questo dico che SECONDO ME non cambierà e che QUINDI sarebbe il caso di iniziare a pensare alla moglie e al suo bene (DI LEI, questa volta).
> Però ribadisco che non ho letto tutti i messaggi della discussione.


bè...è dagli errori che si impare Piccola Flo! 
anche io gli ho risposto che non cambierà mai...e non sono stata l'unica :carneval:


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> grazie, davvero molto interessante. Ci sono molte similitudini, l'unica differenza importante è la base di partenza. Io non ho tradito innamorandomi, ho sempre tradito. Ma per molti aspetti, condivido la tua analisi. Anche se razionalmente rifuggo dalla sensazione negativa che da il "tradire" di fatto la ho anche io. La catalogo come "sociale" e la supero, ma c'è. Forse questa potrebbe essere una strada per cambiare approccio. Riconsiderare i valori e dare imporportanza a quelli che per ora non considero.
> C'è da dire, per chiarezza, che io non sono mai stato fiero delle mie gesta. Ho sempre vissuto senza limitarmi. Tutto qui. Non ho mai dato un guidizio di valore a quel che facevo o che fanno gli altri. Io giudico la realtà in base alla sofferenza o felicità causata e ricevuta. E' un discorso un po' lungo, ma posso affrontarlo se del caso. Cio' che la vita mi ha dato, davvero molto, l'ho cercato senza voler dimostrare nulla. L'ho cercato con l'energia dell'attività senza il motore del risultato in sé. Con lo stesso approccio mi sono dedicato all'infedeltà. Il piacere di farlo, non il piacere di guardarmi allo specchio e vedere uno che ha moglie, figli, soldi e anche delle altre donne. Non ho mai giudicato, né in positivo né in negativo, le mie azioni se non con il metro del piacere dato/ricevuto.
> Ma colgo il senso delle tue parole e ti posso assicurare che mi sono state molto utili.


Mi spiace dirtelo, perchè non è nè una critica o un affronto o una svalutazione o altro... 
Ma io non credo ad una parola di quello che hai scritto qui sopra. 
Lo hai fatto con leggerezza, questo si, ma il risultato TU lo hai cercato eccome... 
Il piacere di vantarti, poi, lo stai dimostrando qui dentro. Dove ti vengono fatte osservazioni (molto più tenere 
delle mie) e tu non le accogli e le contesti, o peggio, ti giustifichi dicendo a noi che sei nel giusto.  
Nessuno è nel giusto (e nota bene: è diverso dal dire che il giusto e lo sbagliato non esistono) ma tu volevi un applausino,
volevi suscitare un po' di invidia (forse quella che provi tu normalmente) e volevi fare un po' il galletto... 
Resta, parla e passa del tempo con noi. 
Magari non ci prendere in giro, noi mica siamo tua moglie !!!


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

piccola Flo ha detto:


> non sono stata tradita. Ho tradito io. Il mio primo ragazzo. Il mio primo amore. E' stato un enorme errore che chiamarlo errore è un eufemismo, lo so bene. Non è stata una storia parallela, la mia... è stato l'errore di una volta. Ma l'ho fatto.
> L'ho subito detto al mio ragazzo e ci siamo lasciati. C'è molto più di questo, ma essendo una storia particolare e quindi facilmente riconoscibile, per questioni di privacy preferisco non condividerla. Almeno, per ora.
> Detto questo, però, non sono pro-tradimento perchè sono pro-verità sempre e comunque. Ripeto, capirei se le parti fossero d'accordo nell'avere storie extra-coniugali...ma questo è un altro caso. Questo è il caso di un marito 40enne (2 figli) che tradisce la moglie da sempre e ora vuole cambiare perchè ha raggiunto l'età (?!!) per mettere la testa a posto. O, da quello che ho capito io, perchè ha paura di essere scoperto. Mi sembra che la motivazione verso la fedeltà sia debole, per questo dico che SECONDO ME non cambierà e che QUINDI sarebbe il caso di iniziare a pensare alla moglie e al suo bene (DI LEI, questa volta).
> Però ribadisco che non ho letto tutti i messaggi della discussione.


Stessa storia, identica alla tua. 
Stesso errore che alla fine ho pagato con la solitudine.

Su di lui: no che non cambierà... non vuole !! E la moglie, per me, lo sa già.
Perchè un conto è l'errore di un marito che è comunque e fondamentalmente sempre quello che avevi sposato.  
Ma dimmi come fai a stare una vita con uno così e a non capire che per ogni buco con le gambe che passa,
lui va fuori de testa !!! (e, quando ci riesce, di mutande). 
Non può non averlo mai capito, a meno che non è cieca, sorda e muta.


----------



## piccola Flo (14 Settembre 2012)

*Alby!!*

Scusa se mi intrometto nei vostri discorsi, ma tu come stai? So che può sembrare una domanda scema ma mi farebbe piacere sapere come ti va!
Flo (non so se ti ricordi!)



Alby ha detto:


> Mi spiace dirtelo, perchè non è nè una critica o un affronto o una svalutazione o altro...
> Ma io non credo ad una parola di quello che hai scritto qui sopra.
> Lo hai fatto con leggerezza, questo si, ma il risultato TU lo hai cercato eccome...
> Il piacere di vantarti, poi, lo stai dimostrando qui dentro. Dove ti vengono fatte osservazioni (molto più tenere
> ...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

piccola Flo ha detto:


> sta nel titolo del tuo post: "attendo fiducioso di cambiare". Appunto, tu ATTENDI. NON VUOI.
> Perchè credi nell'infedeltà, e non nella fedeltà. E "vorresti" un cambiamento non sulla base di ciò in cui credi, dunque, ma solo perchè inizi ad avere paura di perdere la tua famiglia. Ma fedeltà non vuol dire avere paura, vuol dire AMARE. Tu stai già facendo del male a tua moglie, anche se non sa nulla dei tuoi tradimenti. Le fai del male, la tradisci!!! Ripetutamente, da sempre... Mi chiedo perchè tu ti sia sposato e abbia avuto figli. I tuoi figli hanno un padre che tradisce l'amore verso la madre, tradisce il motivo per cui dovrebbero essere al mondo!!! Non stai tradendo solo tua moglie, tradisci anche i tuoi figli, così! Nella vita non si può fare tutto il cazzo che si vuole porca miseria, ci sono anche i sentimenti altrui, non solo i nostri!!! E non me ne frega niente se tua moglie non sa. La verità è che la tradisci.
> Non ho letto tutti i messaggi del post, ma se non arrivi da solo a quello che ti ho detto allora non cambierai mai e tua moglie non si merita tutto questo. A questo punto dovresti allontanarti da lei, divorziare, dirle che non la ami più e proteggerla però dalla verità di tutti questi anni di schifo. Altrimenti la distruggeresti, credo. Però so che non lo farai mai. Sei solo un enorme egoista. Se ti avanza un briciolo di umanità, lasciala libera di cercare il vero amore, è ancora in tempo. Fra qualche anno sarà già tardi. FALLO PER LEI.
> Se voi foste d'accordo sul fatto di avere un rapporto aperto sarebbe un altro discorso. Non sarebbe tradimento. Ma così non è.
> ...


Come forse potrai dedurre dai miei precedenti messaggi, non condivido e non serve ripetermi. Non credo che il tradimento sia un male in sè, pertanto le nostre opinioni sono diverse. Affronto però un punto, sul quale anche io mi sono interrogato. Non sarebbe stato meglio non sposarmi e non fare i figli? E adesso che sono sposato, non sarebbe meglio lasciare mia moglie e darle la possibilità di trovare un uomo buono e fedele? Sulla prima domanda, la risposta che mi sono dato è che probabilmente ho sbagliato. Non avrei dovuto sposarmi e fare figli. Ma quando mi sono sposato non ho ragionato in questi termini. In questo concordo con te, non avrei dovuto sposarmi ed avere figli. La cosa è venuta spontanea. Siamo rimasti assieme, ci siamo sposati ed abbiamo fatto i figli. Non era un programma, è stata una cosa progressiva. Ma col senno di poi, bad decision, perché la sua felicità è a rischio a causa dei miei tradimenti. Sul secondo interrogativo, ho più dubbi. Se ora la lascio, la rendo infelice. Magari non le dico i tradimenti e le dico che non la amo più. Se lei mi ama ed è felice con me, non credi che comunque le distruggerei la vita? E' una domanda sincera, non voglio dire che ho ragione, ma condivido il mio ragionamento, quello in base al quale, quando ho analizzato la cosa, ho deciso di continuare.


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

piccola Flo ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto nei vostri discorsi, ma tu come stai? So che può sembrare una domanda scema ma mi farebbe piacere sapere come ti va!
> Flo (non so se ti ricordi!)


Ciao, certo che mi ricordo   
Sto meglio, e mi sento più leggera, ti ringrazio. 
Lui mi manca da morire ma, almeno per me, alla fine dirglielo è stata una scelta quasi obbligata.

E' che non volevo far vivere un uomo che mi amava dentro ad una bugia che solo io avevo scelto. 
Non ce la potevo fare proprio. 

Tu come stai ?


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

*MI PIACEREBBE*



piccola Flo ha detto:


> non sono stata tradita. Ho tradito io. Il mio primo ragazzo. Il mio primo amore. E' stato un enorme errore che chiamarlo errore è un eufemismo, lo so bene. Non è stata una storia parallela, la mia... è stato l'errore di una volta. Ma l'ho fatto.
> L'ho subito detto al mio ragazzo e ci siamo lasciati. C'è molto più di questo, ma essendo una storia particolare e quindi facilmente riconoscibile, per questioni di privacy preferisco non condividerla. Almeno, per ora.
> Detto questo, però, non sono pro-tradimento perchè sono pro-verità sempre e comunque. Ripeto, capirei se le parti fossero d'accordo nell'avere storie extra-coniugali...ma questo è un altro caso. Questo è il caso di un marito 40enne (2 figli) che tradisce la moglie da sempre e ora vuole cambiare perchè ha raggiunto l'età (?!!) per mettere la testa a posto. O, da quello che ho capito io, perchè ha paura di essere scoperto. Mi sembra che la motivazione verso la fedeltà sia debole, per questo dico che SECONDO ME non cambierà e che QUINDI sarebbe il caso di iniziare a pensare alla moglie e al suo bene (DI LEI, questa volta).
> Però ribadisco che non ho letto tutti i messaggi della discussione.


mi piacerebbe sapere se la storia a parti invertite riscuoterebbe i stessi commenti di cui sopra..  

ho i miei dubbi.....


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Mi spiace dirtelo, perchè non è nè una critica o un affronto o una svalutazione o altro...
> Ma io non credo ad una parola di quello che hai scritto qui sopra.
> Lo hai fatto con leggerezza, questo si, ma il risultato TU lo hai cercato eccome...
> Il piacere di vantarti, poi, lo stai dimostrando qui dentro. Dove ti vengono fatte osservazioni (molto più tenere
> ...


liberissima o liberissimo di pensarla come vuoi, ma non è cosi'. Io non dico di essere nel giusto, ma spiego il mio punto di vista. Ma nessun problema se tu o altri la pensano diversamente. Se tu mi conoscessi, sapresti che le cose non stanno come dici tu. Ma, ripeto, ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole, e tu credi che io sia un galletto pensa di fare il figo con questa roba, vabbe'.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Stessa storia, identica alla tua.
> Stesso errore che alla fine ho pagato con la solitudine.
> 
> Su di lui: no che non cambierà... non vuole !! E la moglie, per me, lo sa già.
> ...


anche qui, le cose stanno diversamente, ma non serve insistere. davvero, sei molto lontana/o dai fatti. io, nella vita di tutti giorni, non sono affatto un allupatone. e la percezione del mondo che ci circonda è questa.


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Stessa storia, identica alla tua.
> Stesso errore che alla fine ho pagato con la solitudine.
> 
> Su di lui: no che non cambierà... non vuole !! E la moglie, per me, lo sa già.
> ...



e allora?
Perchè non prendi in considerazione che le va bene proprio così?


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> anche qui, le cose stanno diversamente, ma non serve insistere. davvero, sei molto lontana/o dai fatti. io, nella vita di tutti giorni, non sono affatto un allupatone. e la percezione del mondo che ci circonda è questa.


Scusami, ma se leggo che : 
- hai avuto tante amanti 
- addirittura in un periodo 3 nello stesso ufficio 
- lo fai da prima di sposarti (da 16 quindi)  
- metti volontariamente nell'orecchio delle tue amiche che tu le "scegli", per dare una parvenza di elite che alla fine in realtà non c'è perchè la tua è una strategia per dare loro una finta importanza...  

Mi dici come fai a non ritenerti un allupato ? 
Mi dici la differenza fra TE e uno allupato ? 

Perdonami, ma in ogni discorso ci vuole un minimo di coerenza, e tu non ce l'hai.


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e allora?
> Perchè non prendi in considerazione che le va bene proprio così?


Ciao Tebe, ma io ne sono stra-sicura che a lei va bene. 
E' lui che dice di no, e sta in pena per lei perchè non vuole che soffra.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e allora?
> Perchè non prendi in considerazione che le va bene proprio così?


purtroppo, però, non è così. Debbo dire che anni fa ho tentato, con molta attenzione (e.g. parlando di altri) il livello di possibile accettazione di un rapporto diciamo aperto. Le sue reazioni mi hanno confermato che non avrebbe mai accettato. Ribadisco, inoltre, che tutto cio' che ho fatto e faccio, è sempre avvenuto o in viaggio o durante il lavoro, comprese telefona, messaggi etc. Non sono mai andato a cena fuori con una mia amante o fatto un week end. Dunque, era abbastanza difficile beccarmi


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe, ma io ne sono stra-sicura che a lei va bene.
> E' lui che dice di no, e sta in pena per lei perchè non vuole che soffra.


beh, ma quello che dicono un certo tipo di traditori, bisogna o non ascoltarlo o prenderlo con le pinze.

Un uomo preso il culo evidentemente anche dalla moglie è poca roba...
C'è molto di meglio in giro.
E senza nemmeno cercare tanto, credo


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Scusami, ma se leggo che :
> - hai avuto tante amanti
> - addirittura in un periodo 3 nello stesso ufficio
> - lo fai da prima di sposarti (da 16 quindi)
> ...


correggo allora, per esprimere meglio il concetto. Non SEMBRO un allupato nel mondo che condivido con mia moglie


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> purtroppo, però, non è così. Debbo dire che anni fa ho tentato, con molta attenzione (e.g. parlando di altri) il livello di possibile accettazione di un rapporto diciamo aperto. Le sue reazioni mi hanno confermato che non avrebbe mai accettato. Ribadisco, inoltre, che tutto cio' che ho fatto e faccio, è sempre avvenuto o in viaggio o durante il lavoro, comprese telefona, messaggi etc. Non sono mai andato a cena fuori con una mia amante o fatto un week end. Dunque, era abbastanza difficile beccarmi



....mi sa che mi sono rincoglionita.
Ho capito che Alby non si riferisse a tua moglie, ma alla moglie di "altro".

Ho capito benissimo il tuo pensiero e credo assolutamente che tua moglie non sappia nulla.


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> beh, ma quello che dicono un certo tipo di traditori, bisogna o non ascoltarlo o prenderlo con le pinze.
> 
> Un uomo preso il culo evidentemente anche dalla moglie è poca roba...
> C'è molto di meglio in giro.
> E senza nemmeno cercare tanto, credo


Qui non posso darti torto. 
(Non ti do torto anche su molte altre cose, in effetti).


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> correggo allora, per esprimere meglio il concetto. Non SEMBRO un allupato nel mondo che condivido con mia moglie


Sicuramente sembrerai una persona per bene. SEMBRERAI.
Detto ciò, ormai, non farti scoprire e non dire un cazzo a tua moglie... 
Che le vuoi dire ormai ? 
Che non sai amare, che sei sensibile come una bustina di tè e che mentre lei amava un uomo che in realtà non esiste tu ti sbattevi le amichette in ufficio?

Lasciala stare, che pure se non la conosco sono sicura che non se lo merita.


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> correggo allora, per esprimere meglio il concetto. Non SEMBRO un allupato nel mondo che condivido con mia moglie


E aggiungo : non dirlo neanche alle tue amanti come sei davvero (sono comunque sicura che anche con loro ti fingi diverso) perchè qualcuna (e sottolineo non tutte, ma solo qualcuna) si può innamorare (come tua moglie) e può crederti un uomo meritevole di amore (come tua moglie) e poi può soffrire (come potrebbere succedere a tua moglie). 
Siccome della "tua" non hai avuto un briciolo di pietà in 16 anni, almeno con le nuove che incontri datti una regolata invece di raccontarti la solita menata che sono tutte zoc...  perchè sai A VOLTE capita pure che nella tua finta elite di zoc... ci caschi una persona che alla fine scopre di amarti davvero. 
Un'altra come tua moglie. 
Guarda un po' la vita.


----------



## piccola Flo (14 Settembre 2012)

Ogni rottura è una parziale distruzione di noi stessi, sarà successo anche a te, no? Si torna ad essere soli dopo molto tempo, ci si deve ricordare come si fa, si è più vulnerabili nei confronti del mondo. Però poi ci si riprende. E si SPERA. Si torna a CREDERE. Nel futuro, nell'amore, nella fiducia! L'importante è "lasciarSI" e non "abbandonare", altrimenti per l'altra persona sarà più difficile andare avanti. Dev'essere una cosa di comune accordo, insomma. Dev'esserci un buon dialogo, dev'esserci comprensione reciproca...deve esserci affetto (e quindi rispetto per la libertà RITROVATA dell'altro). Penso che, spiegando a tua moglie che non la ami più, lei capirà che piuttosto che stare con un marito senza amore preferisce stare "da sola" con l'amore per se stessa (che poi veramente soli non si è mai!;p Anzi, dopo una rottura si esce di più, ci si apre al mondo, si iniziano nuove attività e si conosce nuova gente, di solito). Ma questo è solo quello che penso io, io che sono giovane, con una sola esperienza e non matrimoniale!:3
I matrimoni possono terminare, il partner si può disamorare, succede, nessuno ha il controllo di questo! E la vita è una quindi, se sai che vuoi viverla da uomo libero, accettalo e accettati e pretendi anche il bene della donna che ti ha accompagnato per tutti questi anni probabilmente pensando di essere l'unica, per te.






massinfedele ha detto:


> Come forse potrai dedurre dai miei precedenti messaggi, non condivido e non serve ripetermi. Non credo che il tradimento sia un male in sè, pertanto le nostre opinioni sono diverse. Affronto però un punto, sul quale anche io mi sono interrogato. Non sarebbe stato meglio non sposarmi e non fare i figli? E adesso che sono sposato, non sarebbe meglio lasciare mia moglie e darle la possibilità di trovare un uomo buono e fedele? Sulla prima domanda, la risposta che mi sono dato è che probabilmente ho sbagliato. Non avrei dovuto sposarmi e fare figli. Ma quando mi sono sposato non ho ragionato in questi termini. In questo concordo con te, non avrei dovuto sposarmi ed avere figli. La cosa è venuta spontanea. Siamo rimasti assieme, ci siamo sposati ed abbiamo fatto i figli. Non era un programma, è stata una cosa progressiva. Ma col senno di poi, bad decision, perché la sua felicità è a rischio a causa dei miei tradimenti. Sul secondo interrogativo, ho più dubbi. Se ora la lascio, la rendo infelice. Magari non le dico i tradimenti e le dico che non la amo più. Se lei mi ama ed è felice con me, non credi che comunque le distruggerei la vita? E' una domanda sincera, non voglio dire che ho ragione, ma condivido il mio ragionamento, quello in base al quale, quando ho analizzato la cosa, ho deciso di continuare.


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

piccola Flo ha detto:


> Ogni rottura è una parziale distruzione di noi stessi, sarà successo anche a te, no? Si torna ad essere soli dopo molto tempo, ci si deve ricordare come si fa, si è più vulnerabili nei confronti del mondo. Però poi ci si riprende. E si SPERA. Si torna a CREDERE. Nel futuro, nell'amore, nella fiducia! L'importante è "lasciarSI" e non "abbandonare", altrimenti per l'altra persona sarà più difficile andare avanti. Dev'essere una cosa di comune accordo, insomma. Dev'esserci un buon dialogo, dev'esserci comprensione reciproca...deve esserci affetto (e quindi rispetto per la libertà RITROVATA dell'altro). Penso che, spiegando a tua moglie che non la ami più, lei capirà che piuttosto che stare con un marito senza amore preferisce stare "da sola" con l'amore per se stessa (che poi veramente soli non si è mai!;p Anzi, dopo una rottura si esce di più, ci si apre al mondo, si iniziano nuove attività e si conosce nuova gente, di solito). Ma questo è solo quello che penso io, io che sono giovane, con una sola esperienza e non matrimoniale!:3
> I matrimoni possono terminare, il partner si può disamorare, succede, nessuno ha il controllo di questo! E la vita è una quindi, se sai che vuoi viverla da uomo libero, accettalo e accettati e pretendi anche il bene della donna che ti ha accompagnato per tutti questi anni probabilmente pensando di essere l'unica, per te.


Piccola Flo... Perdonami ma non hai ancora capito come è... Adesso ti scriverà che lui AMA sua moglie... 
E' il suo massimo, lui non può provare più di così. La ama davvero, come ama la macchina, il telefono... 
Non può fare più di questo.


----------



## piccola Flo (14 Settembre 2012)

Oh sono contentissima di sentire che stai meglio!!!! Ma quindi gli hai detto TUTTA la verità, alla fine? (se non vuoi riparlarne tranquilla, capisco!)
Sì anch'io sto andando avanti abbastanza bene, grazie, il tempo aiuta tanto...sia a stare bene che a capire e capirsi!!:3 Anche a me manca il mio ex, però sento che non è una cosa patologica ed è già qualcosa, no?x3
Certo che qui, se non si risponde subito, si viene lasciati indietro abbastanza in fretta eh??x3





Alby ha detto:


> Ciao, certo che mi ricordo
> Sto meglio, e mi sento più leggera, ti ringrazio.
> Lui mi manca da morire ma, almeno per me, alla fine dirglielo è stata una scelta quasi obbligata.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Qui non posso darti torto.
> (Non ti do torto anche su molte altre cose, in effetti).


attenta che poi mi diventi superficiale se mi dai troppo ragione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2012)

piccola Flo ha detto:


> Ogni rottura è una parziale distruzione di noi stessi, sarà successo anche a te, no? Si torna ad essere soli dopo molto tempo, ci si deve ricordare come si fa, si è più vulnerabili nei confronti del mondo. Però poi ci si riprende. E si SPERA. Si torna a CREDERE. Nel futuro, nell'amore, nella fiducia! L'importante è "lasciarSI" e non "abbandonare", altrimenti per l'altra persona sarà più difficile andare avanti. Dev'essere una cosa di comune accordo, insomma. Dev'esserci un buon dialogo, dev'esserci comprensione reciproca...deve esserci affetto (e quindi rispetto per la libertà RITROVATA dell'altro). Penso che, spiegando a tua moglie che non la ami più, lei capirà che piuttosto che stare con un marito senza amore preferisce stare "da sola" con l'amore per se stessa (che poi veramente soli non si è mai!;p Anzi, dopo una rottura si esce di più, ci si apre al mondo, si iniziano nuove attività e si conosce nuova gente, di solito). Ma questo è solo quello che penso io, io che sono giovane, con una sola esperienza e non matrimoniale!:3
> I matrimoni possono terminare, il partner si può disamorare, succede, nessuno ha il controllo di questo! E la vita è una quindi, se sai che vuoi viverla da uomo libero, accettalo e accettati e pretendi anche il bene della donna che ti ha accompagnato per tutti questi anni probabilmente pensando di essere l'unica, per *te.*



piccola.....

	
	
		
		
	


	






che ci fai qui?


----------



## piccola Flo (14 Settembre 2012)

Non so Alby, non ho letto molti altri suoi messaggi!:3
Io mi auguro che ALMENO ami/inizi ad amare sua moglie in quanto essere umano (non sono cristiana, è un credo mio separato dalla religione) e quindi, per questo... faccia il suo bene. Per quanto, ormai, è sicuro che la farà soffrire, in un modo o nell'altro.
Lui ha scritto chiedendo al popolo (noi x3) se sia possibile o meno convertirsi da infedeli a fedeli e mi è sembrato di capire che in molti gli abbiano risposto "no, nel tuo caso e leggendo le tue parole, è proprio difficile". Perchè non sembra essere motivato dall'amore. Non sembra essere motivato e basta. Ora, però, dovrebbe esserci lo step successivo...





Alby ha detto:


> Piccola Flo... Perdonami ma non hai ancora capito come è... Adesso ti scriverà che lui AMA sua moglie...
> E' il suo massimo, lui non può provare più di così. La ama davvero, come ama la macchina, il telefono...
> Non può fare più di questo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

*Ho letto...*

... l'avete massacrato per bene. Pensare che all'inizio gli ero sembrata dura io. Vedi, Massi... come al solito all'inizio si fa fatica a capire cosa passa per la testa di chi posta, poi piano piano qualcosina forse si intuisce. Una cosa solo vorrei dirti: tu hai tolto a tua moglie la possibilità di scegliere per la sua vita, dichiarandoti diverso da quello che eri. Non è tanto il fatto che tu non ti saresti dovuto sposare ed avere dei figli... non vedo perchè no. Più che altro lei avrebbe potuto decidere se sposare ed avere dei figli con te, sapendoti come sei... o no. Questa è la tua responsabilità, questo è l'inganno grave, la manipolazione. E la logica epicurea non vale un accidente quando si priva qualcuno della libertà.
Questo dovrebbe farti orrore, non lo spauracchio che qualcuno ti giudichi un domani un vecchio priapo. Tutto qui.


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... l'avete massacrato per bene. Pensare che all'inizio gli ero sembrata dura io. Vedi, Massi... come al solito all'inizio si fa fatica a capire cosa passa per la testa di chi posta, poi piano piano qualcosina forse si intuisce. Una cosa solo vorrei dirti: tu hai tolto a tua moglie la possibilità di scegliere per la sua vita, dichiarandoti diverso da quello che eri. Non è tanto il fatto che tu non ti saresti dovuto sposare ed avere dei figli... non vedo perchè no. Più che altro lei avrebbe potuto decidere se sposare ed avere dei figli con te, sapendoti come sei... o no. Questa è la tua responsabilità, questo è l'inganno grave, la manipolazione. E la logica epicurea non vale un accidente quando si priva qualcuno della libertà.
> Questo dovrebbe farti orrore, non lo spauracchio che qualcuno ti giudichi un domani un vecchio priapo. Tutto qui.



:up:

Fico il tuo avatar zia sbri


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Fico il tuo avatar zia sbri


Paz... una vecchia passione:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... Una cosa solo vorrei dirti: tu hai tolto a tua moglie la possibilità di scegliere per la sua vita, dichiarandoti diverso da quello che eri. Non è tanto il fatto che tu non ti saresti dovuto sposare ed avere dei figli... non vedo perchè no. Più che altro lei avrebbe potuto decidere se sposare ed avere dei figli con te, sapendoti come sei... o no. Questa è la tua responsabilità, questo è l'inganno grave, la manipolazione. E la logica epicurea non vale un accidente quando si priva qualcuno della libertà.
> Questo dovrebbe farti orrore...


è una galera nella quale sta lui per primo.
ha necessità di consensi, conferme, costanti gratificazioni pseudo-affettive.
cerca un equilibrio, una pienezza di sé, una solidità che non ha.
che non può, per questo, offrire.


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> attenta che poi mi diventi superficiale se mi dai troppo ragione


Tebe, quello che penso di tutti i traditori (me compresa) non lo penso di te, e non so pechè !!
Sarà il Tebe-power !!! (è la versione molto più elitaria del blonde-power, che è invece elargito appunto a tutte le donne purchè bionde). 
:-D


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> beh, ma quello che dicono un certo tipo di traditori, bisogna o non ascoltarlo o prenderlo con le pinze.
> 
> Un uomo preso il culo evidentemente anche dalla moglie è poca roba...
> C'è molto di meglio in giro.
> E senza nemmeno cercare tanto, credo


gracias


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> *Tebe, quello che penso di tutti i traditori (me compresa) non lo penso di te, e non so pechè !!*
> Sarà il Tebe-power !!! (è la versione molto più elitaria del blonde-power, che è invece elargito appunto a tutte le donne purchè bionde).
> :-D



chiamasi rammollimento, dipendenza , scarsa autostima e necessità di avere un guru


tutte malattie del nostro tempo, non preoccuparti  :smile:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... l'avete massacrato per bene. Pensare che all'inizio gli ero sembrata dura io. Vedi, Massi... come al solito all'inizio si fa fatica a capire cosa passa per la testa di chi posta, poi piano piano qualcosina forse si intuisce. Una cosa solo vorrei dirti: tu hai tolto a tua moglie la possibilità di scegliere per la sua vita, dichiarandoti diverso da quello che eri. Non è tanto il fatto che tu non ti saresti dovuto sposare ed avere dei figli... non vedo perchè no. Più che altro lei avrebbe potuto decidere se sposare ed avere dei figli con te, sapendoti come sei... o no. Questa è la tua responsabilità, questo è l'inganno grave, la manipolazione. E la logica epicurea non vale un accidente quando si priva qualcuno della libertà.
> Questo dovrebbe farti orrore, non lo spauracchio che qualcuno ti giudichi un domani un vecchio priapo. Tutto qui.


conitnuo a non condividere, ma vi vedo belle convinte


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Sicuramente sembrerai una persona per bene. SEMBRERAI.
> Detto ciò, ormai, non farti scoprire e non dire un cazzo a tua moglie...
> Che le vuoi dire ormai ?
> Che non sai amare, che sei sensibile come una bustina di tè e che mentre lei amava un uomo che in realtà non esiste tu ti sbattevi le amichette in ufficio?
> ...


si si, hai ragione


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> E aggiungo : non dirlo neanche alle tue amanti come sei davvero (sono comunque sicura che anche con loro ti fingi diverso) perchè qualcuna (e sottolineo non tutte, ma solo qualcuna) si può innamorare (come tua moglie) e può crederti un uomo meritevole di amore (come tua moglie) e poi può soffrire (come potrebbere succedere a tua moglie).
> Siccome della "tua" non hai avuto un briciolo di pietà in 16 anni, almeno con le nuove che incontri datti una regolata invece di raccontarti la solita menata che sono tutte zoc... perchè sai A VOLTE capita pure che nella tua finta elite di zoc... ci caschi una persona che alla fine scopre di amarti davvero.
> Un'altra come tua moglie.
> Guarda un po' la vita.


certo, come no


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Piccola Flo... Perdonami ma non hai ancora capito come è... Adesso ti scriverà che lui AMA sua moglie...
> E' il suo massimo, lui non può provare più di così. La ama davvero, come ama la macchina, il telefono...
> Non può fare più di questo.


certo, hai ragione


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

piccola Flo ha detto:


> Ogni rottura è una parziale distruzione di noi stessi, sarà successo anche a te, no? Si torna ad essere soli dopo molto tempo, ci si deve ricordare come si fa, si è più vulnerabili nei confronti del mondo. Però poi ci si riprende. E si SPERA. Si torna a CREDERE. Nel futuro, nell'amore, nella fiducia! L'importante è "lasciarSI" e non "abbandonare", altrimenti per l'altra persona sarà più difficile andare avanti. Dev'essere una cosa di comune accordo, insomma. Dev'esserci un buon dialogo, dev'esserci comprensione reciproca...deve esserci affetto (e quindi rispetto per la libertà RITROVATA dell'altro). Penso che, spiegando a tua moglie che non la ami più, lei capirà che piuttosto che stare con un marito senza amore preferisce stare "da sola" con l'amore per se stessa (che poi veramente soli non si è mai!;p Anzi, dopo una rottura si esce di più, ci si apre al mondo, si iniziano nuove attività e si conosce nuova gente, di solito). Ma questo è solo quello che penso io, io che sono giovane, con una sola esperienza e non matrimoniale!:3
> I matrimoni possono terminare, il partner si può disamorare, succede, nessuno ha il controllo di questo! E la vita è una quindi, se sai che vuoi viverla da uomo libero, accettalo e accettati e pretendi anche il bene della donna che ti ha accompagnato per tutti questi anni probabilmente pensando di essere l'unica, per te.


se fossi sicuro che è per il suo bene, sarei d'accordo con te. ma non ne sono affatto certo, date le conseguenze


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> conitnuo a non condividere, ma vi vedo belle convinte





massinfedele ha detto:


> si si, hai ragione





massinfedele ha detto:


> certo, come no





massinfedele ha detto:


> certo, hai ragione


ovvio che si!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> conitnuo a non condividere, ma vi vedo belle convinte


Non ritieni che tua moglie avrebbe avuto diritto a sapere chi fossi veramente?


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> gracias



non era riferito a te.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

*Ho capito, grazie*

giudsto per significare ad alcuni di voi che ho ben capito i vostri solidi giudizio, il vostro disprezzo e le vostre belle idee. Ciò non toglie che continuo a non condividere quel che pensate ed a ritenere le vostre belle idee per quelle che sono. Non mi interessa entrare nei particolari, ma vi assicuro, la penso in maniera diversa da voi. Potete ovviamente continuare ad offendere, o a massacrarmi compiaciute di farlo, ma davvero la cosa mi lascia totalmente indifferente. Personalmente, tuttavia, vi consigleirei di dedicarvi ad attività che abbiano senso, ché possono sempre tornare utili. Per quanto mi riguarda, i vostri giudizi sono aria fresca. 

Invece, ringrazio chi, pur magari non condividendo affatto il mio stile di vita, ha avuto la bontà di degnarmi di un commento vero e sostanziale, sul quale ho avuto il piacere di ragionare ed ho provato a rispondere.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ritieni che tua moglie avrebbe avuto diritto a sapere chi fossi veramente?


no, e l'ho detto un milardo di volte.


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> giudsto per significare ad alcuni di voi che ho ben capito i vostri solidi giudizio, il vostro disprezzo e le vostre belle idee. Ciò non toglie che continuo a non condividere quel che pensate ed a ritenere le vostre belle idee per quelle che sono. Non mi interessa entrare nei particolari, ma vi assicuro, la penso in maniera diversa da voi. Potete ovviamente continuare ad offendere, o a massacrarmi compiaciute di farlo, ma davvero la cosa mi lascia totalmente indifferente. Personalmente, tuttavia, vi consigleirei di dedicarvi ad attività che abbiano senso, ché possono sempre tornare utili. Per quanto mi riguarda, i vostri giudizi sono aria fresca.
> 
> Invece, ringrazio chi, pur magari non condividendo affatto il mio stile di vita, ha avuto la bontà di degnarmi di un commento vero e sostanziale, sul quale ho avuto il piacere di ragionare ed ho provato a rispondere.


Questo tanto perchè non era vero che voleva l'applauso...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non era riferito a te.


meno male, ero rimasto sorpreso che pure tu ti lanciassi in questa simpatica attività


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

Scusa ma allora perchè stai qui a prenderteli questi inutili giudizi. E poi sono punti di vista e  se è giusto accettare i tuoi è sacrosanto postare i nostri.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio che si!


si si certo


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Questo tanto perchè non era vero che voleva l'applauso...


si si, hai ragione


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si si, hai ragione


Non hai rosicato per niente, eh ?


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si si certo



perchè non provi a chiedere a tua moglie come la pensa in materia? potresti scoprire un mondo!


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Scusa ma allora perchè stai qui a prenderteli questi inutili giudizi. E poi sono punti di vista e se è giusto accettare i tuoi è sacrosanto postare i nostri.


io non ho chiesto giudizi, ho chiesto una discussione su un infedele cronico che decide di cambiare. Non chiedevo che ne pensate della mia vita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> se fossi sicuro che è per il suo bene, sarei d'accordo con te. ma non ne sono affatto certo, date le conseguenze


Certo... ci pensi tu a decidere cosa sia bene per lei. Non fa una piega.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io non ho chiesto giudizi, ho chiesto una discussione su un infedele cronico che decide di cambiare. Non chiedevo che ne pensate della mia vita.


e aggiungo, che anche a chi ha dato giudizio, ma lo ha fatto in maniera civile, ho risposto, cercando di spiegare


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, e l'ho detto un milardo di volte.


ogni tanto scendi anche tra i mortali?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ogni tanto scendi anche tra i mortali?


non volevo essere scortese, è solo che ho capito come la pensate e non vedo il motivo di continuare a offendere. Sta bene, voi pensate che io sia una merda d'uomo, che non amo mia moglie, i miei figli, faccio il galletto etc. Io non lo condivido ma accetto che voi lo pensiate. Però che senso ha insistere ed offendere? E' possibile mostrare il proprio dissenso senza offendere, io credo. Tutto qui


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> meno male, ero rimasto sorpreso che pure tu ti lanciassi in questa simpatica attività



chi io?
No no..avevo inteso tutt'altro


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non volevo essere scortese, è solo che ho capito come la pensate e non vedo il motivo di continuare a offendere. Sta bene, voi pensate che io sia una merda d'uomo, che non amo mia moglie, i miei figli, faccio il galletto etc. Io non lo condivido ma accetto che voi lo pensiate. Però che senso ha insistere ed offendere? E' possibile mostrare il proprio dissenso senza offendere, io credo. Tutto qui


scusa ma dov'è che t'abbiamo offeso?


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> giudsto per significare ad alcuni di voi che ho ben capito i vostri solidi giudizio, il vostro disprezzo e le vostre belle idee. Ciò non toglie che continuo a non condividere quel che pensate ed a ritenere le vostre belle idee per quelle che sono. Non mi interessa entrare nei particolari, ma vi assicuro, la penso in maniera diversa da voi. Potete ovviamente continuare ad offendere, o a massacrarmi compiaciute di farlo, ma davvero la cosa mi lascia totalmente indifferente. Personalmente, tuttavia, vi consigleirei di dedicarvi ad attività che abbiano senso, ché possono sempre tornare utili. Per quanto mi riguarda, i vostri giudizi sono aria fresca.
> 
> Invece, ringrazio chi, pur magari non condividendo affatto il mio stile di vita, ha avuto la bontà di degnarmi di un commento vero e sostanziale, sul quale ho avuto il piacere di ragionare ed ho provato a rispondere.


In fatto di insulti anche tu non vai leggero mi sembra. Il bue che dice cornuto all'asino.....................


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> chi io?
> No no..avevo inteso tutt'altro


grazie, avevo frainteso alla luce delle decine di messaggi gratificanti che mi occupano da 4 o 5 pagine in qua...comunque, mi pare che il concetto sia chiaro...-)


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> In fatto di insulti anche tu non vai leggero mi sembra. Il bue che dice cornuto all'asino.....................


tipo?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa ma dov'è che t'abbiamo offeso?


li devo citare? apetta che te li riporto


----------



## piccola Flo (14 Settembre 2012)

Scusa, ma... mettiamo da parte un attimo i 15 anni di tradimenti, se possibile...
Tu mi stai dicendo che, se anche ti accorgi di non amare più una persona, resti con lei per non farla soffrire?? Questa cosa mi puzza, se permetti.. Io ho paura che sia TU a non voler "soffrire", invece... Mi sembra che tu voglia continuare ad avere la mogliettina in casa che ti accoglie premurosa e intanto fare i tuoi porci comodi nel letto di altre!!! Sbaglio? Guarda, è quello che traspare. Ma allora non capisco cosa ci fai qui.
C'è gente che cerca di consigliarti e tu niente... non capisci.
Noi tutti pensiamo a tua moglie, mi sembra il minimo! Dobbiamo pensare ai tuoi bisogni sessuali scusa?? Dobbiamo dirti "sì bravo, continua così!"???
No, non continuare così. Lascia che tua moglie abbia la possibilità di ricevere amore nell'unica vita che le è concessa, cavolo... Smettila di fare l'egoista!!!



massinfedele ha detto:


> se fossi sicuro che è per il suo bene, sarei d'accordo con te. ma non ne sono affatto certo, date le conseguenze


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

piccola Flo ha detto:


> Scusa, ma... mettiamo da parte un attimo i 15 anni di tradimenti, se possibile...
> Tu mi stai dicendo che, se anche ti accorgi di non amare più una persona, resti con lei per non farla soffrire?? Questa cosa mi puzza, se permetti.. Io ho paura che sia TU a non voler "soffrire", invece... Mi sembra che tu voglia continuare ad avere la mogliettina in casa che ti accoglie premurosa e intanto fare i tuoi porci comodi nel letto di altre!!! Sbaglio? Guarda, è quello che traspare. Ma allora non capisco cosa ci fai qui.
> C'è gente che cerca di consigliarti e tu niente... non capisci.
> Noi tutti pensiamo a tua moglie, mi sembra il minimo! Dobbiamo pensare ai tuoi bisogni sessuali scusa?? Dobbiamo dirti "sì bravo, continua così!"???
> No, non continuare così. Lascia che tua moglie abbia la possibilità di ricevere amore nell'unica vita che le è concessa, cavolo... Smettila di fare l'egoista!!!


va bene


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

Perchè tu vuoi sapere SOLO se riuscirai a cambiare e a non tradire più. E in varie risposte è stato cercato di darti suggerimenti. Però la tua vita è singolare davvero e viene spontaneo "divagare" e qui l'unica persona che risalta, emerge, anche se non è lei a raccontarsi, è tua moglie. 
Che poi a te non interessi o non faccia piacere sentirti dire che la stai ingannando da anni lo capisco, ma non puoi sperare che lo si condivida.
A me, tua moglie fa tanta tanta tenerezza


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non volevo essere scortese, è solo che ho capito come la pensate e non vedo il motivo di continuare a offendere. Sta bene, voi pensate che io sia una merda d'uomo, che non amo mia moglie, i miei figli, faccio il galletto etc. Io non lo condivido ma accetto che voi lo pensiate. Però che senso ha insistere ed offendere? E' possibile mostrare il proprio dissenso senza offendere, io credo. Tutto qui


Mai pensato che tu non ami tua moglie o i tuoi figli. Che tu faccia il galletto... è un altro paio di maniche. Una merda d'uomo poi... mi sembra francamente esagerato. Io ti ho detto che sei egoista e ipocrita... ma mi pareva il minimo sindacale. E fino a che non riuscirai ad ammetterlo dubito che cambierai. Visto che era quello che avevi dichiarato di voler fare.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

*Ci riprovo*

Provo a ripetere che ho ben capito il vostro diprezzo e potete considerarvi soddisfatti. Non serve insistere sulle vostre seguenti opinioni, che ho pienamente recepito:
- dovrei lasciare mia mogli
- non amo mia moglie
- non potrà mai smettere di essere infedele
- sono insensibile
- mi interessa solo la mia macchina e il sesso
- sono un galletto
- sono egoista
- altre argomentazioni simili

HO CAPITO. Grazie


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Provo a ripetere che ho ben capito il vostro diprezzo e potete considerarvi soddisfatti. Non serve insistere sulle vostre seguenti opinioni, che ho pienamente recepito:
> - dovrei lasciare mia mogli
> - non amo mia moglie
> - non potrà mai smettere di essere infedele
> ...



era ora..


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Perchè tu vuoi sapere SOLO se riuscirai a cambiare e a non tradire più. E in varie risposte è stato cercato di darti suggerimenti. Però la tua vita è singolare davvero e viene spontaneo "divagare" e qui l'unica persona che risalta, emerge, anche se non è lei a raccontarsi, è tua moglie.
> Che poi a te non interessi o non faccia piacere sentirti dire che la stai ingannando da anni lo capisco, ma non puoi sperare che lo si condivida.
> A me, tua moglie fa tanta tanta tenerezza


riferirò a mia moglie, grazie


----------



## piccola Flo (14 Settembre 2012)

Ma perchè scrivi qui?? Non sembri essere aperto alle altrui opinioni. Le accetti senza interrogarti. Pensi di avere ragione e basta... Non sembri voler cambiare le cose. Non sembri curarti dei sentimenti di tua moglie. Ti ripeto, perchè scrivi qui? Volevi semplicemente raccontare la tua storia (nel primissimo post, effettivamente, ti sei dilungato molto su come tu sia un traditore esperto, su questo hai insistito)?
Qui ci sono persone che aiutano e hanno bisogno di aiuto. E' un forum. Si tratta un argomento molto delicato. Tu a che pro sei qui?




massinfedele ha detto:


> va bene


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io non ho chiesto giudizi, ho chiesto una discussione su un infedele cronico che decide di cambiare. Non chiedevo che ne pensate della mia vita.


e su cosa si può discutere se non accetti giudizi?
sull'apicoltura?



piccola Flo ha detto:


> Scusa, ma... mettiamo da parte un attimo i 15 anni di tradimenti, se possibile...
> Tu mi stai dicendo che, se anche ti accorgi di non amare più una persona, resti con lei per non farla soffrire?? Questa cosa mi puzza, se permetti.. Io ho paura che sia TU a non voler "soffrire", invece... Mi sembra che tu voglia continuare ad avere la mogliettina in casa che ti accoglie premurosa e intanto fare i tuoi porci comodi nel letto di altre!!! Sbaglio? Guarda, è quello che traspare. Ma allora non capisco cosa ci fai qui.
> C'è gente che cerca di consigliarti e tu niente... non capisci.
> Noi tutti pensiamo a tua moglie, mi sembra il minimo! Dobbiamo pensare ai tuoi bisogni sessuali scusa?? Dobbiamo dirti "sì bravo, continua così!"???
> No, non continuare così. Lascia che tua moglie abbia la possibilità di ricevere amore nell'unica vita che le è concessa, cavolo... Smettila di fare l'egoista!!!


mi piace quello che hai scritto e come lo hai scritto :up:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> era ora..


che ci posso fare se sono lento di comprendonio, un pò di clemenza


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> riferirò a mia moglie, grazie



prego


----------



## free (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io non ho chiesto giudizi, ho chiesto una discussione su un infedele cronico che decide di cambiare. Non chiedevo che ne pensate della mia vita.


ma io credo che tu stesso non abbia dato un "giudizio" sulla tua vita, e sino a che non lo farai, questo ti impedirà di cambiare


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> che ci posso fare se sono lento di comprendonio, un pò di clemenza


accordata :up:


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

Ok, mi costituisco, tanto il mio nome esce sicuro. 
Non mi sei simpatico, soprattutto perchè circa 10 anni fa uno uguale a te mi ha sprofondato in un inferno da cui sono uscita molto molto male. 

Detto ciò eccoti il consiglio che è giusto tu abbia, ripulito di tutti i miei malumori.
Se fino ad oggi è andata bene perchè sei sempre stato molto organizzato, non credo che più avanti verrai scoperto da lei. Diciamo che ormai è una "tecnica sicura" quella che hai trovato negli anni. 
Detto questo, non so se col tempo il tuo desiderio calerà : se è solo fisico probabilmente un pochino si, come per tutti quanti. Se invece è anche un po' mentale (noia, voglia di divertimenti, di sentirsi cercati...) ecco forse quello perdurerà di più, perchè quelle sono sensazioni che comunque fanno parte di te da molto tempo, sono più "radicate" della sola voglia di sesso, poichè non direttamente ormoni-dipendenti.
Questo però non lo so a priori, di sicuro lo sai più tu di noi, se il tuo "cercare continuo" è solo fisico o anche mentale. 
Diciamo che si, io penso che la durata sia molto legata a cosa realmente è per te un tradimento, quali spazi di te riempie, capito ?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

piccola Flo ha detto:


> Ma perchè scrivi qui?? Non sembri essere aperto alle altrui opinioni. Le accetti senza interrogarti. Pensi di avere ragione e basta... Non sembri voler cambiare le cose. Non sembri curarti dei sentimenti di tua moglie. Ti ripeto, perchè scrivi qui? Volevi semplicemente raccontare la tua storia (nel primissimo post, effettivamente, ti sei dilungato molto su come tu sia un traditore esperto, su questo hai insistito)?
> Qui ci sono persone che aiutano e hanno bisogno di aiuto. E' un forum. Si tratta un argomento molto delicato. Tu a che pro sei qui?


veramente volevo confrontarmi sulla mia idea di smettere, ma è passata grazie


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io credo che tu stesso non abbia dato un "giudizio" sulla tua vita, e sino a che non lo farai, questo ti impedirà di cambiare


Punto interessante. Cioé, se uno non giudica non può cambiare. Non lo so, ci devo pensare


----------



## free (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Punto interessante. Cioé, se uno non giudica non può cambiare. Non lo so, ci devo pensare



hai risposto la stessa cosa quando ti ho consigliato di provare a ricorteggiare tua moglie!
ora hai 2 pensate da fare:smile:


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> veramente volevo confrontarmi sulla mia idea di smettere, *ma è passata grazie*



meno male....

che paura


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> veramente volevo confrontarmi sulla mia idea di *smettere*, ma è passata grazie


quello che devi smettere è:i :canna:  vedrai che poi tutto tornerà normale


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Ok, mi costituisco, tanto il mio nome esce sicuro.
> Non mi sei simpatico, soprattutto perchè circa 10 anni fa uno uguale a te mi ha sprofondato in un inferno da cui sono uscita molto molto male.
> 
> Detto ciò eccoti il consiglio che è giusto tu abbia, ripulito di tutti i miei malumori.
> ...


Non sai quanto apprezzo il tuo messaggio. Davvero, grazie. Perché potevi tranquillamente insistere, dato che sono sotto tiro, ed invece mi hai parlato apertamente. Anche se te lo dice uno che consideri meno di uno sputo, è molto bello quello che hai fatto.

Detto questo, nel merito. Molto giusti i tuoi commenti. Per me il tradimento è un'avventura, è una seconda vita, è un film. Ma ci sono poi altri aspetti. Credo comunque che sia più mentale che fisico


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> hai risposto la stessa cosa quando ti ho consigliato di provare a ricorteggiare tua moglie!
> ora hai 2 pensate da fare:smile:


guarda che davvero le cose interessanti me le sono segnate. E ricorteggiare mia moglie era sicuramente una di queste


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> guarda che davvero le cose interessanti me le sono segnate. E ricorteggiare mia moglie era sicuramente una di queste



allora va.. non perdere tempo qui...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> meno male....
> 
> che paura


cazzo, efficacissimo 'sto sito, se mi risuccede, so dove andare


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> cazzo, efficacissimo 'sto sito, se mi risuccede, so dove andare


ahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> allora va.. non perdere tempo qui...


anche tu sono certo che potresti fare tante belle cose invece di stare qui. O forse, a pensarci meglio, no


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> No Per me il tradimento è un'avventura, è una seconda vita, è un film.  Credo comunque che sia più mentale che fisico


puoi anche farlo eh, basta essere sinceri 
puoi avere tutte le avventure, i film, i viaggi mentali.
così tua moglie può fare la stessa cosa, oppure lasciarti da solo, come unico protagonista di un fantastico colossal


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> puoi anche farlo eh, basta essere sinceri
> puoi avere tutte le avventure, i film, i viaggi mentali.
> così tua moglie può fare la stessa cosa, oppure lasciarti da solo, come unico protagonista di un fantastico colossal


fortunatamente, sono io a decidere quel che posso o non posso fare. grazie


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> puoi anche farlo eh, basta essere sinceri
> puoi avere tutte le avventure, i film, i viaggi mentali.
> così tua moglie può fare la stessa cosa, oppure lasciarti da solo, come unico protagonista di un fantastico colossal


ti quoto in toto....:up: e confermi sempre di più l'idea che mi ero fatto su di te...una donna molto intelligente e lungimirante... complimenti :up:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Punto interessante. Cioé, se uno non giudica non può cambiare. Non lo so, ci devo pensare


Perchè pensi che se uno non giudica non può cambiare comportamento? Esempio, fino a ieri bevevo coca cola. Decido che andava bene fino a ieri, ma da domani è meglio di no. Non è plausibile?


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> fortunatamente, sono io a decidere quel che posso o non posso fare. grazie


ancora per poco....


----------



## lothar57 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> veramente volevo confrontarmi sulla mia idea di smettere, ma è passata grazie



anch'io dico meno male..se smetti rimaniamo solo io e Tebe!!!


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

mizzica ma l'avete proprio puntato!


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> fortunatamente, sono io a decidere quel che posso o non posso fare. grazie


Il tuo problema è che fai degli assist perfetti. Quando scrivi queste cose come si fa a non risponderti che sei un tremendo egoista?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mizzica ma l'avete proprio puntato!


ma no tebe, cercano solo di farmi capire che debbo continuare a trombare come un picchio


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Non sai quanto apprezzo il tuo messaggio. Davvero, grazie. Perché potevi tranquillamente insistere, dato che sono sotto tiro, ed invece mi hai parlato apertamente. Anche se te lo dice uno che consideri meno di uno sputo, è molto bello quello che hai fatto.
> 
> Detto questo, nel merito. Molto giusti i tuoi commenti. Per me il tradimento è un'avventura, è una seconda vita, è un film. Ma ci sono poi altri aspetti. Credo comunque che sia più mentale che fisico


Non ti considero uno sputo, non dirlo, ti giuro che non è vero. 
Siamo diversi e non mi piaci per niente, tutto qui. Ma non è grave e ci si può convivere tranquillamente, no ? 

Se per te il tradimento è una possibilità di un' altra vita, di una libertà, di una alternativa... un sogno insomma, allora no, non credo passerà con la vecchiaia. 
Anzi, normalmente la vecchiaia impoverisce un po' le nostre vite purtroppo; alla lunga ci mancano le speranze e le forze che avevamo a 20 anni. 

Quali sono gli altri aspetti di cui scrivi ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mizzica ma l'avete proprio puntato!


MA NO. è che è gratificante vedere rimbalzare le cose sul muro di gomma. Dopo che il muro di gomma aveva chiesto di essere convertito, pure.


----------



## free (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Perchè pensi che se uno non giudica non può cambiare comportamento? Esempio, fino a ieri bevevo coca cola. Decido che andava bene fino a ieri, ma da domani è meglio di no. Non è plausibile?


nel tuo caso, devi essere tu a giudicare, poichè non sei mai stato scoperto
il che vuol dire che tua moglie e la tua famiglia non ti hanno mai messo di fronte alle tue responsabilità

prova a pensare se, invece, fosse accaduto
in tal caso il cambiamento avviene per forza, perchè nulla è più come prima


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Il tuo problema è che fai degli assist perfetti. Quando scrivi queste cose come si fa a non risponderti che sei un tremendo egoista?


ma cosa dovrei dire? ho capito che secondo voi lo dovrei dire a mia moglie, ma io non penso. Che ce posso fà? Sarò egoista, ma me lo avete già detto.


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mizzica ma l'avete proprio puntato!





:sbronza:credo abbia problemi di


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anch'io dico meno male..se smetti rimaniamo solo io e Tebe!!!


tranquillo lothar, se non mi identificano e informano mia moglie, a sto punto insisto, tanto mi pare che sia l'unica strada d percorrere...-)


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma cosa dovrei dire? ho capito che secondo voi lo dovrei dire a mia moglie, ma io non penso. Che ce posso fà? Sarò egoista, ma me lo avete già detto.


 io invece di consiglio di dire tutto a tua moglie...lei non aspetta altro per :calcio:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> MA NO. è che è gratificante vedere rimbalzare le cose sul muro di gomma. Dopo che il muro di gomma aveva chiesto di essere convertito, pure.


il muro di gomma semplicemente non pensa di fare nulla di male, ma voleva cambiare comunque. Ora l'idea gli è passata, sono troppo una merda, devo continuare


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> il muro di gomma semplicemente non pensa di fare nulla di male, ma voleva cambiare comunque. Ora l'idea gli è passata, *sono troppo una merda*, devo continuare



vedi? quando dici il vero ti quotiamo
:up:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma no tebe, cercano solo di farmi capire che debbo continuare a trombare come un picchio



max..devi sapere che al 90% qua'sino cornuti e mazziati..oppure invidiosi in quanto mai goduti...da quel poco che leggo sono come un disco rotto.sempre e solo la stessa nota....adesso attivo lo scudo Lothebano...e nessuno potra'piu'toccarti:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> MA NO. è che è gratificante vedere rimbalzare le cose sul muro di gomma. Dopo che il muro di gomma aveva chiesto di essere convertito, pure.


tu quoque....


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> MA NO. è che è gratificante vedere rimbalzare le cose sul muro di gomma. Dopo che il muro di gomma aveva chiesto di essere convertito, pure.


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mizzica ma l'avete proprio puntato!


se ti sposti un secondino sulla sinistra ne prendiamo due con un colpo solo


----------



## free (14 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> se ti sposti un secondino sulla sinistra ne prendiamo due con un colpo solo



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

insomma, i sensi di colpa verso la moglie non funzionano con quest'uomo
inventatevi qualcos'altro, sfaticati!


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

Forse ho un consiglio più pratico: e se tu provassi a prenderti anche altri sogni, e altre soddisfazioni ? E altri film ?
Non so, un viaggio si, ma con tutta la tua famiglia. 
Aprire una attività lavorativa tutta tua, con dei tuoi dipendenti. 
Cambiare tutto l'aspetto della casa. O cambiare casa.
Fare un corso per diventare Sommelier... e... fare il Sommelier !
Imparare a sciare. 
Insegnare a sciare ai tuoi bimbi. 

So che il tradimento, alla fine, è il film più facile da girare, ok.
Ma magari ce ne sono altri altrettanto belli di film, che ti possono distrarre dal genere "porno"   
Ci sono quelli d'avventura, di azione... di amore. 
Vedi tu.


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anch'io dico meno male..se smetti rimaniamo solo io e Tebe!!!



davvero!
Senti invornito diversamente mollo, cerca di aiutarmi a difendere massinfedele...ci stanno cecchinando a noi poveri traditori.

Ci schiacceranno come le mosche.

NON CI AVRETE MA!!!!!


----------



## free (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> davvero!
> Senti invornito diversamente mollo, cerca di aiutarmi a difendere massinfedele...ci stanno cecchinando a noi poveri traditori.
> 
> Ci schiacceranno come le mosche.
> ...




miiiiiiiiiii come sei dimagrita!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> insomma, i sensi di colpa verso la moglie non funzionano con quest'uomo
> inventatevi qualcos'altro, sfaticati!


grazie, sono aperto a nuove sfide...


----------



## piccola Flo (14 Settembre 2012)

Cavolo ti è bastato poco per fartela passare, fidati...
Vedi che non eri davvero intenzionato? Almeno ti abbiamo fatto capire quello.
Ora non ha più senso che scrivi qui, hai già preso la tua decisione... 
Ciao.



massinfedele ha detto:


> il muro di gomma semplicemente non pensa di fare nulla di male, ma voleva cambiare comunque. Ora l'idea gli è passata, sono troppo una merda, devo continuare


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Forse ho un consiglio più pratico: e se tu provassi a prenderti anche altri sogni, e altre soddisfazioni ? E altri film ?
> Non so, un viaggio si, ma con tutta la tua famiglia.
> Aprire una attività lavorativa tutta tua, con dei tuoi dipendenti.
> Cambiare tutto l'aspetto della casa. O cambiare casa.
> ...


tocchi un punto davvero utile. Tempo fa avevo preso contatti per riprendere a recitare. Non è facile qui (io sono all'estero), ma avevo trovato un gruppo. Sono in attesa che ci sia posto. Devo dire che non lo avevo fatto collegando le due cose, ma è possibile che ci sia un collegamento tra il voler normalizzare la mia vita e il riprendere la recitazione.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

piccola Flo ha detto:


> Cavolo ti è bastato poco per fartela passare, fidati...
> Vedi che non eri davvero intenzionato? Almeno ti abbiamo fatto capire quello.
> Ora non ha più senso che scrivi qui, hai già preso la tua decisione...
> Ciao.


ciao, anche tu puoi andare


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

scalare l'Everest? Fare il giro del mondo a piedi?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> davvero!
> Senti invornito diversamente mollo, cerca di aiutarmi a difendere massinfedele...ci stanno cecchinando a noi poveri traditori.
> 
> Ci schiacceranno come le mosche.
> ...



lo sai che se vengo io al motel..ti faccio roteare gli occhi all'indietro???aahhahahaha..altro che diversamente molle come al patacca del Seveso............

macche'noi siamo piu'forti..piu'intelligenti...piu'di classe...abbiamo immensa autostima e siamo molto squali...quindi....vincere e vinceremo!!!!!!!!!viva la vittoria!


----------



## piccola Flo (14 Settembre 2012)

Stai dando dei suggerimenti davvero bellissimi, Alby. Ho paura che verranno sprecati, con lui. Ma sono ottimi consigli. 



Alby ha detto:


> Forse ho un consiglio più pratico: e se tu provassi a prenderti anche altri sogni, e altre soddisfazioni ? E altri film ?
> Non so, un viaggio si, ma con tutta la tua famiglia.
> Aprire una attività lavorativa tutta tua, con dei tuoi dipendenti.
> Cambiare tutto l'aspetto della casa. O cambiare casa.
> ...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> davvero!
> Senti invornito diversamente mollo, cerca di aiutarmi a difendere massinfedele...ci stanno cecchinando a noi poveri traditori.
> 
> Ci schiacceranno come le mosche.
> ...


grazieee tebe, qui sono schiaffi a più non posso, solo per qualche piccolo involontario tradimento. e poi senza grandi cose, ovviamente, essere un infedele cronico non posso che essere una ciabatta a letto


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> scalare l'Everest? Fare il giro del mondo a piedi?


ma anche pulire le strade della mia città? fare il giro delle fogne del mondo?


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> grazieee tebe, qui sono schiaffi a più non posso, solo per qualche piccolo *involontario* tradimento. e poi senza grandi cose, ovviamente, essere un infedele cronico non posso che essere una ciabatta a letto



e vabbè ma ce lo potevi dire subito che eri incampace di intendere e di volere!
:carneval:


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> grazieee tebe, qui sono schiaffi a più non posso, solo per qualche piccolo involontario tradimento. e poi senza grandi cose, ovviamente, essere un infedele cronico non posso che essere una ciabatta a letto


dalla cronicità non consegue l'incurabilità? Dai Massi mettiti l'animo in pace continua così


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> miiiiiiiiiii come sei dimagrita!:rotfl:


è il mio stagista amante che mi consuma


:carneval:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

piccola Flo ha detto:


> Stai dando dei suggerimenti davvero bellissimi, Alby. Ho paura che verranno sprecati, con lui. Ma sono ottimi consigli.


ma non dovevi andare?


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma anche pulire le strade della mia città? fare il giro delle fogne del mondo?


bè in cima all'Everest l'aria è sicuramente più pulita, anche se rarefatta. Se preferisci le strade e le fogne vedi tu


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> grazieee tebe, qui sono schiaffi a più non posso, solo per qualche piccolo involontario tradimento. e poi senza grandi cose, ovviamente, essere un infedele cronico non posso che essere una ciabatta a letto




 ma ci sei o ci fai?....ma   non vedi che ti prendono per il culo?..... a questo punto penso che anche tua moglie ti sta prendendo per il culo... visto il soggetto.---


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> dalla cronicità non consegue l'incurabilità? Dai Massi mettiti l'animo in pace continua così


dici? magari stasera do una botta alla segretaria


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dici? magari stasera do una botta alla segretaria


troppo scontato, ti facevo più fantasioso


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo sai che se vengo io al motel..ti faccio roteare gli occhi all'indietro???aahhahahaha..altro che diversamente molle come al patacca del Seveso............
> 
> macche'noi siamo piu'forti..piu'intelligenti...piu'di classe...abbiamo immensa autostima e siamo molto squali...quindi....vincere e vinceremo!!!!!!!!!viva la vittoria!



speriamo...comincio a sentirmi circondata...


paura fifa

salvami ti prego.
rapiscimi e fammi roteare gli occhi all'indietro!




Che fosse la volta buona, maledizione.
Qui non si batte chiodo


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> troppo scontato, ti facevo più fantasioso


come fantasioso? una delle caratteristiche, notissime, di noi infedeli cronici è che non abbiamo fantasia. Non lo sapevi, siam gente da nulla noi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo sai che se vengo io al motel..ti faccio roteare gli occhi all'indietro???aahhahahaha..altro che diversamente molle come al patacca del Seveso............
> 
> macche'noi siamo piu'forti..piu'intelligenti...piu'di classe...abbiamo immensa autostima e siamo molto *squali*...quindi....vincere e vinceremo!!!!!!!!!viva la vittoria!


ecco. guardami.


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> speriamo...comincio a sentirmi circondata...
> 
> 
> paura fifa
> ...



 combina un appuntamento con Massi


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> speriamo...comincio a sentirmi circondata...
> 
> 
> paura fifa
> ...


tebe, posto che mi hanno convinto a continuare a fare il cazzo che mi pare, approfitta pure


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> speriamo...comincio a sentirmi circondata...
> 
> 
> paura fifa
> ...


magari..ma pensa l'ultima si e'quasi innamorata solo per dei baci,vabbe'che nessuno bacia bene come me..tu cosa faresti dopo la sessione di motel????ci fidanziamo?????ahahahhahah....

non temere tesoro sono tigri di carta...mi piacerebbe vederli in carne ed ossa....tremanti e piangenti....ahahahh.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2012)

Tradire è umano.
Può capitare. 
Alcuni lo fanno abitaulmente e va bene uguale.
Sono fatti loro e nessuno deve giudicare.
Ma l'atteggiamento di alcuni che ostentano sprezzo verso i fedeli o verso chi pur tradendo non ritiene che sia una cosa da ostentare è francamente fastidioso.
Vuoi tradire? Fallo Non vuoi essere giudicato? Non sarai giudicato.
Ma per pietà risparmiateci l'elegia delle corna e la solidarietà tra fedifraghi. È patetico, come il tossico che incensa la roba oppure il ladro che attribuisce la responsabilità del furto all'occasione che si è presentata. Tradire è umano ma sbagliato.Quindi fate poco gli sboroni. Almeno questo.


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tocchi un punto davvero utile. Tempo fa avevo preso contatti per riprendere a recitare. Non è facile qui (io sono all'estero), ma avevo trovato un gruppo. Sono in attesa che ci sia posto. Devo dire che non lo avevo fatto collegando le due cose, ma è possibile che ci sia un collegamento tra il voler normalizzare la mia vita e il riprendere la recitazione.


Forse si. 
Poi scrivi di "film" e di "altre vite" e la recitazione, paradossalmente, ti fa fare proprio quello. 
Ti fa sognare di essere altre persone, ti apre la porta a tutte le vite che non hai fatto e che volevi magari provare...
Perchè no.
Poi sarebbe una cosa solo tua, solo per te, che però quando vuoi puoi anche condividere (è bello farsi venire a vedere quando ci sono le rappresentazioni sperimentali).


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> combina un appuntamento con Massi



no no...io voglio te.


battiatuccio

flap flap


p.s. cavolo mi sto facendo il french  se mi viene male scateno la terza guerra nucleare, io ve lo dico.

Non c'è un perchè. Mi va e basta.

:blank:


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> troppo scontato, ti facevo più fantasioso


 Signora Milli Lei pretende troppo .....non vede che lui è pure convinto?   l'hanno messo in mezzo e lui crede di essere il  mandrillo della situazione  .. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

certo che voi donne avete un'abilità innata a prendere per i fondelli i maschietti..:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> come fantasioso? una delle caratteristiche, notissime, di noi infedeli cronici è che non abbiamo fantasia. Non lo sapevi, siam gente da nulla noi.



e non ti buttar giù. E poi non credo proprio, al contrario, penso vi serva molta molta fantasia per organizzarvi. Tu vivi due vite una delle quali molto di fantasia. Sai che mi stai simpatico, sei una simpatica canaglia


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no...io voglio te.
> 
> 
> battiatuccio
> ...


eccomi amoruccio sono tutto tuo  :inlove:


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tebe, posto che mi hanno convinto a continuare a fare il cazzo che mi pare, approfitta pure



grazie.
Posso avere delle referenze?
Ormai non _uso_ più a scatola chiusa e sulla fiducia.


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> e non ti buttar giù. E poi non credo proprio, al contrario, penso vi serva molta molta fantasia per organizzarvi. Tu vivi due vite una delle quali molto di fantasia. Sai che mi stai simpatico, sei una simpatica canaglia



signora Milli non infierisca.....


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Signora Milli Lei pretende troppo .....non vede che lui è pure convinto?  l'hanno messo in mezzo e lui crede di essere il mandrillo della situazione .. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> certo che voi donne avete un'abilità innata a prendere per i fondelli i maschietti..:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:



E' un problema di assist serviti bene, come non approfittarne!  

Con Lei e verso di Lei non mi permetterei mai, Lei rallegra la mia giornata lo sa


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> eccomi amoruccio sono tutto tuo :inlove:



Mi hai fatto venire in mente una storia di quando ero ragazzino, non ricordo bene cosa successe, ma ricordo la risposta che un mio amico disse, e disse, ah si! ed io sono tutto minchia!


auahahahahahahaha madò sono sicuro che non riderai, ma io si! 

Ma spero che tu rida, ridasca, riderai, rideresti.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> e non ti buttar giù. E poi non credo proprio, al contrario, penso vi serva molta molta fantasia per organizzarvi. Tu vivi due vite una delle quali molto di fantasia. Sai che mi stai simpatico, sei una simpatica canaglia


grazie milli, ma non sentirti obbligata a cercare di tirarmi su il morale, ormai l'ho capito: sono irrecuperabile e debbo continuare in questa vita orrenda. povero me


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> E' un problema di assist serviti bene, come non approfittarne!
> 
> Con Lei e verso di Lei non mi permetterei mai, Lei rallegra la mia giornata lo sa



ahh signora Milli....:inlove:    Il mio regno per un :cincin:  con Lei...


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ciao, anche tu puoi andare





massinfedele ha detto:


> grazie milli, ma non sentirti obbligata a cercare di tirarmi su il morale, ormai l'ho capito: sono irrecuperabile e debbo continuare in questa vita orrenda. povero me



ma tanto hai la sensibilità di coscienza di un sandalo birkenstok, quindi non ne patirai le conseguenze


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ahh signora Milli....:inlove: Il mio regno per un :cincin: con Lei...



:cincin:  ecco fatto.......con gioia


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> grazie.
> Posso avere delle referenze?
> Ormai non _uso_ più a scatola chiusa e sulla fiducia.


come no, preparo il book


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> grazie milli, ma non sentirti obbligata a cercare di tirarmi su il morale, ormai l'ho capito: sono irrecuperabile e debbo continuare in questa vita orrenda. povero me



Ognuno ha le sue croci nella vita. Stai su


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> :cincin: ecco fatto.......con gioia



Lei mi  :confuso: piacevolmente..


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tradire è umano.
> Può capitare.
> Alcuni lo fanno abitaulmente e va bene uguale.
> Sono fatti loro e nessuno deve giudicare.
> ...


ma e'un arte difficile sai..bisogna essere bravi ad esercitarla..non e'per tutti....sai utente,convincere una donna sposata o single a venire dietro a ch ha moglie e figli..senza alcuna prospettiva..e'maledettamente complicato.
Ma bellissimo....una sfida,,si e'la parola giusta!!


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> come no, preparo il book



 meglio se prepari un piccolo Book...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> come no, preparo il book



Ehm chi ci trasi ora il book!


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Lei mi :confuso: piacevolmente..



ma così mi fa :inlove:  arrossire........


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato hai gli ormoni che fanno crashare il server :rotfl:


----------



## ciao (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ....


mai innamorato prima o dopo tua moglie?
mai stato tradito?


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> ma così mi fa :inlove: *arrossire*........



come vorrei essere da Lei in questo momento per ammirare il sole rosso  :inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> battiato hai gli ormoni che fanno crashare il server :rotfl:



Ma no! battiato è un hacker bravo e buono, lui fa crashare altro


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> battiato hai gli ormoni che fanno crashare il server :rotfl:


E mica l'unico sai? sapessi... non ti dissi... ma sapessi...:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> battiato hai gli ormoni che fanno crashare il server :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl:
  cmq tesla ti confermo la mia stima:up:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E mica l'unico sai? sapessi... non ti dissi... ma sapessi...:rotfl:




E se lo scrivissi?


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E se lo scrivissi?


io lo pensissi


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> io lo pensissi


Mi gira la testa...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

ciao ha detto:


> mai innamorato prima o dopo tua moglie?
> mai stato tradito?


ciao, mai innamorato come con mia moglie. Non so se sono stato tradito, ma spero di si


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ciao, mai innamorato come con mia moglie. Non so se sono stato tradito, ma spero di si



ANCH'IO LO SPERO :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le sue croci nella vita. Stai su


eh guarda, a stare su, devo ammettere che sto su


----------



## tesla (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ANCH'IO LO SPERO :mrgreen:



:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

Cioè! aspè!! chi ha scritto, mai sono stato innamorato come con mia moglie? è stato per caso un traditore seriale?


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> eh guarda, a stare su, devo ammettere che sto su



ottimo. E come si dice dalle mie parti, e per te calza a pennello, chi piglia nun se secca


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma e'un arte difficile sai..bisogna essere bravi ad esercitarla..non e'per tutti....sai utente,convincere una donna sposata o single a venire dietro a ch ha moglie e figli..senza alcuna prospettiva..e'maledettamente complicato.
> Ma bellissimo....una sfida,,si e'la parola giusta!!


Secondo me, soprattutto con un po' di stronzate dette nel modo giusto e al momento giusto, non è affatto difficile far avvicinare una donna (che sia per amore o per sesso, cambia poco).
Anzi, se ci penso, non mi sembra per niente una sfida, mi sembra la pubblicità del "gratta e vinci" : Ti piace vincere facile ? Bonsci bonsci bon bon bon !!!
E' riuscire a farsi amare dicendo ad una donna : "Sai, sono un uomo che si tromba pure i buchi del termosifone rivestiti di prosciutto" che è una  VERA sfida. 
E c'è chi ci riesci, sappilo.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Forse si.
> Poi scrivi di "film" e di "altre vite" e la recitazione, paradossalmente, ti fa fare proprio quello.
> Ti fa sognare di essere altre persone, ti apre la porta a tutte le vite che non hai fatto e che volevi magari provare...
> Perchè no.
> Poi sarebbe una cosa solo tua, solo per te, che però quando vuoi puoi anche condividere (è bello farsi venire a vedere quando ci sono le rappresentazioni sperimentali).


si, forse potrebbe aiutare. Può darsi che alla radice di tutto ci sia un certo rifiuto della vita quotidiana


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Forse ho un consiglio più pratico: e se tu provassi a prenderti anche altri sogni, e altre soddisfazioni ? E altri film ?
> Non so, un viaggio si, ma con tutta la tua famiglia.
> Aprire una attività lavorativa tutta tua, con dei tuoi dipendenti.
> Cambiare tutto l'aspetto della casa. O cambiare casa.
> ...



che palle, basta


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E mica l'unico sai? sapessi... non ti dissi... ma sapessi...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che palle, basta



:up::up::up: Quando sei così concisa chiara e precisa! madò se ero infedele!!


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che palle, basta



ben arrivata.
Stavamo soccombendo!


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Secondo me, soprattutto con un po' di stronzate dette nel modo giusto e al momento giusto, non è affatto difficile far avvicinare una donna (che sia per amore o per sesso, cambia poco).
> Anzi, se ci penso, non mi sembra per niente una sfida, mi sembra la pubblicità del "gratta e vinci" : Ti piace vincere facile ? Bonsci bonsci bon bon bon !!!
> E' riuscire a farsi amare dicendo ad una donna : "Sai, sono un uomo che si tromba pure i buchi del termosifone rivestiti di prosciutto" che è una  VERA sfida.
> E c'è chi ci riesci, sappilo.


ma io a casa la donna che amo da oltre 20anni l'ho....e cosa vuoi sapere tu????poi per motivi di opportunita',io le cerco online...dove abito mi conoscono anche i sassi non posso.e altro che i buchi dei termosifoni.....avendo a casa una bellissima donna di alto livello..in tutto....e'ovvio che''fuori''deve essere la stessa cosa.sai quante ne ho scartate...e cosi'si riducono..ma o cosi' o niente


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ben arrivata.
> Stavamo soccombendo!




Ancora aspetti il book tu ? :carneval:


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> eh guarda, a stare su, devo ammettere che sto *su*


ah se è per quello sicuramente si.. stai sul cazzo a parecchi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

Scusate se sono pallosa


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma io a casa la donna che amo da oltre 20anni l'ho....e cosa vuoi sapere tu????poi per motivi di opportunita',io le cerco online...dove abito mi conoscono anche i sassi non posso.e altro che i buchi dei termosifoni.....avendo a casa una bellissima donna di alto livello..in tutto....e'ovvio che''fuori''deve essere la stessa cosa.sai quante ne ho scartate...e cosi'si riducono..ma o cosi' o niente



Vero c'hai ragione! ma se mettono in fila per la scelta ?


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ancora aspetti il book tu ? :carneval:



 un piccolo book... praticamente un bookino 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ciao (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ciao, mai innamorato come con mia moglie. Non so se sono stato tradito, ma spero di si


perchè speri di sì?
non ho letto tutto, scusami.
comunque non mi riferivo a tua moglie...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ah se è per quello sicuramente si.. stai sul cazzo a parecchi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Il mio non si tocca!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> un piccolo book... praticamente un bookino
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Oscuro direbbe, bigattino


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

*Battiato domanda seria per te!*

Ma raccontando e raccontadosi palle, secondo te cresce di più ?


PS sapevi  che, a secondo dell'eccitazione, il bigattino cambia ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up::up::up: Quando sei così concisa chiara e precisa! madò se ero infedele!!



Claudio... a ogni puntata che faccio qui questa sta a fare un sermone....

E' venerdì per tutti, dai


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscuro direbbe, bigattino


il fine è lo stesso


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vero c'hai ragione! ma se mettono in fila per la scelta ?


Ultimo sei un po'invornito..non sai come funzionano questi incontri???qualche volta sono al buio...facilmente puoi trovare la donna sbagliata..nessuna fila tranquillo


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma raccontando e raccontadosi palle, secondo te cresce di più ?


la fantasia?


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma raccontando e raccontadosi palle, secondo te cresce di più ?


quien sabe?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ultimo sei un po'invornito..non sai come funzionano questi incontri???qualche volta sono al buio...facilmente puoi trovare la donna sbagliata..nessuna fila tranquillo



Tranquillo ti conosco, scherzo, sono in modalità forum! ops cretinite , quindi non farci caso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ultimo sei un po'invornito..non sai come funzionano questi incontri???qualche volta sono al buio...facilmente puoi trovare la donna sbagliata..nessuna fila tranquillo


Ohi, occhio micione che al buio... tutti i gatti sono bigi! E se trovi una donna, anche se è sbagliata, già ti è andata fatta bene!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alby (14 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Claudio... a ogni puntata che faccio qui questa sta a fare un sermone....
> 
> E' venerdì per tutti, dai


Se parli di me... veramente non mi ti sono mai inculata (a differenza di altri). 
Ora scusa, resterai a litigare e darti soddisfazione ma sto uscendo dall'ufficio, ciao.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Claudio... a ogni puntata che faccio qui questa sta a fare un sermone....
> 
> E' venerdì per tutti, dai



Con le faccine mi hai fatto ricordare il concerto di Emma a campo felice di roccella, guardavo il batterista soltanto, madòò fantastico!! Emma anche però


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ancora aspetti il book tu ? :carneval:



pivello.
me lo ha già mandato




:mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la fantasia?


auhauaahaaahaha


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> pivello.
> me lo ha già mandato
> 
> 
> ...


merita?


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

ciao ha detto:


> *perchè speri di sì?*
> non ho letto tutto, scusami.
> comunque non mi riferivo a tua moglie...


rispondo io per lui.
Perchè è uno dei pochi traditori che accetta che la moglie faccia come lui.

Merce rara, perchè chi tradisce in genere, si incazza poi come una mina se viene tradito.

La razza peggiore.
Traditori veri questi.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> pivello.
> me lo ha già mandato
> 
> 
> ...



Già una volta con una parola sicula non hai capito, stavolta sarò chiaro, non è il book che si deve preparare quando si fanno certe proposte :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Con le faccine mi hai fatto ricordare il concerto di Emma a campo felice di roccella, guardavo il batterista soltanto, madòò fantastico!! Emma anche però


 il batterista?... guagliò ma fuss nu poco ricchione?..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> merita?


 non credo possa giudicare era un piccolo book.. praticamente un bookino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> il batterista?... guagliò ma fuss nu poco ricchione?..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ScIemo! non guardavo il batterista perchè uomo! e nemmeno le bacchette perchè son tese!


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> rispondo io per lui.
> Perchè è uno dei pochi traditori che accetta che la moglie faccia come lui.
> 
> Merce rara, perchè chi tradisce in genere, si incazza poi come una mina se viene tradito.
> ...


vero Tebina.....io resterei di sale...anche se avrebbe tutti i motivi del mondo..


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> merita?


sembra di si, ma sai...poi ci sono le prove orali.

Cunnulingusologia applicata.
E l' casca l' asino.

sul blog quando ne abbiamo parlato ne sono uscite delle belle.

Tutti bravi a parole poi nei fatti...


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> rispondo io per lui.
> Perchè è uno dei pochi traditori che accetta che la moglie faccia come lui.
> 
> Merce rara, perchè chi tradisce in genere, si incazza poi come una mina se viene tradito.
> ...


eppure non so perchè ma ho la sensazione neanche tanto vaga che a tradire sia lei e non lui e che non ha retto la botta e ora vaneggia......


----------



## ciao (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> rispondo io per lui.
> Perchè è uno dei pochi traditori che accetta che la moglie faccia come lui.
> 
> Merce rara, perchè chi tradisce in genere, si incazza poi come una mina se viene tradito.
> ...


non mi riferivo alla moglie quando ho chiesto se fosse mai stato tradito.
comunque tra accettare e sperare...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

*Battiato mio segretario*

Io esco perchè, ( azzia mia.) Stasera o domani fammi un resoconto di tutto.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> rispondo io per lui.
> Perchè è uno dei pochi traditori che accetta che la moglie faccia come lui.
> 
> Merce rara, perchè chi tradisce in genere, si incazza poi come una mina se viene tradito.
> ...


risposta esatta, e concordo felicemente col resto, non mi capita spesso di beccarmi un complimento da queste parti


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vero Tebina.....io resterei di sale...anche se avrebbe tutti i motivi del mondo..


credo che anche lui ci rimarrebbe male, come ci rimarrei male io se dovessi beccare Mattia a tradirmi, anche per sesso.

Però alla fine bisogna essere coerenti e magari potrebbe essere proprio la svolta.
Capisci, se ti tradiscono, quanto faccia male.
Sesso o meno.

Se non provi ad essere tradito da chi ami molto non puoi capire davvero fino in fondo


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io esco perchè, ( azzia mia.) Stasera o domani fammi un resoconto di tutto.



ok :up:


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> eppure non so perchè ma ho la sensazione neanche tanto vaga che a tradire sia lei e non lui e che non ha retto la botta e ora vaneggia......


no, io non ho avuto questa impressione, proprio per nulla.

Ho davvero letto un uomo che si sta facendo domande


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2012)

Alby ha detto:


> Se parli di me..*. veramente non mi ti sono mai inculata* (a differenza di altri).
> Ora scusa, resterai a litigare e darti soddisfazione ma sto uscendo dall'ufficio, ciao.


ma per fortuna, direi...
non ci sarebbe storia


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

ciao ha detto:


> non mi riferivo alla moglie quando ho chiesto se fosse mai stato tradito.
> comunque tra accettare e sperare...


lo sperare io l'ho inteso come parcondicio, volente o nolente, in un ottica di.

Ok si scopa in giro ma noi siamo noi.
Coppia unica e intoccabile


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

ciao ha detto:


> non mi riferivo alla moglie quando ho chiesto se fosse mai stato tradito.
> comunque tra accettare e sperare...


non ho mai scoperto di essere stato tradito anche in passato. Quanto a mia moglie, se lo facesse non avrei problemi. Ed in passato l'ho anche fatto capire. Poi, dopo aver notato che ciò poteva causare problemi alle mie menzogne, ho smesso


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, io non ho avuto questa impressione, proprio per nulla.
> 
> Ho davvero letto un uomo che si sta facendo domande


allora ha sbagliato Forum. deve andare su RAI 1 da Gigi Marzullo ... Fatti una domanda e datti una risposta


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, io non ho avuto questa impressione, proprio per nulla.
> 
> Ho davvero letto un uomo che si sta facendo domande


Io invece ho l'impressione che ha già visto come butta a chi dice che la consorte non può tradire manco pe' nnniente e s'è adeguato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> credo che anche lui ci rimarrebbe male, come ci rimarrei male io se dovessi beccare Mattia a tradirmi, anche per sesso.
> 
> Però alla fine bisogna essere coerenti e magari potrebbe essere proprio la svolta.
> Capisci, se ti tradiscono, quanto faccia male.
> ...


ma hai preso la Lotharite? non leggi? ha detto che *spera che sua moglie lo tradisca , per il suo bene!*


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo sperare io l'ho inteso come parcondicio, volente o nolente, in un ottica di.
> 
> Ok si scopa in giro ma noi siamo noi.
> Coppia unica e intoccabile


esatto, io sarei contento se anche lei volesse divertirsi, poi quando ci saremo rotti le palle si smette


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io invece ho l'impressione che ha già visto come butta a chi dice che la consorte non può tradire manco pe' nnniente e s'è adeguato.


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> esatto, io sarei contento se anche lei volesse divertirsi, poi quando ci saremo rotti le palle si smette



 me la presenteresti?...


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma hai preso la Lotharite? non leggi? ha detto che *spera che sua moglie lo tradisca , per il suo bene!*



Sbri...infatti ho detto *credo *

che potrebbe rimanerci male. Non l'ha provato. Non lo sa come potrebbe reagire.
Anche io dico che spero che Mattia si faccia le sue trombate in giro.

Per il suo bene lo vede sempre in un ottica di par condicio.





sono torda?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma hai preso la Lotharite? non leggi? ha detto che *spera che sua moglie lo tradisca , per il suo bene!*


dunque, per chiarezza. Io credo che la cosa migliore sia tradire e non dirlo. Sapere che l'altro fa sesso in giro non è mai piacevole. Il mio accordo ideale sarebbe dirsi : ti prometto che mentirò sempre e non mi farò mai beccare né ti darò modo di sospettare di me". Ecco, in questo senso tebe ha ragione, anche a me il pensiero di mia moglie che fa sesso con altri mi lascia un po' cosi'. Ma spero che, senza che io lo sappia, lei anche si diverta. La vita è una e chissà, se non mi becca e rimaniamo assieme, quando saremo vecchi ci faremo le confessioni e ci rideremo sopra. Ho avuto un'amante cosi'


----------



## milli (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbri...infatti ho detto *credo *
> 
> che potrebbe rimanerci male. Non l'ha provato. Non lo sa come potrebbe reagire.
> Anche io dico che spero che Mattia si faccia le sue trombate in giro.
> ...


no sei per la par condicio


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbri...infatti ho detto *credo *
> 
> che potrebbe rimanerci male. Non l'ha provato. Non lo sa come potrebbe reagire.
> Anche io dico che spero che Mattia si faccia le sue trombate in giro.
> ...


assolutamente no, hai colto il punto in pieno


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dunque, per chiarezza. Io credo che la cosa migliore sia tradire e non dirlo. Sapere che l'altro fa sesso in giro non è mai piacevole. Il mio accordo ideale sarebbe dirsi : ti prometto che mentirò sempre e non mi farò mai beccare né ti darò modo di sospettare di me". Ecco, in questo senso tebe ha ragione, anche a me il pensiero di mia moglie che fa sesso con altri mi lascia un po' cosi'. Ma spero che, senza che io lo sappia, lei anche si diverta. La vita è una e chissà, se non mi becca e rimaniamo assieme, quando saremo vecchi ci faremo le confessioni e ci rideremo sopra. Ho avuto un'amante cosi'


 ma sei un cuckold?...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io invece ho l'impressione che ha già visto come butta a chi dice che la consorte non può tradire manco pe' nnniente e s'è adeguato.


il solo fatto che tu pensi una cosa del genere, la dice lunga su di te


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma sei un cuckold?...


tu in vacanza mai, eh? peccato, perché ti farebbe bene


----------



## lothar57 (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma sei un cuckold?...


no Battiato cosi'Massimo forse si mette la coscenza a posto...tradisce lui tradisce lei..magari e'gia'cosi'.Facile quando per lavoro e'sempre via...Rosa docet....


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Battiato cosi'Massimo forse si mette la coscenza a posto...tradisce lui tradisce lei..magari e'gia'cosi'.Facile quando per lavoro e'sempre via...Rosa docet....


non è per la coscienza, è perché la vita è una e spero che lei la goda, se vuole, quanto me. Infatti quando parto non controllo mai dove sia etc. Ha tutte le possibilità di fare quel che vuole


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tu in vacanza mai, eh? peccato, perché ti farebbe bene


 perchè no? magari insieme a tua moglie visto che ti farebbe tanto piacere e che anche lei ne ha bisogno.. che ne dici


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dunque, per chiarezza. Io credo che la cosa migliore sia tradire e non dirlo. Sapere che l'altro fa sesso in giro non è mai piacevole. Il mio accordo ideale sarebbe dirsi : ti prometto che mentirò sempre e non mi farò mai beccare né ti darò modo di sospettare di me". Ecco, in questo senso tebe ha ragione, anche a me il pensiero di mia moglie che fa sesso con altri mi lascia un po' cosi'. Ma spero che, senza che io lo sappia, lei anche si diverta. La vita è una e chissà, se non mi becca e rimaniamo assieme, quando saremo vecchi ci faremo le confessioni e ci rideremo sopra. Ho avuto un'amante cosi'



Lo stesso fatto di scrivere quello che hai appena scritto presuppone che già sai le cazzate che stai sparando, altrimenti non le avresti scritte, ma capisco che chi come te come altri, hanno delle maniere strane per raccontarsela, prendendosi in giro e prendendo in giro. 


E per chi non avesse capito quello che ho scritto, si legga quello che ha scritto massinfedele, basta coglierne il significato implicito, significato che lui non esterna ne a se stesso ne a voi. Chissà poi quale sarà il motivo.


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tu in vacanza mai, eh? peccato, perché ti farebbe bene


 e tu dal psichiatra mai eh?  peccato ti farebbe altrettanto bene...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> perchè no? magari insieme a tua moglie visto che ti farebbe tanto piacere e che anche lei ne ha bisogno.. che ne dici


se fa piacere a lei, ma dato il soggetto ne dubito fortemente. temo che dovrai continuare a prugnette come al solito bello


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> perchè no? magari insieme a tua moglie visto che ti farebbe tanto piacere e che anche lei ne ha bisogno.. che ne dici



Maronn o carmine!! non soo broccoli tutte! pure le mogli degli utenti ora! mitico sei!!! auaahahahaha


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo stesso fatto di scrivere quello che hai appena scritto presuppone che già sai le cazzate che stai sparando, altrimenti non le avresti scritte, ma capisco che chi come te come altri, hanno delle maniere strane per raccontarsela, prendendosi in giro e prendendo in giro.
> 
> 
> E per chi non avesse capito quello che ho scritto, si legga quello che ha scritto massinfedele, basta coglierne il significato implicito, significato che lui non esterna ne a se stesso ne a voi. Chissà poi quale sarà il motivo.


illuminaci, genio


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> se fa piacere a lei, ma dato il soggetto ne dubito fortemente. temo che dovrai continuare a *prugnette* come al solito bello



 prugnette?  mica sò stitico :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


invece credo che ne avrebbe molto a piacere... chiedi a mio fratello  oscuro il perchè


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> prugnette? mica sò stitico :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> invece credo che ne avrebbe molto a piacere... chiedi a mio fratello oscuro il perchè


fammi indovinare: perché sei celebroleso?


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non è per la coscienza, è perché la vita è una e spero che lei la goda, se vuole, quanto me. Infatti quando parto *non controllo mai dove sia etc. Ha tutte le possibilità di fare quel che vuole[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> idem.
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> fammi indovinare: perché sei celebroleso?


acqua.....


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> illuminaci, genio


Genio ? io? impara a conoscermi, capirai per primo che non so scrivere, per secondo che spesso vengo ignorato, per terzo che nun me ne frega più un cazzo delle minchiate che si scrivono, ma ogni tanto mi diverto a scrivere qualcosa. Capendola solo io non disturdbo nessuno no? E poi se mi chiami genio e vuoi essere illuminato, frase tua che già fa capire che "hai capito" che azzo devo spiegare, altrimenti non mi davi importanza.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> il solo fatto che tu pensi una cosa del genere, la dice lunga su di te


E lunghissima su di te....visto che ho l'impressione di averti già letto qui


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> massinfedele ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non è per la coscienza, è perché la vita è una e spero che lei la goda, se vuole, quanto me. Infatti quando parto *non controllo mai dove sia etc. Ha tutte le possibilità di fare quel che vuole[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> acqua.....



35 cm ?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> 35 cm ?


peccato, a mia moglie piacciono piccoli, come il mio, piccolino


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> 35 cm ?


Bingo...  cmq 25    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E lunghissima su di te....visto che ho l'impressione di averti già letto qui


ecco, questo a ulteriore conferma


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Bingo... cmq 25 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



E dopo ciò mettiamoci un punto! 

Come la mosca va sul miele..... la moglie va sul....


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Genio ? io? impara a conoscermi, capirai per primo che non so scrivere, per secondo che spesso vengo ignorato, per terzo che nun me ne frega più un cazzo delle minchiate che si scrivono, ma ogni tanto mi diverto a scrivere qualcosa. Capendola solo io non disturdbo nessuno no? E poi se mi chiami genio e vuoi essere illuminato, frase tua che già fa capire che "hai capito" che azzo devo spiegare, altrimenti non mi davi importanza.


scusa se non ti conosco, vedro' di mettermi a studiare. Incvece non ho proprio capito, sono anche limitato, purtroppo


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbri...infatti ho detto *credo *
> 
> che potrebbe rimanerci male. Non l'ha provato. Non lo sa come potrebbe reagire.
> Anche io dico che spero che Mattia si faccia le sue trombate in giro.
> ...


sì. Perchè tu ti sei dichiarata infedele... mentre lui si dichiara fedele. E ha sposato una persona che si è dichiarata fedele, promettendole fedeltà. La vedi anche tu la leggera differenza?


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Perchè tu ti sei dichiarata infedele... mentre lui si dichiara fedele. E ha sposato una persona che si è dichiarata fedele, promettendole fedeltà. La vedi anche tu la leggera differenza?


si si, la vediamo tutti, anche io. Io sono un bastardo e lei no, punto chiarito


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> scusa se non ti conosco,* vedro' di mettermi a studiare. Incvece non ho proprio capito, sono anche limitato, *purtroppo


ecco vedi?.. quando dici la verità ti quotiamo .. 

TI QUOTO MASS..:up:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ecco vedi?.. quando dici la verità ti quotiamo ..
> 
> TI QUOTO MASS..:up:


guarda, per quanto assurdo, comincio anche ad apprezzare la linearità del tuo pessimo stile


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Perchè tu ti sei dichiarata infedele... mentre lui si dichiara fedele. E ha sposato una persona che si è dichiarata fedele, promettendole fedeltà. La vedi anche tu la leggera differenza?


ok..si. c'è differenza.

Massi scusa..dopo quanto l'hai tradita tua moglie?
Le hai detto di essere fedele perchè pensavi di potercela fare o...


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> guarda, per quanto assurdo, comincio anche ad apprezzare la linearità del tuo pessimo stile


 vedrai te ne farai una ragione


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si si, la vediamo tutti, anche io. Io sono un bastardo e lei no, punto chiarito


ma la fai finita di mettermi in bocca parole che, non solo non ho scritto, ma non ho neppure pensato? Guarda che se voglio scrivere bastardo non ho problemi a farlo; non l'ho scritto perchè non volevo scriverlo. Mio Dio, ma ti senti tanto in colpa da avere le visioni?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dunque, per chiarezza. Io credo che la cosa migliore sia tradire e non dirlo. Sapere che l'altro fa sesso in giro non è mai piacevole. Il mio accordo ideale sarebbe dirsi : ti prometto che mentirò sempre e non mi farò mai beccare né ti darò modo di sospettare di me". Ecco, in questo senso tebe ha ragione, anche a me il pensiero di mia moglie che fa sesso con altri mi lascia un po' cosi'. Ma spero che, senza che io lo sappia, lei anche si diverta. La vita è una e chissà, se non mi becca e rimaniamo assieme, quando saremo vecchi ci faremo le confessioni e ci rideremo sopra. Ho avuto un'amante cosi'




Ho molta fiducia negli esseri umani, credo in loro, e sono sicuro che siamo tutti delle persone ottime. Ora se tu hai scritto quello sopra, avresti potuto vivere la tua vita per come ti descrivi e dici di essere, senza il bisogno ne di nasconderti ne di venire qua, perchè sopra in quello che scrivi fai capire che sai che stai sbagliando, a meno che non sei nato così! e visto quello che sopra ho scritto ed in cui credo, mi predispone a non crederti.
Posso adesso fantasticare e pensare, chissà che gli è successo per essere diventato così.

Qua nel passato abbiamo parlato di maschere indossate a convenienza.


----------



## oceansize (14 Settembre 2012)

Quanta spocchia...


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok..si. c'è differenza.
> 
> Massi scusa..dopo quanto l'hai tradita tua moglie?
> Le hai detto di essere fedele perchè pensavi di potercela fare o...


no, temo di deluderti. Io sono sempre stato infedele e mi sono sempre dichiarato fedele.


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma la fai finita di mettermi in bocca parole che, non solo non ho scritto, ma non ho neppure pensato? Guarda che se voglio scrivere bastardo non ho problemi a farlo; non l'ho scritto perchè non volevo scriverlo. Mio Dio, ma ti senti tanto in colpa da avere le visioni?


questo ha seri disturbi del comportamento si dovrebbe curare..


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Quanta spocchia...



E non solo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Quanta spocchia...


un oceano proprio... ops:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, temo di deluderti. Io sono sempre stato infedele e mi sono sempre dichiarato fedele.


avrai speso un capitale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma la fai finita di mettermi in bocca parole che, non solo non ho scritto, ma non ho neppure pensato? Guarda che se voglio scrivere bastardo non ho problemi a farlo; non l'ho scritto perchè non volevo scriverlo. Mio Dio, ma ti senti tanto in colpa da avere le visioni?


mi scusasse, pensavo di aiutare a raggiungere in fretta la conclusione anelata


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mi scusasse, pensavo di aiutare a raggiungere in fretta la conclusione anelata


pessima tecnica. In molti ambiti. Di solito lascia insoddisfatto qualcuno.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho molta fiducia negli esseri umani, credo in loro, e sono sicuro che siamo tutti delle persone ottime. Ora se tu hai scritto quello sopra, avresti potuto vivere la tua vita per come ti descrivi e dici di essere, senza il bisogno ne di nasconderti ne di venire qua, perchè sopra in quello che scrivi fai capire che sai che stai sbagliando, a meno che non sei nato così! e visto quello che sopra ho scritto ed in cui credo, mi predispone a non crederti.
> Posso adesso fantasticare e pensare, chissà che gli è successo per essere diventato così.
> 
> Qua nel passato abbiamo parlato di maschere indossate a convenienza.


capito. No, temo che io sia proprio cosi'. Comunque grazie del chiarimento


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

*MASSI*

finora si è scherzato e va bene ma seriamente ti dico CURATI forse sei ancora in tempo, se continui così finirai con l'impazzire..


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pessima tecnica. In molti ambiti. Di solito lascia insoddisfatto qualcuno.


eh si, ma noi infedeli bastardi mica badiamo al piacere dell'altra, solo al nostro. Sai, siamo bastardi noi


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> capito. No, temo che io sia proprio cosi'. Comunque grazie del chiarimento


Guarda ti do l'ultima dritta, il "temo" è una contraddizione, e fino a quando stiamo a parlare, possiamo anche non farci caso, ma nella scrittura abbiamo il tempo di pensarci, nello scrivere quello che  scriviamo.


Ma ci do un taglio, tu hai detto la tua io la mia, tutto ok.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> finora si è scherzato e va bene ma seriamente ti dico CURATI forse sei ancora in tempo, se continui così finirai con l'impazzire..


ti ringrazio battiato, perché credo che, contro ogni previsione, il tuo messaggio è sincero


----------



## battiato63 (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ti ringrazio battiato, perché credo che, contro ogni previsione, il tuo messaggio è sincero


 comunque sono d'accordo con te.. non dire nulla a tua moglie non servirebbe a niente temo non capirebbe  ..:up:


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda ti do l'ultima dritta, il "temo" è una contraddizione, e fino a quando stiamo a parlare, possiamo anche non farci caso, ma nella scrittura abbiamo il tempo di pensarci, nello scrivere quello che  scriviamo.
> 
> 
> Ma ci do un taglio, tu hai detto la tua io la mia, tutto ok.


tutto ok anche qui, poi magari un'altra volta parliamo dell'uso del verbo temere in forma retorica


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> eh si, ma noi infedeli bastardi mica badiamo al piacere dell'altra, solo al nostro. Sai, siamo bastardi noi


ohi ohi ohi cosa mi dici... non sarai mica venuto qui per essere punito... vuoi che ti punisca? No, perchè... è da un po' che non c'è Geko e mi avanzano un paio di manette...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tutto ok anche qui, poi magari un'altra volta parliamo dell'uso del verbo temere in forma retorica




Guarda a destra ci stanno le faccine.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Perchè tu ti sei dichiarata infedele... mentre lui si dichiara fedele. E ha sposato una persona che si è dichiarata fedele, promettendole fedeltà. La vedi anche tu la leggera differenza?


Unica notazione.
O la moglie è fessa, e non lo credo, o sarà non poco distratta dalle sue belle convenienze. 
Stiamo sollevati.


----------



## massinfedele (14 Settembre 2012)

*Ringraziamenti*

carissimi, grazie di tutte i vostri commenti. Ora mi tocca tornare a lavurà, che oggi grazie a sto forum non ho fatto nulla. Anche se avete fatto il possibile per convincermi che devo continuare ad essere il brav'uomo che sono, continuo a pensare che è il momento di smettere. Qualche buon consiglio a tal fine l'ho avuto e vi ringrazio di cuore. 

Ciao a tutti


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2012)

niente... devo aspettare che ritorni Geko. Peccato però... nell'ultimo numero di Cuoio&Frusta c'erano un sacco di cose interessanti... Battiato????


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> no, temo di deluderti. Io sono sempre stato infedele e mi sono sempre dichiarato fedele.


ok.

ora ricordo.

hem...allora...ecco...prima che arrivi Sbri a stirarmi i boccoli...vado a broccolare nik amore segreto.
Chissà se pure lui si è professato fedele con le tipe.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dunque, per chiarezza. Io credo che la cosa migliore sia tradire e non dirlo. Sapere che l'altro fa sesso in giro non è mai piacevole. Il mio accordo ideale sarebbe dirsi : ti prometto che mentirò sempre e non mi farò mai beccare né ti darò modo di sospettare di me". Ecco, in questo senso tebe ha ragione, anche a me il pensiero di mia moglie che fa sesso con altri mi lascia un po' cosi'. Ma spero che, senza che io lo sappia, lei anche si diverta. La vita è una e chissà, se non mi becca e rimaniamo assieme, quando saremo vecchi ci faremo le confessioni e ci rideremo sopra. Ho avuto un'amante cosi'


:up::up::up::up::up:
Io comunque fossi in te, al posto di cambiare, resterei qui che è il portale dell'infedeltà e attenderei gli eventi dandomi appunto alla macchia no? Non si sa mai che cosa capita eh?
E non sprecherei il mio tempo a farmi tante paranoie con chi non la pensa come me no?
Non capisco se oramai sei vissuto così, l'unico cambiamento che io vedo possibile è chiudere la carriera in un modo consono e dirsi...per fortuna è andato tutto bene...non sono mai stato beccato no?

Come quel vecchino che andò a confessarsi e a ringraziare la Madonna no?
Alla fine il frate gli fa...ma scusi lei che lavoro faceva?
E lui...il ladro e appunto ringrazio la Madonna non sono mai stato beccato e non ho dovuto uccidere nessuno.


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

novità?


----------



## kurdt (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> Perchè pensi che se uno non giudica non può cambiare comportamento? Esempio, fino a ieri bevevo coca cola. Decido che andava bene fino a ieri, ma da domani è meglio di no. Non è plausibile?


La differenza fra smettere di fumare, di bere coca cola, e smettere di tradire è piuttosto ampia. 

Bere coca cola o fumare non modificano la nostra vita affettiva, non aggiungono autostima, non sono adrenaliniche, al massimo fanno ingrassare. 

Potresti smettere solo trovando un sostituto su cui sfogare tutta quell'energia, un sostituto che probabilmente non riuscirebbe a darti la stessa soddisfazione libidica. 

Magari il recitare, come dicevi da qualche parte potrebbe riempire una parte di quello spazio che verrebbe lasciato vuoto, ma sicuramente non tutto.


----------



## Spider (14 Settembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si si, la vediamo tutti, anche io. Io sono un bastardo e lei no, punto chiarito


..è il significato profondo che dai alla parola...
nel senso ad esempio di "cresciuto storto", "nato male".
Non è il tuo caso e mi guarderei dal rispondere...
ma leggendo qua e là, come si può agurare alla propria moglie... di divertirsi?
Le cose sono due:
o si è pieni di sensi di colpa, e cosi si cerca di rimediare alla propria coscienza,
 restando comunque lucidi e razionali,bravo marito, ottimo amante, padre amoroso.
oppure in fondo si è "deviati" almeno nel senso comune del termine e la costruzione della nostra identità attraverso questa società cosi strutturata non ha sortito effetti.
Ignara è l'etica e il sentire comune.
Allora perchè cercare cosi tanto di "essere qualcuno per altri" in tutta questa umanità?
Se tutti questi valori non appartengono?
Non basta dire "sono cosi" qui dentro, dovresti dirlo fuori, allora sei veramente cosi.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Settembre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Do la mia risposta a Massimo, senza impelagarmi in discussioni sulla moralità o no di quello che fa.
> 
> Se la domanda è "si può cambiare"? La mia risposta è sicuramente "NO". Nessuno cambia, mai, tantomeno a quarant'anni.
> Per convincerti di questo pensa al fatto che per cambiare dovresti avere una buona ragione, non uno spettro di "futuro".
> ...




condivido tutto-


----------



## free (15 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> novità?



il nostro traditor cortese è determinato a smettere di essere cortes...ehm, volevo dire traditore


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> il nostro traditor cortese è determinato a smettere di essere cortes...ehm, volevo dire traditore



Cortese= cognome
Cortes= nome

































auahahaahahahahaah le capisco solo io le mie battute? (Non sono gradite le risposte)


----------



## free (15 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cortese= cognome
> Cortes= nome
> 
> auahahaahahahahaah *le capisco solo io le mie battute? *(Non sono gradite le risposte)



Ultimuccio è l'alba di sabato...non potresti gentilmente fare battute più facili?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> Ultimuccio è l'alba di sabato...non potresti gentilmente fare battute più facili?


Ma... ho anche scritto che le mie battute le capisco solo io .. uffa... 

Notai anche nel passato come nel presente, e come nel futuro , che oltre le battute, di me nun se capisce mai na mazza!


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma... ho anche scritto che le mie battute le capisco solo io .. uffa...
> 
> Notai anche nel passato come nel presente, e come nel futuro , che oltre le battute, *di me nun se capisce mai na mazza!*



ci piaci per quello Clà!


----------

